#ubuntu-za 2011-09-12
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> môre maiatoday
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Maaz> maiatoday: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell maiatoday thank you very much" 3 days, 10 hours, 10 minutes and 46 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi bmg505 
<bmg505> lo
<bmg505> adsl is sucky again
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, superfly, maiatoday, bmg505 
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> my voda connection is flying
<bmg505> bbl customer on phone with wek
<Kilos> k bmg505 
<Kilos> hey superfly is the grass showing yet?
<superfly> no, not yet
<superfly> still waiting :-)
<Kilos> what seed did you use?
<Kilos> those glowmail packets?
<superfly> Kilos: no, it's from Stark Ayres, it's called Play Mix
<superfly> it's supposed to be for grass that your kids are going to play on
<Kilos> ah. oh well then it will just take patience  then
<superfly> yep
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Alo Uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in cape town south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in durban south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: In La Mercy, South Africa at 8:00 AM SAST on September 12, 2011: 21°C; Humidity: 78%; Wind: SSW at 13 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 5:58 AM SAST/5:46 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 5:59 PM SAST/5:36 AM SAST
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> he seems to have lost connection to some sa weather sites
<Kilos> stupid bot
<Superhuman> Maaz: weather in Irene, South Africa
<Maaz> Superhuman: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Superhuman> Maaz: weather in Pretoria, South Africa
<Maaz> Superhuman: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Squirm> morning
<Superhuman> awe Squirm
<Kilos> lol
<Superhuman> [09:18:19] <Superhuman> GeekChick: Weather for Irene, South Africa
<Superhuman> [09:18:20] <GeekChick> Superhuman: In Pretoria Irene, South Africa at 8:00 AM SAST on September 12, 2011: 17°C; Humidity: 30%; Wind: NE at 15 km/h; Conditions: ; Clouds:; Sunrise/set: 6:08 AM SAST/5:59 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 6:10 PM SAST/5:47 AM SAST
<Kilos> hi Superhuman 
<Superhuman> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> kilos i think you could replace Maaz.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cocooncrash, will fix him when he has a chance i hope
<magespawn> did not realize he was broken.
<Kilos> its only with some of the sa weather stations
<Kilos> everything else seems fine
<Kilos> would be much worse if he forgot how to make coffee
<magespawn> anybody else having problems with libreoffice?
<maiatoday> hmm libreoffice has given me hassles
<maiatoday> I tend to use google docs as far as I can. the printing of images especially weird
<magespawn> mine keeps on closing randomly.
 * nlsthzn can't recall having issues with libreoffice... but been a while since I used it...
<magespawn> i'll see what google says.
<nlsthzn> Is the ubuntu-za.org/planet feed also going to start popping up on loco.ubuntu.com?
<superfly> magespawn, maiatoday: never had any issues
<maiatoday> marcog?
<maiatoday> nlsthzn: we could put the ubuntu-za feed there, but maybe we should put the main screen stories there rather as our blog feed duplicates the planet ubuntu feed someplaces and all the posts aren't always ubuntu related
<maiatoday> oops I missed him
<nuvolari> ye, me not having issues with LO either 
<nuvolari> behaving pretty well actually
<marcog> maiatoday: here now
<marcog> bloody traffic
<magespawn> i want to propose to my sons primary school to set a ubuntu/pc club in their pc lab. any ideas?
<magespawn> with workshops to teach open source and other tech topics.
<tumbleweed> marcog: I thought PDB files were ascii? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pymol/+bug/835896
<marcog> tumbleweed: should be, see http://www.wwpdb.org/documentation/format33/sect1.html#Basic
<tumbleweed> marcog: thanks
<marcog> tumbleweed: i'd ask for the pdb file that causes the problem, i doubt it's a curated one as i've processed all of them without hassle
<magespawn> later all
 * superfly is not sure if he's supposed to take "tim@cybersmart" seriously
<Kilos> lol. does it work?
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> hi all
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<nuvolari> hmm, how do i force search on "-" in google?
<nuvolari> eg. "api-" "impl-"
<Vhata> you don't
<inetpro> Vhata: it would be nice if we could
<Vhata> google doesn't match like that
<Vhata> searching for 'impl' will include "impl-" matches
<Vhata> people aren't very clever, and google needs to give the best results
<Vhata> so it has to take into account stupid searchers *and* stupid people who write the stuff that is being searched
<marcog> more fundamentally, google just doesn't index punctuation
<maiatoday> I am on my way out marcog but I was wondering where the banner and table cloth was. Maybe SULUG can use it for the software freedom day unless you guys are using it. Leave a note under maaz's big letter stone and I'll catch it later tonight.
<magespawn> home time later all
<marcog> Maaz: tell maiatoday they're by tumbleweed's desk at uct. we haven't used them since o-week at the beginning of the year, so i'm sure you can take them.
<Maaz> marcog: Got it, I'll tell maiatoday on freenode
<Kilos> can someone check this please. i dont know why my pc nearly dies when i try go to this pastebin
<Kilos>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/687731/
<Kilos> its about a boot repair 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> report
<Kilos> and who has an idea why slexy works kiff here but our pastebins wanna kill this pc
<nuvolari> hmm, no clear reason oom Kilos 
<Kilos> can you read that paste bin story
<Kilos> sorry nuvolari 
<Kilos> it is unreated
<Kilos> unrelated
<nuvolari> it might be the javascript that tries to beautify the text
<nuvolari> but I can't say for sure
<Kilos> its the auto report from the tool boot-repair
<Kilos> oh ok ty laddy
<Kilos> i cant even change workspaces when the browser is looking for that bin
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> sho
<Kilos> its not a prob if i dont use it
<nuvolari> what browser oom?
<Kilos> ff and epiphany
<Kilos> no worry nuvolari 
<Kilos> its not serious
<Kilos> i was just interested to see what boot-repair actually does and reports on
<Kilos> now i go reboot and see if it crashed me
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> :O
<nuvolari> I hope the oom's coming back!
<Kilos> yay it didnt kill me. it is supposed to be able to repair boot sectors on multiple drives at once
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Thanks Uncle Kilos ... seems I had a bit of an unstable connection there
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu-za meeting
<Maaz> Kilos: ubuntu-za meeting is on Wednesday 5 August at 10h00 SAST
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> have we had this months meeting
<Kilos> and that time is inna morning
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: are you ok?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> Maaz: you're pardoned
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> ... however I am also off to bed now... was a hard day in the desert sun for me... got to get my beauty sleep... night all
<superfly> oom Kilos, I have exciting news!
<Kilos> night nlsthzn yes superfly 
<Kilos> the grass is up
<superfly> Kilos: yes it is! :-D
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> im happy for you superfly 
<superfly> I heard it raining outside, so I wanted to see how hard, and then I shone a torch on my patch of grass, and behold, there it was!
<Kilos> its horrible to plant something and it doesnt grow
<mrs_fly> he's pathetically excited about this :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> evening mrs_fly 
<mrs_fly> oh no...now he's bouncing
<mrs_fly> evening Oom Kilos
<Kilos> thats is what is nice about farming
<Kilos> you get pleasure out of watching crops grow
<Kilos> hee hee hee
<mrs_fly> Only with farming you actually get something productive and not just grass that the dog will tear up again :P
<Kilos> enjoy superfly 
<Kilos> you get a little shock machine
<Kilos> um
<mrs_fly> Oh he is. The grass is now famous on all his social networks :P
<Kilos> i forget the name now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> similar machine as for electric fences and you string the kinda rope around where you want to protect and after one shock the dogs stay away from wherever they see that rope/string
<mrs_fly> unfortunately we can't really justify keeping the dog off of the grass- we don't have a very big garden, and she and Zak need the run of it. The soil is so loose here (mostly sand) that the roots of the grass can't hold it together and the grass gets torn up easily
<Kilos> ah
<mrs_fly> we're hoping this grass will last longer than the cape royal grass we had originally though
<Kilos> im happy for him
<Kilos> there is another quite tough one
<mrs_fly> I'm happy about the grass too- it's just that I can't resist teasing superfly
<Kilos> similar to kikuyu
<superfly> Kilos: buffalo?
<Kilos> ya you chicks are all the same
<Kilos> ride us poor guys at every opportunity
<Kilos> ya buffalo
<mrs_fly> and you guys still love us- gosh, what is wrong with you? ;-)
<Kilos> a mix of that and kikuyu is quite tough to remove
<Kilos> aw we got soft hearts
<Kilos> mrs_fly, did he let you listen to my baby sing?
<mrs_fly> I heard her sing the Mary Poppins songs a long time ago, but I didn't see the X-Factor show. She has an amazing voice though, I'm sure you must be proud!
<Kilos> listen to the xfactor audition
<Kilos> she has matured some
<mrs_fly> do you have a link, Oom Kilos?
<Kilos> yeah , very proud
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> somewhere
<mrs_fly> If you can find it, I'd love to see!
 * Kilos needs help please. whats the youtube link
<Kilos> nuvolari, ??
<Kilos> inetpro, ??
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> http://saveyoutube.com/watch?v=dXP2GdqYCOM
<Kilos> found it on external
<Kilos> looks funny though
<Kilos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmLemlIDCl0
<Kilos> there wa mrs_fly 
<mrs_fly> Thanks! I'm letting it load while zak_attack watches some more Thomas the Tank Engine
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hope you enjoy as much as i did
<mrs_fly> Well, as her father I'm sure you get first dibs on liking it the most, but I know I'll enjoy it
<Kilos> im biased, thats why i asked for opinions that time already
<Kilos> one doesnt see faults in one kids
 * nuvolari gets goosebumps and watery eyes every time
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> must be the onions
<nuvolari> *cough*
<Kilos> lol
<mrs_fly> bsolutely beautiful- I agree with nuvolari- gave me chills too!
<mrs_fly> *absolutely
<Kilos> apparently there were peeps that didnt like her singing on twitter and fb so who knows
<mrs_fly> There are always critics, even of the most famous, big voices
<Kilos> ty thats fodder for my heart
<Kilos> or ram for my cpu
<mrs_fly> hehe
<Kilos> superfly, i dunno if they say how to bind sandy soil here but i will keep thinking, there is someway to kinda make it tougher
<Kilos> http://www.grow-it-organically.com/gardening-in-sandy-soil.html
<Kilos> once the grass is up you can add topsoil thats got lotsa clay in
 * inetpro happy to see superfly jumping up and down like a kid
<inetpro> well done superfly!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wat nog bind sanderige grond inetpro 
<Kilos> compos?
<inetpro> guten abend Kilos
<Kilos> abend mein her
<inetpro> Kilos: daai gras se wortels sal tog seker self mooi bind?
<superfly> Kilos: actually, my soil is a little more loamy
<inetpro> as dit goed bemes en gewater word
<superfly> it's not seasand
<superfly> but it is quite dry and fine
<Kilos> ah then it will come right with kikuyu kinda grass
<inetpro> superfly: I'm sure it will be fine if you pamper it a bit
<superfly> Kilos: I looked all over the box to see if they said what type of grass, but not a name was in sight
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> need a sa gardening site
<Kilos> what is written on the packet
<Kilos> no larny name
<superfly> nope
<Kilos> and if you ask start airs
 * inetpro wonders why we have not heard more from the linuxfoundation
<Kilos> them guys
<Kilos> they gotta big job clean installing all servers inq
<Kilos> grr
<superfly> oom Kilos, this is the box (8KB) http://www.skupics.co.za/gallery/MANUFACTURERS/S/STAY%20Starke%20Ayres/gallery_STAY271C.jpg
<Kilos> lol i dont see a starke ayres forum
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> wow, interesting array of images when searching for "Starke Ayres playmix lawn seed"
<superfly> Muslim clerics on trial in indonesia, a moose, the karate kid, cup cakes, cabbages, US navy and indonesian nacy admirals, a helicopter, oranges, the MDC, some student hanging out at Kirstenbosch gardens...
<Kilos> pannar they are looks like we used lotsa pannar seeds
<superfly> oh, and an F/A-18C
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dont see any images
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> all blocked
<inetpro> superfly: it's the mix of the words
<superfly> inetpro: I know... but I've never seen a more mixed set of images in my life
<Kilos> most likely if its made for kids and dogs play grounds there will be kikuyu and/or buffalo added to whatever else they use
<Kilos> lol did they playmix search and got a blank page
<Kilos> lets wait and see what it looks like in 3 weeks time
<superfly> yeah, I'm excited :-D
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> superfly: you should take the dog for walks outside
<Kilos> more dancing around
<inetpro> seems to be frustrated with such small space
<Kilos> yeah but you guys havent really got much time for any more hey
<superfly> inetpro: we do
<Kilos> he must become a maplotter
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> what you stay in one of those complexes superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> 5m by 10m yard
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> get tropical fish
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> if they upset you, you can just flush them
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> hi kilos
<magespawn> we good become like the door and walls of this room
<magespawn> *could
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> anyone else been around?
<Kilos> yeah the fly's gras is growing
<Kilos> and mrs fly chatted and inetpro and nuvolari 
<inetpro> good morning magespawn
<Kilos> question-do peeps actually use empathy
<magespawn> morning?
<magespawn> inetpro i have a question about subnetting
<inetpro> magespawn: don't as to ask, just shoot the question
<inetpro> don't ask to ask*
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> hmm... Kilos: did I scare him with that?
<magespawn> no
<Kilos> na
<inetpro> ahh, ok :-)
<Kilos> hes a banana boy
<Kilos> we dont get scared
<magespawn> i just have to type on my phones keyboard
<inetpro> magespawn: np
<Kilos> magespawn, inetpro is one of my main helpers 
<Kilos> him and fly and nuvo
<Kilos> carried me for 2 years
<Kilos> with now and again the crash kid and tumbles
<magespawn> 192.168.1.0 mask is 255.255.255.0 so is a class C network with 254 possible hosts. is this correct?
<Kilos> now they all cant wait for kbmonkey to get settled
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hee hee i found twitgin
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm... I don't think we talk about class C anymore but 254 is what you should get
<magespawn> what do we talk about then?
<inetpro> magespawn: is it important?
<inetpro> magespawn: see http://jodies.de/ipcalc?host=192.168.0.1&mask1=24&mask2=
<magespawn> nah i am just an info hog
<magespawn> will do
<Kilos> inetpro, help
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> magespawn: Symmetria is the networking guru here
<Kilos> whats the pin at twitter web page
<inetpro> Kilos: help?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i remember he gave us a routing tutorial once
<Kilos> knew that would get a reaction
<inetpro> Kilos: pin at twitter?
<magespawn> inetpro what do you do for work?
<Kilos> yeah i added twitterim in pidgin but before login in it says get the pin number from the webpage
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> look like me might not exist here soon.
<Kilos> doesnt often kill us
<Kilos> inetpro, what are they talking about
<Kilos> my password or what
<Kilos> where do you see pin numbers on webpages
<inetpro> Kilos: check your browser, should open a page with a pin code
<inetpro> and if it doesn't then your pidgin has no browser configured
<magespawn> pin code to oauth the program to connect, i think
<inetpro> what happens when you click on a link in pidgin?
<Kilos> it doesnt open yet it pops up a tiny window saying get pin from webpage and i see epiphany already tried to go there but cant get in
<inetpro> magespawn: heh
<superfly> Kilos: I already have fish, and 3 cats, and a dog, and a snake
<inetpro> Kilos: try setting your browser to firefox temporarily
<Kilos> lol just teasing superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: (cold water fish)
<superfly> Kilos: and I have a large but empty fish tank for my tropical fish, one day
<Kilos> wow you dont play hey
<superfly> Kilos: mrs_fly said I can't have any birds though
<superfly> unless they're in an outside aiviary
<superfly> *aviary
<Kilos> inetpro, after 2 retry epiphany went there to a authorize window and then gave the pin
<Kilos> pidgin rocks
<inetpro> I used to have fish when I was still a bachelor in a flat in Sunnyside
<Kilos> superfly, you dont have time for any more
<magespawn> inetpro as what is your job?
<inetpro> until a friend of a friend came to visit late at night one evening while I was already sleeping
<inetpro> they where both very drunk
<inetpro> and they poured beer into the fish tank
<inetpro> s/where/were/
<inetpro> needless to say, them fish did not survive the ordeal
<inetpro> there we go
 * inetpro is still here
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> fish dont like beer
<magespawn> funny that.
<inetpro> Kilos: clearly not
<inetpro> magespawn: you also survived
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> just about.
<Kilos> that was short and sweet
<inetpro> wb highvoltage, bmg505, nuvolari
<Kilos> only 4 got killed
<magespawn> the beer thing is all about quantity. they gave the human equivalent of a swimming pool
<nuvolari> dankie dankie
<nuvolari> that was a fast upgrade
<nuvolari> didn't even notice I was gone
<magespawn> ha
<inetpro> magespawn: I was not a happy chappy the next morning
<inetpro> drubin: wb
<magespawn> inetpro i can imagine. what fish were they?
<Kilos> w00t
<nuvolari> night everyone
<Kilos> nag boetie
<inetpro> magespawn: I honestly can't even remember
<nuvolari> nag oom
<inetpro> bye nuvolari
<Kilos> inetpro, you watching twitter
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> night
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: anyone see this message from twitgin?
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> no not me, to nuvolari
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> say what you mean. you guys type well so dont be lazy
<magespawn> i only need about 6 hours a night.
<Kilos> inetpro, whats this mean
<Kilos> (09:32:58 PM) error sending status
<magespawn> so if i go now i will be up at 4
<inetpro> Kilos: it says "error sending status"
<Kilos> thats on pigin as a reply to me tweeting
<Kilos> whats the staus
<Kilos> you got the mesage
<Kilos> status
<inetpro> Kilos: ask Maaz to google it
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> pidgin equivalent of the fail whale?
<Kilos> Maaz, google twitgin gives error message of error sending status
<Maaz> Kilos: "microblog-purple - Libpurple (Pidgin) plug-in supporting microblog ..." http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/updates/list :: "microblog-purple - Libpurple (Pidgin) plug-in supporting microblog ..." http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/ :: "README - microblog-purple - Libpurple (Pidgin) plug-in supporting ..." http://code.google.com/p/microblog-purple/wiki/README :: "Free as in freedom…not as in free beer…" http://aswin
<inetpro> Kilos: did you type more than 140 characters?
<Kilos> no 5 or 6 words
<Kilos> isnt staus the away or available goody
<Kilos> kinda crazy the whole status thing
<Kilos> get messages on fb sometimes some commented on your status
<Kilos> grrrr
<inetpro> a twitter message is also called a status message
<inetpro> or a tweet
<Kilos> the last one i put @inetpro and it didnt give the error message
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> say something to me please in twitter
<inetpro> Kilos: twitter is not supposed to be like IM
<magespawn> that's a mention
<magespawn> what is your twitter name
<Kilos> sharpeys
<Kilos> whats +rt
<magespawn> where ReTweet somebodies tweet
<Kilos> (09:46:29 PM) inetpro: @sharpeys it's working * rt
<Kilos> oh well at least it works
<inetpro> Kilos: ek weet nie
<Kilos> maar ek sien jou darem. dankie oompie
<Kilos> so say something mage
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> trying to log on, not getting there yet.
<Kilos> you go online to it
<magespawn> yes
<Kilos> if you got min data get pidgin
<Kilos> if lots get choqok
<Kilos> choqok needs to download 39m of kde stuff into gnome
<magespawn> i am on my phone
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> maybe i could try that some time. fones use much less data online
<Kilos> even to facebook
<magespawn> depends. my phones browser is seen as a full browser so does not go to the mobi site, uses less if i use a client.
<magespawn> did you get that?
<Kilos> nothing yet
<Kilos> there is a mobile twitter
<magespawn> yes i have to go there specifically i am not auto redirected
<inetpro> magespawn: Linux Foundation sites hacked, but kernel said to be safe http://bit.ly/nqT1Lo
<Kilos> https://mobile.twitter.com
<magespawn> inetpro just the websites then? isnt the kernel free for download anyway?
<inetpro> magespawn: the kernel is relatively safe anyway, due to the use of DCVS
<Kilos> how can a trojan get into the kernel
<Kilos> DCVS ??
<inetpro> Distributed Concurrent Versions System
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> the code lives in many places
<Kilos> im sure the enemy is involved
<magespawn> did anyone else the story about the new chip ibm is going to launch?
<Kilos> no?
<magespawn> working with 3m they sticking the chips together. apparently keeps the cooler and allows more to be kept togther will run about 1000 to 2000 times faster than the fastest today
<superfly> inetpro: actually, it's DVCS - Distributed Version Control System
<superfly> inetpro: you're thinking of CVS which stands for Concurrent Versioning System
<magespawn> will be available somewhere in 2013
<inetpro> superfly: oops, I guess you're right
<inetpro> again
<superfly> heh.
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> sounds good magespawn but will be expensive
<Kilos> i dunno why no one has used cpu's outa xbox and playstations yet
<magespawn> they said about what you for top of the range now
<Kilos> they 8 core i think and are fast but very little ram used and no place to plugin more
<magespawn> why would you do that.
<Kilos> what?
<magespawn> there is a server chip i was looking at 12 cores and server that could take 256 gb of ram
<superfly> Kilos: an XBox is already just a PC in a console box
<Kilos> yeah superfly but very fast to be able to play the modern games
<superfly> Kilos: because it has decent hardware and isn't running Microsoft Office 2010
<magespawn> but it cannot do much else,can it? 
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> not running windows either?
<superfly> magespawn: it is
<magespawn> the full version?
<Kilos> no but you can install an OS on them but wont be able to add ram there iarent extra plugin places
<Kilos> you guys understand windows
<Kilos> what is the ultimate edition
<Kilos> i only know about home and professional
<magespawn> what i am saying is:  can you do everything on an xbox that you can on a windows laptop?
<Kilos> yes but if it could take 4g ram it would really fly hey?
<Kilos> and arent they same price as a pc
<Kilos> not many peeps can afford a server
<magespawn> no i cant that is why i was just looking
<Kilos> install ubuntu on it and then see what you can do
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> lo JabberwockyA19 
<JabberwockyA19> naand oom Kilos :)
<superfly> magespawn: as far as I know it is Windows running on there, but probably a stripped down version
<superfly> I don't see MS *not* using Windows
<Kilos> (09:46:29 PM) inetpro: @sharpeys it's working * rt
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> sorry
<superfly> after all, if you want to develop games for the xbox, you have to use that XNA thing that only runs on windows and visual studio
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<inetpro> grrr
<Kilos> skuus man
<magespawn> so presumable the xbox can get windows viruses?
<inetpro> Kilos: waarvan praat jy op twiiter?
<Kilos> pidgin op die oomblik
<magespawn> good night all, me this time
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep lekker
<Kilos> nag julle. lekker slaap
<Kilos> môre is nog n dag
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-13
<magespawn> morning. whats up peeps?
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey. 
<magespawn> i think you mentioned the name of a hosting company that you use, who was it?
<superfly> magespawn: I use DataPoint, because I know the guy personally. He used to be fairly active in Ubuntu-ZA and GLUG
<magespawn> ty. i am checking out various hosting solutions.
<superfly> morning oom Kilos!
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> and others
<Kilos> you too fast hey?
<nuvolari> mornings everyone
<Kilos> nuvolari, dag se seun
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie seun en self
<nuvolari> kan nie kla nie dankie oom
<magespawn> morning all.
<maiatoday> hey magespawn
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday magespawn 
<Kilos> lo Squirm2 
<Kilos> your brother here
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm2> hi
<magespawn> maiatoday: that problem i ha with libre office only seems to happen when i am online.
<superfly> morning maiatoday and Squirm
<maiatoday> hi superfly
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Kilos> is launchpad one of the compromised sites?
<superfly> Kilos: no, the weather site's format changed, I think
<Kilos> oh ya but i mean must i go to launchpad and change my password?
<superfly> Kilos: no
<magespawn> later all.
<Kilos> yay ty superfly 
<Kilos> cocooncrash, if you get a chance can you please tell maaz where to find the changed weather sites
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Eh?
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> he has lost something
<cocooncrash> Kilos: What do you mean by "find the changed weather sites"?
<Kilos> oh the fly says he thinks the format has changed
<Kilos> i thought the had different sites
<Kilos> sorry
<cocooncrash> Kilos: The plugin needs to be fixed
<Kilos> oh, a maaz plugin?
<cocooncrash> Well, Ibid.
<Kilos> geekchick sees pretoria weather so maybe one of them has done it already for her
<cocooncrash> Kilos: geekcheck isn't an Ibid
<Kilos> oh ok
<cocooncrash> *chick
<scar[w]> more more
<Kilos> hi scar[w] 
<Vhata> scar[w]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey   :)
<Vhata> sjoe, that's not a well-written piece of documentation
<Kilos> fairly easy in ubuntu
<scar[w]> thanks Vhata
<Vhata> Kilos: I know it's easy, it's just that that help page doesn't explain things very well
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> what do you call those little goodies we use the compose key for , such as ô
<Kilos> im not sure what those characters are called
<Kilos> i am blogging how to get a compose key in ubuntu
<Kilos> for new ubuntu users of course
<Kilos> i can even leave the explanation with maaz as well
 * nlsthzn doesn't know the little goodies
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> superfly, what is the character called above the o in ô
<Kilos> all of them actually
<Kilos> not each individual one
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know
<Kilos> oh mywhew
<Kilos> come on Vhata what are they collectively called
<Vhata> accents?
<Kilos> i have completely lost the correct word
<nlsthzn> thingamabobs
<Kilos> like the degrees sign
<nlsthzn> watchamacallits
<Kilos> °
<Kilos> they must have a name
<Kilos> if i blog it wrong then every one knows im stupid
<Vhata> they're called accents
<Kilos> they dont just think so
<Kilos> ok ty Vhata 
<Vhata> or 'diacritic' :)
<Vhata> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diacritic
<Vhata> and there's a nice list of all of them
<Kilos> great. ty
<Kilos> is this ok guys
<Kilos> Maaz, compose key
<Maaz> You go system/keyboard/layouts/options/ then on compose key tick the tiny triangle and choose which key you would like to use as your compose key. To use the compose key you tap the chosen compose key and then shift and the diacritic you want, then type the character and it will appear inline. more info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diacritic
<Kilos> hi sumona 
<andrewlsd> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hello andrewlsd 
<Kilos> do we know you?
<andrewlsd> indeed. aka zerlgi
 * andrewlsd makes some noise
<superfly> ohi andrewlsd and morgs
<andrewlsd> ola superfly
<maiatoday> andrewlsd: you involved with software freedom day at vodacom? 
<andrewlsd> superfly. Nice review on your blog
<andrewlsd> am attending
<andrewlsd> haven't been involved in planning this time.
<andrewlsd> but our peeps are
<andrewlsd> we just got swag from Canonical
<andrewlsd> stefanlsd is a good person to contact
<andrewlsd> ... or you can phone the office.
<andrewlsd> are you coming up this way?
<andrewlsd> or are you doing something CapeTown/'Bosch side?
<maiatoday> oh cool, I wanted to say good job on getting it all going and also wanted to point whoever is making the posters to the place on the canonical where you can get the official logo
<morgs> hi superfly and everyone
<maiatoday> the sulug people are doing something in Stellenbosch
<maiatoday> I have their info but must still post the final details
<andrewlsd> maiatoday. if you send me the link I'll pass it on
<superfly> andrewlsd: thanks
<maiatoday> ok http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<maiatoday> I also posted on the mailing list but I suspect people don't always read those mails when they get in
<andrewlsd> tx maiatoday.
<andrewlsd> superfly:  I think I saw the link c/o twitter RT.
<superfly> andrewlsd: I tweeted about it
<Kilos> Maaz, kilos.blog
<Maaz> Kilos: kilos.blog is http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> drussel=deegee
<Kilos> here i thought he was a stranger
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<superfly> evening nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hey superfly :)
<nlsthzn> superfly, I was wondering, ubuntu-za.org planet feed... will it now also show up on loco.ubuntu.com's main page when a new post is made?
<superfly> nlsthzn: i don't know
<nlsthzn> No prob... just saw that they are trying to increase the profile of loco.ubuntu.com by adding this feature... only problem is half the posts coming through are not in english :)
<magespawn> howdy all.
<nlsthzn> hey magespawn ...
<nlsthzn> And good night to all
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you going to bed now?
<magespawn> night nlsthzn
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey kilos
<nlsthzn> 12 hours of fun in the sun is too much...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> do any of you guys read full circle magazine
<Kilos> looks like they might get windows peeps interested in ubuntu if windows peeps read it
<Kilos> here comes some spam
<Kilos> Reader Duane Donovan has given me the idea of running a column/series which would be just for Windows users, or for those brand new to Ubuntu. It would take parts of Windows and explain it's *buntu equivalent. I'm going to try and show how things are done using Unity, Gnome, KDE, XFCE and LXDE for each item.
<Kilos> oh not too bad
<Kilos> i have no idea who their readers are or how many there are, but i get a monthly ,ail from then
<Kilos> ,ail/mail
<nlsthzn> I like full circle...
<nlsthzn> Even got an article published with them once
<nlsthzn> ... but I reaaaaly need to go now 
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> have you got suggestions on what to add to his list nl
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi |3o|3 
<magespawn> i read full circle esp the long running article on python.
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> dont you get their mail on next issues
<Kilos> are they mainly read by linux OS users or do you think he will get to windows peeps too
 * Kilos wonders how kbmonkey is doing
<magespawn> no i just usually download the mag 
<magespawn> no idea but if you put it in your email signature or on twitter it might help
<Kilos> i only have their mail address
<magespawn> www.fullcirclemagazine.org
<Kilos> i dont think i have a signature either. chatted the fly about that a while ago and decided it gonna just waste data
<Kilos> i think only 7 peeps see my tweets
<magespawn> hey not me cell c.
<benste> hi - vodacom k3770 3g modem with network manager
<benste> i've tried different things with udev and this usbmodus change
<benste> but i'm still stuck with a green blinking light and the "CD drive"
<benste> anyone who could help me sorting this out ?
<benste> having 3 of these modems it becomes quite important to use it
<magespawn> did you set up your connection in network manager
<benste> well the modem is not yet detected
<benste> magespawn: didn't see your reply first :)
<benste> Hi
<magespawn> hi 
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> mine was not either but after i set it up in the manager it connected
<benste> problem is that the device is still detecete as USB cdrom drive
<benste> -- i can't set up a WWAN connection if no modem is found !
<magespawn> i set mine up in the network manager told it to connect automatically and of i went
<magespawn> set just the mobile network connection up
<superfly> benste: install usb-modeswitch
<magespawn> superfly! i forgot i even had that.
<superfly> benste: you can download the packages on a PC with a connection, and then copy them across and install them
<benste> superfly: i do have my phone with a 3g modem as well :)
<benste> will try to do so 
<benste> usb-modeswitch is already the newest version.
<benste> and the settings for this are already in place as well
<benste> i remeember putting things at three positions
<benste> like
<benste> http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/342803-k3770-Modem-on-Natty-How?s=1a15d8c7fdd79f275c8087aa0bd3a80f&p=6413377&viewfull=1#post6413377
<magespawn> i have to restart the machine with the modem already plugged in, not sure why.
<superfly> benste: I presume you rebooted inbetween?
<benste> mutliple times :)
<benste> plugging it in before and after rebooting - nearly everything tested now
<magespawn> which modem is it?
<magespawn> i am using the K3565
<benste> k3770
<benste> guess it's vodacoms latest
<benste> already well dicussed on the inet
<queery> i also have problems with a vodacom stic
<queery> could not get it to work
<queery> even with the tool on sent out on the mailing list
<queery> not sure what it is whough
<magespawn> there was something i found on mine that talked about changing things like the access name etc
<queery> though*
<Kilos> maybe ozerocdoff
<Kilos> cant remember why i needed that
<Kilos> and modemmanager
<Kilos> and ppp andpppconfig
<benste> well anyway - guees i'll use my modem for the moment
<Kilos> hi benste
<benste> -- my modem is not even dicsovered - connection is a whole different story
<Kilos> frustrating hey
<Kilos> have you tried it in another usb port
<Kilos> you using lappy or desktop
<Kilos> benste see if you have ozerocdoff
<Kilos>  This is the improved Option software for temporarily disabling
<Kilos>  ZeroCD and allowing the modem to be a modem. It has replaced rezero.
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> all gone
<Kilos> magespawn, wb
<magespawn> in and out like a yo yo tonight
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the newer these modems are the worse they are
<Kilos> and they are faster and faster but our mobile providers cant come close
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> night all
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-14
<Kilos> morning superfly and the few others
<Kilos> whats happening
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> I dunno, netsplits
<kbmonkey> good morning Kilos 8)
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey you still around?
<kbmonkey> im not online as much but still around!
<kbmonkey> wana try get more studying in today! 
<Kilos> you in the cape yet?
<Kilos> oh yes that comes forst
<kbmonkey> not yet oom, end of the month I go
<Kilos> first as well
<kbmonkey> first, then forst. he he
<superfly> kbmonkey: what you gonna be doing in my part of the world?
<kbmonkey> hello superfly 
<Kilos> put as much time as you can into the studies
<kbmonkey> well superfly i plan to find work there
<superfly> kbmonkey: what sort of work?
<kbmonkey> well I'd love to work in a *nix environment. I have years of coding experience (but MS systems). but have the business background and various technologies exp :)
<kbmonkey> I'm done working for big corporates, so I like to try smaller companies. dont mind junior positions either, not that picky. as long as I learn :)
<Kilos-> grrr another 10 secs power out
<Kilos-> what i missed
<superfly> kbmonkey: programming?
<kbmonkey> web Kilos- you have a tail!
<Kilos-> oops
<kbmonkey> yes superfly, programming... Python
<kbmonkey> but heck if I get a nice system admin offer that lines up with my LPI studies I could take that for a while too
<superfly> kbmonkey: http://career.junction.co.za/jobs/php-python-developer-in-century-city-cape-town-1251942
<kbmonkey> oh and php too, thanks superfly :)
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<kbmonkey> wow! there are so many job listings on WC compared to kzn! sjoe
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> are you looking for a job in wx kbmonkey
<maiatoday> s/wc/wx/
<maiatoday> oops s?s/wc/wx/?s/wx/wc/?
<superfly> kbmonkey: you apply for that job at CareerJunction (that one specifically, it's at CareerJunction) you tell them I told you about the job
<kbmonkey> yes maiatoday I plan to once in the WC :)
<kbmonkey> thank you superfly!
<Kilos> good luck kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> thanks my friend
<kbmonkey> its a busy day, have to get moving. until later alligators!
<Kilos> cheers kbmonkey  havva good one
<kbmonkey> you too Kilos, and dont forget to stop and smell the flowers XD
 * inetpro likes maiatoday's substitution of a substitute expression
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<Kilos> hey drubin are you well?
<Kilos> lo highvoltage 
<Kilos> just checking you guys still alive
 * highvoltage is still here
<drussell> still alive and kicking :o)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
 * drussell has raised/commented on another 10 bugs on 11.10 this morning...
 * drussell needs another coffee
<Kilos> whew
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> hoe gaan dit met oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<inetpro> drussell: well done and welcome back
<sakhi> Afternoon
<Kilos> hi inetpro sakhi 
<inetpro> heh Kilos, wb
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> lol i been here all the time
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... ok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> can someone clarify this command for me please
<Kilos> i understand it as writing to the second part
<Kilos> mkisofs -o /tmp/cd.iso /tmp/directory/
<Kilos> from /tmp/cd.iso to /tmp/directory
<Kilos> i changed /tmp/directory/ to /home/miles/desktop/dir but it still wrote all to tmp
<Kilos> but it made an .iso file in tmp thats the same size as the original folder
<Kilos> does it not work like the cp and rsync commands
<Kilos> but looks to me like it made the .iso in tmp from the desktop folder
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Squirm> fp
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-15
<superfly> sp
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> morning nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> Hi superfly , how are you?
<superfly> I'm doing alright... and yourself?
<nuvolari> mornings
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<superfly> nlsthzn: thanks. obsidian shell ftw
<nlsthzn> superfly, Oh I am OK... and I was uber impressed with the band... been listening to them for a while now...
<nlsthzn> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> lo superfly, nlsthzn 
<superfly> nlsthzn: they are like a combination of skillet and demon hunter
<nlsthzn> Cool... dont' know those bands...
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos 
<superfly> môre oom Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<superfly> nlsthzn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mjlM_RnsVE&ob=av2e
<Kilos> sjoe julle is vinnig ne
<superfly> nlsthzn: and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV58gCi1NxA&ob=av2e
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> maar natuurlik oom! ons is nog lus vir die dag
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> :-/
<nlsthzn> thx superfly will give em a look
<nuvolari> nou moet ons 'n jaar lank wag!
<nlsthzn> first link blocked in UAE... watching second now
<Kilos> huh
<nuvolari> Kilos: vir TL se performance oom 
<superfly> nlsthzn: this one isn't the music video (the other one was), but it does at least have the full song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z06LXZQwkrc
<Kilos> shame ja
<nlsthzn> superfly, thanks
<Kilos> die Channel 7 tv mense het gebel en ek dink hulle is nou besig met n "follow up" interview
<superfly> nlsthzn: also check out Pillar and Disciple
<nuvolari> heh, I don't think she's going to need that x-thingy TBH!
<nuvolari> Kilos: is it Xfactor?
<Kilos> al die ausies het gekerm toe sy ewe skielik uit is
<nlsthzn> k, cool
<superfly> nlsthzn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZiiW2tLxEU
<Kilos> channel 7 show xfactor
<superfly> nlsthzn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajx6Tg4orMQ
<Kilos> i suppose channel 7 is like our mnet
<superfly> yeesh, I'm the weirdest metal-head I know
<nlsthzn> superfly, unfortuantly I have to go get ready now... long trip to Dubai coming up... I will make note of the band names and give 'em a look and listen... thanks
<superfly> nlsthzn: you can always come back and ask me for their names again :-D
<nlsthzn> WIll do ... but I like to find uses for tomboy notes :p
<Kilos> she had a fone call from a recording company yesterday but didnt like the songs they wanted her to sing and asked them to come up with other songs
<superfly> Kilos: see, ek't mos gesê
<Kilos> oh my, is that what tomboy notes are for
<nlsthzn> Guys... have a good one... cheers
<Kilos> ja superfly jy was reg, soos gewoonlik
<Kilos> cheers nlsthzn 
<Kilos> go well
<superfly> Kilos: she might not have gotten very far in xfactor, but someone will hear her and will give her a call
<superfly> toodles nlsthzn
<sakhi> morning
<superfly> morning sakhi
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<sakhi> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> how are you on this fine day?
<Kilos> good ty 
<magespawn> just formatting laptop hardrive for a clean installl
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> mmm love a clean install
<magespawn> Kilos do you uxse othe IRC channels?
<Kilos> uxse?
<magespawn> use
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> phone ketboard
<magespawn> keyboard
<Kilos> no only freenode
<Kilos> and have my own ##kilos and used to sit on #glug.za and #ubuntu-afr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fone texting sucks
<Kilos> brb
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> i is here
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> now on a desktop
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> why you ask about irc channels magespawn 
<magespawn> laptop busy with its updates
<Kilos> yeah the install actually goes much quicker than updating
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi superfly
<magespawn> this one is quiet compared to others.
<magespawn> have just found this from gussliber on twitter http://mg.co.za/article/2011-09-13-ag-pleez-daddy/
<superfly> what is up with my firefox today?
<Kilos> peeps here work more magespawn 
<Kilos> if you want action go to #ubuntu
<Kilos> i cant keep up there
<magespawn> agg no this suits me fine
<magespawn> what version superfly?
<superfly> 7 beta
<magespawn> i stopped using that because of problems with the sync between the laptop and the phone
<superfly> I'm not using Sync
<superfly> magespawn: what do you think of the judge's ruling?
<magespawn> which one?
<superfly> the one to ban Juju from singing
<magespawn> i hear they banned the song as well which is not a good thing. if they only ban him from singing it that says, to me, that as a person in a position of power you must watch what you say and do
<magespawn> http://www.news24.com/Columnists/Khaya-Dlanga/The-K-is-not-OK-OK-20110914 this says it quite nicely at the bottom 
<magespawn> censure the person not the song or word.
<superfly> yes, I agree. the problem is that Malema can and does incite violence... heck, even the YL was violent toward their parent body, the ANC
<magespawn> yes 
<magespawn> wooo hooo laptop up and running again now now to load it down with superfluous software
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got natty on there
<magespawn> no lucid
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> lts
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> i prefer maverick to lucid
<Kilos> just a little bit better
<Kilos> maverick is really kiff. my only hassle is from power cuts while busy i think
<magespawn> howdy all
<superfly> afternoon magespawn
<magespawn> laptop now has xchat again so here i am
<magespawn> did a clean install
<magespawn> superfly what is the best way to upgrade firefox?
<superfly> magespawn: I don't know, I'm using the 11.10 beta
<magespawn> yeah i was too but with the reinstall i am now back to the default for lucid lynx i think 3.something
<magespawn> would there be away to use apt-get to make sure it gets the latest stable release
<superfly> magespawn: I think there's a PPA somewhere
<superfly> Maaz: google for firefox ppa
<Maaz> superfly: "Firefox Stable Channel Packages : “Mozilla Team” team" https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable :: "Official PPA for Firefox and Thunderbird daily builds : “Ubuntu ..." https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa :: "Firefox 5 Lands In The Firefox Stable PPA For Ubuntu 10.10 And ..." http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/firefox-5-lands-in-firefox-stable-ppa.html :: "Install Firefox 4 In Ubuntu 10.04
<magespawn> ta i always forget about Maaz
<superfly> and Google :-P
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> thanks i used this one http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/firefox-5-lands-in-firefox-stable-ppa.html
<magespawn> using the command line and apt-get is still faster than the software centre
<magespawn> much better now using firefox 6
<Kilos> magespawn, try epiphany-browser
<Kilos> then you can tell me too how to show lotsa tabs on one window not a new one everytime
<magespawn> never heard of that one
<Kilos> its quite close to ffox
<Kilos> works well here
<Kilos> faster than firefox
<Kilos> the fly told me to try it way back then
<Kilos> and doesnt want to update all the time
<magespawn> add ons?
<Kilos> it has lotsa stuff
<magespawn> okay busy installing now
<Kilos> only thing i found is yahoo doesnt recognise the browser but everything there still opens
<magespawn> i am not too worried about updates have uncapped adsl line
<magespawn> never use yahoo any way
<magespawn> looks okay reasonable speed so far.
<magespawn> not bad loads my regular sites quickly
<Kilos> i use it all the time
<Kilos> much faster than the fox
<magespawn> what did you want to know?
<Kilos> the fox struggled on gprs
<magespawn> sometimes yes
<Kilos> um
<magespawn> then you can tell me too how to show lotsa tabs on one window not a new one everytime
<Kilos> mine opens every link i go to in a new window not new tab
<magespawn> that what you said^
<Kilos> otherwise its same as the fox
<magespawn> weird hold on
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i musta done something wrong again
<magespawn> i cannot see anywhere to change that
<magespawn> no mine does it too when i follow a link on page i am on
<magespawn> if i Ctrl-T then it opens a new tab
<magespawn> when you want to open a link right click rather than left and select open in new tab
<Kilos> do you not tick the link then
<Kilos> ah ty 
<magespawn> i use the same thing in ff just in case
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> the person who designs the website can set that as a default but most do not bother
<Kilos> i dont even know if epiphany is or has been upgraded since karmic
<magespawn> epiphany has picked up my network printer and put a bookmark in for me
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> allows me to access the printer web interface
<Kilos> thats nice
<magespawn> without remembering the ip address
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i dunno why its faster than ff
<Kilos> there is another browser as well
<Kilos> dunno why i left it out here
<Kilos> midori
<Kilos> also fast
<Kilos> fast light weight graphical browser
<Kilos> i musta forgot seeing as i dont google much
<Steff_> hey all
<Kilos> hi Steff_ 
<Steff_> is there a way i can get my hands on a free copy of ubuntu?  I just dont have the internet connection to download a distribution.... :-(
<Steff_> any ideas are most welcome....  
<Steff_> over windows ;-)
<Kilos> where are you?
<Steff_> in joburg
<Kilos> there is someone in the area that might have a copy still
<Steff_> o ok.... cool...
<Kilos> i forgot how to ask the bot who keeps them
<Kilos> sec i try work it out
<Steff_> o ok... 
<Steff_> no worries man...
<Kilos> or superfly how we ask maaz who keeps cds in jburg
<Kilos> no worry. i should remember or make notes
<Kilos> you are connected hey
<Kilos> what does this link say
<Kilos> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Steff_> currently im on ubuntu-za.org
<magespawn> Maaz, who has ubuntu cd in JHB
<Maaz> magespawn: Erk, dunno
<Steff_> ive had a look at ubuntu.com too... no luck there...
<magespawn> Maaz, who has ubuntu cd in jhb
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I have no idea
<magespawn> Maaz, who has ubuntu cds in jhb
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> maiatoday,  will know who she sent them to
<Kilos> but she not here
<Kilos> Maaz, get ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: 301 Moved Permanently to http://www.ubuntu.com/, which gets a 200 OK "Homepage | Ubuntu"
<magespawn> try the loco page
<magespawn> http://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> nuvolari, waar kry mense ubuntu cd's
<Kilos> somewhere maiatoday put a list of who had them in each area
<Kilos> about 200 mails ago
<Steff_> he he ok.
<Steff_> if you do come across some info for me, could you possibly mail me some details?
<Kilos> it was the guy that organised the release party at irene i think
<Kilos> you want to give your mail addy here or pm
<Steff_> ill give it here...no stress... its a mail made for spam :-)
<Steff_> steed.bee@gmail.com
<Kilos> ok will mail you as soon as i get the info
<magespawn> Join the mailing list http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za
<Steff_> thanks dude.  Jy is 'n legend!
<Kilos> yeah Steff_ join our mailing list
<magespawn> there is a list of ppl with disk here http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu
<Kilos> thats it
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Steff_> cool ... done
<Kilos> new it was something get ubuntu
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za steff
<Kilos> hope you enjoy ubuntu
<Steff_> im sure i will ... many thanks!!
<magespawn> later it is now home time
<Kilos> cheers mag\
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, get-ubuntu
<Maaz> http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<gjensen-na> Greetings from your "next door neighbours", the new Ubuntu Namibia LoCo team :-)
<Kilos> hi gjensen-na 
<gjensen-na> I was wondering - do you have members from Namibia in your LoCo? Or would know Namibians interested in Ubuntu? I'm a bit "member" hunting at the moment, and certainly could need some help "spreading the word". Perhaps I'm a bit too upfront here - sorry that, but that's just me ;-)
<Kilos> im sure all our guys are local here
<Kilos> even though some of them roam around the world
<gjensen-na> Well, was worth a try ;-) Trying out all possible "channels" (communication - not IRC) to reach people here though. What would be your advice for "best type of attention grabber"?
<Kilos> leave mails on the ubuntu lists
<Kilos> and check if #ubuntu has any lurking there
<gjensen-na> Hm, that's a good idea indeed - will "annoy" everyone at #ubuntu then ;-)
<Kilos> but you welcome to pop in here when you like. just very quiet unless there is a problem being sorted out
<Kilos> lol
<gjensen-na> Er... uhm. Empty channel :-)
<Kilos> cant be
<Kilos> 1614 peeps there
<Kilos> did you type in /join #ubuntu
<Kilos> how are you getting here now?
<Kilos> via your browser
<gjensen-na> Nope, using Smuxi. I'll have a try again...
<Kilos> i dunno smuxi
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu?
<gjensen-na> Yepp, and the problem seems to be that Smuxi lags behind when opening a channel ;-)
<Kilos> which ubuntu release are you using gjensen-na 
<Kilos> most peeps here use xchat quassel or weechat
 * sakhi needs to make an iso image of the proxy
<Kilos> and freenode on irc
<sakhi> Kilos: and irssi.
<Kilos> oh yes , ty sakhi 
<Kilos> do you have that proxy in a folder
<sakhi> not yet
<Kilos> i used quite a nice command to make an iso yesterday
<Kilos> from a folder on desktop
<gjensen-na> I'm using 11.04, found Smuxi in the Software Center, installed it - works. Has been a long time since I last used IRC, so that's why I'm probably not missing anyhting in Smuxi ;-)
<Kilos> if you interested sakhi 
<Kilos> mkisofs -o /tmp/cd.iso /tmp/directory/
<sakhi> Kilos: folder or directory sounds like a Windows iso
<sakhi> ahh
<sakhi> ta
<Kilos> can make an iso from anything i think
<Kilos> except my dog
<Kilos> if its in the repos it must be ok gjensen-na 
<Kilos> gjensen-na, did you find #ubuntu
<gjensen-na> Yepp, I did. Wild Windows discussions there ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i cant keep up in that channel
<Kilos> they type faster than i can read
<gjensen-na> Uh well - that's part of the fun isn't it? I mean: in a pub you also don't keep up with *all* discussions around you at the same time ;-)
<Kilos> you but there you can focus on one at a time
<Kilos> i forget who asked or said what
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<inetpro> gjensen-na: welcome to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> you are most welcome to stick around here while you start to grow the community around you
<Kilos> gaan dit goed?
<inetpro> heh Kilos, thanks for being a good citizen
<Kilos> huh
<inetpro> Kilos: you always ready to welcome the new guys
<Kilos> you forget this is my home
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> of course i must see who is knocking at the door and welcome them
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm sure you could get ubuntu membership based on that alone
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> you should apply
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> to who
<inetpro> ask highvoltage, drussell and drubin, they know the process
<Kilos> ok ty
<inetpro> and then there are a few others as well
<Kilos> drussell, how do i apply for ubuntu membership and what do i need to do?
<Kilos> dont tell me to pass the lpi exam
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: I think you could start by attending some regular meetings at #ubuntu-meeting
<inetpro> as far as I'm aware anybody is free to take part, you just can't vote
<Kilos> oh
<oomkoos> hello all
<Kilos> lo oomkoos 
<oomkoos> I'm in need of some help. If someone has the time it would be appreciated. I'm rather noob when it comes to Ubuntu. It seems my GUI fails to start when I log in. I can see the desktop but no toolbars whatsoever. If I start in recovery mode and choose to log in with failsafe graphics then everything is working 100%. How do I go about fixing this problem?
<Kilos> what distro are you using oomkoos 
<oomkoos> Ubuntu 11.04
<Kilos> and do you have aptitude installed
<oomkoos> dont think I have aptitude
<Kilos> try sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<Kilos> ok sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> you know how to use the terminal hey/
<oomkoos> yes a little :)
<oomkoos> busy installing aptitude now
<Kilos> greta
<Kilos> great as well
<oomkoos> I get: dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kilos> i get mixed up
<oomkoos> ok that worked
<oomkoos> no problem thanks for helping!
<Kilos> is it fixing things
<Kilos> is it fixed now oomkoos 
<oomkoos> well couldnt see anything happening. just got went over to new line
<Kilos> ok i think its a graphics prob
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<oomkoos> busy running
<oomkoos> 1 package reinstalled
<Kilos> do you have a graphics card that had to get drivers
<oomkoos> no nothing
<Kilos> ok
<oomkoos> no dedicated graphics
<Kilos> gimme a sec i need to find a command
<oomkoos> ok no prob
<Kilos> i did a clean install and got stuff saved all over and put them in funny places
<oomkoos> i know the feeling
<Kilos> inetpro, please can you give me the fsck command
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> dis nie die ouder nie maar die dom
<oomkoos> lol
<Kilos> wb superfly mrs_fly 
<Kilos> man tells me this  fsck [-sAVRTMNP] [-C [fd]] [-t fstype] [filesys...]  [--] [fs-specific-
<Kilos>        options]
<oomkoos> in human terms? :D
<Kilos> but i dont remember what the correct command was
<Kilos> i got the same prob
<Kilos> need to have everything explained every time
<inetpro> Kilos: I doubt that it would be a filesystem issue
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry het gou die kinders bed toe gevat
<Kilos> np
<oomkoos> there is a option for fsck in the recovery menu and I tried that but it didnt do anything
<Kilos> i dunno if gdm is the right package in natty
<inetpro> please note that fsck can be very dangerous
<Kilos> ok when you boot do you end up at the command prompt
<oomkoos> no i get to my normal login screen
<inetpro> I once helped a friend on fedora and we lost all his data
<oomkoos> after i enter my password the startup sounds play and I'm presented with my background. Just dont have any menu's
<inetpro> so, point number 1 is always, do you have backups?
<oomkoos> thanks for the info enetpro. I'll consider myself lucky then that nothing happened
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok its the desktop then i think
<oomkoos> jip, atleast know how to do those lol. would like to try and avoid re-installing if possible though
<inetpro> oomkoos: rename your profile folder and create a fresh one
<oomkoos> have tried that but to no avail. the same problem on the new profile
<inetpro> that would be /home/YouUserName
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> oomkoos: is it a new installation?
<Kilos> lets try sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<oomkoos> no had it for a few months now. to be honest the problem has been around for about a month but never got around to fixing it
<oomkoos> this install is on my notebook and I dont use it that much
<oomkoos> ok I'll try that now
<inetpro> oomkoos: when did it happen, was it perhaps an update that caused the failure?
<oomkoos> ok thats done. should I restart and try?
<Kilos> when did it happen first
<oomkoos> I believe you are correct inetpro. new updates installed and after restart the problems started
<inetpro> hmm.... what graphics card?
<Kilos> eish
<oomkoos> onboard graphics
<oomkoos> not sure what chipset this board has
<Kilos> oomkoos, you have synaptic package manager there hey
<oomkoos> yes i do
<Kilos> open it
<Kilos> and tick reload
<oomkoos> it running
<Kilos> then mark all upgrades
<Kilos> see if it has any
<oomkoos> there is quite a few
<Kilos> tick mark all upgrades sorry
<oomkoos> actually a few is a understatement lol
<Kilos> at the top
<oomkoos> i did
<Kilos> then apply
<Kilos> does it say how many
<oomkoos> 140 packages
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wow
<oomkoos> 270 mb... this will take time lol
<Kilos> is data a problem
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> oomkoos: lspci | grep -i vga
<Kilos> thats about the full update
<oomkoos> luckily not. and I'm fortunate to at least have a 1mb line
<inetpro> superfly: wb
<superfly> inetpro: thanks... my VPS was being weird, and I figured it might have been related to that DoS bug in quassel core that everyone in #quassel discovered
<superfly> so I upgraded it
<inetpro> superfly: you think it's better now?
<Kilos> brb
<superfly> inetpro: well, I got the upgrade that fixed the bug
<oomkoos> inetpro: Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated
<oomkoos> Kilos: about 30 minutes left. I'll report once it's completed
<Kilos> ok oomkoos 
<Kilos> here are some commands to write down oomkoos 
<Kilos> whenever you install ubuntu
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update      sudo apt-get upgrade and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<oomkoos> ok i'll make note of those!
<Kilos> the synaptic mark all upgrades does the same job i think
<oomkoos> ubuntu normally tells me when there is upgrades available but it's been some time since I used to notebook and also rather difficult without any toolbars lol
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> if i think back i had a prob once where i didnt have panels either
<oomkoos> i'm all for the (very) "clean look" but it makes using it rather troublesome hehe
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> after this it should want a reboot
<Kilos> i dont know if the unity interface looks the same as the gnome one
<oomkoos> yeah i suppose. I'll reboot and see whats happening
<Kilos> on gnome the shutdown button goes red
<oomkoos> not that bothered with how it looks as long as it's not invisible like now...
<Kilos> im sure the linux kernel is part of the upgrades there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> in synaptic you can tick details i think and watch what it is doing
<nuvolari> o/ g'evenings 
<Kilos> in that little window after apply
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<oomkoos> yeah its downloading like crazy
<Kilos> als goed daar?
<oomkoos> ola nuvolari
<nuvolari> and oomkoos 
<nuvolari> gaan oraait dankie oom. lang dag :-/
<oomkoos> toemaar hier ook. gaan dit nog goed met jou?
<nuvolari> oomkoos: is dit jy? of 'n ander oomkoos ?
<oomkoos> nee dis ek lol
<nuvolari> cool :P gedink dis jy
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed hierso dankie, en daar?
<nuvolari> ek probeer maar net kop bo water hou met al die werk
<oomkoos> geen klagtes hier nie. kyk noord...
<oomkoos> 95 of 144...
<Kilos> sjoe
<nuvolari> eh? FM? nee, ek luister nie radio nie
<oomkoos> ?
<nuvolari> 95/144
<nuvolari> waarvoor is dit?
<oomkoos> updates
<Kilos> hy bietjie agter
<nuvolari> ah
<oomkoos> my ubuntu alweer stukken :(
<nuvolari> lol maar dit lyk of jy hom meer breek as iets anders
<nuvolari> ek het nou vanmiddag/vanaand arch linux op 'n virtual box aan die gang gekry
<oomkoos> ek belowe ek doen dit nie opsetlik nie :D
<Kilos> lmga
<oomkoos> arch?
<nuvolari> glo my, ons breek dit nooit opsetlik nie. dit gebeur net :P
<nuvolari> oomkoos: arch linux
<nuvolari> http://www.archlinux.org/
<oomkoos> cool, sal dit bietjie uitcheck
<nuvolari> lightweight, rolling-release-based, highly customizable distro
<nuvolari> maar... dit beteken net jy begin van scratch af :P
<nuvolari> sonder 'n GUI
<nuvolari> dis nou nie so erg soos gentoo wat jy als van source af moet bou nie
<oomkoos> ek't vanmiddag 'n multiboot pendrive darm aan die gang gekry met 3 distro's op
<nuvolari> kudo's! ek't dit nog nooit probeer nie :P
<nuvolari> solank ek iets met 'n terminal kan kry is ek gelukkig
<oomkoos> nogal awesome. ekt nou ubuntu 11.04, backtrack 5 r1 en Hirens als op een USB
<nuvolari> as jy 30 dae langer gewag het kon jy 11.10 opgehad het :P
<nuvolari> o wag, dalk bietjie meer 
<oomkoos> lol as ek 30 dae wag dan sit ek net die nuwe een by en verwyder die ou een hehe
<nuvolari> oomkoos: hoor hier, is jy op google+?
<oomkoos> nee lol ekt al vergeet van dit hehe
<nuvolari> o
<nuvolari> ek is besig om myself van facebook af te skeur, stadig maar seker :P
<oomkoos> ekt dit lankal gedoen. as ek eenkeer in 3 maande inlog is dit baie
<oomkoos> 116 of 144...
<oomkoos> 10 min remaining...
<Kilos> is it by the linux generic packages yet?
<oomkoos> no its busy with libreoffice
<Kilos> looks like there was very little upgraded before
<oomkoos> no argument from my side... hehe
<Kilos> hopefully it boots properly now
<oomkoos> i hope so too Kilos!
<oomkoos> busy with the linux stuff now
<Kilos> watch if your shutdown button changes colour
<oomkoos> right now it looks like a lightswitch
<Kilos> then i will know if its the same as gnome
<Kilos> lol
<oomkoos> and that just brings up an menu and shutdown is an option
<Kilos> should also say reboot to complete upgrade
<Kilos> once everything is installed of course
<oomkoos> down to 2 min 
<Kilos> yay
<oomkoos> dunno how long it will take to install though
<Kilos> not long
<oomkoos> 22s remaining
<oomkoos> done!
 * Kilos holds thumbs
<oomkoos> lol thanks but I'll need toes as well with my luck
<Kilos> lol
<oomkoos> ok all done!
<oomkoos> shutdown didnt change at all
<Kilos> you were on that funny screen hey
<oomkoos> I'll restart and see what's happening
<Kilos> maybe that why
<Kilos> ok we wait and see
<oomkoos> maybe. be back in 5
<Kilos> nuvolari, wie is oom koos
<Kilos> ekt vergeet
<oomkoos> crap...
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> still no panels
<oomkoos> nope...
<oomkoos> i think this has something to do with whatever my window manager is
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> open synaptic
<oomkoos> because I can open xchat using the terminal but i have no border around it and cant move it
<Kilos> in the top little window type in panel
<Kilos> then tell it search
<Kilos> eish
<oomkoos> ok i'm stuck without my panals. i'll restart with the recovery mode. brb
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> i wonder if they arent hidden or deleted
<Kilos> Maaz, google panels missing in ubuntu natty
<Maaz> Kilos: "[SOLVED] Volume Icon Gone from Top Panel in Ubuntu 10.4 - Ubuntu ..." http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436043 :: "Missing top and side panels in Unity, Natty Troubleshooting ..." http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html :: "Ubuntu 11.04 Beta | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta :: "NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes :: "U
<oomkoos> ok lets try this again
<oomkoos> what am I looking for in synaptic?
<Kilos> lol i am looking at a link of someone who had same problem
<Kilos> will feed back to here
<Kilos> you cant use your browser because it is supposed to be in the top panel
<oomkoos> no in this low end graphics mode i can use everything
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<oomkoos> busy reading now
<Kilos> dpkg -l | grep unity
<Kilos> that site is making my pc very slow
<nuvolari> oomkoos: unity?
<nuvolari> ek dink nie unity het rerig panels behalwe die dock aan die linkerkant nie
<nuvolari> of het jy absoluut niks nie?
<nuvolari> probeer die windows-key?
<Kilos> niks
<Kilos> nuvolari, kyk die lienk net hier bo
<Kilos> ander het die selle prob
<Kilos> as dit natty is moet dit unity wees
<Kilos> of gnome classic
<Kilos> oomkoos, whats happening?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb bennie__ 
<Kilos> eish
<bennie__> soz my network cable keeps pulling out
<Kilos> lol
<bennie__> shortcut to open new terminal?
<Kilos> um in the terminal 
<bennie__> im without borders again
<Kilos> file open  tab
<Kilos> eish
<bennie__> lol thanks
<Kilos> can you see file
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> wb oomkoos 
<Kilos> lets go back a bit
<Kilos> is that unity  or gnome
<oomkoos> suppose to be unity if I'm not mistaken
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> it would have told you if it needed gnome classic
<Kilos> can you see that web page
<Kilos>  in terminal dpkg -l | grep unity
<oomkoos> yes I can but I have to close everytime I need to check chat cause I cant alt tab lol
<Kilos> ok i will give you the commands
<Kilos> what does the above one say
<oomkoos> error: need an action option
<Kilos> sudo dpkg -l | grep unity
<oomkoos> same
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ok go synaptic again
<oomkoos> ok i typed something wrong somewhere its working now
<oomkoos> lots of data here. what am I looking at?
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unity
<Kilos> copy and paste the commands
<Kilos> too hard to type all of that
<oomkoos> unity is already the newest version
<oomkoos> lol I type rather fast
<Kilos> ok replace apt-get with aptitude
<Kilos> and reinstall
<oomkoos> busy running
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall unity
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go get next one
<oomkoos> take it it should be sudo aptitude reinstall unity
<inetpro> Kilos: apt-get en aptitude is baie dieselle so dit gaan nie 'n verskil maak nie
<Kilos> ya
<oomkoos> done
<Kilos> apt-get se dis klaar die nuutste maar aptitude reinstall
<inetpro> hmm... baie interessant
<Kilos> i actually havent tried apt-get with reinstall
<Kilos> werk reinstall daar ook inetpro 
<Kilos> lol wb oomkoos 
<oomkoos> lyk nie reinstall werk met apt-get nie
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> is die laaste een al gedoen oomkoos 
<oomkoos> jip het dit ook nou gedoen
<Kilos> sudo service gdm restart
<inetpro> Kilos: wel apt-get het 'n --reinstall maar ek het ook nog nie gebruik nie
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i thought i was being dom again
<Kilos> aptitude is lekker at times
<inetpro> ek is eintlik ook 'n fan van aptitude 
<Kilos> ek wonder wat doen daai link met my pc
<Kilos> dis so stadig
<Kilos> sukkel tot om te copy paste van daar
<oomkoos> ek vote vars install...
<Kilos> kom ons try net daai site se goed en as dit nie werk nie dan goed
<oomkoos> waar trek ons op daai lys?
<Kilos> 1/4 pad ek dink
<oomkoos> ok wats volgende?
<Kilos> ek sukkel om daar te copy om hier te paste
<Kilos> het gou dit met wget gehaal
<oomkoos> ok hang vas vir 5 min ek nou terug
<Kilos> ok
<oomkoos> gaan sommer gou die link op my pc net oopmaak dit sal vinniger wees. moet net als nou bymekaar kry
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> hier gaan ons
<Kilos> dis beter
<Kilos> dpkg -l | grep compiz
<Kilos> dan
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i missed they want you in the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal
<oomkoos> crap, ek sien nou eers hoe laat dit al is
<Kilos> inetpro, im sure its easier to look at that webpage and use synaptic to reinstall those packages
<oomkoos> so used to the clock on the top... hard to see time if it's not there lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are you gonna follow those instructions
<Kilos> its easier with 2 pcs
<oomkoos> ok Kilos I got the page on my pc and bookmarked it. I'll give that a go tomorrow and let you know what the results are
<Kilos> ok good then
<Kilos> we will be here
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<oomkoos> I have to get my 7 hours sleep else I'm cranky lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> skuus oom Kilos
 * inetpro besig met ander goodies
<oomkoos> dankie vir al julle hulp dit word waardeur! cheers guys!
<oomkoos> sien julle more!
<inetpro> oomkoos: lekker aand
<Kilos> welkom
<Kilos> sal more weer kyk dankie inetpro 
<Kilos> ek dink ek moet ook bed toe nou
<inetpro> ek gaan ook nou slaap
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle
<inetpro> nag oom
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-16
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi Kilos
<Kerbero> more is software freedom day
<Kerbero> ons vier dit vandag
 * Kerbero het sy ubuntu hemp en badge aan
<superfly> Hi Kerbero
<Kilos> hehe
<Kerbero> hi sup\
<Kilos> same old same old
<Kilos> different day
<Squirm> lpo
<Squirm> lo
<Squirm> Kilos: look what I found
<Squirm> <Kilos> you wont be swimminig in england
<Squirm> <Squirm> course I will :O
<Squirm> <Kilos> too cold there
<Squirm> <Squirm> only reason im not swimming now, is cause I got no one to swim with
<Squirm> <Kilos> there its winter in summer
<Squirm> <Squirm> so i'll join a swimming club
<Squirm> <Squirm> Kilos: they have a thing called heated pools
<Squirm> <Squirm> :)
<Squirm> <Squirm> and indoor pools
<Squirm> umm, I swam once :P
<Squirm> well, once in a pool, once in the sea
<Squirm> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/04/28/%23ubuntu-za.html
<superfly> haha
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> sorry i was fixing fences
<Kilos> hiya sakhi did you win
<Squirm> 0o
 * Squirm eyes sakhi
<Kilos> hiya Squirm 
<Squirm> hello Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> nearly weekend guys. hou moed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> hiya charlvn 
<Kilos> you well
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 scar[w] 
<Kilos> dunno which one to great
<superfly> hi Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty superfly . been quiet here today hey
<JabberwockyA19> hi Kilos
<Kilos> neighbour had his wife shot last night when she opened the curtain to see why the dogs were barking
<superfly> eish oom Kilos, is she ok?
<Kilos> nope
<superfly> ai
<superfly> :-(
<Kilos> ak
<superfly> Kilos: are you OK?
<JabberwockyA19> I cannot believe it!
<Kilos> 32 years old with 2 kids
<Kilos> wb Kerbero 
<Kilos> im fine thanks
<Kerbero> thanx
<charlvn> hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hmm rather busy here tonight
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> hehe maia has a sister
<Kilos> older one looks like
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-17
<magespawn> Good morning all
<magespawn> hmm everyone watching the rugby?
<Kilos> morning everyone
<superfly> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> did you get a readme file with the seed?
<Kilos> directions-instructions-how to piece of paper
<Kilos> saying when to start cutting
<Kilos> if its a kikuyu type it spreads better and quicker when cut regularly
<Kilos> with a shears not a mower till roots established
<superfly> No, not really.
<superfly> They said to cut when the grass reaches a certain length, and how low it can be cut, but that's all
<Kilos> ah ok they using grass length to assure roots are good
<superfly> Ya, must be.
<superfly> I probably need to wait a month or two before I can even think of cutting.
<Kilos> right above the 180k there is one looks like its spliiting or branching out
<Kilos> so must be close to cutting time
<superfly> Kilos: it's very sparse still.
<Kilos> so long? how tall did they say it must be
<superfly> But I did sow some more seed
<Kilos> lol good and get mrs_fly a nice shears 
<superfly> About 10cm I think. Right now they're about 2cm tall.
<superfly> Naw, she doesn't do gardening...
<Kilos> oh is that length 2cm only
<Kilos> looks much more
<superfly> Ja, I took a real close up shot
<Kilos> close up pic?
<Kilos> hee hee
 * superfly is moeg
<Kilos> gaan rus dan man
<Kilos> naweek al half pad verby
<superfly> I'm already lying down on the couch :-)
<Kilos> close eyes
<superfly> Oom Kilos, did I tell you I'm buying myself a netbook?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> isnt a netbook a lappy on the lower range
<superfly> Ya, I've been saving up, and now when I go over to the USA I'll buy me a little toshiba.
<superfly> Something like that
<Kilos> like smaller than a notebook
<Kilos> they showed a lekker tosh on tv ten mins ago
<Kilos> i5
<superfly> Eish, that sounds expensive
<Kilos> my boet got one for 6k
<superfly> Oh, not too bad then. I think the i7s are the real pocket-emptiers
<Kilos> i was quite impressed. it is even quite fast with win7 and antivirus
<Kilos> methinks i5 would be great with ubuntu on
<superfly> Of course.
<Kilos> they advertised the tosh as a second generation i5
<Kilos> ians work lappy is also i5
<Kilos> they nice and quick
<superfly> Oom, ek gaan bed toe. My oe wil nie oop bly nie.
<Kilos> have a rest superfly 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> great minds
<Kilos> fools never differ
<sakhi> Maaz: Today
<Maaz> sakhi: today is Saturday
<sakhi> Maaz: Todays date
<Maaz> sakhi: Sorry...
<Kilos> 17 sept
<sakhi> SFD 
<Kilos> 2011
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you been lonely?
<nlsthzn> Hi Kilos :) Nah... I have the whole Interwebs to keep me company
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Back from the big city, tired but alive :)
<superfly> hi nlsthzn, Kilos
<nlsthzn> Alo superfly :)
<Kilos> hey superfly you feeling better
 * superfly has been doing a little 3D modeling in Blender
<superfly> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/695/trainvf.png/
<superfly> hi oom, much better now thanks
<nlsthzn> Blender is such an AWESOME tool
<superfly> it is
<superfly> it's not quite as easy to model in as Wings3D initially, but once you get used to it, it's pretty easy to do things
<superfly> especially since 2.5
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
 * nlsthzn waves night to all
#ubuntu-za 2011-09-18
<nlsthzn> superfly, finally got to listen to the music you linked me... some of it is OK... thanks for the links
<superfly> nlsthzn: cool
<Kilos> afternoon superfly and others
<superfly> hi oom Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: we're having a winter day here again... lots of rain... I know my grass is appreciating it :-D
<Kilos> lol yeah best water out
<Kilos> high in nitrogen
<Kilos> where exactly are you superfly 
<Kilos> capetown stellies?
<superfly> in die Kaap oom,
<superfly> Muizenberg
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hey nlsthzn all well?
<Kilos> lol the pirate lost his P
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos :)
<Chat8308> hi all
<Kilos> hi Chat8308 
<Chat8308> hi kilos
<Chat8308> any ladies
<Kilos> this is an ubuntu users channel, not a chat site as such
<Kilos> peeps come here for help with ubuntu
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> we need to just ban all nicks from "chatmosphere.org"
<superfly> ah, I see why they come here... 4th result for "south africa" on chatmosphere.org
<superfly> -_-
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> I feel like chatting... I use chatmosphere... for more atmosphere...
<Kilos> lol\
<Kilos> you also looking for ladies?
<nlsthzn> nah... my wife is way to much lady for me to handle as it is
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> bai
<Kilos> cherrs nlsthzn 
<Kilos> cheers too
<Kilos> night all. lekker slaap
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-10
<Kilos> morning all
<jrgns> morning
<Kilos> yo jrgns 
<Kilos> hey magespawn you here already?
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> yo Squirm good news
<Squirm> yeah?
<Kilos> http://www.unixmen.com/mate-desktop-version-1-2-arrives-install-in-ubuntu-11-10-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Kilos> mate rocks on 12.04
<Kilos> just like maverick but different colour
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kerbero> hi Tonberry 
<Tonberry> hello
<Kerbero> o ja en goeie more oom kilos
<Kilos> dag Kerbero ek smile
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> and maiatoday, jrgns, Tonberry, Kerbero, Squirm
<superfly> have I left anybody out? :-P
<Kilos> nope, well done
<jrgns> hey superfly
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn aquarat 
<aquarat> lol
<aquarat> you really are always here
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> Salutations uncle Kilos ... drats... spell checking not working at present it seems >.<
<Kilos> you at work nlsthzn ?
<nlsthzn> no uncle Kilos ... going night shift tonight
<nlsthzn> at work no more internets basicallt
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> we are on lockdown as the system is over run by virusssesssesssss.
<Kilos> aw that sucks
<superfly> hi aquarat, nlsthzn
<Kilos> tell them to go linux
<nlsthzn> better... now I can actually work
<aquarat> herro superfly 
<nlsthzn> o/ superfly 
 * nlsthzn trying out smuxi
<nlsthzn> now to get spell checking working 
<superfly> nlsthzn: that's like the Gnome version of Quassel?
<Kilos> nlsthzn, mate works kiff on 12.04
<nlsthzn> Kilos: nice... but it is a doomed project
<nlsthzn> superfly: nope more like irrciii
<nlsthzn> or what ever it is called
<Kilos> oh no nlsthzn why you say that?
<superfly> nlsthzn: ircii
<nlsthzn> Kilos: the work mint is doing with cinnimon they will bring gnome 2 type functionality using gtk3
<nlsthzn> gtk 2 is ded
<superfly> nlsthzn: er, no, irssi
<nlsthzn> superfly: that is the one... apparently... not sure cause I never used it
<superfly> Kilos: I agree with nlsthzn, Gnome2/GTK2 is dead
<Kilos> aw maybe they will grow with it
<superfly> nlsthzn: I used it a little... all it is is an IRC client with a proxy plugin. You don't get to read your scrollback, whereas Quassel you do
<Kilos>  GTK 2 but they are thinking of porting to GTK 3.
<Kilos> thats in the comments
<nlsthzn> superfly: ah ok... I haven't gotten into a point that I can scroll yet... will see in a few comments :p
<nlsthzn> Kilos: well all the power to them :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: when you reconnect is what I mean
<Kilos> yeah i hope so i like it
<nlsthzn> ah ok...
<superfly> I can scroll back to 3 weeks ago here if I want to
 * nlsthzn still likes xchat for my usage
<superfly> ohi sflr! long time no smell
<sflr> morning all!
<Kilos> hi sflr welcome back
<nlsthzn> btw uncle Kilos ... your post makes Unity sound like a decease :(
<sflr> Hi Kilos, superfly!
<nlsthzn> o/ sflr 
<Kilos> aw sorry nlsthzn 
<sflr> halo nlsthzn
<Kilos> disease?
<superfly> sflr: you know, we were going to organise a CBD Ubuntu half-hour, and then I think babies being born got in the way....
<nlsthzn> speeell chekin not a worksing
<Kilos> lotsa peeps been moaning and going to other flavours
<Kilos> all good there sflr ?
<sflr> superfly: yes of course, at the coffee shop. I am also available now. Got sidetracked with work and travels.
<Kilos> ah
<sflr> yes Kilos, all good! :) and you?
<Kilos> yes ty sflr we missed you
<superfly> sflr: I'll put some feelers out on the mailing list
<sflr> awww... thanks guys :) told you I be back! #TerminatorVoice
<nlsthzn> brb
<sflr> that's great superfly. should we meet up still this month then?
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> sflr: well, that's what we'll find out
<superfly> I'm thinking possibly in about 2-3 weeks time
<sflr> ok superfly. beginning of October then probably. There is a public holiday towards end of the month.
<sflr> What is the seating capacity there? How many people can attend?
<superfly> Yeah, that's also my mom's birthday :-)
<superfly> well, there are a couple of tables that each take 2 people, but we could probably shift them together
<superfly> and there are some couches in there too
<superfly> hey not_found, what happened there?
<not_found> much better :) Xchat FTW and all that
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> heh. I don't really like X-Chat. Never really did...
<sflr> thanks superfly. We should make  a booking then?
 * not_found <3 it :p
<Kilos> aw come on superfly its nearly same as quassel
<not_found> Kilos, at the end of the day... users should just use what works for them IMO... which ever DE, even which OS...
<superfly> I don't think that's necessary, but I'll pop around at lunchtime sometime this week, and see what their lunchtime traffic is like
<superfly> sflr: ^^
<superfly> -_- helps if I update the right site
<Kilos> i have only used ubuntu since i came to linux and enjoy it just the unity trip was a bit slow and needed more thinking nl
<Kilos> not_found, 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<not_found> lol
<Kilos> at least this should work for 5 years now
<not_found> is mate in an official ubuntu PPA?
<sflr> ok superfly that would be great!
<superfly> not_found: Official for MATE or official for Ubuntu? :-P
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> I mean if it is an external PPA there is no guarentees for support for 5 years right
<Vince-0> Hi, Kilos
<Kilos> im happy its now in my synaptic with all its other packages
<superfly> not_found: by definition, PPA's are external to Ubuntu
<Kilos> oh i see what you mean
<superfly> not_found: and there is no support for them from Canonical
<not_found> ah ok... sorry... but what I mean it isn't in the repo's or is it?
<not_found> the "official" ones
 * not_found knows what he means but doesn't know how to say it
<superfly> oh right
<tumbleweed> it's not in the repositories, no
<not_found> thanks tumbleweed ... 
<tumbleweed> not even everything in the archive gets support from canonical. They only support a subset of the archive
<superfly> tumbleweed: only main and restricted, hey?
<not_found> so what happens if something falls outside this in 4 years? Upgrade or live with possible security hole?
<tumbleweed> it's more complex than that
<tumbleweed> not_found: yes
<not_found> hmmm
<tumbleweed> superfly: we're talking of getting rid of the main/universe divide
<superfly> tumbleweed: oh, OK
<tumbleweed> canonical supports some packages in universe, and not everything in main
<superfly> ah
<tumbleweed> there's a script somewhere that tells you what they support
<tumbleweed> that said, the community supports everything else
<tumbleweed> not_found: there's a difference between "not supported" as in no support from canonical, and "not supported" meaning you're doing something potentilaly dangerous
<tumbleweed> some PPAs and external repositories aren't very well maintained, and will cause you trouble
<not_found> tumbleweed, true... but Canonical gives the "support for 5 years" sticker on the site... and if community doesn't pitch in this might not be true 
<tumbleweed> no, the 5 years support is real
<tumbleweed> and the community supports everything else
<tumbleweed> but we also describe things as "not supported" when we mean "you've done something crazy, we can't help you with that"
<not_found> k :)
<not_found> thanks for the info tumbleweed 
 * not_found is finding the LoCo Council a tough crowed to contact...
<Kilos> tumbleweed, join the mate guys and help them keep up
<not_found> lol @ Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<tumbleweed> not_found: why do you have to deal with the loco council?
<not_found> some politics over here in the UAE...
<not_found> power struggle of sorts :/
<tumbleweed> Kilos: it's not really something that interests me :)
<not_found> *tea time*
<Kilos> well i hope they get enough dev guys to help them
<tumbleweed> not_found: laura is usually on IRC
<not_found> she scares us
 * tumbleweed doesn't really know the others
<Kilos> maybe even Lee will keep using ubuntu then
<Kilos> mate is a nice alternative for those that arent happy with unity
<Kilos> and one can still stay on ubuntu
<maiatoday> hi Kilos, superfly and everybody else
<not_found> o/ Maaz 
<not_found> >.<
<not_found> o/ maiatoday 
<maiatoday> :) hi not_found
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<not_found> Kilos, give 'em hell
<not_found> laura sorted me out, thanks tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> np
<Kilos> yo inetpro cremora
<Kilos> hi Banlam bakuman 
<bakuman> hi kilos
<bakuman> +Omm
<bakuman> oom
<Kilos> forget the oom man
<inetpro> goeie more 00M Kilos
<inetpro> oh and good morning to everyone else
<inetpro> and wb to sflr
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> jou beurt is jou beurt
<Kilos> hi drussell hows things 
<Kilos> ?
<drussell> Kilos: hey! good thanks, though xchat just crashed on me, so that's not so good :o)
<Kilos> aw thats strange
<Kilos> xchat never gives trouble. kinda like quassel but better
<Kilos> hehe
<drussell> Kilos: lol, indeed, nearly the first crash ever!
<sflr> hey inetpro! :)
<not_found> bbl
<Kilos> had a strange thing happen here. 10.04 upgrade to 12.04 from the cd
<Kilos> normally need an alternate cd
<Kilos> hmm nother war starting on our lists
 * sflr ping
<Kilos> pong
<sflr> !Kilos :)
<sflr> what war is starting?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> pepps fighting other peeps about netiquete
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> netiquette
<Kilos> peeps not peps
<sflr> yes, I saw that. didn't seem as a war though :)
<Kilos> lol its just the start normally
<Kilos> maybe this time everyone is to busy to add their opinions
<superfly> Maaz: tumbleweed++ [ levelheaded response ]
 * tumbleweed tried to avert a flamewar
<tumbleweed> (one I'd already taken part in)
<Kilos> well said tumbleweed 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i remember all the top/bottom posting issues
<tumbleweed> IMO bottom posting is worse than top posting
<tumbleweed> having to scroll to read a message is just stupid
<Kilos> yeah thats true
<tumbleweed> quoting the bits you are replying to - that works well
<Kilos> yeah inline
<Kilos> hi morgs 
<morgs> hi
<Kilos> methinks tumbles averted a war
<Kilos> yay i made someone happy
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<superfly> tumbleweed: agreed
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> superfly o/
<inetpro> morgs: wb
<superfly> yo magespawn
<superfly> and inetpro
<inetpro> hi superfly
<morgs> hi hi
<Kilos> aw toods maia
<Kilos> DigiGram, youre quiet
<magespawn> later all gotta work
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<Kilos> wb maiatoday 
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
 * inetpro feels like immersing his self in a big pot of coffee  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
 * DigiGram forgot he's logged in
<Kilos> ha ha ha\
<DigiGram> have been so busy today!
<Kilos> busy is good
<Kilos> lol @ the monkey
<Kilos> old weenie
 * nuvolari mumbles something about Navdeep and not being a newbie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> he's been multiposting for over a year now
<nuvolari> just in casy anyone was wondering
<nuvolari> *case
<nuvolari> major lag :-/
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> als goed daar seun?
<nuvolari> nee oom :-/ sit nog by die werk
<nuvolari> iets in production gebreek wat ek moet fix
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> en die internet is gebreek
<nuvolari> dit vat vir ewig om iets te doen
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> lol @ nuvolari 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hiya Kilos '-'
<Cantide> \o/
<Cantide> paid for my ticket today
<Cantide> whooooooooo
<Cantide> feeling poor now haha
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> ticket to where?
<Cantide> ummm
<Cantide> to Korea?
<Cantide> *cough*
<Cantide> i was forced to take 3 weeks' leave in November
<Cantide> so i figured I may as well spend it nicely :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you gotta pass first or stay at home
<Kilos> how is canstudy doing?
 * Squirm yawns
<Cantide> canstudy is off sick
<Squirm> good evening
<Cantide> he will return in October :p
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Cantide> hey Squirm :) just woke up? 'o'
<Squirm> Cantide: no, need sleep
<Cantide> my last exam is 2 days before i fly haha :D
<Cantide> oh .-.
<Cantide> still recovering from that lan? :o
<Squirm> yeah, I woke up at 3pm yesterday all refreshed. Thus I was only tired enough to fall asleep at 2am
<Squirm> and I was up at 6 this morning
<Squirm> so hopefully after tonight I'll be back to my normal tired self
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> good luck getting the routine back :p
 * Squirm shrugs
<Kilos> wb Meesterarend 
<Kilos> i go eat
<nuvolari> lekker eet oom Kilos 
<Meesterarend> tnx Kilos
<Meesterarend> I've reinstalled my system 
<Meesterarend> and are just finnishing up
<Meesterarend> :)
<Meesterarend> thought to check in while i'm working
<Kilos> what system Meesterarend ?
<Kilos> dankie nuvolari dit was lekker
<Meesterarend> home system
<Kilos> my se kerrie
<Kilos> with ubuntu Meesterarend ?
<Meesterarend> I had a mouse and keybord problem
<Meesterarend> offcourse
<Kilos> you been gone so long i forget
<Meesterarend> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> :)
<Kilos> usb mouse and keyboard Meesterarend ?
<Meesterarend> yip
<Kilos> did you try moving them to other ports
<Meesterarend> and It seems my system was still on 32 bit
<Meesterarend> everything
<Kilos> usb things do funny things at times
<Meesterarend> even other kb and mouse
<Kilos> eish
<Meesterarend> well it have been reported as an bug
<Kilos> good
<Meesterarend> it's now fixed again anyway
<Kilos> is this on a desktop or lappy
<Meesterarend> desktop
<Kilos> pity you aint got ps2 spares
<Meesterarend> well ps2 i have either kb
<Meesterarend> or mouse
<Meesterarend> its one port
<Meesterarend> i chose kb
<Meesterarend> :)
<Kilos> wow not a purple and green one
<Meesterarend> nope
<Meesterarend> one port two colors
<Kilos> where you got that pc
<Kilos> japan
<Kilos> or china
<Kilos> hehe
<Meesterarend> actualy
<Meesterarend> they are starting to replace most ps2 ports with usb
<Kilos> so many things are being phased out
<Cantide> yeah
<Meesterarend> jip
<Cantide> i've seen boards here with just one port 2 colours before
<Cantide> ps2 needs to go :)
<Cantide> would rather have more usb
<Meesterarend> at least that'll be one less driver to load on a system :D
<Meesterarend> and more space for the gooddies that count
<Meesterarend> yip
<Meesterarend> atleast 20 usb 3 prot would be nice
<Meesterarend> prot = ports
<Cantide> hahaha
<Cantide> i use about 5
<Cantide> so 6 to 8 would be ideal for me '-'
<Meesterarend> well... I did exceed 8 once
<Meesterarend> please don't ask
<Meesterarend> :|
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> get them bridge things
<Meesterarend> bridge?
<Kilos> hub
<Meesterarend> ah
<Kilos> i gotta think sometimes
<Meesterarend> well that are also not ideal, when all i have are still on usb1
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> did you try run fsck
<Kilos> normally fixes my stuff
<Meesterarend> actually that also did not fix the problem
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> and the 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> recovery thing on grub menu
<Meesterarend> i actually had my fstab file setup to check each time
<Meesterarend> well there it worked
<Meesterarend> it's only after hitting the gui that things got ...
<Kilos> oh well alls well that ends well hey?
<Meesterarend> messed up
<Meesterarend> yip
<Kilos> you on uncapped ?
<superfly> inetpro: KDE Telepathy is MUCH better in KDE 4.9 (er... which version is the latest again?)
<Meesterarend> i wish
<superfly> ohi Meesterarend, long time no see
<Meesterarend> hay supperfly
<Kilos> eish so do you rsync your archives
<Meesterarend> yes i can be very bussy at times
<superfly> mmm, supperfly, am I that yummy?
<Kilos> downloading from scratch is expensive
<Kilos> lol
<Meesterarend> I have apt proxy on my netbook
<Kilos> he doesnt use tab complete
<Meesterarend> downlowded about 300mb max
<Meesterarend> I do not that much sorry superfly
<Kilos> make a partition you can save archives to then its only the update you need to get
<Kilos> 30m
<superfly> haha, just teasing, Meesterarend
<Meesterarend> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Meesterarend> I used to know all the trick once
<Meesterarend> then i got married :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Meesterarend, what service provider you using?
<Kilos> voda
<Meesterarend> yip
<Kilos> try 8ta they got a good special
<Meesterarend> still need to w8 for contract to expire
<Kilos> 2g + 1g night surfer for R149
<Kilos> eish
<Meesterarend> then maybe cellc 
<Kilos> 8ta is best
<Meesterarend> well
<Kilos> many are changing over
<Meesterarend> i'm planning to leave the contracts 
<Meesterarend> and go prepaid
<Kilos> ask nuvolari 
<Meesterarend> if i have a stable income after this year I'll see about 8ta thoug
<Meesterarend> cellc are best for where i'm at atm though
<Kilos> just remember you have to fone them first then they activate the sim for 3g while you on the fone
<Meesterarend> lowest latency
<Meesterarend> and 8ta are only gprs
<Kilos> latency?
<Kilos> you gotta fone them
<Meesterarend> well vodacom are on about 200ms
<Kilos> sims arent activared till you fone
<Meesterarend> cellc are at least half that
<Kilos> how do you check that
<Meesterarend> ping google
<Meesterarend> or even speedtest.net
<Kerbero> :~$ ping6 ipv6.google.com
<Kerbero> PING ipv6.google.com(2c0f:fb50:4001:800::1014) 56 data bytes
<Kerbero> 64 bytes from 2c0f:fb50:4001:800::1014: icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=368 ms
<Kerbero> :D
<Meesterarend> got better speed on cellc with the same modem
<Meesterarend> sound about right kerbero
<Kilos> connect: Network is unreachable
<Meesterarend> adsl of course have the best times
<Kilos> you ping from cli?
<Kilos> Kerbero, ?
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> gtg
<Kerbero> bbl
<Kerbero> baie min mense het ipv6 support
<Kilos> o
<Kerbero> ek moes daai hack om te werk, en daarom is dit so besonders
<Meesterarend> eheheheh
 * nuvolari het nie ipv6 nie :-/
<Meesterarend> vodacom is stadig vandag
<Meesterarend> waardevol vir Jesus1
<Meesterarend> ek try weer
<Meesterarend> PING google.com (74.125.233.4) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Meesterarend> 64 bytes from cpt01s01-in-f4.1e100.net (74.125.233.4): icmp_req=1 ttl=49 time=549 ms
<Meesterarend> daar is die ping
<Meesterarend> deur my netwerk na my netboo
<Meesterarend> na my foon deur wifi
<Meesterarend> en dan na vodacom
<nuvolari> PING ipv4.l.google.com (165.165.38.44) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nuvolari> 64 bytes from 165.165.38.44: icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=149 ms
<nuvolari> 8ta
<nuvolari> ^^
<Kilos> ek kannie dit doen nie
<Kilos> wat tik  jy in nuvolari 
<nuvolari> ping ipv4.google.com
<nuvolari> dit oom Kilos  ^^
<Kilos> dankie
<Kilos> 64 bytes from lhr14s21-in-f18.1e100.net (173.194.34.146): icmp_req=36 ttl=56 time=286 ms
<Meesterarend> daai ping time is oorie hele net
<Kilos> ah
<Meesterarend> van 239 to 948
<Meesterarend> en dan eers vir 408
<Kilos> wel my 8ta werk baie beter as voda hier
<Squirm> oh screw it
<Kilos> what now Squirm 
 * Squirm install Ubuntu 12.04.1 tonight
<Kilos> yay
<Meesterarend> i'm still on 12.04 i think
<Meesterarend> but my systems are up to date
<Squirm> I haven't used Ubuntu in over a year
<Squirm> well, haven't had it installed
<Meesterarend> so probably
<Meesterarend> ahhh
 * Squirm waits for bootable flash drive
<Squirm> dd takes a while :/
<Meesterarend> :)
<nuvolari> :-/ I'm addicted to dark chocolate
<Meesterarend> well
<Meesterarend> on that toppic
<nuvolari> yeh?
<Squirm> nuvolari: I second that
<nuvolari> oh hi naand Meesterarend :)
<Meesterarend> i left my addictions after not eating for a month
<Meesterarend> :D
<Meesterarend> nuvolari: hi
<nuvolari> joh, eetstaking Meesterarend ?
<Meesterarend> nee vas
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> water-vas of waai een?
<Kilos> hmm nuvolari 
<Meesterarend> ja slegs water
<Meesterarend> en nagmaal
<Kilos> jy gaan nou nou soos n bal lyk
<Meesterarend> elke sondag by die kerk
<nuvolari> Squirm: spar has a 5-99 special on Nestle slabs :P
<Meesterarend> noggals nie
<Meesterarend> lekker
<Meesterarend> baie gewig verloor
<Meesterarend> maar ek voel nou goed
 * nuvolari sukkel met sulke vasberadenheid
<nuvolari> tjoklits is darm maar lekker 
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Meesterarend> wel dit hang af hoekom mens dit doen
<Meesterarend> dit was nogal maklik
<Meesterarend> maar aan die einde is ek huis toe gestuur om te rus
<Meesterarend> want toe is my energie op
<Kilos> sjoe, water vir n maand
<Meesterarend> dan is die water nog droog ook :(
<nuvolari> 'n mens piepie permanent
<nuvolari> :P
<Kilos> haha
<Meesterarend> ek het gejuig as ek die dag 750ml in kry
<Kilos> sonder vleis sal ek dooi
<Meesterarend> hehehehe
<Meesterarend> wel my tanne pyn as ek te veel van daai goed eet
<Meesterarend> so dit was nogals lekker om nie tandpyn te kry nie :D
<Kilos> haha
<Meesterarend> ek is baie lief vir my steak maar ai
<Kilos> nuvolari, 
<Kilos> jy het gemis
<Kilos> ek wil nie vloek nie
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> is good, is  good, is good. and you?
<Meesterarend> hey magespawn
<Kilos> good ty since i forked off
<magespawn> hey Meesterarend 
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting in 7 days time guys
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Monthly meeting in 7 days time guys
<Meesterarend> brb 
<smile> Didn't I give you, all that I've got too?
<Kilos> smile?
<Cantide> hey smile '-'
<smile> Kilos: http://www.lyrics007.com/Sade%20Lyrics/No%20Ordinary%20Love%20Lyrics.html :)
<smile> hi Cantide :D
<Kilos> LOL YOU GONE MUSIC MAD
<smile> :DD
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> sorry
<smile> don't mind :)
<smile> It's a really beautiful song
<smile> I recognise it in my own life :| weird.
<magespawn> specially considering sade is more for an older generation
<Kilos> lol
<smile> Lol. I like it. :p
<magespawn> normally of course
 * smile listens now to Rhythm is a dancer (SNAP)
<Kilos> smile, listen to I will always love you by celine deon
<smile> I know that song, Kilos. Like it too :p
<smile> maybe you mean celine dion :)
<Kilos> her too yeah
<magespawn> lol
<smile> Kilos: I don't like Celine Dion, but I like her music
<smile> :p
<Kilos> nuvolari, jy nog hier
<smile> is jy hier? :o
<Kilos> too busy chasing chocolates
<Kilos> are you here
<Kilos> still here
<Kilos> nog hier
<Cantide> what are you chasing them with? tequila? '-'
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> :)
 * Squirm takes a deeeeeeeeeeeeep breath
 * Squirm writes partitioning changes to disk
 * smile is curious if Squirm's disk will survive
<smile> :p
<Squirm> so am I
<smile> :p
<Squirm> this install better ask me if I want to install only base system...
<smile> bye everyone :)
<Squirm> night night
<Kilos> night smile 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> thanks, Squirm & Kilos :) you both, also :p
 * Squirm waits impatiently
<Kilos> lol patience Squirm 
<Squirm> 70%...
<Kilos> what size stick do you need to make a usb installer thingie
<Squirm> enough for the image to fit on to
<Kilos> so 2g should work?
<bakuman> yes
<Squirm> I had a 700mb image on a 8Gb flash drive
<Squirm> so yes
<Kilos> yay ty bakuman 
<bakuman> if g == GB
<bakuman> :d
<Squirm> lol
<magespawn> check this http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=pqzUpeAPqZw&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DpqzUpeAPqZw&gl=ZA HawkiesZA
<magespawn> from g+
<Squirm> AR Drone flight?
<Squirm> yeah, I buffered it, forgot about it, now I've formatted and still haven't watched it
<inetpro> superfly: KDE SC 4.9.1 was released on September 4th, 2012
<inetpro> but I'm still running on 4.8.4 with Kubuntu 12.04.1
<inetpro> can't remember what the SC stands for though
<Meesterarend> you could try a ppa inetpro
<Meesterarend> :P
<inetpro> Meesterarend: nah, I'll wait for it
<Meesterarend> I would be too impatient
<Meesterarend> I like stable put close to the cutting edge thingie
<Meesterarend> put = but
<inetpro> I don't have a compelling reason to upgrade
<Meesterarend> so i'm running my home systems on 3.5 kernel
<Meesterarend> ah
<inetpro> BTW I was playing around with Google Hangouts over the weekend and must say I'm very impressed
<inetpro> face to face video conferencing is very cool
<Meesterarend> ok
<inetpro> and it even works from mobile to PC now, something that I could not do some time ago
<Meesterarend> i used skype for that before
<inetpro> or PC to mobile
<inetpro> no need for skype with this
<Meesterarend> cool
<Meesterarend> online then?
<inetpro> you can even do screen sharing
<inetpro> a very cool feature 
<inetpro> but I would love to compare skype and G+ hangouts in a bit more detail
<Meesterarend> what's the data usage for something like this?
<inetpro> that's exactly what I would like to compare
<Kilos> heavy
<Meesterarend> i know skype are about 100mb for about 20 minutes of video 2 way
<inetpro> at least 500 mbps with full video on boths sides on g+
<Meesterarend> ouch
<inetpro> but I guess it also depends on other factors, like movement, etc
<magespawn> is there video quality adjustments you can make?
<Meesterarend> i'll skip on that for now
<Meesterarend> :)
<Kilos> thats for uncapped peeps
<inetpro> two choices, either Fast connection or Slow connection
<inetpro> slow connection reduces it by about 50%
<inetpro> and if you disable video on both sides it goes down to about 128kbps IIRC
<inetpro> but once again it depends on whether you're chatty or not
<Meesterarend> that's good for voice chat
<inetpro> it varies as you chat
<inetpro> and drops almost completely, though I didn't test this specifically, if you keep quiet
<Kilos> inetpro, is that per second
<inetpro> Kilos: kbps = kilobits per second
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> 10 secs per meg
<Kilos> oh bits
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<Squirm> so on a 384 line, you're kind of stuck
<inetpro> but still cheaper than making a voice call on your mobile phone
<Meesterarend> yip
<Squirm> 10s per meg
<Squirm> that's 10000 per gig
<inetpro> was chatting to a friend in NZ who's paying less than 1c per MB these days
<Squirm> Maaz: 10000/60/60
<Maaz> Squirm: 2.77777777778
<Meesterarend> especially if you have same data on your phone it can be very cheap
<Squirm> 2.7hours at what, R50?
<magespawn> not bad
<magespawn> if you uncapped then you can really score
<inetpro> magespawn: true
<Squirm> but that's pc-pc
<magespawn> ease of use inetpro?
<inetpro> magespawn: extremely easy
<magespawn> or pcmto wifi device
<magespawn> pc to
<magespawn> cool
<Squirm> that could work
<Squirm> I want to look at some voip solutions
<inetpro> the only catch is the first call
<Meesterarend> one day when i'm big and rich and oh wait... wrong dream
<Meesterarend> :)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> once the plugin is installed it really is very simple
<Squirm> lol Meesterarend 
<Squirm> inetpro: first call?
<inetpro> Squirm: if you introduce someone who has never used it
<magespawn> like Astrix, Squirm ?
<Squirm> magespawn: in the end, yes
<Squirm> but instead of going out on a landline, setup external voip services
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<magespawn> 3cx i think is astrix based
<magespawn> night Kilos
<Meesterarend> night Kilos
<Squirm> are you kidding me!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<inetpro> I even had a chat from my ubuntu with someone else walking around with his iPad
<Squirm> so I'm isntall Ubuntu 12.04
<Squirm> no where does it ask me what packages I wanted to install
<Squirm> it just did it
<Squirm> and now, at 80%, it's asking me to insert a disk
<Squirm> an install, from an alternate iso, is asking for another cd
<inetpro> was kind of cool to see the inside of his house and his family
<inetpro> Squirm: huh?
<Squirm> inetpro: I decided to install Ubuntu, do a base install. but I downloaded the alternate cd, thinking it would prompt me as to what packages I would like to install
<Squirm> but alas, after partitioning, it went along and just started to install, no prompts, nada
<inetpro> eish
<Squirm> now, at 80%, it's asking me to inset a cd
<inetpro> no, there's no choosing of packages
<inetpro> hmm... asking for a disk?
<inetpro> that is strange
<inetpro> Squirm: what did you download?
<Squirm> I'm sure I downloaded Ubuntu alternate...
<inetpro> URL
<inetpro> ?
 * Squirm changes console in the installer
<Squirm> a 692.3M iso, ubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Squirm> from a torrent file I got off the Ubuntu website
<Squirm> hmm, time to download the minimal installer and try again
<magespawn> never had any of my installations ask me for a disk, wierd
<Squirm> well, either way. I was hoping for it to prompt me to install selected packages
<Squirm> now I have to wait 40min for a 30Mb file to download :/
<Squirm> and when was the last time the ubuntu.mirror.ac.za was updated?
<Squirm> highest I see is 11.10
<magespawn> under ubuntu-release?
<Meesterarend> that happend to me some few releases ago
<Meesterarend> but not recently though
<Meesterarend> usually a faulty write
<magespawn> how is this http://ubuntu.mirror.ac.za/ubuntu-release/12.04.1/
<Meesterarend> as for being asked about what to intall i think just the server edition does that
<Squirm> are you sure?
<Squirm> I know the mini does that though too
<Meesterarend> not very i usually use only the gui install
<Meesterarend> it seems faster some how
<Squirm> thing is, I don't want to install the standard gui
<Meesterarend> I gathered that 
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I'm difficult, I know
<Meesterarend> :D
<inetpro> Squirm: I'm not aware of a mini install 
<Squirm> either way, I have to go somewhere now. I have a half installed OS
<Meesterarend> something like JEOS
<Squirm> inetpro: I'm downloading it now. though it seems it's 12.04 not 12.04.1, but that's ok
<inetpro> very interesting
 * inetpro checks it out at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Meesterarend> if you have a sandisk flash stick you might be able to resize the cdrom partition on it, and write an image to that
<magespawn> Squirm: did you have a look at that link i sent?
<Meesterarend> much more reliable that the flashstick install
<Meesterarend> that = than
<Squirm> I did magespawn, thanks.
<magespawn> cool
<Squirm> I'm also downloading the server iso
<Squirm> 2 hours till it's completed. I'll be sleeping by that time :P
<Meesterarend> well i usualy leave it running and atend to it the next time i get to it :P
<magespawn> is there a way to download an entire youtube channel?
<magespawn> like hak5
<Cantide> night guys '-'
<magespawn> good night Cantide 
<queery> hi
<Meesterarend> always magespawn
<Meesterarend> try wget for a hack
<Squirm> Meesterarend: I usually would, but I don't have a usable desktop :P
<queery> does anyone know the link to tumbleweed's post on how to set up 'n repo for a release party?
<Meesterarend> or maybe something similar
<tumbleweed> Maaz: google release party mirror tumbleweed
<Maaz> tumbleweed: "Release Party Ubuntu Mirror | Tumbleweed Rants" http://tumbleweed.org.za/2010/10/09/release-party-ubuntu-mirror :: "Tumbleweed Rants | Stefano's World" http://tumbleweed.org.za/ :: "ubuntu | Tumbleweed Rants" http://tumbleweed.org.za/tags/ubuntu :: "Recent posts | Tumbleweed Rants" http://tumbleweed.org.za/tracker :: "Portal:Tumbleweed - openSUSE" http://en.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed :: "The Satellite » Past Shows" http://
<tumbleweed> queery: ^
<Meesterarend> sound like fun Squirm
<queery> hi thanx tumbleweed 
<magespawn> lol tumbleweed 
<magespawn> might take awhile they have a few videos
<queery> I didn't know the keywords
<Meesterarend> that is one clever bot
<Squirm> HD videos don't play on my netbook :/
<queery> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Meesterarend> hhehehehehehe
<Meesterarend> reincode it Squirm :) it might take a while though
<Squirm> a while?
<Squirm> lol
<Meesterarend> I would not try it on a netbook
<Squirm> 2min
<superfly> tumbleweed: you said beta was released the other day, or is due to be released soon?
<tumbleweed> superfly: released last thursday
<Meesterarend> well i work on 60 min+ dvd quality and that take my desktop about 30 minutes
<superfly> ah, OK\
 * superfly thinks it's his turn to upgrade
<tumbleweed> living on the edge? :)
<Meesterarend> nah ubuntu releases aren't living on the edge
<Meesterarend> for that you need to go fedora
<Meesterarend> i think
<tumbleweed> yeah, rawhide is fairly edgy
<Meesterarend> I do not understand that people install fedora on a production system and expect it to work
<Meesterarend> i've tested it long ago and did not even like it
<magespawn> i thought it was okay tried 5 and then jumped to 13 i think
<Meesterarend> I had to jump through to many hoops trying to get my sound working
<Meesterarend> ubuntu worked better though
<Meesterarend> still
<Meesterarend> fedora are marked as a beta product for redhat an centos
<Meesterarend> Mandriva was great
<Meesterarend> and suse isn't  bad either
<Meesterarend> just not my cup of tea
<magespawn> strangely enough it was the community that decided me, and the company behind ubuntu, and the amount of online documentation.
<magespawn> overall usefulness
<Meesterarend> hehhheeheheh
<Meesterarend> yip
<Meesterarend> I started when i had to get a terminal system up and running
<magespawn> despite what happens or appears to happen on the lists
<Meesterarend> did not work first time on windows
<Meesterarend> got ubuntu
<Meesterarend> 64bit did not work
<Meesterarend> but i came closer to cracking it
<Meesterarend> than a proffessor working with it every day
<Meesterarend> i tried windows again
<Meesterarend> and the system worked...seeing the hamer i hid in my toolbox
<Meesterarend> but I realy was hooked on ubuntu by that time
<magespawn> i still work with both
<Meesterarend> Strange how first experiances can do something like that hey
<magespawn> yep
<Meesterarend> brb
<magespawn> just watching neo fight seriph
<magespawn> later all battery is dying
<Meesterarend> bye
<Meesterarend> gota work too
<superfly> tumbleweed: always :-P
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> getting there
<inetpro> Eish!
<inetpro> something telling me that 8ta is having DNS issues
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> the world is
<Kerbero> http://it.slashdot.org/story/12/09/10/190247/godaddy-goes-down-anonymous-claims-responsibility
<inetpro> Kerbero: ahh
<inetpro> Yikes!
 * inetpro didn't realise the impact
<Kerbero> everybody that uses godaddy's dns servers are having problems
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> thanks Kerbero
<Squirm> that's me too
<Squirm> I can still ping my site htough
<inetpro> looks like GoDaddy has hit instant fame
<Squirm> yeah baby
<Squirm> now just a mission installing everything
<Squirm> thankfully I still have most of my configs for apps
 * inetpro wonders what servers godaddy are using for DNS 
<superfly> inetpro: Windows
<inetpro> superfly: are you serious!?
<superfly> yuhuh
<inetpro> wow!
<inetpro> superfly: where did you get that?
<superfly> inetpro: read it long time ago... there was an "uproar" because a whole bunch of domains (parked ones, I think) that previously said they were on Linux hosts were now on Windows hosts, and it was apparently because GoDaddy moved to Windows
<inetpro> eish!
<superfly> I don't like GoDaddy's business practices, so I stay far away from them, but yeah... lots of people use them for DNS
<Squirm> makes sense. I have a domain with them. use a different DNS service though
<superfly> Squirm: you mean you control your own nameservers?
<superfly> or rather, your domain is on nameservers not at GoDaddy
<Squirm> so I registered my .net domain through godaddy, but the NS is hosted elsewhere
<superfly> right. I use Gandi.net for registering, and I also have separate nameservers
<superfly> though I know Gandi uses Linux nameservers
<Squirm> I'm with...
<Squirm> Hostgator
<Squirm> have a reseller account with them
<Squirm> superfly: on a new system, what's the easiest way to get sound working?
<superfly> Squirm: uh, sound has pretty much always worked for me
<superfly> I used to uninstall PulseAudio, since it is a solution to a problem that doesn't exist, but these days the other apps expect pulseaudio :-(
<Squirm> but from scratch? it works with a normal install
<inetpro> Squirm: check with alsamixer
<superfly> Squirm: I use Kubuntu, everything always just works
<inetpro> maybe something is just muted
<superfly> :-P
<superfly> night peeps
<Squirm> inetpro: yeah, I'm downloading it now
<Squirm> Cannot open mixer: No such device or address
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> good luck
 * inetpro goes sleeping
<inetpro> good night
<Squirm> Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so
<Squirm> cannot open mixer: No such device or address
<Squirm> :/
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-11
<Kilos> hi Squirm and others
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> so hows you 12.04?
<Kilos> youre
<Squirm> I can't get alsa working :(
<Kilos> oh my here it worked on its own
<Squirm> I never installed it like you did
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> why not
<Squirm> cause I don't like kde/gnome/lxde
<Squirm> mate is ok, but went for what I had before
<Kilos> what are you using
<Squirm> my [c looks and feels exactly the same as it did before, only now it runs Ubuntu as is a bit more updated
<Squirm> s/[c/pc
<Kilos> what is that
<Kilos> so no pulse either
<Squirm> I'll show you a screenshot this evening
<Squirm> well, can't get either to work
<Kilos> some of the pulse stuff must be installed or no sound works
<Squirm> everything is being picked up by alsa, right sound card, right model, etc. just nothing coming out of speakers
<Kilos> ok ill look tonight what it looks like
<Kilos> not a mute button you missed
<Squirm> I've quadruple checked for that. but can't seem to find one
<Kilos> eish
<Squirm> chat in a bit, going to breakfast
<Squirm> I'm late, as usual
<Kilos> you not near the pc now hey?
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> I'm on it, but walking out the door
<Kilos> ok later
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> i see Squirm  has sound problems
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> maybe hes doing like ian and got the speakers in the wrong hole
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> hehe he spent days on it
<magespawn> does happen, check the most obvious things first. is there petrol in the tank?
<Kilos> lol ya
<Squirm> meh
<magespawn> you know how a problem with ubuntu/linux is flash and flash websites? 
<Squirm> I was playing music before I formatted. So everything was working up to that point
<magespawn> well i can't get it to work on that other os either
<Squirm> checked everything isn't muted many times(always could have missed something)
<magespawn> mmm Squirm  so something has changed then.
<Kilos> gstreamer plugins for alsa maybe
<Squirm> have gstreamer-alsa, gstreamer-ugly/bad/good
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sudo modprobe speakers
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> when you play sound do you get the levels showing in software?
<Kilos> and alsamixergui 
<Kilos> maybe install vlc and see if sound works
<Kilos> hows things there magespawn 
<magespawn> good doing a online course
<Kilos> on what?
<magespawn> a+ then n+ then MCITP
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> more grunt work than anything else
<magespawn> i have found some links for you Squirm 
<Squirm> I have tried many of those
<Squirm> thanks though, I'll have a look through
<Squirm> $ sudo aplay -l
<Squirm> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Squirm> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<Squirm>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Squirm>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Squirm> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC662 rev1 Digital [ALC662 rev1 Digital]
<Squirm>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Squirm>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Squirm> sorry for the paste
<magespawn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135778/no-sound-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Squirm> my card is being picked up
<magespawn> http://askubuntu.com/questions/132577/no-sound-in-ubuntu-12-04
<magespawn> http://www.unixmen.com/2012003-howto-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu/
<magespawn> these all seem to deal with coerrect hardware but with software settings and problems.
<magespawn> correct even
<Squirm> thanks
<Squirm> not in front of my pc at the mo to test
<Squirm> will test it at lunch
<magespawn> hey np, easy for me to search, no worries
<magespawn> if one helps let us know.
<Squirm> I shall
<Squirm> well, you'll know if it hasn't worked
<magespawn> i suppose we would, lol
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<superfly> good evening folks
<maiatoday> hi all
<Kilos> hi sup`
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> superfly, 
<magespawn> hey superfly, maiatoday 
<nuvolari> svn FTL :(
<nuvolari> server acting up today for no reason
<nuvolari> svn ls operation takes 9 seconds on the local network...
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed vanoggend?
<Kilos> ja dankie en jy?
<nuvolari> ja oom, dit gaan goed, nuwe dag :)
<superfly> Squirm: I know this sounds silly, but just make double sure you have your speakers plugged into the right socket. It's usually the light green socket
<jrgns> can't say how many times i though my sound wasn't working, where it was either muted or plugged into the wrong socket...
<Kilos> hi jrgns morgs 
<jrgns> morning Kilos
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<morgs> morning
<jrgns> sounds interesting
<superfly> heya morgs
<morgs> hi superfly
<superfly> how's things, morgs?
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<aquarat> lol
<aquarat> hi Kilos 
<aquarat> howzit going ?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<aquarat> good :)
<aquarat> I'm trying to get mdadm going on a raspberry pi
<aquarat> but after running into some obstacles I figure perhaps LVM is a better route
<aquarat> (and the USB bottlenecks)
<Kilos> haha there are some raspberry guys here
<aquarat> I'm sure
<aquarat> :P
<aquarat> anyone who's run ubuntu will be fairly at home using a pi
<aquarat> well, minus unity
<Kilos> lol
<aquarat> which would probably run nicely on a pi
<aquarat> do people talk about Unity or is it like religion ?
<aquarat> lol
<magespawn> there was a discussion going on in the list
<Kilos> some guys hate it and have swopped to other flavours
<aquarat> k
<tonberryE352> unity on a pi?
<Kilos> i tried it for the past 2 months and its not too bad but slow so i have installed mate onto 12.04
<aquarat> it'd probably work
<tonberryE352> sounds like a bad idea
<superfly> I'm a KDE user, so I'm immune :-D
<aquarat> why ?
<Kilos> hehe
<aquarat> I wouldn't do it
<superfly> tonberryE352: no, I don't think it has the resources to run Unity
<tonberryE352> performance
<tonberryE352> im not so sure
<aquarat> the pi does have an integrated gpu
<tonberryE352> the pi I played with was sluggish on the default lxde
<superfly> though a colleague here at work is using his Pi as a media centre, and it works well
<aquarat> yeah lots of people are using them as media pcs
<tonberryE352> o and ram usage
<aquarat> k
<aquarat> ah well
<aquarat> I don't even run an x server on mine lol
<aquarat> just use them as little servers
<tonberryE352> you dont even need to start x to decode media on it
<aquarat> x tunneling ?
<tonberryE352> omxplayer is more than happy to run out of a terminal
<tonberryE352> not exactly sure what trickery is done to make it work
<aquarat> I doubt video would play back nicely via ssh x tunneling
<aquarat> if that's what's being done
<tonberryE352> very doubtful yes
<tonberryE352> no tunneling
<aquarat> mplayer works in the terminal for mp3s and internet radio :P
<tonberryE352> omxplayer just dumps the video output to your screen regardless of what the screen is showing
<Kerbero> *omxplayer
<aquarat> you can probably get vlc or mplayer to use the hdmi output as the video display
<Kerbero> mplayer does not support the hardware decoding
<Kerbero> neither does vlc
<aquarat> oh
<Kerbero> you have to use omxplayer
<aquarat> oh ok
<aquarat> vaapi?
<Kerbero> no
<tonberryE352> dont think so
<Kerbero> some custom thing
<aquarat> k
<Kerbero> vaapi is intel and amd
<aquarat> oh ok
<Kerbero> vdpau is nvidia
<aquarat> yes, I tried getting vaapi going on my slate 500
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: howdy!
<Kilos> hmm hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> inetpro, koffie tyd
<Kilos> hmm steven gone travelling again
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<magespawn> hey Kilos how the sheep?
<Kilos> all good ty apaert from one old ewe thats too lazy to walk after food so i gotta cut and carry
<Kilos> she also had them strange ticks around the butt
<magespawn> when you get old you get certain privilages
<magespawn> so maybe not lazy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> must be a hybrid or evolved paralasis tick
<Kilos> global warming has modified them
<magespawn> maybe when i was studying nat con i thought they only occured in the karoo
<Kilos> no lots northern natal too but not this colour
<Kilos> think they the bontpoot ticks in natal
<Squirm> <superfly> Squirm: I know this sounds silly, but just make double sure you have your speakers plugged into the right socket. It's usually the light green socket <-- I did check. I had music playing before format, I never unplugged or adjusted speaker volume inbetween. but yeah...
<superfly> Squirm: never hurts to check :-)
<Squirm> it doesn't that's why I did
<Squirm> WHen I get it working, I need to find soemewhere I can save as to how
<Squirm> cause I always have the problem
<Kilos> ah always prob with same pc Squirm ?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> it'd have been fine if I did a normal installation. I know it would have.
<Kilos> what have you actually changed from a normal install?
<Squirm> I did a minimal install
<Squirm> it doesn't seem to set everything up automatically
<Squirm> SystemSettings -> Sound -> (Select output) SPEAKERS
<Squirm> how would I do that on the cli?
<Squirm> aha
<Squirm> superfly: I don't think it's picking up my output devices
<superfly> Squirm: sadly, I haven't messed with audio enough to be able to help you :-/
<nuvolari> teeheeeheee! superfly, sleep-eating :P
<nuvolari> oe oe, 4de kabinet
<Kerbero> awesome
<Kerbero> net jammer ons tv uitsendings is dood :(
<nuvolari> :-/ neee!
<nuvolari> dit suck
<nuvolari> hoe is dit dood Kerbero ?
<Kerbero> vanoggend 8h gestop
<Kerbero> verdwyn uit die lug
<Kerbero> maar
<Kerbero> MAAR
<Kerbero> ek praat van die toets DVB-T2 uitsendings
<Kerbero> so hulle speel seker nog daarmee
<nuvolari> mao. Die pleister aftre na die bloedskenk is erger as die bloedskenk self :-/
<nuvolari> *aftrek
<Kerbero> lol ja
<nuvolari> ok, ek is weg, storie is aan die gang :P
<kilos> hmm
<superfly> huh?
<nuvolari> superfly: your video of zak
<superfly> nuvolari: that I gathered... it was the stuff afterward I was having trouble following
<nuvolari> superfly: oh :P sorry
<nuvolari> "Die 4de Kabinet" is a series on SABC 2
<nuvolari> afrikaans
<kilos> yeah not to bad either
<superfly> ah, now I follow
<superfly> tumbleweed: when you get back, I have a question or few for you
<inetpro> superfly: where did he go?
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<kilos> nuvolari, klomp skelms daar ne
<kilos> hi inetpro welcome to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> kilos: ty
<superfly> inetpro: CLUG dinner
<inetpro> ahh
<smile> bye :p
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<superfly> tumbleweed: hi, I upgraded to the beta (the proper way) and now X doesn't seem to be very happy
<superfly> I've tried with nvidia drivers, and with the nouveau, but X doesn't seem to like either.
<superfly> any hints?
<tumbleweed> ouch
<tumbleweed> can you define "not very happy"?
<superfly> tumbleweed: doesn't start. I'm looking at the log file, and there are some errors in there
<superfly> one says that the glx module's abi differed from the server
<superfly> *differs 
<tumbleweed> package managed nvidia drivers?
<superfly> yup
<tumbleweed> ok, this sounds vaugely familiar
<tumbleweed> I thuoght it was fixed ages ago, though
<inetpro> eish!
<superfly> it loads the nouveau driver successfully , but there are still a few other errors in the log file
<tumbleweed> superfly: yeah, fixed on the 28th
<tumbleweed> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/304.43-0ubuntu1
<superfly> but they don't look like they'd affect anything
<superfly> hrm, I had that version installed
<tumbleweed> you need to reboot to switch between nouveau and nvidia
<tumbleweed> because the nvidia driver can't work when the nouveau kernel module is loaded
<superfly> I have... I also get a segfault when I try to reboot from the command line, but I can live with that 
<tumbleweed> I suggest visiting #ubuntu-x / #ubuntu+1
 * tumbleweed can't provide much help without seeing logs
<tumbleweed> pastebinit is awesome for that
<superfly> and I can't get the logs online without a gui
<superfly> is that a command line tool?
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> I assume you also deleted xorg.conf when switching between the drivers?
<superfly> yup
<tumbleweed> I don't see any even vaguely related open bugs
<tumbleweed> so this is something interesting...
<inetpro> superfly: aptitude install pastebinit
<superfly> tumbleweed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199235/
 * superfly just typed that out -_-
<superfly> tumbleweed: I've just purged noveau to see if it was causing a problem
<tumbleweed> so, this log was with noveau purged, and nvidia installed?
<superfly> no, other way around
<tumbleweed> ok
<tumbleweed> [    19.858] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
<tumbleweed> [    19.890] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia
<tumbleweed> [    19.890] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<tumbleweed> it couldn't find it
<tumbleweed> bleh, you said other way around
<tumbleweed> superfly: dpkg -l dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xserver-xorg
<tumbleweed> (all I want is the versions)
<tumbleweed> does your irc client have an /exec? :)
<superfly> tumbleweed: I'm on my Android tablet
<tumbleweed> aah
<superfly> tumbleweed: paste of my latest attempt: 1199250
<tumbleweed> [    20.231] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your
<tumbleweed> [    20.231] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.
<superfly> have, saw that.
<superfly> *ja 
<tumbleweed> why did it fail to load?
<superfly> dunno
<tumbleweed> dmesg | grep -i nvidia ?
<superfly> I only see my onboard audio stuff
<superfly> Kern.log and syslog both just show the module loading, but no errors
<tumbleweed> hrm
<inetpro> hmm.... superfly I remember vagualy something about header files
<inetpro> kernel headers
<tumbleweed> it's a long time since I've used the proprietary nvidia driver
<tumbleweed> inetpro: if it's loading, it's built
<inetpro> ahh
<tumbleweed> superfly: so, if you lsmod, you see it?
<superfly> sadly the nouveau driver is not stable enough for my games
<tumbleweed> yeah, I can't run any gl stuff on my desktop. nouveau doesn't like it
<superfly> ah, no module in lsmod
<tumbleweed> modprobe it?
<superfly> ah, it seems to be blacklisted
<tumbleweed> the nouveau package could do that. Can't remember all the details here
<inetpro> and just in for in case:
<inetpro> aptitude search linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nuvolari> there :> now I'm happy for a change
<nuvolari> awesome wm
<nuvolari> rocks my boat
<kilos> nuvolari, shhh
 * nuvolari fluister
<nuvolari> hoekom oom kilos ?
<kilos> die vlieg sukkel
<kilos> hy en tuimelkruid werk hier
<nuvolari> :O apologies
<inetpro> ai
<kilos> where the fly and weed went
<kilos> grrr we were learning
<tumbleweed> presumably he's hacking away furiously
<kilos> shame
<kilos> not often he battles
<superfly> tumbleweed: I managed to enable the module, but it doesn't seem to have helped... busy trying to find output why
<tumbleweed> dmesg | tail
<superfly> tumbleweed: I still had kdm installed, and lightdm was also installed, so I've removed kdm to see if that helps
<superfly> it looks like kubuntu uses lights now
<superfly> hrm, dmesg says that lightdm terminated with status 1
<tumbleweed> the more useful thing for dmesg to tell you would be module loading problems
<superfly> as did plymouth
<superfly> nope, no errors loading the nvidia module
<superfly> ah, lightdm shows no greeters
<tumbleweed> superfly: wtf?
<tumbleweed> you do have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<superfly> yes
<tumbleweed> when you boot, it is using VESA graphics, right? not modesetting and getting a high resolution?
<superfly> tumbleweed: no, I use text mode
<tumbleweed> right, but it is 80x20, not high-res?
<tumbleweed> what I'm getting at is: does it load nouveau when you boot?
<superfly> after reinstalling the kde greeter, now it works
<tumbleweed> \o/
<superfly> tumbleweed: no, not as far as I know
<tumbleweed> but you have it working now?
<superfly> yes
<tumbleweed> that's what matters
<tumbleweed> we're busy having a big old grumble in #ubuntu-release about breakage in upgrades :)
<kilos> well done superfly tumbleweed 
<kilos> night all . sleep tight
<superfly> yay! Thanks tumbleweed, you're a star
<tumbleweed> np
<superfly> now, for some reason, Quassel lost all its settings
<tumbleweed> ubuntu-bug quassel...
<czajkowski> Squirm: ello :) 
 * Squirm looks at czajkowski 
<Squirm> I know you
<Squirm> can't quite tell from where though
<czajkowski> so what's wrong with ALSA and also what version of Ubuntu are you running 
<czajkowski> drubin: booo long time buddy! 
<Squirm> running Ubuntu 12.04.1, ALSA seems to be picking up my Intel onboard sound card, but nothing is playing
<Squirm> just did a purge on all alsa packages, reinstalling now
<Squirm> ooooooh
<Squirm> sound!
<czajkowski> yay
<nuvolari> that's a glorious moment
<nuvolari> Maaz: google define:glorious
<Maaz> nuvolari: "Glorious | Define Glorious at Dictionary.com" http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/glorious :: "Glorious - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster ..." http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/glorious :: "Paul Baloche - "Glorious" - Live - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-5T2UAZoPU :: "Glorious Revolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glorious_Revolution :: "glorious - def
<nuvolari> fail :-/
<nuvolari> Maaz: can you define words?
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<nuvolari> Maaz: spell glorious
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yup, that's a word all right
<nuvolari> \o/
<tumbleweed> Maaz: define glorious
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Glorious \Glo"ri*ous\, a. [OF. glorios, glorious, F. glorieux, fr. L. gloriosus. See {Glory}, n.] [1913 Webster] 1. Exhibiting attributes, qualities, or acts that are worthy of or receive glory; noble; praiseworthy; excellent; splendid; illustrious; inspiring admiration; as, glorious deeds. [1913 Webster]  These are thy glorious works, Parent of good ! --Milton. [1913 Webster]  2. Eager for glory or distinction; haughty; boastfu
<tumbleweed> nuvolari: there's also gdefine, if you like google's definitions...
<drubin> czajkowski: Welcome! yes it has been a long time
<drubin> czajkowski: what brings you to these parts?
<czajkowski> drubin: chatting to Squirm in another channel and he said he was over your way 
<czajkowski> he was having issues with 12.04.01 and sound 
<Squirm> still do
<Squirm> just putting it out there
<nuvolari> ooh :> awesome
<nuvolari> thanks tumbleweed 
<Squirm> so speaker-test works
<Squirm> but nothing else
<nuvolari> mebbe you need pulseaudio
<nuvolari> a wild guess
<nuvolari> ok, i'm out
<nuvolari> bed is calling
<Squirm> nuvolari: wait
<Squirm> when you heading my way?
<nuvolari> Squirm: only in Dec
<Squirm> :/
<nuvolari> I know i know :-/
<Squirm> maybe I'll come knock at your door looking for a place to stay
<Squirm> :P
<nuvolari> as long as you're not kicked out of home
<Squirm> never
<drubin> czajkowski: Ah cool. I just got home and climbed into bed. so gonna call it a night.
<drubin> czajkowski: :) Glad to see you still around!
<czajkowski> toodles
<czajkowski> no fear of me not going anywhere ;)
<czajkowski> still on the CC and on the LC and now working in Canonical 
<Squirm> so czajkowski is now the guy to ask about Ubuntu related issues
<czajkowski> narp :)
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-12
<magespawn> morning all
<cherryshop> more superfly en ander
<superfly> bwahaha
<superfly> hi kilos
<superfly> morning magespawn
<kilos> hehe i got a mail on sisters drive saying to complete her registration enter that command
<kilos> but it didnt work
<kilos> hey magespawn 
<kilos> im glad you got sorted last night superfly . not often one sees you struggling
<kilos> magespawn, dag se
<superfly> kilos: it was really small, once we sorted it out
<kilos> yeah i saw
<kilos> got a comment on pm . about those logs going down in history
<kilos> todays gray hairs are modem refuses to work more than 10 secs on 12.04
<kilos> thunk it was the modem so booted sisters maverick and it works
<kilos> hiya sflr 
<sflr> good morning all!
<sflr> hi kilos! :)
<kilos> hopefully you can plan ahead for coming monday nights meeting sflr 
<kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<sflr> yes kilos, pencilled it in!
<kilos> good man
<maiatoday> hey kilos,what's with the lowercase?
<magespawn> hey kilos
<kilos> hehe dunno been so busy with everything thought i might as well go low
<Squirm> morning
<kilos> yo Squirm 
<superfly> hey sflr, I went to Bean There at lunch time... it's busy, but not full
<superfly> sflr: what's your lunch hour?
<sflr> hey superfly. that's good news! anytime is lunch hour for me. no restrictions
<superfly> awesome... same here
<superfly> I went at about 1:30, but I figure they'll likely be less busy at 12
<sflr> so we should rock up at 12 then? how many people do you think we can accomodate?
<superfly> I think we could probably do about 10
<superfly> don't wanna make it more than that, otherwise we'll overwhelm them :-)
<sflr> yes, 10 should be fine. will also be short.
<Kilos> whew bad mobile day
<Kilos> 5mins connection then crash
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> welcome at last
<magespawn> evening all
<Cantide> hi 
<Cantide> '<
<magespawn> hey Cantide
<magespawn> Kilos
<magespawn> still not here i see
<magespawn> very wierd
<Cantide> 'o'
<Cantide> that is unusual...
<superfly> ohi
<superfly> magespawn: <Kilos> whew bad mobile day
<magespawn> i know, just very wierd
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Squirm> yay
<Squirm> got my sound going
<magespawn> Squirm thats good, what was the problem?
<tumbleweed> superfly: did I talk to you about moving ubuntu-za.org to the new CLUG webserver?
<superfly> tumbleweed: you mentioned it a while back
<tumbleweed> ok, it does need to happen
<tumbleweed> (and I need to make the clug website work :P )
<superfly> tumbleweed: should be pretty straightforward. do you need anything from me?
<tumbleweed> I can give it a shot, tomorrow maybe
<superfly> should just be a case of copying the db and the files across (in essence)
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-13
<Squirm> I'm hearing thunder :) Haven't heard that in a while. sounds stormy :D
<Squirm> magespawn: umm, there were 2/3 issues. first one I fixed by purging and reinstalling alsa, 2nd one, I'm not too sure really. 3rd, I didn't have permission to use sound devices, sound worked as root but not as a user
<Squirm> now I just have to figure out how to get multiple programs to use sound, it seems to lock it
<magespawn> good morning
<superfly> heya magespawn
<jrgns> morning all
<magespawn> morning superfly jrgns
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> morning inetpro
<magespawn> hey inetpro
 * Kilos waves
 * kodez waves to uncle kilos
<Kilos> hi kodez superfly 
<kodez> hi Kilos
<smile> hi Kilos :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> :)
<superfly> hi Kilos, kodez, smile
<Kilos> 8ta says they sending a technician here tomorrow at 11am to fix their tower and check everything like speed test etc
<smile> hi superfly :D
<Kilos> modem connects and disconnects in a few secs
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> does same in cell phone
<Kilos> like my 8ta sim is banned or something
<Kilos> but not shy to let me buy airtime and data bundle
<Kilos> hi queery meeting monday evening hey!
<queery> didn;t we have one last month :P
<Kilos> Squirm, you here?
<Kilos> every month. thats why they are called monthly meetings
<queery> never knew that :P
<Kilos> grrr
 * Kilos wonders if Squirm got his sound fixed
<Kilos> ac97hi Cantide 
<Kilos> eish
<Cantide> hi :)
<Kilos> hi as well
<Cantide> chatting about audio?
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> welcome back
<Cantide> i see you were MIA yesterday
<Kilos> ty will be off tomorrow as well till 8ta fix their tower
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> climb it yourself
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> got a small voda bundle
<Kilos> weirdest thing. it connects then disconnects
<Cantide> i had that problem with vodacom here .-.
<Cantide> just dropped all the time
<Kilos> what was it
<Cantide> no idea
<Cantide> i changed to 8ta
<Cantide> lol
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow after 8ta has been here
<smile> Cantide: kilos left :(
<smile> I will do so now :p
<Cantide> :'(
<Cantide> good night, smile
<smile> thanks :D you too
<smile> bye :)
<Cantide> ^^
<Squirm> lo
<bakuman> ol
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-14
<magespawn> good morning
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> o/
<inetpro> good morning
<superfly> morning magespawn, Squirm, inetpro
<magespawn> me o/ waves to inetpro and superfly
<magespawn> lol
 * magespawn o/ waves to inetpro and superfly
<magespawn> better
<superfly> haha
<Squirm> »» Received a CTCP ACTION from magespawn (to #ubuntu-za)
<Squirm> you did it wrong
<Squirm> what did you beak
<magespawn> mm i see
<magespawn> beak?
<inetpro> lol
<jrgns> morning all
<superfly> hi jrgns
<sflr> morning all
<jrgns> mosrning sflr
<Squirm> I found a job post open
<Squirm> You will be the only onsite IT expert to this agency of marketers and administrators who needs their small network of a Server, 8 PCs and a Mac to be connected and working at optimum level 24/7! 
<Squirm> what would the new 'IT expert' do all day?
<Kerbero> tech support
<Squirm> yeah, but it's 8 machines
<Squirm> imo, it'll be boring
<Kerbero> for their home pc's which they will bring in for you to have a look at
<sflr> Mac is full of problems
<sflr> you can always convince them that they need to upgrade and get some funky hardware you can play with :)
<Squirm> convince them they need a few bonded uncapped, unshaped lines
<Squirm> then I'd be happy :P
<smile> hoi :p
<Cantide> ^^
<smile> Cantide: you are in love, aren't you :p
<Cantide> smile ?
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> what kind of question is that?
<smile> a weird one :p
<Cantide> with whom do you think i am in love? :D
<Cantide> =_=
<Cantide> <Cantide> with whom do you think i am in love? :D
<Cantide> smile ^
<smile> o.O
<smile> lol I don't know xD
<Cantide> meh
<Cantide> smile ?
<smile> lol I don't know xD
<smile> i said
<smile> :p
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> i didn't get the message because my PC crashed... twice -.-
<Cantide> what makes you think i'm in love?! 'o'
<magespawn> evening all
<smile> bye :p
<smile> nothing :p
<smile> ^^
<smile> just guessing
<smile> bye bye
<kbmonkey> hello
<kbmonkey> magespawn, :)
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey 
<magespawn> what up?
<Cantide> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<kbmonkey> tfig, that's what ;D hmm
<kbmonkey> tgif* 
<kbmonkey> do you still have that ibid dev setup magespawn? I finally got that greeter script here :)
<kbmonkey> I don't have ibid or irc server setup on this pc, but can give you the ibid plugin: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/18686471/scripts/greeter.py
<magespawn> no I took it down awhile ago, I will set up again now though
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> how to change the default idle time? i have it open in a editor now.
<kbmonkey> the default can be changed via the ibid plugin commands
<kbmonkey> I cant remember the specific Ibid commands to configure a plugin. sorry :/
<kbmonkey> hang on, maaz will know...
<kbmonkey> it should place the plugin under the 'monitor' category.
<kbmonkey> maaz, help me with monitoring things
<Maaz> kbmonkey: I use the following features for monitoring things: coffee, http, icecast, meeting and ping
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<kbmonkey> greet will show in there when it is loaded
<kbmonkey> greeter*
<magespawn> ahh cool
<magespawn> hello Maaz
<magespawn> Maaz hello
<Maaz> Sup magespawn
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay
<superfly> home at last
<kbmonkey> magespawn, the default timeout is 5 mins. that is okay?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn and kbmonkey!
<magespawn> yeah should be
<kbmonkey> figured we can adjust this after a trial run
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<kbmonkey> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome kbmonkey
<magespawn> how do you exit vi?
<kbmonkey> :q
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> yo magespawn, kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hi sup	:D
<kbmonkey> superfly, welcome
<superfly> kbmonkey: heh. i'm here way more than you :-P
<magespawn> seriously i opened the file in vim on my tablet and now cannot close it
<kbmonkey> excuse that, not sure what happened there
<magespawn> lol
<kbmonkey> use ":q!" to quit discarding changes
<superfly> magespawn: press escape, then type :q
<kbmonkey> or ":wq" to write changes and quit
<magespawn> ahh found it, line of touch commands on the top ty
<kbmonkey> vi on a tablet? now that is hardcore XD
<magespawn> i was learning how to use it through some website so when i saw going through thr play store i downloaded it
<magespawn> thr=the
<superfly> bad kbmonkey... IndentationError: unexpected indent
<magespawn> now i just need to use it enough to get used to it
<magespawn> where superfly?
<kbmonkey> sorry superfly :(
<superfly> kbmonkey: that's why we always use spaces
<kbmonkey> I copied the file off my other pc, I made a change without testing. No Ibid on this system
<kbmonkey> let me fix it..
<magespawn> i thought you were supposed to use idents
 * magespawn goes to reread the python style guide
<superfly> kbmonkey: try joining #linux-studies
<superfly> magespawn: yes, but only use spaces, not tabs
<magespawn> sorry i meant tabs
<magespawn> four spaces if i remember correctly
<superfly> yes
<kbmonkey> ah, this new system had vi set to use tabs. I fixed it. apologies.
<kbmonkey> yes, 4 spaces :)
<magespawn> i cannot remember the reason at the moment, but you should never mix them
<superfly> kbmonkey: also, take a look at PEP8
<magespawn> thats the one i meant too
<kbmonkey> I have PEP8 bookmarked, always
<superfly> magespawn: "IndentationError: unexpected indent" is the reason
<kbmonkey> I have removed the tab, and replaced it with spaces. the updated file is still at https://dl.dropbox.com/u/18686471/scripts/greeter.py
<magespawn> is is on a specific line?
<superfly> kbmonkey: also, investigate using the DB to store the list of known nicks
<superfly> magespawn: line 72
<magespawn> brb
<superfly> let's try this...
<iTwinkle> tonberryE352: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> barns_: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> Tonberry: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> Cantide: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> ubuntulog_: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> simeon_: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> drussell: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> mrs_fly: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> Hodgestar: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> confluency: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> drubin: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> Superhuman: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> SubOracle: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<iTwinkle> sakhi: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<superfly> ouch
<kbmonkey> and line 88
<drussell> rofl
<superfly> kbmonkey: bad kbmonkey
<cocooncrash> Hahaha
<kbmonkey> no please test in a private channel first
<magespawn> lol
<superfly> kbmonkey: I tried, no one complied
<kbmonkey> lol
<magespawn> #magespawn and ##kilos
<kbmonkey> complied?
<kbmonkey> ah, did not see those messages
<superfly> <superfly> kbmonkey: try joining #linux-studies
<superfly> kbmonkey: did what i asked
<superfly> kbmonkey: to comply is to do what somewhat asks you to do
<kbmonkey> it's not supposed to trigger the message on load though.
<magespawn> well theoretically the bot would be here first, and it only tiggered for those inactive nicks
<Cantide> o___o;;;
<kbmonkey> true. but in cases (example netsplit) we need to test for those cases
<kbmonkey> could not finish testing before I last worked on it. with your help magespawn we can fix it :)
<magespawn> could get flooded with greets if the splits happen like before lol
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> right
<magespawn> how do we go about testing this?
<superfly> magespawn: like i did :-P
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> evening guys
<Cantide> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> 8ta fixed again
<Cantide> great :)
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> let's hope it stays fixed :)
<Kilos> yeah im smiling. was worried about monday nights meeting
<Cantide> heh
<nuvolari> hello :)
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<nuvolari> lo magespawn, Cantide, superfly, kbmonkey 
<Kilos> die netiquette ding pla jou ne
<nuvolari> apie, is jy reg vir m^ORE
<nuvolari> ffs :/
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Cantide> heya nuvolari '<
<superfly> hi nuvolari
<nuvolari> *môre
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey are you actually here
<magespawn> wow ppl this channel has been really quite
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<nuvolari> *quiet
<Kilos> lol magespawn because i was offline
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, he left a trail about 30 minutes ago :P
<Kilos> i bet theres lotsa sighs of relief when my net crashes
<magespawn> i really thought so
<Cantide> i save on bandwidth
<Cantide> :p
<magespawn> not really
<nuvolari> it's the *weeeekeeeeend* :D
<Cantide> weekend has been long overdue!
<Cantide> Kilos, conversation is welcome :)
<Kilos> yeah a whole week
<nuvolari> for sure
<Cantide> Kilos, i worked the last two weekends
<Cantide> so more like 3 weeks for me ._.
<Kilos> doing what Cantide ?
<Cantide> the bank never sleeps
<Cantide> okay, except Sunday
<Kilos> worked or studied
<Kilos> ah
<Cantide> worked.... and studied a little
<Kilos> you gotta study lots lad
<Cantide> 6 weeks to go :)
<magespawn> ty nuvolari 
<Cantide> i can't wait
<nuvolari> we never stop learing oom Kilos :-/
<nuvolari> one of the quirks of beeing geek
<Cantide> true that
<Cantide> learning is great though '-'
<nuvolari> this week I hit a flat spot
<Kilos> ya nuvolari but Cantide likes to jol in between and leave things to the last minute
<nuvolari> it didn't feel like I achieved anything at all
<Kilos> aw why nuvolari ?
<Cantide> last minute is best - pressure ensures i get it done while wasting little time :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> dunno oom
<nuvolari> I just get such times
<Cantide> nuvolari, that's how i've felt for the last two days ._.
<Cantide> just in a slump
<Cantide> gotta crawl out of it and carry on
<Kilos> i only slump when my internet crashes or i run outa data
<Cantide> and the best way to do that is to start doing something :)
<nuvolari> Cantide: yeah, and no matter how hard you try, the harder you try the worse the results turns out
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> nuvolari, sometimes, but persistence pays off in the end
<Kilos> magespawn, hows things there by you?
<Kilos> i actually missed you buncha geeks the last 4 days
<magespawn> good and you kilos?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn 
<nuvolari> at least someone missed us
<nuvolari> sjoe, ek gaan eers skoene uitskop
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> will that greeter trigger if we stay logged in but go 'away' and come back?
<Kilos> what greeter
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> has the monkey come to life
<magespawn> kbmonkey finished it
<Cantide> >_>
<Kilos> it only greets new nicks i think
<Cantide> oh
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<Kilos> 8ta fixed
<Cantide> good evening
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<inetpro> mooi
<inetpro> wat was fout?
<nuvolari> howdy inetpro
<Kilos> die fout is by hulle. maar hulle wil nooit luister nie
<nuvolari> hrrr! IRC always starts to lag as soon as I need to type
<inetpro> hi nuvolari
<Kilos> toe kom hulle tk en sy lappy was die selle
<inetpro> what time did they come Kilos?
<Kilos> 11am
<Kilos> 2 mins to
<inetpro> you only connected like 19:46
<Kilos> but he had to write a report and send that in
<Kilos> i didnt see the missed calls on the fone
<bakuman> halooeee
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<inetpro> bakuman: eh
<bakuman> \o/
 * inetpro wishes to turn back the clock
<inetpro> need to go back to the days when the doctors used to jump on horseback to visit the family
<Kilos> 13.32 was the missed call inetpro 
 * bakuman is happy that The Doctor is back
<Kilos> whats wrong inetpro ? who's sick
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm suspecting scarlet fever with all four my kids
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> two of them having terrible fever
<magespawn> are you sure inetpro?
<inetpro> magespawn: not sure but very likely
<Kilos> not german measles
<Kilos> scarlet fever has been dead for donkeys years
<inetpro> Kilos: no signs on the body yet, just the tong having red spots 
<inetpro> on all four kiddies
<Kilos> and fever
<inetpro> and fever
<Kilos> i think its german measle time about now
<inetpro> eish
 * inetpro will have to control the fever and tonight and see the doc tomorrow
<Kilos> and spots behind the ears and inside the cheeks
<inetpro> will have to control the fever tonight
<Kilos> aspirin
<inetpro> penicillin 
<Kilos> no man
<magespawn> panamor 
<Kilos> disprin
<inetpro> ai
<inetpro> magespawn: you a doc?
<Kilos> and rub vicks under the feet and colddrink
<Kilos> not coke etc
<magespawn> no 
<Kilos> drink lots as cold as possible and feed them icecream and/or jelly
<magespawn> but it is like voltaren supositeries
<magespawn> will break almost any fever
<Kilos> panamor and panado same
<magespawn> spelling is out the window
<Kilos> aspirin is the best for fever
<Kilos> disprin not as good
<inetpro> surely one should even be able to let a doctor see the symptoms with our modern technology of these days?
<magespawn> the sups work very quickly
<Kilos> eeew
<Kilos> i dont like that done to me but yes they are good
<magespawn> have two kids so habe experience
<magespawn> and last longer tha 9ral medicine
<Kilos> methinks the doc doesnt even give anything for german measles, you wait it through
<magespawn> typong going now too
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you sick too magespawn ?
<inetpro> Kilos: with scarlet fever you have to notify the authorities or something like that
<magespawn> no fish 2 is though
<magespawn> contagious disease
<Kilos> http://www.freemd.com/german-measles/home-care.htm
<Kilos> yeah its a bad thing inetpro but i havent heard of it for years
<Kilos> google german measles
<Kilos> you ous are germans
<inetpro> Kilos: one of the kids in school was diagnosed with it this afternoon 
<Kilos> oh my then doc first thing inna morn inetpro 
<magespawn> wow not something you hear everyday
<inetpro> but let me not start rumors here
<inetpro> I shall have to verify tomorrow
<magespawn> very short incubation period, caused by a varity of streptoccos
<Kilos> steps die from oxytet antis hey
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> what eish
<inetpro> watse taal praat jy nou?
<Kilos> strepto cocci 
<Kilos> strep and staffs
<Kilos> oxytetracycline\
<Kilos> such as terramycin
<magespawn> but is easily cured
<Kilos> arithromycin etc
<Kilos> erithro
<Kilos> whew i forget spelling
<Kilos> Scarlet fever shows up as a rash of little red bumps, which starts on the chest and belly but might spread all over and feel rough like sandpaper. Usually the rash is darker inside elbows, arm pits, and groin areas. It goes away after 2 to 7 days. Once the rash goes away, the tips of the fingers and toes begin to peel.
<Kilos> inetpro, check
<Kilos> bellies and chests
<superfly> inetpro: webmd is a good site
<superfly> even doctors use it to look up symptoms
<inetpro> Kilos: there are no signs on the body yet, already checked
<inetpro> been reading up on scarlet fever since about 17:00
<Kilos> then we hope its german measles
<inetpro> superfly: site?
<superfly> inetpro: yup
<inetpro> ahh http://www.webmd.com/
<superfly> inetpro: and, in my experience, most doctors don't actually care to listen to your symptoms, they just diagnose you with their preconceived idea of what you have
<inetpro> superfly: yep, it's really sad
<superfly> we've learned to do our own research, and to only go to one particular doc who *does* listen
<inetpro> oh and they have headaches
<inetpro> just looks very very strange to me, if I look at all articles, that we see signs on the tongue first
<Kilos> why not fone the parent of the kid you heard was diagnosed with it this morning
<Kilos> they musta seen a doc
<inetpro> Kilos: yep I did
<Kilos> and?
<inetpro> I haven't exactly seen the kid
<Kilos> what meds did doc prescribe
<inetpro> but apparently the signs are on the body
<Kilos> theres also strepmouth or something
<magespawn> things do not always present the same way
<inetpro> oh well, we'll see tomorrow
<magespawn> caused by the same bacteria
<Kilos> eish not lekker when kids be sick
<magespawn> not at all
<inetpro> now I would just love to know how to keep it from infecting the grown ups in the family
<inetpro> the adults
<inetpro> which includes me mother in law at 81
<Kilos> eat lotsa vit C pills
<Kilos> and raw onion sarmies and red grape juice
<magespawn> remove physical contact
<Kilos> too late
<inetpro> Kilos: exactly
<Kilos> every cough or sneeze spreads them germs
<Kilos> i cant member if germans like raw onion
<magespawn> raw onion sarmies would stop the physical contact
<Kilos> chopped fine on sarmy its not bad and keep bugs away
<inetpro> Kilos: I really don't mind it with tomatoes 
<Kilos> no man magespawn 
<Kilos> with tomato is fine
<magespawn> i liked it with cheese
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> Kilos you never been around me after eating raw onion
<Kilos> even just bread and butter with finely chopped onion is ok
<Kilos> nope magespawn what does it do
<Kilos> doesnt make breathe smell
<magespawn> not good even for me but does clear a room
<Kilos> thats garlic
<Kilos> thats you farting man
<magespawn> onion too
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> from the onion
<Kilos> next day or hours later
<magespawn> minutes sometimes
<magespawn> depends how empty i am
<Kilos> wow tyou a sick kinda pewrson
<Kilos> whew typos
<magespawn> mm was something that came on with age 
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> magespawn, do you get heartburn and or jippo guts easy
<magespawn> no just certain foods produce certain reactions
<Kilos> did it start after a course of antibiotics
<magespawn> no not that i noticed
<Kilos> do you eat yoghurt
<Kilos> with them live goodies in
<magespawn> often
<Kilos> stink poops normally are a sign of an unhappy digestive system
<Kilos> inetpro, good luck with the kids and doc tomorrow
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> good afternoon
<charlvn> evening i mean
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, let us know hey
<inetpro> will do
<Kilos> ty\
<magespawn> hey charlvn
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<charlvn> how's it going with you all
<charlvn> i have been scarce :)
<Kilos> we all ok. except inetpro s kids
<charlvn> shame, what's up?
<Kilos> me too charlvn 8ta tower crashed
<inetpro> hi charlvn
<charlvn> Kilos: ah no, sorry to hear
<Kilos> he thinks maybe scarlet fever
 * inetpro kids are showing signs of scarlet fever
<charlvn> looking it up
<Kilos> was off for 4 days but fixed now again
<inetpro> will have to confirm tomorrow
<charlvn> ah, a bacterial infection?
<charlvn> that's terrible, sorry to hear!
<charlvn> i had one of those too, was on an antibiotics drip for a week
<charlvn> and then on pills for two more weeks
<Kilos> charlvn, i found a way to be happy with 12.04
<charlvn> so you have my sympathy :(
<charlvn> Kilos: ah, how so? which desktop are you using now?
<Kilos> mate
<charlvn> desktop environment i mena
<charlvn> *mean
<Kilos> very lekker
<charlvn> ah, this one? http://mate-desktop.org/
<Kilos> ya much faster  than unity
<charlvn> ah, very interesting
<charlvn> haven't tried it yet, i should give it a go
<charlvn> i like minimalist desktop environments
<Kilos> and same as maverick
<Kilos> fork of gnome2
<charlvn> ah, i see now
<charlvn> yeah was just reading the about page
<Kilos> they even have a channel on irc
<charlvn> well good, interesting
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<charlvn> night Kilos 
<magespawn> superfly how did you find those indent errors so quickly?
<superfly> magespawn: I have my own ibid instance, and when I tried to load the plugin, there was an exception in the log file
<magespawn> ahh
<superfly> it told me there was a problem loading the plugin
<magespawn> it could not use it correctly because of the indent errors?
<superfly> indeed not
<magespawn> wow did not realise it would stop something in its tracks
<magespawn> night all inetpro good luck
<inetpro> night magespawn, thanks
<charlvn> nn
<charlvn> inetpro: best of luck with the infection!
<charlvn> doesn't sound like anything too serious that some antibiotics can't fix
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-15
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you awake at this time?
<Kilos> thought so
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> inetpro, morning, how are the kids?
<magespawn> morning Kilos
<Kilos> morning magespawn 
<magespawn> the greeter program is working on iTwinkle in #linux-studies
<Kilos> magespawn, i think i dreamed it. did you or kbmonkey give a link for the greeter script
<magespawn> kbmonkey did.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i came on too late to get it
<magespawn> hold on
<Kilos> did he link or mail it to you
<Kilos> have you put it in GC yet
<magespawn> he put the link in the channel
<magespawn> i took gc down so i will reinstall today maybe
<Kilos> wow thats cute
<magespawn> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/18686471/scripts/greeter.py
<Kilos> ty sir
<magespawn> np
<Kilos> if i miss him tell him to give it to the ibid guys
<Kilos> im sure the weed will like it
<Kilos> tell / ask
<magespawn> superfly has it on iTwinkle
<Kilos> i mean for them to add it to ibid
<magespawn> will mention it
<magespawn> gotta run for work bbl
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> so whats up Kilos?
<Kilos> im trying to remember what all i had installed. did a clean install just before 8ta crashed
<Kilos> now qp doesnt wanna auth me
<Kilos> and i didnt save how to set up everything
<magespawn> i think that might be because of the change of os version
<magespawn> changes the computer id
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> 12.04 really runs well with mate installed
<Kilos> very fast
<magespawn> cool
<magespawn> what are the machine specs?
<Kilos> ig ram
<Kilos> 2.8g cpu
<Kilos> 1g ram
<magespawn> have that old laptop, but it is much lighter than that
<Kilos> cant use more ram, i dont think you get 1g ddr cards
<Kilos> i have mate on my old pc too
<Kilos> 1.7g cpu and 640m ram
<magespawn> the lappy only has 512kb
<magespawn> sorry
<magespawn> mb
<Kilos> will work
<Kilos> mB
<magespawn> running vanilla 9.04 at the moment
<Kilos> youre pcs in the shop, do they run windows?
<Kilos> peeps wont understand linux will they
<magespawn> they run ubuntu and kde with xfce as the desktop
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<superfly> it's actually mildly irritating
<Kilos> what superfly ?
<nuvolari> eek, I have to hit the road
<Kilos> run nuvolari 
<nuvolari> going to be late for the DLUG get-together
<nuvolari> I'll slip oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> it's raining
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> we need to do the same...
<magespawn> whats up superfly? you not finishing your sentances
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> the greeter is irritating, it needs per channel config and to store its configuration in thed database
<superfly> and we need to get going as well, a long day ahead of us
<magespawn> i am sure the problem with the greeter can be sorted
<magespawn> as for long day, cannot help much there except to say 'sterkte'
<magespawn> Kilos how did you set up auth on QP?
<Kilos> i have just purged her and starting again
<magespawn> superfly another idea for the greeter is to have it respond to users /away and /back commands
<magespawn> for those who use quasselcore 
<magespawn> well that is one way to do it Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> looks like the amount of users for the channel have gone down again
<Kilos> yeah 
<magespawn> you watching the rugby?
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> just got the live scores set up on the the other pc
<magespawn> i really would like them to stream this over the net
<Kilos> there are sites that do it
<Kilos> tara did it till she got a decoder
<magespawn> you usually have to pay
<Kilos> http://www.wiziwig.tv/competition.php?part=sports&discipline=rugby
<Kilos> http://www.supersport.com/rugby
<Kilos> hope one is free
<magespawn> will check it out ty
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> cool the first one has a free live link
<Kilos> great
<magespawn> the sound runs without a problem but the video has to buffer
<magespawn> internet not fast enough
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> not bad have it buffered now
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> our kickers are sick today
<Kilos> both steyns
<magespawn> also took my streaming radio offf
<magespawn> off
<magespawn> seems like it
<magespawn> but at least they seem to miss as well
<Kilos> 4 or 5 missed already
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> magespawn: I think one of the big needs of the greeter is per-channel configuration and nick memory
<magespawn> what do you mean by nick memory?
<superfly> magespawn: the greeter remembers nicks so that it doesn't greet them again
<magespawn> mm might be good to have expiry on that
<kbmonkey> hello all, from dbn software freedon day meeting :D
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<Kilos> hiya kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> righto
<nuvolari> welcome from Durban :D
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<nuvolari> Welcome to Softwarefreedomday as well
<kbmonkey> apologies for not being able to connect again last night
<magespawn> no worries these things happen
<nuvolari> ugh, freakin vodacom is down on data
<nuvolari> I can't do anything
<magespawn> <superfly> magespawn: I think one of the big needs of the greeter is per-channel configuration and nick memory
<magespawn> some ideas from the fly
<superfly> it also needs to use the db, and not rely on memory which gets wiped every time the plugin is loaded and every time the bot goes down
<magespawn> where is the sfd taking place?
<nuvolari> Gloria Jean's, Davenport
<nuvolari> magespawn: are you going to join us? :p
<magespawn> no up in hluhluwe unfortunately
<nuvolari> ag no c'mon magespawn :P we're here untill 14:00
<magespawn> 3 hour drive each way? if i leave now i will only get there at 14:00
<nuvolari> hrr
<nuvolari> fine, be like that
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> we won't judge
<magespawn> why not bring it all up here?
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> we can do that on a long-term-planned stage, sounds good?
<magespawn> think that would limit the number of people who would come
<magespawn> i would like it 
<magespawn> is there a channel for sfd?
<Kilos> empangeni magespawn 
<Kilos> no good in hulehule
<magespawn> thats a compromise
<magespawn> why not?
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hluhluwe too tiny man
<kbmonkey> there is a channel at #sfd :D
<magespawn> not many ppl there though
<kbmonkey> is it also raining that side magespawn?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, when i get control of my bot i will ask you how to get your plugin going
<Kilos> stupid thing tells me im not her boss
<Kilos> will purge the cow again now now
<magespawn> pouring kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> icow? lol Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> our internet is very very slow here. everyone is struggling. magic times!
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro whats news
<inetpro> Kilos: just got prescription from the doc
<Kilos> what is it
<inetpro> based on the symptoms gave stuff for scarlet fever
<inetpro> she didn't even see the kids
<Kilos> isnt he even sure?
<Kilos> she eish
<Kilos> wonderful doc you got
<inetpro> eh
<inetpro> well the small one was there on Wednesday
<Kilos> what antibiotics inetpro ?
<Kilos> write it down
<inetpro> and based on the fact that the other kid in school was diagnosed yesterday
<inetpro> Kilos: write down what?
<Kilos> whats in the meds
<inetpro> ahh
<Kilos> strengths etc and what types
<inetpro> amoxicillin tryhydrate
<inetpro> amoxicillin trihydrate
<Kilos> penicillin yeah
<inetpro> sounds like you know the stuff?
<Kilos> had to learn a lot about meds  for stock farming
<Kilos> and breeding dogs
<inetpro> sjoe
<inetpro> at least it seems that the fever has broken for now
<Kilos> when you can get a bottle of pure aspirin pills
<Kilos> very good for fighting fever and safe for kids
<inetpro> the girl was on 40°C last night
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> funny they all got it together
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> well, three of them
<inetpro> my oldest daughter not really
<Kilos> eat lotsa onion in everything
<Kilos> the rest of you
<inetpro> just signs on the tong 
<Kilos> weird that
<inetpro> but not lots
<Kilos> the bugs are mutating
<inetpro> well I guess even a healthy person can be a carrier
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> well as long as fever is broken thats a good sign
<inetpro> well I just hope it stays away
<inetpro> son was ok yesterday afternoon but then got it later again
<Kilos> they must complete the course of meds hey
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> on time as well 
<Kilos> gotta keep the drugs level up in the blood
<Squirm> hi
<Kilos> thats how bugs mutate, peeps stop meds as soon as they feel better so bug only half dead and builds resistance to the drug
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> oh ya Squirm !
<Kilos> what was your sound prob
<Kilos> ac97
<Kilos> in bios
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> don't know how I fixed the first part of it
<Squirm> the 2nd problem I had was a permissions issue
<Squirm> sound worked as root but not as a user. once I fixed that all was good
<Kilos> permissions to get sound going?
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> /dev/snd
<Kilos> did you chown that file
<Squirm> tried adding myself to the audio group which owned the file, never worked
<Squirm> so just made it world readable
<Kilos> i dont understand that
<Squirm> now I just need to find out how to make it that more than one application can access the sound as well
<Kilos> chown the snd file
<Squirm> I set the permissions on /dev/snd/* to 666, the last 6 is so that everyone can read/write to it
<Squirm> chmod
<Squirm> chown changes ownership
<Squirm> chmod changes permissions
<kbmonkey> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> oh dont you wanna own the whole thing
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> Kilos: if I create a new user sometime(which I probably won't though), then said user won't have sound
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> my xchat doesnt bloep anymore it goes pong
<Squirm> I turn xchat sound off
<Squirm> find it annoying. if I get hilighted the icon flashes
<Kilos> then i miss when someone talks to me if im on pidgin or so
<Kilos> dont see everything happening on the screen
<Kilos> and look what im typing so easy to miss
<Squirm> ok
<Squirm> needs to stop raining now
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> hasnt started here yet
<Squirm> rained yesterday, stopped at about 3/4pm. started again this morning
<Squirm> terrible weather in Durban too
<Kilos> hi acherv Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'
<Kilos> wish we had some of that water 
<Squirm> guys were meant to play water polo in Scottburgh and that was rained out
<Cantide> watching Arg vs Aus now >_<
<acherv> Kilos: hi
<acherv> Kilos: i didnt go out
<Kilos> out where acherv 
<acherv> Kilos: no matter................. mistake
<acherv> Kilos: how are u?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Squirm> actually
 * Squirm turns heater on
<Squirm> hello acherv, Cantide 
<Cantide> hey Squirm '-'
<Kilos> ya very cold here as well;
<acherv> hi Squirm
<Kilos> evil wind
<acherv> I am asking if that winter don't want to kill us 
<Kilos> yeah been a cold one
<acherv>  u are in winter or in spring?
<Kilos> supposed to be spring but a cold front hit us
<Kilos> but no rain here
<Squirm> woop
<Squirm> I
<Squirm> get to
<Squirm> bath in brown water
<Squirm> fantastic
<Squirm> owe, playing my music too loud for my head
<Squirm> s/owe/ow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> magespawn, you gotta go auth password
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<Kilos> you well?
<not_found> uncle Kilos , hello... 
<not_found> just got to the big city, working here for the next two weeks... get to the hotel and my booking is only from tomorrow and they are full >:(
<Kilos> ai
<not_found> in another one now...
<not_found> at least here are lots :p
<Kilos> no b+b's there
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> which city?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> arab land
<Cantide> >.<
<not_found> Oh Abu Dhabi
<Cantide> aha
<not_found> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :p
<Cantide> what are you up to in Abu Dhabi?
<Cantide> 'o'
<not_found> Oh, just work... got to help out a new plant being built... doing a "Factory Acceptance Test" ... or helping out in any case...
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> sounds like fun
<Cantide> how is Abu Dhabi? Hot and dry i'd imagine :p
<Kilos> ya they drink camel milk there and live on dates
<Kilos> dates you eat not you go out on
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i've had neither for a long time
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> me too
<Cantide> was supposed to have some in Korea...
<Cantide> not sure what's happening there now -.-
<not_found> :p
<Kilos> hows the family not_found ?
<not_found> fine thanks uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> meeting monday hey
<Kilos> nothing new to discuss i think but to stay inna good books well go on
<Kilos> inetpro, als reg vir maandag aand
<Kilos> ?
<not_found> :) I should be there if the net connection here holds out and I remember :p
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Kilos thanks for the update on the ibid auth
<Kilos> np magespawn 
<Kilos> i struggled till i did that first then it all worked
<Kilos> now i have made a note of it
<inetpro> Kilos: ai, ek was so afwesig hierdie maand en selfs langer, kan nie sommer net so weer inspring nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> die agenda is nog daar soos dit was
<inetpro> anyone here attending SFDZA at Wits today?
<Kilos> niks anders om te doen nie ek dink
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<inetpro> sal moet kyk hoe dinge loop, kan nie nou al belowe nie
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> voel die kinders al beter?
<inetpro> Kilos: net nog my seun is so bietjie af en  lusteloos
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> die ander is almal weer vol lewe en goed ge-eet
<Kilos> mooi hy het later begin ne
<Kilos> more is hy reg
<Kilos> net nie skiep op die meds nie
<inetpro> nee, hy't Donderdag begin terwyl die middelste ene Vrydag begin het
<Kilos> oh so syne het verder gevorder voor hy meds gekry het
<inetpro> ja kan wees
<inetpro> maar nog steeds geen uitslag nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sy gestel is sterker miskien
<inetpro> sal maar net dophou 
<inetpro> en hoop dat hy gou weer beter voel
<Kilos> hy sal more
<Kilos> magespawn, ?
<nuvolari> hrr, anyone tried to downlead ubuntu recently?
<nuvolari> I seem to have the same issues on all mirrors
<nuvolari> it downloads a couple of mb's then it refuse to go on
<nuvolari> eg. 729067520 (695M), 717598340 (684M) remaining
<nuvolari> no matter how many times I break the connection and try to continue
<nuvolari> (using wget)
<Squirm> try a different mirror?
<nuvolari> the same issue
<nuvolari> and with different versions
<nuvolari> 11.10/12.04.1
<nuvolari> and http/ftp
<Squirm> 696M Apr 19 03:57 ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Squirm> ok, I did download that while back
<nuvolari> hmm, downloaded over 30mb on a different network, copied  that file over, and now the download resumes...
<nuvolari> awkward
<nuvolari> I hope it completes
<Squirm> seems like your network was somehow timing out
<inetpro> nuvolari: I would try it with the --no-cache option
<inetpro> could be a upstream transparent proxy caching issue 
<magespawn> hi Kilos got disconnected
<Kilos> hi smile Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> m
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<smile> :p
<smile> hi Kilos :p
 * smile listens to Whitesnake - All I Want All I Need
<Kilos> hi superfly is it a big job to put that plugin in an ibid
<smile> brb
<superfly> Kilos: no, it's very easy
<Kilos> ah can you help me sometime with it please
<Kilos> during the week maybe
<Kilos> or have you a link i can follow to do it
<superfly> Kilos: you just drop the file into the plugins directory
<Kilos> can i change the greeting just by removing that greeting and adding mine?
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> ty 
<smile4> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile4 
<smile4> see ya
<superfly> OK, I seriously need to go to bed before I fall asleep on the keyboard
<superfly> night all
<Kilos> night superfly sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<cesar> whos there?
#ubuntu-za 2012-09-16
 * Kilos waves 
<Kilos> toods chanserv
<Kilos> superfly, must that script drop into ibid.plugins.txt or ibid.plugins.html
<Kilos> morning
<superfly> Morning Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: you need to find a directory called ibid, and then another directory inside it called plugins, and then you drop it in there as greeter.py
<superfly> if it's not a .py file, ibid will not pick it up.
<superfly> Then you need to run ibid, and tell it, "load greeter"
 * Kilos looks
<superfly> Kilos: where is your ibid.ini?
<Kilos> in home superfly 
<Kilos> with ibid.db
<superfly> right, then make a directory called "ibid" in there.
<Kilos> done
<Kilos> and one called ibid.plugin in that one?
<superfly> No, one called "plugins"
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> and drop the script into it?
<superfly> And then put your greeter.py in there
<Kilos> ok so lemme just make sure
<Kilos> in the folder ibid i put the one called plugins, and drop the script into plugins
<superfly> Yes
<Kilos> what about the files ibid.ini and ibid.db
<superfly> What about them?
<Kilos> must they stay as is or also go into ibid folder?
<superfly> I don't recall talking about them, only you mentioned them.
<Kilos> lol. i just wondered if they should also go in the ibid folder
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> apartheid is dead you know
<superfly> bwahahaha
<Kilos> hi amanica
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed , i see debdelta is in the repos. must it be configured or just installed and everything is auto from there
<tumbleweed> Kilos: it's been in the repositories for a long time, but nobody is providing a debdelta server, that I know of
<Kilos> aw. 
<Kilos> we need to speak to Symmetria 
<Kilos> Symmetria, ping
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> dag
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> ChanServ, wb
<Cantide> :D
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<sakhi> afternoon 
<magespawn> how everyone's sunday?
<Cantide> hi magespawn :)
<Kilos> cool
<Cantide> awesome so far :) :) :)
<Cantide> and yours?
<Kilos> max 16°c today
<sakhi> max 32 in cpt
<Kilos> aw swop sakhi 
<sakhi>  *2 
<magespawn> was raining a bit here, had break so took the family down to the river, so pretty awesome too
<sakhi> I think its going to rain tomorrow though.
<magespawn> let me check the weather here brb
<Kilos> hehe
<Kerbero> 33 in stellenbosch
<Kerbero> lekker temperatuur
<Kilos> lovely
<Kerbero> http://weather.sun.ac.za/?p=webcam
<magespawn> http://www.iweathar.co.za/display.php?s_id=79
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> nice and cool in Durbs for a change :p
<Cantide> i even got covered head to toe in mud :)
<Kilos> haha
<Cantide> hill2hill
<magespawn> good for the skin
<Cantide> was fun :)
<Cantide> yeah, haha
<magespawn> typical geeks, can't just talk about the weather, have to put up links.
<Kilos> rofl
<superfly> feels in the 30s here in the deep south too
<smile> :)
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> Squirm, you here?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> what does one use to start kubuntu from the terminal
<Kilos> sudo gdm start on gnome
<Kilos> old gnome
<Kilos> ians kubuntu 11.10 wont get past entering password
<Trixar_za> You hear what GNOME is planning?
<Trixar_za> To create their own OS named GNOME OS
<Trixar_za> To fix issues they have with their API
<Trixar_za> Somehow their logic is questionable...
<superfly> hehehe
<superfly> gnome needs to rewrite gtk in C++ and then rewrite all their apparently in C++ to match in order to fix issues in their API - C was never meant to have objects
<nuvolari> I loved gnome... but I don't know what on earth they are doing at the moment. Keeping distance for a while :P
<Cantide> i like the gnome stack
<Cantide> that's about it
<Kilos> sighs
<Kilos> greeter works kiff superfly ty
<Kilos> naand nuvolari 
<superfly> if you ever have to look at the code required to do GTK apps, you'll want to run and hide. it is hideously awfully painfully disgusting. it offends the developer in me.
<superfly> by contrast, working with Qt's flavour of C++ is like living the dream
<Squirm> Kilos: I am now
<Kilos> lol i just wanted to check if there was anything else to add in to sudo passwd
<Squirm> 'spose you figured it out?
<Kilos> nope the password didnt change
<Kilos> its kubuntu by ian
<Kilos> wouldnt get past password
<Squirm> sudo passwd would change root's password, sudo passwd <username> would change username's password and passwd would change your user's password
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Squirm> if you're unsure
<Squirm> sudo passwd <username>
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Banlam 
<Banlam> heya Kilos
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos  :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed vanaand oom?
<Kilos> ja dankie en daar
<Squirm> bed time for me
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom :>
<Kilos> sleep tight Squirm 
<nuvolari> night Squirm 
<Squirm> I should consider twice when I go out on a Sunday evening
<Kilos> still wanna try ibid on jabber
<superfly> Kilos: a login screen is a login screen. if he can log into gnome he should be able to log into kde
<Kilos> he has kubuntu
<Kilos> but it keeps wanting password and wont go past that
<Kilos> starts the gui then stops i think he said
<superfly> Kilos: kubuntu or Ubuntu with the kubuntu-desktop package installed?
<Kilos> kubuntu 11.10 from a cd
<superfly> Kilos: I need more info than that
<Kilos> he hasnt updated yet no connection
<Kilos> he is running it alongside xp
<superfly> what do you mean "stops"
<Kilos> im trying to find out now
<Kilos> i also asked him if it goes back to prompt but he never answered
<superfly> Kilos: how long is a piece of string?
<Kilos>  Iany: it starts to load, going into the loading page before the desktop, then gets half way, I see that by the icons that appear and kicks back to user name password page
<superfly> Kilos: he can try dropping down to the command line and reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package
<Kilos> it says package not found
<superfly> it does, kubuntu doesn't exist without it
<superfly> spell it right
<Kilos> or latest one installed i think
<Kilos> he is trying again
<Kilos> we tried lots of things
<superfly> and "reinstall" not install
<Kilos> he hasnt installed aptitude  so it apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --reinstall hey
<superfly> uh, maybe. I'm not at my over right now
<superfly> PC not over
<superfly> stupid autocorrect
<Kilos> it is already the newest version
<Kilos> im sure it is reinstall after package
<Kilos> --reinstall
<Kilos>  not possible, it cannot be downloaded
<superfly> it comes on the cd
<Kilos> and then how we do it
<Kilos> is there a gdebi goody in kubuntu
<superfly> and you can reinstall it, I just did it the other day when I had those problems, remember?
<Kilos> the reinstall command wants to go online superfly 
<Kilos> not net at home there
<superfly> put the cd in 
<Kilos> yes
<superfly> make sure you have the CD in your sources.list file (it's usually the firs line)
<Kilos> how will he see that if he cant boot
<superfly> he *can* boot, he just can't log into kde. there's an option on the login screen to log in on the console
<Kilos> ah ok ill tell him
<superfly> this is not windows!
<Kilos> its his work server he is trying to add kubuntu to to check if he can get the dvr cards working
<magespawn> evening all
<Kilos> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> go see QP
<superfly> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey superfly, Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos your channel is in my core, so i never leave with out disconnecting
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> you mean you dont disconnect
<Kilos> just go away
<Kilos> grayed out
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> well sometime go there as koos or something
<Kilos> any: log in screen is the page where you put username password correct?
<Kilos> (21:05:45) Miley: ya
<Kilos> if yes there is an arrow pointing down
<Kilos> default
<Kilos> kde plasma work place
<Kilos> fail safe previous
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> can't find my 11CD I put it somewhere today
<Kilos> never mind superfly sorry for the hassles
<superfly> Kilos: there is more than one menu... there's another one that says to do a console login
<Kilos> maybe they hidden superfly 
<Kilos> need to do the 10 second bit
<Kilos> superfly, Iany: yes and I'm in the console prompt
<Kilos>  Iany: right I've logged in
<magespawn> back
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<superfly> Kilos: he needs to edit his /etc/apt/sources.list file (he can use nano) and make sure it contains a line at the top for the CD
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kilos> is that right
<Kilos> he remembers min. he only got 20% of his lungs left so brain runs on min oxygen
<Kilos> he says the top line is for cdrom superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: eish, does he have one of those asthma pumps? I think you can get them over the counter
<superfly> Kilos: he can put a # in front of the http lines, and then apt-get update with the CD in and it'll index the CD
<Kilos> he is on meds now but the doc says it will take 2 years to heal
<superfly> eish, OK
<Kilos> some bird virus that destroyed his lungs
<Kilos> been there for years
<Kilos> but he left it till he could hardly breathe before going to doc
<Kilos> breathes in little puffs
<Kilos> ok he is doing that
<Kilos> Iany: there are hundreds of these http lines, on how many must I do it?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and can I do it from 12.04 CD? using 11.10 installation
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> 11.10 cd is at work
<Kilos> i give up
<magespawn> hectic stuff
<magespawn> bit hard to conjure the right cd up
<Kilos> ya he sukkels to remember what to put where
<Kilos> its the work server so he thought he would take it home and try the dvr cards while he has time
<Kilos> days too hectic
<magespawn> i forget things all the time and i think i healthy
<magespawn> so it is understandable
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> now his shift key dont work
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> write things down make a list and still get distracted
<Kilos> yeah he loses where he wrote things down to do
<Kilos> how you make a hash without the shift keys working
<Kilos> that pc be sick methinks
<magespawn> i am off to bed night all good luck Kilos
<Kilos> ty magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> changed keyboard
<Kilos> hes falling asleep too. he says ty superfly . will do it at work if he gets time
<Kilos> . sleep tight all
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-09
<cocooncrash> inetpro: Thanks :)
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> guten morgen Kilos
<barrydk> Good morning all
<superfly> hi barrydk
<Kilos> hi barrydk bduk1 
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Squirm> !
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> Maaz: even larger
<Maaz> Squirm: Excuse me?
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> heya Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> I'm tired :/
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> whew so early
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy inetpro 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi kbmonkey 
<Vince-0> I mean Kilos 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi charl
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday all well?
<maiatoday> yup thanks Kilos, you?
<Kilos> me be fine ty maiatoday 
<barrydk> lekke slaap almal 
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy the evening
<inetpro> hmm...
<theblazehen> hi
<theblazehen> hmm?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi kilos
<Kilos> what you breaking inetpro ?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> sjoe!
<ThatGraemeGuy> busy monday eh? :)
<Kilos> hehe very quite ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> good evening uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> about hometime ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah just about
<ThatGraemeGuy> 8 more (work) days, woop woop!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> you not gonna loaf otherside
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<Kilos> will be even more with sorting other peeps out
<Kilos> are you having a break first?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, starting on friday
<Kilos> i hope its everything you can wish for
<ThatGraemeGuy> i was off for 6 weeks when baby was born in Dec, not needing a break just yet :)
<Kilos> walk softly and carry a big stick
<Kilos> aw you got a tiny one
<Kilos> thats lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> i won't be able to enter mybb competitions anymore :-(
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> looking forward to it nonetheless :D
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyhoo
<ThatGraemeGuy> time to duck
<ThatGraemeGuy> night night!
<Kilos> go well
<Kilos> havva good night
<Kilos> Maaz, seen magespawn 
<Maaz> Kilos: magespawn was last seen 19 hours, 17 minutes and 56 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-09-08 23:10:08 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2013-09-09 00:19:33 SAST
<magespawn> Kilos YOU SUMMONED ME?
<Kilos> hehe no man just wondered where you are
<Kilos> no game drives inna dark
<magespawn> That was my genie in the bottle voice
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> no game drives, new job today
<Kilos> all good?
<Kilos> today already?
<magespawn> Yup part time when I am driving till the end of the month, then full time next month
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> g night all
<magespawn> Kilos I still have maybe 5 or 6 drives till the end of the month, so the shop is officially clossed
<Kilos> ah ok
<magespawn> lots of work to be done, and it looks like they have an asterisk phone server
<Kilos> but its a working system at the moment hey?
<Kilos> or you walking into a crashed place?
<magespawn> the systems work but they are not very fault tolerant
<magespawn> http://www.asterisk.org/
<magespawn> that and the new gm wants everything to be run in house in case there are any problems
<Kilos> so will that mean setting up a server for it all
<Kilos> locally that is
<magespawn> yes they have email through a custom domain with google so that I do not have to worry about.
<Kilos> well you know how to setup a linux server then its just tying all the win pcs to it
<magespawn> but everything else yes, and they seem to want anything to do with a pc to be my job, including things like the facebook page
<Kilos> and the wireless
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> and they want the lodge to go to at least 4 star so everything has to be neat 
<Kilos> fb seems to be what everyone looks at
<Kilos> except me
<magespawn> the wiring is an absolute mess at the moment
<magespawn> good for communications with guests and other interested people
<Kilos> yeah and like advertising
<Kilos> wiring?
<Kilos> methunk it was al wireless
<Kilos> glue guns work well to hide wiring
<magespawn> wiring is still one of the best ways of getting a netwrok spread around between buildings
<Kilos> oh is it a lot of buildings all over? no like a hotel
<magespawn> it is a lodge with a few buldings spread out
<magespawn> the guest internet has to be wifi and seperated from the hotel network which will have wired and wireless
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> but it looks like they are willing to tear almost everything down and start again
<Kilos> thats good for you though
<Kilos> then its all done your way
<Kilos> you wont have a prob like that one at the hotel
<magespawn> yes very, means i do not have to tear my hair out when dealing with somebody elses cables
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> tomorrow i want to see where they stand on the issue of training
<Kilos> training?
<magespawn> as in paying for LPIC exams
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> just use debian stuff there, redhat no lekker
<Kilos> uses that xdm thing like xfce
<Kilos> and too much unneccessary hassles to get permissions for stuffs
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hi charly
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi stegreen 
<Kilos> wb
<magespawn> hi charl
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> have you guys taken a look at off-the-record messaging via jabber http://public.tfh-berlin.de/~s30935/
<Kilos> otr in pidgin rocks
<Kilos> can work on xchat too but more work to setup
<charl> apparently centerim supports or did support it
<charl> but it seems like they removed it
<charl> or otherwise i can't find the relevant documentation
<charl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/centerim/4.22.5-1ubuntu1
<charl> centerim (4.22.3-1) unstable; urgency=high Added OTR (Off-the-Record Messaging) support.
<charl> centerim (4.22.5-1) unstable; urgency=low
<charl> Removed the debian/patches/CVE-2008-1467.dpatch patch because the new upstream version fixed it directly.
<charl> gah sorry, wrong paste
<charl> Removed the OTR (Off-the-Record Messaging) support because it resulted some buggy.
<Kilos> whats centerim?
<Kilos> an im goodie
<charl> a headless instant messaging client
<Kilos> you dont like pidgin?
<Kilos> with a head
<charl> no i actually hate pidgin
<Kilos> how can anything think without a head
<charl> one of the worst IM clients i ever used
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> first with otr
<charl> it's not supposed to think, it's supposed to let me do the thinking :)
<charl> or the predecessor to pidgin, what was it called, gaim
<charl> i think that would be psy
<charl> the first to have otr
<Kilos> never heard of it
<charl> it's a really old jabber client
<charl> not very popular these days
<charl> it was one of the first i used
<Kilos> pidgin works everywhere
<charl> i haven't used pidgin recently but i used to hate it
<charl> but i'm looking for a headless client
<Kilos> maybe you grew up some now
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> lol
<Kilos> whats headless? no gui
<charl> yes
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headless_software
<Kilos> hi jhb_hacker 
<jhb_hacker> hi Kilos
<charl> actually i want to start a new project but i need some people to work with me on it
<charl> hi jhb_hacker 
<jhb_hacker> hi charl
<Kilos> start with pidgin and ill help you
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> not going backwards ... :(
<Kilos> headless is backwards
<charl> i have the head, the software is the tail :P
<Kilos> thats why we have minimising and many workspaces
<charl> headless is why we have good terminal emulators and screen / xmux whatever
<charl> tmux
<Kilos> even the pro uses pidgin
<Kilos> you one of those that uses copper coins because gold is too shiny?
<Kilos> joking
<Kilos> inetpro, help
<Kilos> whats coming hmm... or ai!
<Kilos> or uh..
<Kilos> magespawn, that asterisk thing can work on ubuntu as well
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AsteriskOnUbuntu
<Kilos> can you setup a buntu server with asterisk installed in it?
<Kilos> oh magespawn asterisk is in the repos
<charl> hi back
<charl> lol Kilos :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i love pidgin
<Kilos> so there
<charl> you don't have to defend it :P
<charl> but anyway i am thinking of a new architecture altogether
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> but i first will need to make a few diagrams
<charl> but basically i want a fully end-to-end encrypted system
<charl> but having everything still going through a central server
<Kilos> i saw some stuffs for security purposes today
<charl> the central server should have as close as possible a zero-knowlege system
<Kilos> tripwire and aide
<charl> that's intrusion detection
<charl> i'm not too keen on those systems
<Kilos> oh ya
<charl> they are often easily circumvented
<Kilos> can peeps still get in even if you have no open ports?
<charl> xmpp is great but it's overcomplex and the stanzas use too much bandwidth
<charl> and it's not really secure
<charl> the idea is that you don't need stun
<Kilos> you mean for your whole system or just the im thing
<charl> the instant messaging system
<charl> it should be mobile friendly as well as desktop
<Kilos> otr in pidgin encrypts 2 pcs to each other and works everytime
<Kilos> thats they idea of otr isnt it
<charl> yes but it's still running over xmpp and isn't universally implemented in all clients
<charl> it's something that's layered on top
<Kilos> it worked here on aim and msn and one other thing too
<Kilos> havent tried it with mxit
<charl> yes because it's layered on top but most people don't even know it exists
<magespawn> yes Kilos, the software is open source, a bit strange as some of it is not
<Kilos> charl, what about dcc chat
<Kilos> will that work or your decapitated thing
<Kilos> thats pc to pc
<charl> no that's not what i'm thinking about at all
<inetpro> charl: sounds like you're in for some fun
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<charl> inetpro: yes exactly
<charl> and hi :)
<inetpro> something that will use a minimum bandwidth as possible would be a good start
<charl> only because it should also be used on mobile devices
 * inetpro hates bloatware
<charl> what i'm going for is close as possible to this ideal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-knowledge_proof
<inetpro> charl: what do you use for diagrams?
 * Kilos sobs pidgin aint bloatware
<inetpro> Kilos: it can be better
<Kilos> its uses less that irc
<inetpro> or rather it can be improved by a lot
<charl> inetpro: last time i used this: https://www.draw.io/
<charl> but i'm sure there are better ones
<inetpro> charl: cool
<charl> but anyway once i have the idea together i will need some people to help me implement it
<inetpro> so how about drawing the concept for us
<charl> it will be a very fun thing to do during the upcoming winter
<charl> and i think it's what the world needs right now
<charl> yes i will start documenting it over the next few days
<Kilos> ok we will follow the progress
<charl> i took some inspiration from this: https://heml.is/
<Kilos> i will help with what i can as long as its gui friendly
<charl> but now it looks like they are only aiming for mobile devices
<charl> and they are not taking an open source approach
<charl> they are saying "we'll release something when we're ready"
<charl> instead of saying "let's first set out documented standards and then implement on top of it"
<charl> in addition to using xmpp and pgp instead of gnupg (or maybe they mean "openpgp" which i guess is ok)
<inetpro> sounds like he's been thinking long and hard already
 * inetpro likes the ideas so far
<charl> inetpro: this idea has been plaguing me for a week :P
<charl> or longer perhaps
<charl> i already have a lot of ideas, just need to place it on paper
<charl> i am very bad at explaining, some diagrams and examples help
<Kilos> i go sleep. night all lekker slaap
<theblazehen> hey, whats happening?
<theblazehen> charl: ping, inetpro ping
<inetpro> theblazehen: good evening
<theblazehen> inetpro: evening, what was happening?
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi charl, what's happening up there?
<inetpro> theblazehen: charl wants to build a new messaging solution
<theblazehen> inetpro: ooh nice
<theblazehen> tl;dr ?
<inetpro> could be fun, if done right
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah
<inetpro> not sure whether it will be easy though
<theblazehen> It won't I bet
<inetpro> many working solutions are out there already
<theblazehen> inetpro: yeah
<inetpro> charl: I'm not sure exactly what you mean with headless though
<inetpro> headless solutions are mostly on the server side
<charl> hi psychicist 
<charl> headless is non-gui software in this sense
<charl> but it's a vague term i'm sorry
<charl> but something that can run inside a terminal emulator
<charl> but that's my own preferences that has nothing to do with the above project though
<charl> except that the first client i implement will probably be headless :P
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> with terminal emulator you mean simple command line interface?
<charl> well it doesn't have to be command line
<charl> it could be something like irssi or centerim
<charl> freetalk is command line, i think for xmpp that's not too bad
<charl> but i think something like centerim is nicer, but obviously also more programming work
<magespawn> i leave you boffins to this, iam off to bed, night all
<charl> nn magespawn 
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-10
<Kilos> morning all
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ping
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> apie away!
<Kilos> hy sal jou ping sien vrydag
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<nuvolari> :O weg waarheen oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> afk
<Kilos> dis reg ne? away from keyboard
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> ohi Kilos
<bduk1> Ah it works. Morning everyone
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<Vince-0> suro
<Vince-0> surp*
<Kilos> hi inetpro Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom
<mazal> Can I use UbuntuOne to sync my Documents folder at hom with work ?
<Kilos> i think you choose what you want synced
<mazal> Still looking for a solution to have the same docs on my home pc and work pc
<Kilos> yeah must be, i synced just one folder on my desktop
<Kilos> you choose the path if i remember right
<mazal> How safe is UO ?
<Kilos> i spose as safe as the rest of the ne
<Kilos> Maaz, google how safe is ubuntu one
<Maaz> Kilos: "[ubuntu] Is Ubuntu One secure? - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1592610 :: "security - How safe is EU-based Ubuntu One cloud data? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/58821/how-safe-is-eu-based-ubuntu-one-cloud-data :: "security - How can I encrypt data in Ubuntu One or Dropbox? - Ask ..."
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75377/how-can-i-encrypt-data-in-ubuntu-one-or-dropbox :: "UbuntuOne/Security - Ubuntu Wiki" …
<mazal> So if I choose let's say Documents folder , it will sync that folder on both pc's and their server ? If I delete a file on one pc it will delete on the other one also ? Or will just upload it again from the other pc ?
<Kilos> yip you just gotta tell it to sync from both or copy from u1 to the second one
<Kilos> same username password should work with sync
<mazal> What if the folders I select on pc 1 doesn't exist on pc two , will create them automatically ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> 7 days
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes indeed :)
<Kilos> no mazal you make them then and it will sync to it
<Kilos> nearly one hand only ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> So I must still manually create all the folders on pc 2 ?
<Kilos> not if you choose documents
<Kilos> look at the options, i think you can sync your whole pc there
<Kilos> i just wanted one folder so ian could get it
<Kilos> then anything added or removed from that folder synced
<Kilos> im not sure anymore but i think you can sync your /home there too
<Kilos> size is 5g
<mazal> How do I remove a folder that I added ?
<Kilos> up there or on your pc
<Kilos> somewhere in u1 there was a way to delete
<mazal> There's no option , just a tick mark
<mazal> I can't delete it completely it seems
<Kilos> i forget what all was there, havent used for 6 months i think
<Kilos> there was a way to delete them though because after ian had the OS i sent im sure i removed it to save space
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to delete folders on ubuntuone
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu One : Help : FAQs—How do I remove a folder I previously ..." https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-remove-a-folder-i-previously-selected-to-synchronize-with-ubuntu-one/ :: "Ubuntu One : Help" https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/ :: "How do I remove a folder from the Ubuntu One "Folders" tab - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/149124/how-
<Maaz> do-i-remove-a-folder-from-the-ubuntu-one-folders-tab :: "How do I delete files/folders from Ubu…
<Kilos> ohi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> :-) :) :D <3 smileys for the week
<smile> Yeah :(
<smile> <3 is not supported on ChatZilla :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> orks on mxit
<Kilos> works too
<smile> :)
 * smile is working on Wikipedia
<Kilos> good
<mazal> Ag no man this is stupid , I can't find any way to remove a previously added folder :-(
<Kilos> did you look at the links above mazal ?
<mazal> Yep , doesn't work
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> leave it there empty then
<mazal> I can't even add Documents now because there is a previously added folder Documents/Linux_Dox
<mazal> Now I can't add documents cause it overlaps
<Kilos> maybe rename when you have another one you wanna add
<mazal> Stupid thing
<mazal> I want to add the whole documents
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> there are guys that can help
<mazal> There this thing fails even before I start
<Kilos>  just /j #ubuntuone
<Kilos> i also battled to start off
<Kilos> its because we dont understand it
<mazal> Why not have just a simple remove button
<mazal> It's so simple , but nooooo
<Kilos> so other peeps cant remove your stuff
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ask at #ubuntuone mazal they will help you
<Kilos> dont get frustrated
<Kilos> how big is your documents folder?
<mazal> I'm so gatvol of crap that don't work in these so called modern OS's
<Kilos> hehe no man it will work
<Kilos> take a deep breathe relax and think it out or ask for help from the boffs
<Kilos> oh my netsplits again
<Kilos> biiiig one
<mazal> Installing Chrome now to see if the buttons on site will work with that
<mazal> It doesn't with Firefox
<Kilos> oh do you see the buttons
<mazal> Nope , they don't work
<Kilos> grayed out but
<Kilos> upgrade your ubuntuone
<mazal> Aparently Ubuntu One client is to dumb to have a remove button and you can only do it on their website
<mazal> But on their website nothing works
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> So I hope it's a firefox thing ( which would also be really stupid as it's the Ubuntu default browser )
<mazal> If it is their site , then I can't do a simple task like that
<Kilos> then ask them they will fix it
<mazal> And worse , I can't continue cos I can't add the needed folder :-(
<Kilos> why?
<mazal> Because it complains that the current one overlaps the new one
<Kilos> look for a rethedocs thing
<Kilos> or a manual or userguide
<Kilos> readthedocs
<mazal> Only thing that will work it seems is to remove the current folder on their site in the cloud
<mazal> The client can't do it
<mazal> And on their site the button that must open that option doesn't work
<mazal> Gonna try chrome now
<Kilos> wb inetpro_ 
<Kilos> and others
<Kilos> ok
<charl> good morning
<charl> hi Kilos, mazal 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi mazal
<psyatw> hi charl
<Kilos> you just missed the netsplits
<psyatw> and everyone else who is back
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<charl> hi psyatw 
<charl> it is raining cats and dogs
<Kilos> ah cheap pets for sale again
<mazal> Fails with chrome also
<Kilos> then tell them their site is broken
<charl> lol Kilos 
<mazal> Ok check this out , after installing chrome it works in firefox ????????
<Kilos> hahaha see the prob is by you
<mazal> No way
<mazal> Chrome prob added something to make firefox work
<mazal> How silly is that
<mazal> I would just make it way more user friendly and add a remove button to the folders in the UO client if I were them
<Kilos> haha see frustrated for nothing
<Kilos> the remove might not be there because peeps share there too
<mazal> Remove must defnitely be in the client as well
<mazal> You should have all functions in the client that you have on site
<Kilos> that might be for if other peeps use your pc
<Kilos> so they cant remove your stuff
<mazal> I think it has more to do with id10t errors maybe
<mazal> The way I understand these settings , it should create new folders ( inside the shared folder ) automatically at pc 2 ?
<Kilos> maybe, keep notes so you can tell the next guy how to
<mazal> It's easy , install chrome to get firefox to work :-P
<mazal> And DO NOT add any folders until you are 100% which top one will be in a sync
<mazal> Oh boy , now how do I stop this thing ? Want it to run at home first
<mazal> Clicking on disconnect yields no result
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Dissie snaaksie :-P Ek sukkel
<Kilos> dont stop things while they working
<mazal> Now I got it going and can't stop it
<Kilos> youll end up with corrupt stuffs
<mazal> It must run at home first
<mazal> Yay it disconnected !
<Kilos> no man dont matter which way
<Kilos> you wanna sync so both are the same
<mazal> Faster line there oom , want the upway sync there and the downway sync here
<Kilos> so what matters which way it starts
<mazal> Just to get both updated first
<mazal> Basically I need to get the cloud up to date first , will be faster at home with the much faster line
<mazal> Then the cloud can update this one on the better dl speed than ul speed
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> yeah upload speeds suck
<inetpro> dankie Kilos
<mazal> Lekker aand almal
<mazal> Bye
<mazal> Oom Kilos , ek "dink" ek het UO reg. Sal more eers weet na die syncs
<mazal> bye
<Kilos> hmm...
<not_found> *yawn*
<Kilos> hi not_found 
 * Kilos yawning too
<not_found> it is contagious ....
<not_found> hi uncle Kilos
<not_found> How is sunny SA today?
<Kilos> oh so lekker not_found 29°c inna sun thats why im yawning
<Kilos> been baking a bit
<not_found> that is nice... a cool summers day :)
<Kilos> nuvolari, have you fixed your slow boot?
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<psychicist> good evening magespawn 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<magespawn> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> so what did you do today magespawn 
<Kilos> this no good with you away all day
<magespawn> lots of new things
<magespawn> they have an asterisk server running on CentOS managing their incoming and out going calls
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> at least its linux
<magespawn> yup indeed 
<magespawn> lots of learning ahead
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<Kilos> its just remembering the diffs
<Kilos> yum this and yum that
<magespawn> deep end learning
<magespawn> its all yummy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> youll have to join centos-za
<Kilos> or wake nuvo up
<Kilos> he is having slow boot probs on 12.0
<Kilos> 12.04
<Kilos> most likely looking for something it cant find
<magespawn> maybe
<magespawn> nuvolari: ping
<Kilos> we need to jump on him
<Kilos> he asks for help at g+
<magespawn> you are allowed to do that
<Kilos> lol ya but here first
<Kilos> so i can see how its cured
<magespawn> if i know where he is asking then i can bring it here
<Kilos> i just saw it in an email
<Kilos> and shame no one seems to be able to help that deon guy
<Kilos> with xl2tpd 
<Kilos> he dont even come here anymore
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi stegreen mazal 
<mazal> Lo oom
<Kilos> magespawn, maybe if nuvo turns off boot splash he will see whats making it take so long
<Kilos> werk jou u1
<magespawn> might be busy
<Kilos> hehe he said its takes 252secs i think it was
<Kilos> i read mails and delete them
<mazal> Myne oom ?
<Kilos> nee nuvo sin
<Kilos> o en ja is jou u1 werkend mazal 
<Kilos> skuus man
<mazal> Yep mine synced at home without a problem , will see tomorrow at work when it needs to sync down to that pc
<Kilos> of moet jy chrome instaleer om firefox te laat werk
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> thats good, see you got angry for nothing
<Kilos> clever peeps made ubuntuone
<Kilos> i wish i could use that 5g space to host my bot
<mazal> Not for nothing , still say it's stupid not to have a remove folder option in the client
<mazal> I think that is prob the number 1 request they are getting
<Kilos> there must be a valid reason
<mazal> Mind you , lets see if my firefox at home works on their site
<Kilos> i remember having to go to their site to do a coupla things
<mazal> At home firefox works
<mazal> I also tested the shared folder with a friend thing
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Now THAT is handy :-)
<Kilos> yeah thats what i used
<mazal> No more sending Barry email with attachments whenever I need to send him something
<Kilos> at least we can mail linux stuff. i tried with win stuff a coupla times and was refused
<Kilos> .exe's i think they were
<mazal> Ya but Windooze is so insecure and scared you can't even let yourself in
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> found a thing called mailbigfile that works i spose like dropbox inna way and that accepts win stuff
<mazal> Just zip the win stuff first
<Kilos> im sure the mail client still sees the exe insid
<mazal> Rename it to .dat
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> or .anything for that matter
<magespawn> yup they are blocking the .exe
<mazal> We do it at work. Zip the file and rename to .dat
<magespawn> hi mazal
<mazal> Hi magespawn , hows things ?
<magespawn> good, goot some hectic learning ahead of me but all good, and you?
<mazal> Busy but ok thanx
<mazal> And being tested by all things technology :P
<magespawn> busy is very good
<magespawn> in a good way? the testing i mean
<mazal> Nope , patience being tested
<magespawn> sometimes it is your lack of understanding, other times it is obtuse software design (most of the time)
<mazal> Just played with the "share link" feature on 1 file on U1. That is also very handy. No more 3rd party file upload sites
<mazal> I like that you get a link that anyone can dl the file even if they don't have an U1 account
<Kilos> yeah its a handy 5g inna sky
<mazal> And that specific feature is build-in to nautilus , very easy and handy
<mazal> Don't even need to go to a site
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> It's like , share , copy link , done
<magespawn> this is a pretty cool idea https://ifttt.com/wtf
<mazal> Ok guys , enough fiddling for one night me thinks. Netnou breek ek iets
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Enjoy the evening , sleep well
<Kilos> lekker slaap jy
<mazal> Seëninge
<Kilos> dankie selle daar
<magespawn> what does that mean Kilos?
<Kilos> what magespawn 
<Kilos> God bless
<magespawn> Seëninge
<Kilos> blessings
<magespawn> ah right
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, magespawn 
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, was apie around yet?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<magespawn> hey nuvolari
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> wassup your 12.04.3
<nuvolari> magespawn: poing
<nuvolari> *pong
<Kilos> have you turned off boot splash so you can see where its battling
<magespawn> lol Kilos said you were having problems is all
<nuvolari> yup, I had a boot time (from bootchart) of about 250 seconds
<nuvolari> which really worked on my nerves these days
<nuvolari> oom Kilos I managed to bring it down to 86 seconds
<Kilos> what did you find?
<nuvolari> Kilos: well, for some reason it complained that it's waiting for /tmp each time my lappy booted
<nuvolari> I then saw I have like 12Gb of *cough* swap (talk about wasted space)
<Kilos> missing link
<nuvolari> I then split 4Gb off that for /tmp
<Kilos> wow
<nuvolari> And I've disabled virtualbox, memcached, boinc-client, clamav-freshclam for starting up
<nuvolari> that's the only things I could see that I really don't need running
<nuvolari> there might be more to disable
<Kilos> disable boot splash and read the boot scripts or whatever they are called and see where it drags
<nuvolari> yeah, that's what I did oom Kilos 
<Kilos> but still 8g ram is way too much
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> and run fsck and see if that finds anything
<nuvolari> I need to back up my stuff and do proper partitioning at some stage
<Kilos> i do that touch /forcefsck then it runs on next boot
<nuvolari> I have everything in one big chunk
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Kilos> nuvolari, dont be such a stranger
<magespawn> i am also off, lots of reading to do
<magespawn> good night
<inetpro> hmm
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-11
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning squirm
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<bduk> Good morning everyone
<Vince-0> hai ubuntu-za
<superfly> ohai Vince-0
<magespawn> good morning all
<Trixar_za> Morning magespawn
<Vince-0> *work work
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<magespawn> is die Oom nog nie wakker nie?
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy, magespawn, Trixar_za
<Trixar_za> Hey superfly
<inetpro> Guten Morgen
<superfly> guten morgen inetpro
<charl> good morning all
<charl> hi inetpro, superfly, Trixar_za, magespawn, ThatGraemeGuy, Vince-0 
 * ThatGraemeGuy nods
<superfly> hi charl
<Trixar_za> Hey charl and inetpro. And ThatGraemeGuy
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl> and Squirm, mazal and nuvolari 
<charl> and psyatw and maiatoday bduk 
<charl> did i get everyone ? *phew)
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> charl: hi
<inetpro> you forgot the other 20 odd peeps
<psyatw> hi charl
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<psyatw> hi inetpro
<Vince-0> all the lurkers
<psyatw> hi maiatoday
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<psyatw> hi Trixar_za
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<Trixar_za> Hey psyatw
<Vince-0> reading: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/30/re-energizing-loco-teams/
<psyatw> goedemorgen superfly
<inetpro> :-)
<superfly> hi psyatw :-)
<psyatw> :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Trixar_za> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Trixar_za> :P
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Trixar_za!
<Trixar_za> Maaz: Thanks
<Maaz> Trixar_za: No problem
<nuvolari> hi charl, Trixar_za, superfly, inetpro, psyatw, 
<nuvolari> and maaz
<Trixar_za> Hi nuvolari
<Trixar_za> Always fun to debate you on other people's statuses :P
<nuvolari> lol
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> makes it more interesting
<psyatw> hi nuvolari
<psyatw> :)
<Trixar_za> What does LoCo stand for again?
 * inetpro wonders what happened to Kilos today
<inetpro> Trixar_za: Local Community
<Trixar_za> Yeah, LUG makes more sense to me :P
<inetpro> nope, LUG stand for Linux User Group
<inetpro> stands as well
<Trixar_za> Exactly. It says what it is. Local Community is vague, so LoCo is kind of ambigious
<Trixar_za> Probably invented by the same people that created Cloud Hosting'
<Kilos> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy Trixar_za and others
<superfly> evening Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<magespawn> hey all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<not_found> salute
<inetpro> Trixar_za: we are not a LUG here, we are a local community of ubuntu users
<Trixar_za> Technically, I'm not. Neither is nuvolari for that matter :P
 * not_found is currently using an Ubuntu cousin... :p
<Trixar_za> We just started with Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> http://www.questionablecontent.net/comics/2530.png
<Trixar_za> Also that's how you quit a job
<not_found> access denied...
<inetpro> Trixar_za: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<not_found> nothing says the members of the loco need to be using Ubuntu :)
<inetpro> LUGs do exist as well
<not_found> nothing says an Ubuntu Member must be using Ubuntu...
<inetpro> nobody said you can't be a member of the LoCo
<inetpro> technically the LoCo Team
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm quitting ubuntu next week
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: you don't have to quit Ubuntu if you start using Debian
<Trixar_za> Although it's encouraged
 * Trixar_za runs
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> what did i miss inetpro ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> my htpc will still be ubuntu
<Kilos> Trixar_za, shame on you
<inetpro> Kilos: we need your help here man :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> too much bother to re-do it
<inetpro> these guys they want to cause trouble today
<Kilos> point me at the cause of the prob
<inetpro> Kilos: Trixar_za wants the LoCo to be called a LUG
<Kilos> not a good head day but well fight to keep our peeps here
<inetpro> ai!
<Trixar_za> No, I said I think LoCo is ambigious and doesn't say what it is like LUG does
<Kilos> loco is a very fitting word for the types we collect here
<Kilos> Maaz, define loco
<Maaz> Kilos: Loco \Lo"co\, adv. [It.] (Mus.) A direction in written or printed music to return to the proper pitch after having played an octave higher. [1913 Webster], Loco \Lo"co\, n. [Sp. loco insane.] 1. (Bot.) A plant ({Astragalus Hornii}) growing in the Southwestern United States, which is said to poison horses and cattle, first making them insane. The name is also
<Maaz> given vaguely to several other species of the same genus. Called also {loco weed}. [1913…
<Kilos> i thought loco was crazy as well
<Trixar_za> Depends on yor definition of Local
<Trixar_za> Using Locale would probably be a better match for this channel :P
<inetpro> Trixar_za: s/ambigious/ambiguous/
<Kilos> Trixar_za, you been eating that loco weed
<Trixar_za> In computing, a locale is a set of parameters that defines the user's language, country and any special variant preferences that the user wants to see in their user interface. Usually a locale identifier consists of at least a language identifier and a region identifier.
<Trixar_za> ^
<inetpro> Trixar_za: we're all South Africans here, not?
<Kilos> mostly yeah
<Kilos> and friends
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but when I hear Local, I think same town or city
<inetpro> Generally LoCo teams have a fairly large catchment area.
<inetpro> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Getting_Started
<inetpro> obviously we can start many smaller teams
<Vince-0> member count is a bit of an issue, even in Dirtbin - people aren't so amped on LUG unless there's a bit deal on like RMS
<Trixar_za> Would be cool to get Linus though or maybe ESR at one point
<Trixar_za> I know, ESR and RMS at the same time for a debate
<Trixar_za> In a wrestling ring
<Vince-0> no sis
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I'm pretty sure RMS can kick ESR's butt
<Squirm> hi
<Squirm> lo Trixar_za 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> heya Kilos 
<Trixar_za> lo Squirm
<not_found> nobody stopping anyone creating a LUG and the Loco and Lug working together ... can also be members of both...
<not_found> but each has a slightly different "agenda"
<Kilos> hi zerlgi 
<zerlgi> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> Trixar_za, have you tried www.elementaryos.org
<Kilos> might suite your pc
<Kilos> whoever gave the link here said it was lightning fast
<Kilos> suit
<andrewlsd> I've used it. It's pretty.
<andrewlsd> and pretty quick. ... but it is important to realize that it is trying to be different from other linuxes and a lot like OS X.
<andrewlsd> ... design of the environment is a key focus.
 * not_found is currently giving SolydK a spin... it is pretty solid thus far...
<andrewlsd> Maaz google SolydK
<Maaz> andrewlsd: "SolydK | SolydXK" http://solydxk.com/products/solydk/ :: "SolydK | SolydXK" http://solydxk.com/category/solydk/ :: "SolydXK | Home of SolydX and SolydK" http://solydxk.com/ :: "DistroWatch.com: SolydXK" http://distrowatch.com/solydxk :: "SolydK Jul 2013 Review - An Excellent Linux Distro - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdHeLaRuCU ::
<Maaz> "SolydX/SolydK Linux: Lightweight Operating Systems - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7X5…
<andrewlsd> Thanks Maaz
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, no matter what you use there is still irc and us
<andrewlsd> so SolydK is almost LinuxMint Debian Edition
<not_found> andrewlsd: yup... it is exactly that ... with either KDE or XFCE
<not_found> same guy that did those two
<not_found> for mint
<not_found> Ubuntu is much more than just an OS... the biggest thing it has (had) over others was community... which lingers on long after the OS is perhaps not being used any more...
<Trixar_za> It's sad that I can look at a photo and instantly know it's Hitchcock the movie director
<superfly> ohi andrewlsd
 * not_found slaps superfly around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> ohi superfly
 * andrewlsd offers redbait to not_found
 * not_found looks at it suspiciously
<superfly> jealous much, not_found?
<superfly> :-P
<superfly> hi not_found
<not_found> :p
 * andrewlsd wonders if not_found watches "lost"
<not_found> nope
<not_found> so what did uncle Kilos think of the week-ends Rugby Championship match?
<Kilos> i enjoyed aus getting beat so good not_found 
<Kilos> will see what happens to us with the kiwis
<Kilos> they kinda tougher
<not_found> well they are ranked #1 ... and we are #2 so should be epic :)
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> be a good thing to win this one
<not_found> epic
<not_found> I think I will watch it and suffer night shift :p
<not_found> so we have to win
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> haha anyone watch the afrinic mailing list?
<Symmetria> things are getting amusing again ;p
<Trixar_za> I actually didn't watch it because I was expecting an epic loss. Heineke Meyer was overjoyed. Now imagine how we'd have dominated if he was actually a /good/ coach
<Trixar_za> :P
<mazal> Mirrag almal
<mazal> When I execute this :
<mazal> at 7:43 -f atfile.sh
<mazal> I get this :
<mazal> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<mazal> Cannot open lockfile /var/spool/cron/atjobs/.SEQ: No such file or directory
<mazal> So what I'm doing wrong ? What's wrong with the command ?
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> did you start with at 7:43
<mazal> yes
<Kilos> what does the rest of the command do?
<mazal> Just a ls
<not_found> Trixar_za: >.>
<mazal> the script is just ls
<Kilos> ive only used at to download or upgrade i think
<mazal> I just want to get at to work then I'll make correct commands in the script
<mazal> That's what I want to do Kilos , want to run a wget command at 00:15 tonight , but at don't want to work
<Kilos> is there a man at page
<mazal> The man page is no help
<mazal> Confusing and no examples
<mazal> As with al man pages
<mazal> all even
<Kilos> lol i sukkel too
<mazal> That command I got from google
<inetpro> mazal: does it work if you execute it as follows?:
<inetpro> ./atfile.sh
<mazal> Lemme check inetpro 
<mazal> yes it does
<inetpro> ok, now where is it located?
<mazal> in the same folder where I execute the at command
<mazal> ~
<inetpro> I guess /home/mazal/atfile.sh ?
<mazal> yes
<inetpro> how about specifying the full path to at
<mazal> lemme check
<mazal> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<mazal> Cannot open lockfile /var/spool/cron/atjobs/.SEQ: No such file or directory
<mazal> Looks like something is wrong with my at config or something
<inetpro> mazal: http://salinelinux.proboards.com/thread/248
<inetpro> sudo touch /var/spool/cron/atjobs/.SEQ
<inetpro> sudo chown daemon:daemon /var/spool/cron/atjobs/.SEQ
<inetpro> sudo chmod 600 /var/spool/cron/atjobs/.SEQ
 * not_found loves when inetpro speaks Geek
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> at 1:35pm -f /home/mazal/atfile.sh 
<mazal> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<mazal> job 2 at Wed Sep 11 13:35:00 2013
<mazal> Thanx inetpro :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, inetpro +1
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<mazal> Looks like it will work , now I just needs something in the sh file that will show something that the job is executed
<Kilos> aw
<mazal> Any ideas , my ls doesn't show
<Kilos> Maaz, +1 inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> how you do that not_found 
<Kilos> the pro is good
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: you scared him away
<Kilos> who?
<inetpro> bduk
<Kilos> nee man its the net, hell be back
<Kilos> he must be very shy, hasnt said a word when ive been on
<mazal> Just added > atfile.txt to the command , let's see
<not_found> Maaz: ++ inetpro
<Maaz> not_found: What?
<not_found> Maaz: ++ inetpro ++
<not_found> ?
<mazal> Thanx inetpro , you da man ;-)
<mazal> It works :-)
<Kilos> i foget how to do the karma thing
<not_found> Maaz:  inetpro ++
<Kilos> wb bduk 
<not_found> Maaz: sudo make-me-a-sanswich
<Maaz> not_found: Huh?
<Kilos> welcome back
<inetpro> not_found: waar val jy uit die bus uit?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> superfly, how does one +1 someone with maaz please?
<Kilos> the pro needs a karma upgrade
<mazal> Oom Kilos , now I need your advice
<inetpro> Maaz: karmaladder
<Maaz> inetpro: 0: superfly (23), 1: cocooncrash (19), 2: tumbleweed (16), 3: maiatoday (11), 4: drubin (10), 5: Kilos (9), 6: Vhata (8), 7: morgs (8), 8: highvoltage (7), 9: confluency (6), 10: nuvolari (3), 11: Symmetria (3), 12: ubuntu-za (2), 13: russell (2), 14: |3o|3 (2), 15: yusuf (2), 16: inetpro (2), 17: queery (2), 18: maverick (2), 19: sars (1), 20: youtube-dl
<Maaz> (1), 21: ScorpKing (1), 22: Web Africa (1), 23: Lenovo (1), 24: fnb (1), 25: ibid devs (1…
<inetpro> Maaz: help karma
<Maaz> inetpro: Keeps track of karma for people and things. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   forget karma for <subject> [[reason]]
<Maaz>   karma for <subject>
<Maaz>   [reverse] karmaladder
<Maaz>   <subject> (++|--|==|ftw|ftl) [[reason]]
<mazal> I want to put the following in the script :
<mazal> wget --tries=0 --progress=bar http://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso 
<mazal> To what folder is it going to download ?
<Kilos> home
<inetpro> mazal: man wget
<mazal> Becuase I scheduled the at command ?
<Kilos> im sure wget downloads to home
<inetpro> for one, don't do the progressbar thing if you're downloading via a script
<mazal> Ya that bit I know is unneccesary
<superfly> Maaz: karma intepro
<Maaz> superfly: nobody cares, dude
<mazal> That command comes out of my manual testing
<not_found> Maaz: karma for inetpro
<Maaz> not_found: inetpro has karma of 2
<superfly> bah
<inetpro> mazal: always specify the location 
<superfly> 2 second lag :-(
<mazal> So I know running manually goes to where I am in cli
<superfly> Maaz: karma inetpro
<Maaz> superfly: inetpro has karma of 2
<not_found> Maaz: inetpro ++ noodles
<Maaz> not_found: Excuse me?
 * mazal fiddles in the confusing man page
<inetpro> man man
<Kilos> Maaz, inetpro +1 for helping peeps
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> grr
<inetpro> mazal: man wget reads like a novel man
<Kilos> why dont it work
<inetpro> Maaz: Kilos -- [for not reading the help]
<Kilos> Maaz, inetpro ++ for helping peeps
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i did man
<inetpro> :-D
<Kilos> Maaz, inetpro ++ [for helping with the difficult stuff]
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> man page doesn't give destination option
<Kilos> just wget it and find in home, dont get too technical
<Kilos> wb DeonP 
<mazal> This is all I get , but I don't know if that is it :
<mazal> -O file
<mazal>        --output-document=file
<mazal>            The documents will not be written to the appropriate files, but all will be concatenated
<mazal>            together and written to file.  If - is used as file, documents will be printed to standard
<mazal>            output, disabling link conversion.  (Use ./- to print to a file literally named -.)
<DeonP> been on hols :)
<inetpro> mazal: that is it
<Kilos> nice
<mazal> So:
<mazal> wget --tries=0 --progress=bar -O /home/mazal/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso  http://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<mazal> Like that ?
<andrewlsd> rather
<andrewlsd> wget -q -c  -O /home/mazal/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso http://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/ubuntu/releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<andrewlsd> -q == quiet
<inetpro> mazal: ^^
<andrewlsd> -c (try to continue)
<cocooncrash> mazal: You could probably also do "cd ~/downloads && wget ..."
<andrewlsd> ^^
<DeonP> Q for the networking xperts :) T2TP connection up on ppp0 with fixed IP assigned a.b.c.d. From the lan side i can enter a.b.c.d in browser and apache responds but from internet side i get time-out. tcp dump on ppp0 shows tcp traffic reaching ppp0 but i think traffic not returning back to ppp0
<DeonP> L2TP
<inetpro> Kilos: did you notice who is back?
<Kilos> wb cocooncrash where you been
<cocooncrash> Kilos: Back from California for a few weeks
<inetpro> even andrewlsd has been very quiet
<inetpro> nice to see you guys!
<Kilos> well wb we missed you
<cocooncrash> :)
<andrewlsd> lol
<Kilos> hi Tonberry 
<Kilos> other one too
<Kilos> DeonP, why dont you have simple probs
<DeonP> my life is never simple lol
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> everyone else gets told man this or that
<Kilos> i dont think man pages even know what you are trying to do
<Kilos> inetpro, wheres man for that?
<inetpro> DeonP: try asking at #glug.za
<DeonP> ty will try
<mazal> cocooncrash, nice idea thanx , didn't think about that one
<mazal> Or I could even first line cd ~/Downloads and second line wget........
<mazal> It's will be a script running
<mazal> Oom Kilos , how do you do updates with the at command ?
<mazal> One needs sudo
<Kilos> i think i just used the command
<Kilos> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mazal> And the password ?
<mazal> Where does that go ?
<mazal> Or you run it in root mode ?
<Kilos> doesnt it run without a password with at?
<Kilos> i dunno
<mazal> I don't know , that's why I'm asking
<Kilos> the pro will know
<Kilos> or say man at
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Would also like to do updates after midnight
<mazal> Ag nee man , man is useless , ek hou nie van man nie man !!!
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal grabs a stick and wacks man until man is no man no more
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to use at to do update/upgrades on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Upgrading - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html :: "AptGet/Howto - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto :: "Automatic Security Updates - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates :: "How do I update Ubuntu
<Maaz> Linux softwares? - nixCraft" http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-update-ubuntu-linux-soft…
<Kilos> ai1
<mazal> Neeman oom Kilos , jy't dit al gedoen , leer my
<Kilos> Maaz, google using the at command to update in the future
<Maaz> Kilos: "War Balloon Talks About Future 'Star Command' Updates | Touch ..." http://toucharcade.com/2013/05/21/war-balloon-talks-about-future-star-command-updates/ :: "CVS--Concurrent Versions System - Guide to CVS commands - Blank" http://www.thathost.com/wincvs-howto/cvsdoc/cvs_16.html :: "Reference manual for CVS commands"
<Maaz> http://www.cs.utah.edu/dept/old/texinfo/cvs/cvs_18.html :: "Command Post of the Future - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://…
<Kilos> sjoe man dit was maande terug
<Kilos> hi nocware 
<mazal> LOL , war balloon lol , mooi maaz
<nocware> Kilos sup
<Kilos> np and there
<nocware> No big problem all goof
<nocware> Good*
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<Kilos> mazal, did you try just with the command
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> it might do it without password
<mazal> There is one BIG flaw in at command
<mazal> You must write a script first
<mazal> Can't just type the command , or I am missing something again
<mazal> I get syntex error if I just add a command after the time
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> set your alarm to wake you at midnight
<mazal>  -f file Reads the job from file rather than standard input.
<Kilos> only the pro will know how to do that and he must be kinda busy
<mazal> But it doesn't say how must the standard input look **sigh** man pages
<Kilos> yeah i hate them too
<Kilos> but some peeps read them like novels
<mazal> Without examples a doc is useless
<Kilos> hehe you gotta read between the lines
<Kilos> Maaz, inetpro  ++
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Ok oom sudo apt-get update doesn't work with at
<mazal> Just scheduled one to run 1 minute later , nothing happens
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> alarm?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: echo "your-command" | at 14:38
<ThatGraemeGuy> echo "echo hello | wall" | at 14:38
<Kilos> leave you pc online with audio on and ill ping you
<ThatGraemeGuy> "echo hello | wall" is the command
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can test the command using: sh -c "command"
<ThatGraemeGuy> because 'at' is effectively doing that
<ThatGraemeGuy> are you just messing around, or are you actually trying to use 'at' for something?
<mazal> Yeah I want to learn to use at to run commands at a later time. So now I'm trying to figure it out
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> fwiw, i've never seen any real-world use of 'at'
<andrewlsd> it might be worth mentioning at this point that there are some cron jobs that get run for apt also on most 'buntus
<mazal> Must you put the echo in the beginning ?
<Kilos> it works well to wget stuff after 11pm to use night surfer data when you asleep
<andrewlsd> ...one use case for the upgrade is the cheaper "night owl" 3G data
<andrewlsd> ... but what I would rather do is something like... (as root, not sudo)
<andrewlsd> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -dy
<andrewlsd> ... so that no software gets installed, but everything gets downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<andrewlsd> so that the next morning, when you are able to intervene if dialogs require input, you can do the actual software upgrades.
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: that's how you get input to the stdin of another process
<ThatGraemeGuy> echo "something" | myproc
<mazal> I just did this :
<mazal> sudo apt-get update | at 2:44pm
<ThatGraemeGuy> "something" is what myproc would find if it were to read its stdin
<mazal> And it started checking at 2:44
<mazal> So mine is wrong ?
<andrewlsd> mazal, I expect that you would have problems with sudo authentication timeout
<andrewlsd> if you set that for a time more than a few minutes in the future.
<mazal> Ag nee :-(
<mazal> So how am I gonna schedule updates after midnight **scratches head**
<ThatGraemeGuy> create a cron job that runs as root
<mazal> Can't I just sudo su
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'at' is pretty ancient
<mazal> And then the at command ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo requires you to enter your password
<mazal> Even if you in root mode ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, you're creating at jobs as root?
<mazal> ja
<mazal> sudo su
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<mazal> enter password
<mazal> at command
<mazal> go to bed
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh.... no idea, i still say use cron
<bduk> Bye all
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, I don't know how to do that
<mazal> Will look into it
<mazal> Home time , bye all. Enjoy your evening
<Kilos> cheers mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, since you're trying to learn, might as well learn the more modern option :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> ciao ciao!
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, have you perhaps got a link that explains the more modern way nicely?
<ThatGraemeGuy> man 5 crontab
<Kilos> lol you okes and man
<Kilos> ty will lookmat it
<Kilos> look at
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't laugh at doctors and their medical testbooks do you? :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> same reason you needn't laugh at our man pages
<ThatGraemeGuy> :D
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh
<ThatGraemeGuy> textbooks
<Kilos> im not lol at you , its the idea of man pages
<Kilos> i find them hard to understand
<Kilos> they are written for peeps that know
<ThatGraemeGuy> maaz, google how to use cron
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: "What are cron and crontab, and how do I use them? - Knowledge Base" http://kb.iu.edu/data/afiz.html :: "Newbie: Intro to cron - UnixGeeks.org" http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html :: "Schedule tasks on Linux using crontab - Kevin van Zonneveld" http://kvz.io/blog/2007/07/29/schedule-tasks-on-linux-using-crontab/ :: "Cron and
<Maaz> Crontab usage and examples - Pantz.org" http://www.pantz.org/software/cron/croninfo.html :: …
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: that makes no sense
<ThatGraemeGuy> they are written for people who want to know
<ThatGraemeGuy> the peeps that know don't need man pages ...... we already know :P
<Kilos> they are written for guys with an understanding of linux
<ThatGraemeGuy> ag nonsies
<Kilos> with some IT background then
<ThatGraemeGuy> they're written in english, if you can read, you can make it work ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
 * Kilos looks here
<Kilos> http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<Kilos> sigh
<not_found> well that is one plant off... stupid pump tripped... bb tomorrow I suspect :p
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you home magespawn ?
<magespawn> yes got of early today
<Kilos> i been waiting for your later all
<Kilos> gonna take some getting used to this new job
<magespawn> yup definately
<Symmetria> you know, american cluelessness and arrogance at points really knows no bounds? I was sitting downstairs at the hotel having dinner and there was this american couple at the table next to me, and there is a live band playing, playing extremely traditional mauritian music and the chick was like "you know, its amazing how far american influence has spread, I mean, listen to those regga beats, straight outta the good old USA"
 * Symmetria bangs his head on the desk
<magespawn> Symmetria: like regga comes from the usa anyway
<Symmetria> magespawn my thoughts exactly, and this wasnt close to regga anyway
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yo Kilos 
<Kilos> you in time to tell me how to see the stratup scripts once booted
<Kilos> startup
<Kilos> they fly past so fast one cant keep up
<kbmonkey> so you say he just zoomed through? ha ha
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> well, what kind of startup scripts? like system services?
<Kilos> yeah ian glimpsed some thing to do on his kde
<Kilos> but too fast to see what
<DeonP> i give up
<Kilos> aw DeonP no joy
<DeonP> nope
<Kilos> did the glug guys not know either
<Kilos> they are more the networking okes
<kbmonkey> well, commands in ~/.bash_profile get run on login
<kbmonkey> and system services live as scripts in /etc/init.d/
<kbmonkey> also, depending on your window manager, each has a different way to launch startup commands
<kbmonkey> like ~/.xinitrc
<DeonP> they knew but only told me basics
<kbmonkey> so it all depends on what you are looking for :D
<kbmonkey> in ubuntu there was a "startup applications" or "sessions" menu 
<DeonP> just told be its doing something i dont understand
<Kilos> he wants to see what it says he must do
<kbmonkey> but I cannot say where this lives in the new unity interface
<kbmonkey> hmm, well I do not understand that question very well
<Kilos> he just says he saw in when booting kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> see what it says he must do what? add a new startup command?
<Kilos> that might find it
<kbmonkey> or find an existing startup command?
<Kilos> i think something is broken or removed by accident
<Kilos> no panel or launcher
<kbmonkey> he saw an error on login, is that what you mean kilos?
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> ah
<Kilos> he calls it to do stuff
<kbmonkey> well I have not used KDE for years now, I cant say where that configures startup commands
<kbmonkey> but you may check the file ~/.Xsession-errors (or something like that)
<Kilos> ok ty
<kbmonkey> but your best bet is to google for how to check KDE startup commands
<kbmonkey> perhaps the panel got uninstalled?
<Kilos> we all have
<Kilos> yeah but i dont find a package for it
<Kilos> sorry DeonP 
<kbmonkey> you can look in the file /var/log/apt/history.log and look for dates around the time this started happending, and try spot if anything got removed that might be related
<Kilos> have you got what they told you
<kbmonkey> find out what the kde panel package name is called, and search for it in that history
<Kilos> he is doing everything from cli kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> is this Kubuntu?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> he had an open proxy thing going and we removed lotsa stuff to get freenode to unban him
<kbmonkey> okay. on log in does it show a blank desktop? is there a mouse cursor ?
<kbmonkey> i.e. does X start?
<Kilos> no desktop there but no bottom panel or launcher
<kbmonkey> okay, if he right-clicks on the desktop does a menu come up?
<Kilos> yeah but no add panel option
<kbmonkey> cool. I got some steps here what to do if there is no add panel
<Kilos> yay
<kbmonkey> 2) Right-click on the desktop and select 'appearance settings'. This should open up a 'Desktop settings - Plasma Workspace' dialogue.
<kbmonkey> let me know when he is ready for the next step :)
<Kilos> hes gone offline or something
<Kilos> you can give ill save to a document
<Kilos> bad 3g by him
<Kilos> bad internet rather
<kbmonkey> okay, the link I got it from is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1303549
<Kilos> cool ty
<kbmonkey> yw!
<kbmonkey> I hope that works. the replies say it worked for them
<Kilos> ill go see
<kbmonkey> Kilos, if that fails, one can also remove the KDE settings from terminal, and when you log in gain it will recreate them per default
<Kilos> hehe when he is online he also sukkels to switch from app to app
<kbmonkey> To reset you user's KDE modificatiosn to defaults open a terminal and type: mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.old
<kbmonkey> log off and log back in, KDE will restore the desktop with defaults
<Kilos> we tried that
<Kilos> and lots more
<Kilos> tried another user but same
<kbmonkey> ah. did he try to apt install kubuntu-desktop?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and all the plasma stuffs
<Kilos> and lots more
<Kilos> but i dunno what app controls the panel
<Kilos> its like panel has been purged
<kbmonkey> we need someone else with kubuntu
<kbmonkey> to check if the panel is bundles with kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> the pro helped already
<Kilos> i been on my kde as well
<kbmonkey> kde is really overcomplicated if you ask me
<Kilos> only when you break stuff
<Kilos> my 12.04 runs lekker
<kbmonkey> the easy way is to reinstall the os
<kbmonkey> it probably can be fixed by hand
<Kilos> with a hammer
<kbmonkey> but I would not bother as it sounds like he been sukkling and tried so much of things
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> DeonP, what did they tell you to do
<DeonP> i need appropriate firewall setup
<SilverCode> Kilos: plasma-desktop is usually what is responsible for the "tak bar"
<SilverCode> *task bar
<SilverCode> Kilos: but you need to make sure kwin is starting first
<Kilos> ive looked in my kubuntu-full installation and told him to install all the plasma packages mine shows as installed in muon
<Kilos> how do you see if kwin is starting?
<kbmonkey> Ctrl+ESC or similar to bring up running processes?
<SilverCode> well the most obvious indicator is that there are window decorations
<SilverCode> but I assume there are no windows opening up
<Kilos> he can open konsole and  from there pidgin and skype etc
<SilverCode> ah
<SilverCode> are the minimize and maximize buttons on those windows?
<Kilos> i dunno and hes off now
<Kilos> sigh
<SilverCode> well, if there are, then it means kwin is running
<kbmonkey> sigh
<Kilos> yeah pidgin shows its own minimise button
<SilverCode> which means he should try running plasma-desktop from the console
<Kilos> oh ok
<SilverCode> plasma-desktop is responisble for all the widgets in kde, including things like the panles
<Kilos> aha
<DeonP> l8r folks
<Kilos> cheers deo
<Kilos> ai!\
<kbmonkey> oh he's gone, alright
<kbmonkey> well this is why I prefer a minimal window manager XD
<Kilos> ya when he gets home hes pooped 
<kbmonkey> who needs bling when you have stability
<kbmonkey> plus my window manager I compile myself
<Kilos> i think i got him to install fbpanel too but that dont show either
<kbmonkey> but thats overkill for every normal person. lol
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> I'm hungary
<Kilos> lol hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :D
<nuvolari> ek is nou-nou terug, gou my ouers bietjie bel :P
<Kilos> yo SilverCode he popped in and i told him to run plasma-desktop from konsole and its fixed ty
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> sorry I am suddenly so quiet Kilos - updating my CV
<kbmonkey> and my site that hosts it
<Kilos> np kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> then I have to hunt down that darn irp5 form - it got legs !
<Kilos> here is what that found
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21TlJmTCv
<Kilos> eish dont lose it
<kbmonkey> unversioned plugin detected, may result in instability
<kbmonkey> suspicious ^
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: librejs?
<kbmonkey> also, many DBus erros, perhaps DBus needs to be installed again
 * nuvolari still need to try that out
<kbmonkey> hallo nuvolari - no that was from oom Kilos pasting a kde startup command 
<nuvolari> ooh :P
<kbmonkey> the kde panels are not showing up :P
<kbmonkey> ja I wana try librejs too!
<kbmonkey> thanks for reminding me!
<kbmonkey> thought I'd go the whole mile and use it with the IceCat browser too
<nuvolari> brr! nippy in ballito tonight :-/
<nuvolari> ok, bbiab for real
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> 2 weeks of sukkeling sorted
<Kilos> inetpro, dis reg uiteindelik
<Kilos> personally i would reinstalled long ago
<Kilos> but he aint got time and all work on the lappy
<kbmonkey> eish
<kbmonkey> is home its own partition?
<kbmonkey> backup in install xubuntu 
<kbmonkey> or gnome
<Kilos> i think its an install without partitioning
<Kilos> default install
<Kilos> when i get hold of the lappy sometime ill part the drive lekker and install for him
<Kilos> and make rsyncs of everything first
<smile> bye! :)
<Kilos> night smnil
<Kilos> smile, too
<kbmonkey> bye!
<smile> thanks
<smile> :)
<kbmonkey> Kilos, lunch time today I hit the gym. got a good work on the upper body.
<kbmonkey> ironmonkey lol
<Kilos> and when do you eat?
<kbmonkey> I eat after and before
<Kilos> dont get muscle bound then you battle to type
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<inetpro> Kilos: well done!
<Kilos> not me SilverCode he be the clever oke
<inetpro> sometimes you need to learn to be patient and find the real problem
<Kilos> i had him install everything plasma related that i have in my kde
<inetpro> these things they don't just break by themselves
<Kilos> but just running plasma-desktop from cli worked
<inetpro> now tell him to do what he did to break it
<inetpro> again
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so he can understand what he did :-)
<Kilos> he says i must thank all of you for the help
<Kilos> no man he aint got time to go through all of this again
<inetpro> can he still not login to freenode?
<Kilos> i dunno how he has managed to get any work done all from cli
<Kilos> yes he can
<inetpro> ahh, so why you being the third party here?
<Kilos> but he is poegaai most of the time
<Kilos> because he woulda just carried on struggling
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i nag till its fixed
<inetpro> he must learn to be persistent like you man
<Kilos> a few times he has said please leave it rest
<Kilos> but now he will sleep lekker
<Kilos> ad me too
<Kilos> and
<inetpro> this kind of thing won't fix itself
<Kilos> nope but if you think of all the things we tried and looked at it was major work
<superfly> things don't normally break themselves either...
<Kilos> and my fault im sure
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> superfly: I already said that :-)
<inetpro> wb superfly
<superfly> [21:04:33] <inetpro> these things they don't just break by themselves
<superfly> ah, there
<inetpro> superfly: how's the family?
<nuvolari> yum, home 'made' pizza
<nuvolari> I heated it myself :P
<Kilos> before you showed me he must mail freenode i just kept telling him remove this then check if you can login to freenode then remove that and check
<superfly> wife is not feeling great (not that I'm brilliant either) but I've been looking after the kids
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> look after yourself man
<Kilos> eish get well soon flies of ours
<inetpro> if you don't look after yourself you can not look after the family
<inetpro> go to the gym or find something to give the body a workout so it can fix itself
<Kilos> swim
<inetpro> or run up and down the stairs
<Kilos> swimming is the most healthy exercise and makes you breathe properly as well
<Kilos> hehe or run around the block
<Kilos> then kick it under the bed
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> You're talking about exercise to the wrong person. I abhor exercise.
<inetpro> yikes!
 * inetpro knows the feeling
<inetpro> but you have to find something
<Kilos> yoga and health
<Kilos> learn to breathe properly
<inetpro> or go cycling
<Kilos> thats exercise
<inetpro> no man, do it for the fun
<Kilos> thats why we invented motor bikes
<Kilos> oh inetpro when you first taught me about at
<inetpro> Kilos: yes?
<Kilos> didnt you work out how i could use it for updates without the password hassle
<inetpro> uh?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> that cron thing is even harder work
<Kilos> you sure
<Kilos> was it only for wget
<nuvolari> hah, what do we need to help out a mac in a makeover?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ^^
<inetpro> nuvolari: you in the wrong channel?
<nuvolari> inetpro: nope
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think I mentioned teh at command and ubuntu updates in the same context
<nuvolari> a guy is willing to install a debian/debian based distro on his mac
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> nuvolari: we don't do macs here
<inetpro> <duck/>
<Kilos> was almost sure id used it to do update upgrade back then
<nuvolari> inetpro: we do Ubuntu
<nuvolari> and ubuntu doesn't ask questions :P
<nuvolari> but I mostly agree, macs suck
 * inetpro still despises macs more than windows
<Kilos> shame man weve even helped win peeps to install ubuntu here
<inetpro> that's the real dark side
<Kilos> cant you put ubuntu on them?
<inetpro> Kilos: but even the hardware just sucks
<inetpro> and the mouse is the worst of all
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> pay big bucks for little bang
<Kilos> ive never seen a mac'
<Kilos> so you can boot from ubuntu cd and go dlete everything and install ubuntu
<Kilos> cant
<superfly> nuvolari: pearos
<superfly> nuvolari: http://pearlinux.fr/
<nuvolari> superfly: ooh, sounds edible :P I'll check it out
<nuvolari> thanks!
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28575/how-to-schedule-an-update
 * superfly is hopefully getting a new PC tomorrow
<superfly> quad core, 8 gigs or RAM, 2TB hard drive
<superfly> *of
<Kilos> wow
 * nuvolari wipes away a tear
<nuvolari> that sounds so beautiful
<superfly> insurance paid out for my servers being wiped out by lightning
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> that sound really great
<inetpro> superfly: sounds like nice hardware
<nuvolari> hmm.. discover pearlinux... and boom. HTTP/404
<superfly> inetpro: entry level, really
<superfly> just a little bit of extra here and there
<Kilos> no man inetpro i said earlier cron is even harder work 
<Kilos> whew
<nuvolari> ack, having a very bad first impression of pear :-/ website has more missing pages than working ones
<Kilos> if i can stay awake ill get www.elementaryos.org tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: A short introduction to cron-apt http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/162
<nuvolari> http://pear.prophecy.li/ now we're talking!
<Kilos> i looked at 2 sites today inetpro for newbies to cron and updating with it
<Kilos> dunno nebies to what they write for
<Kilos> newbies
 * inetpro just installed cron-apt for the first time
<superfly> nuvolari: wow, the last time I looked it worked
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like there's nothing to do
<inetpro> by default it will run at 4:00 every morning
<Kilos> huh?
<Kilos> i dont want that man
<Kilos> i turn of all updates and auto upgrades etc
<Kilos> off
<nuvolari> superfly: that other link's website is making an impression
<superfly> nuvolari: looks like they're going to upgrade the site when they release PearOS 8?
<inetpro> Kilos: you started this
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> it needs to work with at
<Kilos> thats understandable
<inetpro> no man
<inetpro> 11/09 21:22:40 <Kilos> didnt you work out how i could use it for updates without the password hassle
<inetpro> Kilos: explain that ^^
<Kilos> oh ya didnt you
<Kilos> have i never done update upgrade with at?
<inetpro> Kilos: you just don't do it with at
<inetpro> why would you want to?
<inetpro> there is cron-apt for this purpose
<superfly> nuvolari: from what I can see, PearOS is a highly customised Gnome Shell
<Kilos> why not sudo -i and then run the at command with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Kilos> wont that work
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> By default, cron-apt will only download updates -- it will not install them.
<Kilos> what will that break something
<inetpro> Kilos: read the link above man
<Kilos> i am
<inetpro> start from the top and go from left to right
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> then keep going until you have reached the bottom of the page :-)
<inetpro> that's how you read a man page as well
<Kilos> you mean that script inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: what script are you talking about?
<Kilos> if [[ `apt-get update 2>&1 | grep Get` ]]; then
<Kilos>   if [[ `apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade 2>&1 | grep Inst` ]]; then
<Kilos>     apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade
<Kilos>   fi
<Kilos> fi
<Kilos> with the commands before it
<inetpro> nee man
<inetpro> that is someone commenting on teh story
<inetpro> some anonymous guy nogal
<Kilos> <inetpro> then keep going until you have reached the bottom of the page :-)
<inetpro> obviously you can learn from that
<Kilos> man ek sukkel
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> learning isnt the prob remembering is
<inetpro> Kilos: don't do stuff that you don't understand what they do
<Kilos> thats why i asked about at
<inetpro> at is old man
<Kilos> dont understand the cron stuff and having it download daily and mail me and whatever else
<inetpro> that was mentioned by me just to introduce you to the idea of automating stuffs, back then
<Kilos> old i good for me
<Kilos> is
<inetpro> old can be dangerous
<inetpro> things change, remember!?
<Kilos> modern stuffs need modern way of thinking brains
<inetpro> so even cron-apt needs to be looked at carefully
<Kilos> ya ill stay awake to do update/upgrades
<Kilos> and no good saying its english if you can read it you can understand it
<inetpro> I still like the idea of con-apt and will try it out on my side
<inetpro> cron-apt as well
<Kilos> ya if you can do once only update/upgrades then fine
<inetpro> looks like a very simple and easy solution
<Kilos> not daily
<Kilos> and no mailing
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> everyone still awake
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> no one said night yet'
<Kilos> i wanna get that fast iso
<Kilos> www.elementaryos.org
<Kilos> if it will work with 12.04 .deb packages thats good
<magespawn> new software again?
<Kilos> well everything is working here
<Kilos> and lpi is hard work so i need to do something relaxing
<magespawn> different way to relax, not waht most people would consider
<magespawn> what as well
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i am busy reading the Asterisk manual
<Kilos> ah i wanna know about that sometime
<Kilos> how do they connect fones to the pc with it running
<magespawn> there is a pci phone card in the computer
<Kilos> aah
<superfly> I write code to relax
<superfly> oh wait, I write code to work too
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hrm, now I'm confused
<Kilos> why?
<magespawn> be careful, the lure of the dark side is powerful
<magespawn> he does not know when he is working or relaxing
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> or doing both at the same time
<Kilos> i still dont understand 2 same keyboards to the pc
<Kilos> they both type to the same place so why?
<Kilos> different if one worked to pidgin for right hand and one to xchat for left hand
<magespawn> why? who has that set up?
<Kilos> the fly
<magespawn> the best way to find out is to ask him, it might well be for two seperate programs or two different areas of the same program
<magespawn> never tried that
<Kilos> i have but he just said he uses both
<magespawn> well that is a good a reason as any other 
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i need some help i dont see where to download that os
<Kilos> www.elementaryos.org
<Kilos> what am i missing
<Kilos> oh i found it sorry
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> right nerar the top
<Kilos> near
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> is it that time already?
<Kilos> nearly
<Kilos> 13 mins more
<magespawn> heck i should be in bed
<Kilos> ya 
<Kilos> go sleep
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> work tomorrow
<magespawn> yes but have a few things to finish first
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> and hes of to bed before me
<magespawn> good night
<inetpro> good night
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-12
<mazal> maaz tell ThatGraemeGuy I investigated quickly running root cronjobs and will test from tonight
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<Kilos> hi DeonP 
<DeonP> hi Kilos
<mazal> More oom Kilos ,DeonP
<Kilos> môre mazal 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy I investigated quickly running root cronjobs and will test from tonight" 23 minutes and 20 seconds ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: good stuff :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Kilos, my schedules wget worked last night. This morning I had the iso :-)
<Kilos> is it one hand counting yet?
<Kilos> lekker i love wget
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes indeed, 5 more work days! :)
<Kilos> especially with a dicey internet
<Kilos> hehe getting excited
<mazal> Tonight gonna let the server iso dl and start trying the root cron job for updates as well
<superfly> good morning
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> looked last night with the pro. it wants to update daily
<Kilos> i only do update/upgrade when data is full
<Kilos> so cron and i arent buddies
<Kilos> nothing worse than planning data use to last 2 months and an upgrade finishes you in 1.5 months
<mazal> You can schedule cron for only Fridays or only certain days of the month Kilos 
<Kilos> ill leave it till i one day get uncapped adsl
<Kilos> head too full of lpi and other stuff
<Kilos> i go feed sheep
<Kilos> hi Xethron zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> got a funny error while booting this morning i/o error Zram0
<Kilos> whatever that might be. everything is working fine
<Kilos> did memory test and no probs shown
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<zeref> tumbleweed: I'm trying to build a deb package to run only on python3, I followed http://www.wefearchange.org/2012/01/debian-package-for-python-2-and-3.html to package for python 3.
<zeref> after i install the package, I get a from  urllib.request import Request, urlopen
<zeref> ImportError: No module named request
<zeref> aah
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<zeref> http://pastebin.com/2pEB2GLA
<zeref> but if the test the application using python3 *.py it works?
<zeref> any idea why?
<mazal> Does anybody know , on 12.04LTS UbuntuOne , how do you see the last files that was synced ? On 13.04 the applet shows it , but 12.04's version doesn't have that applet
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn you getting there hey
<magespawn> today i am at the shop closing it up and organising the last few service pc's out the door
<Kilos> ah i thought youd sorted irc at work
<magespawn> yes i logged on from there yesterday
<bduk> Morning everyone
<tumbleweed> zeref: are you sure you are *actually* using python3 ?
<tumbleweed> zeref: in fact, from that traceback, you definitely are using python2.7
<tumbleweed> zeref: packaging for Python 2 & 3 just got a *lot* easier, that howto is out of date.
<tumbleweed> man pybuild
<magespawn> bduk: hi 
<Squirm> hi
<magespawn> hey Squirm
<Squirm> hi there magespawn 
<Squirm> rather quiet today
<magespawn> yup
<magespawn> and i am now off too
<Squirm> almost lunch for me
<zeref> tumbleweed: thanks. working now
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<superfly> andrewlsd: ping
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> this is hilarious: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BTjtDjCCMAA_N_M.jpg:large
<andrewlsd> superfly: pong
<superfly> andrewlsd: private message
<Kilos> bbl
<DeonP> folks l2tp client problem sorted!! :D
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: you bought those kitkats locally?
<andrewlsd> ^^ -- also keen to find that out.
<inetpro> DeonP: well done
<inetpro> now please document and share what you did for the benefit of others
<magespawn> later all
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> abend
<kbmonkey> hallo Kilos 
<kbmonkey> sorry I got dc'd last night
<Kilos> ahi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> disconnected
<Kilos> np ian fixed
<Kilos> or was last night
<Kilos> havent heard again
<kbmonkey> he fixed it? wow amazing
<Kilos> SilverCode, code us to run plasma-desktop from cli and it worked
<Kilos> told
<kbmonkey> nice
<kbmonkey> of course only someone with KDE experience could have helped :]
<Kilos> id akready got him to install all plasma stuff i got in kde and kubuntu-full and just that running in cli let it get going
<Kilos> weird hey
<kbmonkey> yes, it is curious
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> first class tomorrow night kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, thanks!
<kbmonkey> i need to make a reminder
<kbmonkey> damn I'm hungry
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> been working late this week
<kbmonkey> its not fun
<Kilos> get tins of gold dish curry vegetables
<Kilos> top off and eat
<kbmonkey> ew gross. no i like fresh food
<Kilos> they very lekker
<kbmonkey> I'll go make burgers just now
<kbmonkey> ;P
<Kilos> thats not as healthy
<Kilos> curry is very healthy
<kbmonkey> if you think that you have not had a monkey burger!
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> lol!
<kbmonkey> I am amazed at how large these games are today. it blows my mind!
<kbmonkey> the guys at work talk about this game they play, battlefield or something. the updates are like 20+GB
<kbmonkey> What The Heck!
<Symmetria> sup ;p
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> so remeber a while back when I left tenet there was talking about me moving to kenya? :)
<Symmetria> seems like thats finally gonna happen
<Symmetria> ;p
<kbmonkey> nice Symmetria 
<kbmonkey> gonna go see some lions
<Symmetria> kbmonkey lol game updates are huge
<Symmetria> world of warcraft updatres are a coupla gig each time
<kbmonkey> I just got my data bundle doubled, and that is like still 5 times my limit,
<Symmetria> heh, got offered a job that Im almost certainly gonna take, the money and the position, I'd be nuts not to accept
<Symmetria> just trying to negotiate a bit because I figure anyone who comes with a first offer like that, is probably prepared to go higher ;p
<kbmonkey> indeed!
<Symmetria> very odd tax rules as well about being an expat
<Symmetria> did you know that if you are outta the country for a full month without coming back, and in total you are outta the country for 183 days in a tax year
<Symmetria> all foreign earnings are tax exempt in .za
<Symmetria> which means, if you're working in say kenya, but you're being paid by a third country, like mauritius, technically you aren't working in kenya, so you arent taxed there
<Symmetria> you are never in the third country so you arent taxed there
<Symmetria> and you arent taxable in south africa because its all tax exempt foreign earnings
<Symmetria> meaning, you're tax free
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> how awesome is thar
<Symmetria> that
<DeonP> Kilos!!! :)
<DeonP> its working
<Kilos> hi DeonP 
<Kilos> what did you do
<Kilos> make notes
<Kilos> well done
<DeonP> routing probs i did :)
<DeonP> its the simple things that always get you lol
<kbmonkey> good work DeonP !
<kbmonkey> Im off to gomake some gains
<Symmetria> lol routing issues arent always simple though :)
<Kilos> hehe
<DeonP> boss is happy, now we can host his website and email in house
<Symmetria> why would he want to do that :0
<Kilos> cool
<Symmetria> hosting websites at home is scary :) no proper infrastructure at most houses 
<Symmetria> oh you mean inside the company
<DeonP> save money :) for now, new buiseness and money is tight, VERY tight
<Symmetria> yah that makes sense if you have the bandwidth for it :)
 * Symmetria tries to figure out his travel schedule 
<DeonP> dont need too much bandwidth, and he's got proper uncapped adsl
<Symmetria> lol, so, on friday I left home and was asked when I would be back, so I was like, not 100% sure, but I figured a week or 2
<Symmetria> flew to mauritius, and lol, just found out before I get home, I gotta first go via mombassa, nairobi, kampala and kigali
<Symmetria> and chances are by the time Im done with that, I'll have to go somewhere else ;p
 * Symmetria is making it home for a week outta every 10 at the moment 
<DeonP> ok folks i'm off to have a rest lol will do a write-up on setting up xl2tpd on isp for fixed ip
<Kilos> poor dog
<Kilos> havva good rest DeonP 
<Symmetria> lol doggy is harassing my parents who look after her :) she loves them anyway
<DeonP> pretty simple once you know how lol
<DeonP> ty  chat tomorrow
<Kilos> ok
<Symmetria> hrm, wait, he's running l2tpd on linux? interesting, wonder if that v2 or v3
<Kilos> haha hes been battling some days
<Symmetria> lol I made my clients ceo very happy today, I managed to make his mac print to one of those giant xerox workcentre printers
<Kilos> ask him tomorrow
<Symmetria> and apparently no one else had been able to do that in weeks because no one else uses mac ;p
<Symmetria> (it took me all of 30 seconds)
<Trixar_za> Righto
<Trixar_za> It's fun compiling the kernel
<Trixar_za> Like creating a frankenstein monster
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> Finally got buildroot to work like I want
<Trixar_za> So I'm pretty happy
<Kilos> good
<Trixar_za> Does seem to take a while to build though
<Kilos> how long you been busy on it now?
<magespawn> maybe we could also let DeonP know about that free hosting in the cape
<magespawn> woops
<Kilos> what free hosting the one that was on facebook?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> no that other company with the solar powered data center
<Kilos> why didnt you tell me too
 * Kilos cries
<Trixar_za> about 27 minutes
<magespawn> see now i am back, bet you guys did not know who was speaking 
<magespawn> thought we did Kilos
<Trixar_za> But it's to be expected
 * magespawn goes to google name
<Trixar_za> Free hosting in the cape?
<Squirm> magespawn: Teraco
<Squirm> Trixar_za: afaik you need to own the server though, they'll just host it
<Trixar_za> Ah
<Trixar_za> I wish I owned a server
<Trixar_za> :P
<Squirm> HP Proliant Microsever going for R1300 ex :(
<magespawn> no this was free website hosting
<Squirm> 2.2Ghz AMD Dual Core, 2Gb RAM, 250Gb hdd
<Squirm> obviously the small form factor is cool. can also take 4 hdds in total and up to 8Gb RAM
<Squirm> afaik they also have a 150W psu
<Kilos> Squirm, explain that to me please
<Squirm> Kilos: which ?
<Kilos> if you own the server do you take it to them?
<Kilos> i dont savvy the hosting thing
<Squirm> Kilos: I figure so. I'd also think it'd have to be a Rackmount
<Squirm> Kilos: in a data center, you'll have a steady internet connection and there should be no downtime
<Kilos> oh ok so you take them your hardware and they run it for you
<Squirm> that's why hosting is good
<Kilos> magespawn, find it man
<Kilos> i still want a host for my bot
<magespawn> patience
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got no more uncapped now with shop closed?
<Squirm> we host our own MX and up until a few months ago our website too. but when we moved our site off-site, we got a backup mx from dyndns. so none of our mail fails, we just only receive it when we come online
<magespawn> this is website not bot hosting
<Squirm> magespawn: shop closed
<Squirm> ?
<magespawn> still have adsl
<magespawn> yup from the end of the month
<Squirm> oh wow
<Kilos> magespawn, gotta IT job Squirm 
<magespawn> https://www.cybersmart.co.za/hosting.cgi
<Kilos> where you been
<Squirm> that's cool magespawn. where abouts?
<magespawn> Bonamanzi
<magespawn> just down the road
<Squirm> ooh
<magespawn> Kilos: you might be able to host a bot here https://www.openshift.com/
<Kilos> lemme look
<Kilos> eish redhat
<mazal> Naand oom
<Kilos> oh i could alien ibid
<Squirm> Kilos: I'll stand by RedHat
<Kilos> naand mazal 
<Squirm> cheers mazal 
<mazal> Hi and bye Squirm 
<Kilos> no man goeie naand
<Squirm> is it still good if it's cold and misty outside?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Yes
<Squirm> Outside Temperature	12.4°C
<Squirm> Wind Chill	12.4°C
<Squirm> Heat Index	12.4°C
<Squirm> Dewpoint	10.6°C
<Squirm> Humidity	89%
<mazal> Then you can over-induldge in indoor activities
<Squirm> Since Midnight
<Squirm> High Temperature
<Squirm> Low Temperature	 13.9°C at 15:49
<Squirm> 7.7°C at 01:16
<Squirm> we had a high of 13.9 today
<Squirm> and yes, I set up a weather staion yesterday
<mazal> brb washing calls
<Kilos> squirm go see how to install ibib there
<Kilos> once working ill maintain it if necessary
<Kilos> ibid
<Kilos> i see they show python
<Kilos> would one need to convert a .deb to a rpm
<Squirm> or compile from source
<Kilos> alien has worked for me before
<Kilos> i dunno how to compile
<Squirm> will try and set it up quickly
<Squirm> (never used ibid though)
<Kilos> i ran some rpm thing on maverick after using alien to convert rpm to .deb
<Kilos> i can help you with ibid i think
<magespawn> Squirm: one of my responsibilities is an asterisk running on a headless CentOS
<Kilos> oh Squirm can you try set it up for me
<Squirm> magespawn: that's cool. I want to start getting asterisk into the school.
<Squirm> but we kind of need fiber too
<Kilos> magespawn, that asterisk is for voip right?
<Squirm> Kilos: busy setting it up
<Squirm> and yes
<Kilos> wont it see that im not you?
<magespawn> not only voip and call routing recording, music on hold, tracking etc software pbx
<Squirm> Kilos: I created an account too
<Squirm> magespawn: look at
<Squirm> Elastix
<magespawn> everything call related
<Kilos> ok then can use use pc mike for calls as well magespawn ?
<Squirm> it's an all in one communication OS
<magespawn> i saw that thanks Squirm 
<Squirm> Asterisk, email, fax to email, email to fax, switchboard
<magespawn> almost anything Kilos 
<Kilos> wow
<Squirm> Kilos: it's all voip
<magespawn> very powerful and free
<Kilos> so i can install it here and use it that way for calls?
<Squirm> and you can get cellphone apps that can connect to it
<Squirm> Kilos: you'd still need a digium card, it's basically a fancy modem type card. connects your pc to the phone line
<magespawn> well they have it set up to do least cost routing between voip, cell and landline
<Kilos> ah
<nuvolari> o/
<magespawn> hey nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos, oom magespawn, uncle Squirm 
<nuvolari> *cough* :P
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<magespawn> now i'm an oom
<Kilos> eerste klas more aand op #linux-studies ne
<magespawn> ?
 * Squirm eyes nuvolari 
<Squirm> nuvolari: I'm now an uncle?
<Squirm> good evening grandfather nuvolari 
<Kilos> haha
<nuvolari> magespawn: it would surely be disrespectful to call you grandp... ok, nevermind
 * nuvolari ducks
<Squirm> oh yes, I do apologise to all for my talkativeness, I had about an hour sleep last night
<Kilos> whew
<nuvolari> waarheen het oom gehol?
<Kilos> huh?
<Squirm> Kilos: remind me to have a look tomorrow
<Squirm> I can't concentrate on what I need to do
<Kilos> ok ty Squirm 
<Squirm> and think I'm going to bed
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Squirm> night all
<nuvolari> night Squirm 
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom maak whew
<nuvolari> ek dog oom blaas asem af
<Kilos> die min slaap man
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> wat gebeur in more-aand se klas oom?
<Kilos> ek sukkel met my volk
<magespawn> cheers Squirm 
<Kilos> ek weet nie
<Kilos> kom kyk
<nuvolari> bbiab, phonecall
<Kilos> mazal, why dont you join our LPI classes
<Kilos> slack
<Symmetria> damnnnn
<Symmetria> I been looking at rental options in kenya
<Symmetria> with the housing budget I got, hahahahahahhaha 
<Symmetria> I could rent a damn mansion
<Symmetria> in the best area of nairobi
<magespawn> nothing wrong with that
<Symmetria> heh, you can rent a 4 bedroom house
<Symmetria> with a swimming pool
<Symmetria> cctv
<Symmetria> a braai area 
<Symmetria> dstv included
<Symmetria> for R16k ZAR a month
<Symmetria> if you push that to 25k ZAR a month you can have an 8 bedroom house with 8 on suite bathrooms 
<Symmetria> ;p like what the hell
<Symmetria> you could run a bloody guesthouse outta that
<magespawn> how much is that locally?
<Symmetria> heh, for the 4 bedroom place in capetown?
<Symmetria> double that, easily
<Symmetria> for an 8 bedroom place? in capetown that will run you 50 - 60 k a month 
<magespawn> no i mean how much is that in kenya?
<Symmetria> oh the 4 bedroom place as I said, about 16 thousand rand (about 160 thousand shillings)
<Symmetria> the 8 bedroom place about 250 thousand shillings (25 thousand rand)
<magespawn> image you got the housing allowance in pounds 
<magespawn> cost of living? cheap?
<magespawn> always nice to be paid in one currency and spend in another with exchange rates like that
<Symmetria> cost of living is dirt cheap
<Symmetria> I get paid in dollars and housing allowance is in dollars
<mazal> Sleep well everyone
<mazal> bye
<Kilos> night mazal 
<magespawn> cheers mazal 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> i telkom is doing a 20 gig renew your contract deal for R199 per month * 24
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> ^see
<magespawn> otherwise 10 gig 8ta for R199
<magespawn> afrihost has mtn 10 gig at R197 month to month no contract
<Kilos> yeah  i think thats what graeme got
<Kilos> with that modem goodie
<magespawn> tempting if i could get good mtn coverage
<Kilos> yeah me too but mtn sucks large here
<Kilos> offline every 2nd or third day and only edge
<magespawn> kinda want vodacom to do a similar deal
<Kilos> night guys. i go crsah
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> crash too
<magespawn> sleep well Kilos 
<magespawn> man my timing is off tonight
<magespawn> bed time for me, good night all
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Maaz: is https://twitter.com/ down?
<Maaz> inetpro: No, it's just you
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> seems to be down by my side
<nuvolari> this isn't funny
<nuvolari> 'talk' is supposed to be easy on linux
<nuvolari> I just spent more than 20 minutes and I still can't figure it out
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-13
<Kilos> cremora minora
<nuvolari> mornings oom Kilos 
<Kilos> morning nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi snowy
<bduk1> Goeie more almal
<Kilos> môre bduk1 
<inetpro> goeie more oom Kilos
<Kilos> more inetpro 
<inetpro> oh and a good morning to everyone else
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Squirm> 'lo
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> Maaz: larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Squirm
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Squirm> just for those bored people who can spare a little data
<Squirm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE
<Kilos> Maaz, spanne
<Maaz> I will keep the coffee machine topped up Kilos so you can just help yourself.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Squirm> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<Kilos> Squirm, please dont forget the hosting thing
<Squirm> Kilos: it looks complicated for what you want to do
<Kilos> aw
<Squirm> will have another look though
<Kilos> and dont forget first LPI class tonight
<Kilos> starting with runlevels on the pink hat thing
<Kilos> oh red
<Kilos> ai! hit a hang
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> won't make the LPI class
<Squirm> braai + lan
<Squirm> and I know the runlevels
<Kilos> enjoy
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<nlsthzn> morning all *yawn*
<Kilos> ohi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Have you guys seen that medibuntu is falling away. Wonder how we gonna get all medi stuff then ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> looks like everyone is saying most everything in there is no longer relevant except libdvdcss, which the vlc guys will provide
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://gauvain.pocentek.net/node/61
<mazal> You think we should go ahead and change to that repo now ?
<mazal> I added this repo : http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html and it updated mine now
<Kilos> sudo add-apt-repo http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<Kilos> is that the command
<Kilos> just that one package?
<charl> good afternoon all
<charl> very disappointed with the current state of xmpp implementations
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> installed prosody, configured my dns, couldn't connect with gnu freetalk and centerim gave a segmentation fault upon attempting to register a new user
<charl> ports were open and dns was configured
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> apparently i need to speed up development of my new idea :)
<charl> either that or start writing my own xmpp client/server implementations
<charl> we need a good reliable, distributed instant messaging system
<charl> and most of all secure :)
<Kilos> do whatever is the easiest for you
<charl> we need to solve this problem for everyone Kilos not just for me...
<Kilos> ya but who else has the time
<charl> enough people to make this work, i think
<charl> maybe i should ask around on pirateirc if someone would be interested
<charl> a lot of pirates are into privacy and distributed systems
<Kilos> ask them lets hear
<Kilos> only one here that commented was the pro wasnt it
<charl> retroshare is a good idea but i'm just not so sure about the reliance on upnp/stun
<Kilos> za peeps dont have time
<charl> why you people all so busy down there, i thought africans were easy going :0
<charl> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the IT peeps here never have time
<charl> but that's true there doesn't seem to be many projects that get off the ground in africa
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<charl> it's lunch time let's first drink some coffee
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, whats for lunch
<Maaz> Goats cheese on crackers and a bowl of salad for you fat people
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> charl, what kinda help do you need?
<charl> lol Maaz 
<charl> Kilos: programming, python/java
<charl> this is going to cost a lot of work
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> i need to first document the protocol but for that i also need input
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<charl> Maaz: dankeschon
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Maaz> charl: *blink*
<Kilos> ask in lpi class tonight
<charl> tls for connections, and for messages dsa for asymmetric encryption and aes for symmetric encryption
<charl> udp for sending messages, tcp for receiving messages for the relay nod3es
<Kilos> try that youngster in the states
<charl> ???
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<charl> cool i am on there i think
<charl> what you ppl doing tonight?
<Kilos> going through 
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> runlevels and some more
<charl> cool
<charl> ok a starting point for the architecture: http://i.imgur.com/tZwKT1D.png
<charl> each client connects to multiple servers
<charl> and for routing messages between clients, the servers talk to each other
<charl> connections between clients and servers are tls encrypted
<Kilos> you must try get smile and theblazehen involved as well
<Kilos> blaze has lotsa geek buddies
<charl> i like this architecture because everything is encrypted client to server and server to server
<charl> and over the encrypted tls connections you use another layer of dsa+aes encryption
<charl> for end-to-end encryption between clients
<charl> and if any of the servers fail, you can switch to different server without any impact on the client, it's fully transparent
<charl> and if you use a round-robin algorithm to switch between servers for message delivery, you can't intercept all the traffic by only listening to a single server, even though the traffic is double-encrypted in any case
<charl> hi henkj 
<henkj> hi charl
<charl> and the client ips are only known on the servers, the clients don't know each other's ips
<henkj> what is double encrypted?
<charl> henkj: i think you missed part of the conversation :)
<henkj> charl: I missed almost all of it
<henkj> but you had me interested with double encryption
<charl> check the logs in 30 mins or so, it should have updated by then, otherwise i can pastebin it for you
<charl> ok lemme pastebin it 1 sec
<henkj> thanks :)
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Trixar_za> I don't really use run levels so I don't really need to learn them
<charl> me neither
<charl> henkj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6101418/
<Trixar_za> It's more a systemd or related function ;P
<Trixar_za> I tend to use busybox's init
<mazal> Anybody remember who is the guys that took over remastersys ?
<mazal> I can't remember now to go and check their site :-P
<bduk1> Buy everyone
<magespawn> mazal ask Kilos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> its not just runlevels man
<Kilos> 101.3, 102.1 and 102.2 from the study manual
<Kilos> 101.3 is runlevels
<Kilos> mazal, sorry i dunno
<mazal> http://system-imaging.blogspot.com/
<mazal> found it
<mazal> Enjoy the evening everyone
<mazal> Bye
<ThatGraemeGuy> ugh
<ThatGraemeGuy> in std 7 my maths teacher always used to mock me for getting simple stuff wrong and complicated stuff right
<ThatGraemeGuy> 20 years later not much has changed
<ThatGraemeGuy> just finished up doing a V2P, going from a single virtual disk (RAID happens at the storage level) to a software RAID set. boot both from livecd, mount source and target root filesystems
<ThatGraemeGuy> configure networking manually, rsync stuff from source to target
<ThatGraemeGuy> bind mount /sys, /proc and some other stuff like that, chroot into the copied target filesystem, run update-grub and grub-install to MBR of all the physical disks
<ThatGraemeGuy> sit for a bit and figure "yep, that's all"
<ThatGraemeGuy> reboot
<ThatGraemeGuy> ping ............
<ThatGraemeGuy> no response after 10 mins
<nuvolari> pong
<ThatGraemeGuy> and it turns out it booted just fine after all that, i just forgot to clear out udev's cached rules for network devices, so eth0/eth1 came up as eth1/eth2
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> on the plus side, only 4 more days here, woop!
<charl> haha that's so funny i had that too
<charl> with maths
<charl> thought i was the only idiot
<Kilos> inetpro, gaan huis toe
<Trixar_za> Jy's dronk - sorry, got caught up in the "Go home X, you're drunk" meme
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hows the kernel work going
<Kilos> Trixar_za, ?
<magespawn> i am on my way home, later all
<Kilos> later
<nuvolari> o/
<kbmonkey> lo
<Kilos> lo nuvolari kbmonkey 
<superfly> o/ from Debian
<Kilos> hi superfly kde debian of course
<Kilos> superfly, just testing or switched completely
<Kilos> ?
<superfly> Kilos: switched, like I said to you last night
<Kilos> not to me
<Kilos> i woulda remembered
<Kilos> i member you talking about a quad
<Kilos> i went green
<kbmonkey> welcome to the darker side superfly !
<superfly> kbmonkey: I was always halfway there... just didn't have a huge reason to go through the schlep of reinstalling
<superfly> new computer = reason
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/ again uncle Kilos :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> man Im gonna miss this place when I fly back to kenya tomorrow night
<Symmetria> mauritius is awesome ;p
<kbmonkey> ;hello nlsthzn o/
<nlsthzn> Symmetria, ah nice
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, alo :)
<kbmonkey> hiya :D
 * nlsthzn is conflicted, watch the game tomorrow and suffer a lot on night shift or skip the game and only suffer a little ...
<Symmetria> mmmm
<Symmetria> the one thing I miss about south africa 
<Symmetria> is that I cant drink water straight out the tap in the rest of africa 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> watch the game
<Symmetria> strange thing to miss but its a pain in the ass ;p
<Kilos> and drink lotsa coffee at work
<Symmetria> lol which game?
<Kilos> za/kiwis
<Symmetria> aahhh, lol, I only watch football ;p liverpool ftw!
<Symmetria> oh and Im watching man-u games this season because it amuses me to watch them lose ;p
<nlsthzn> guess I will see how tonigth goes... already feeling sleepy :/
<Kilos> more coffee nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> koffiehuis finished... so no more drinkabe coffee for me here... now back on tea... but stuck on the panel alone so can't just go and make some more... grrrr....
<Symmetria> errrr
<Symmetria> koffiehuis isnt drinkable coffee ;p
<Symmetria> drinkable coffee = freshly ground beans outta kenya put through a proper coffee machine ;p all instant coffee must die :)
<Kilos> no man Symmetria 
<Kilos> nescafe classic is lekker
<Kilos> and encore
<Symmetria> lol, how to know when you fly to much?. when you get to an airport at immigrations desk and the customs dude greets you by name before he's had a chance to look at your passport
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> kilos haha, tell you what, if we ever meet, I will give you a real cup of coffee
<Symmetria> and you will never look at nescafe the same way again ;p
<nlsthzn> Symmetria, anything from SA is ok for me :p
<Symmetria> nlsthzn trust me, go and buy some proper kenyan coffee 
<Symmetria> or some columbian coffee
<Symmetria> take your pick, they are as good as each other 
<Symmetria> ;p you'll never go back from that
<nlsthzn> well arabian coffee beans apparently also some of the best in the world...
<Symmetria> heh, columbian, kenyan, followed by arabian in third I would say
 * nlsthzn doubts it... give me Frisco and I am very happy
<Symmetria> coffee and tea are two of kenyas largest exports :)
<Symmetria> most of the high quality expensive tea you buy in the UK, all of that is kenyan 
<Symmetria> (kenya is known to make some of the best tea in the world)
<nlsthzn> cool... didn't know
<Kilos> they cant even make up their minds about ipv6
<Symmetria> Ugandan coffee is really strange 
<Symmetria> haha kilos who cant
<Kilos> them afrinic okes
<Symmetria> haha screw afrinic, I was in their offices this morning arguing with them
<Symmetria> and what an argument it was :) 
<Kilos> they a bunch of half wits
<Kilos> got nothing to do with progress. they all just scared someone else gets the lions ahre
<Symmetria> kilos give me till May next year... then things will change :) 
<Kilos> lets hope
<Symmetria> gnight all
<Kilos> night
<nlsthzn> night
<psychicist> night Symmetria 
<psychicist> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> psychicist, alo
<magespawn> good night all
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> Kilos: wat maak jy nog hier?
<nlsthzn> o/
<inetpro> nlsthzn: oops, not quite morning yet
<nlsthzn> well it is very early morning for me :)
<inetpro> cool, so I was not completely wrong
<nlsthzn> :D
<superfly> hi inetpro, nlsthzn
<inetpro> hello superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: gaan slaap!
<nlsthzn> superfly, alo :)
<nlsthzn> I think uncle Kilos long time sleepy now
<inetpro> yep probably fell asleep at his desk
<nlsthzn> drooling over his keyboard :p
<inetpro> ai!
<nlsthzn> :p
<nlsthzn> just saying if he can't type any "p"'s tomorrow and want some advice on his keyboard start there
<inetpro> :-)
<nlsthzn> other than that, all well with you inetpro and superfly ?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: all fine here thanks
 * inetpro just trying for the 2nd time to load Garmin Navigon on me note II
<inetpro> had about 80% of 620MB downloaded when the power tripped
<nlsthzn> better than the navigation software from Google?
<inetpro> I'm not sure really
<inetpro> but am willing to try
<nlsthzn> well I find I am using my phone more and more and not my Garmin cause it sucks :p
<nlsthzn> ok it was a cheapy but still
<inetpro> find it weird that I have to download a full 620MB but I guess I will be able to use it without needing a data connection once I start using it
<nlsthzn> hopefully :)
<nlsthzn> are you getting maps for the whole africa :p
<inetpro> will be nice if that is the case
<inetpro> strange thing is that I didn't have an option to choose
<nlsthzn> hmmm... well it would be handy to have US maps if you ever go there
<inetpro> so I really hope that I get at least the southern part of africa
<inetpro> will be a real waste if I get the US maps
 * inetpro not planning to go there any time soon
<inetpro> now I really hope that this thing could speed up a bit
<inetpro> sounds like we have yet another thunder storm coming our way
<inetpro> now on 64%
<inetpro> s/hope/wish/
<inetpro> uhoh
<inetpro> there comes the rain
<inetpro> 460/620 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: how are things on that side?
<nlsthzn> late :p
<nlsthzn> but ok I guess :)
<nlsthzn> work work and some more work
<inetpro> until what time is your shift?
<inetpro> 85%
<nlsthzn> 7 ... so that would be 5am in SA
<inetpro> ok
<nlsthzn> glad you think so ;p
<inetpro> you don't enjoy the work?
<nlsthzn> it can be rewarding and fun... however the company I am working for now has removed most of that... 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> how so?
<nlsthzn> day in and day out they expect the same little narrow output from you ... and because you excell at it you can continue with it :/
<nlsthzn> no chance for growth or anything new
<inetpro> donkey work?
<nlsthzn> repetitive...
<inetpro> sounds like my first job as a salary clerk
<inetpro> many years ago
<nlsthzn> and trying to go above and beyond just leads you to work harder for nothing as nothing changes...
<inetpro> became frustrating as hell very quickly
<nlsthzn> the one thing I miss from SASOL... until I hit the AA ceiling
<inetpro> yikes
<inetpro> downloaded 100%
<nlsthzn> whoohoo
<inetpro> and now it asks me to select the countries whose maps you want to be available...
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> ahh
<nlsthzn> wow
<inetpro> on the list I have, Botswana, Lesotho, Namibia, South Africa and Swaziland
<nlsthzn> bloatware?
<inetpro> hmm... will have to test and see
<nlsthzn> good article - https://www.usenix.org/blog/my-daughters-high-school-programming-teacher
 * nlsthzn posts random links cause it is past 2am
<inetpro> :-) I read that link
<nlsthzn> sad that it is still so rampant
<inetpro> yep
<inetpro> anyway, /me goes to sleep now
<inetpro> will have to test this thing tomorrow
<inetpro> funny new interface
<inetpro> good night
<nlsthzn> g night
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-14
<Kilos> hi superfly and others
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Kilos> happy with the new pc superfly ?
<superfly> so far so good
<Kilos> how much faster is quad than dual core
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> doesnt some bored coder feel like hacking in a modification to rtorrent for me ;p 
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> morning kbmonkey Symmetria 
 * Kilos watches za/nz match
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos -  good one matey
<superfly> Kilos: not noticeably
<kbmonkey> Id like me a new pc, I am jealous ;)
<Kilos> me too
 * Kilos keeps saving
<Kilos> will get there sometime
<kbmonkey> this one is 5+ years old, but still going strong
<superfly> kbmonkey: get lightning to strike your phone line and take out your two servers
<superfly> that's what I did :-P
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> ah I see. I do not have insurance on these things. So I hope the lightning stays away!
<superfly> kbmonkey: auto and general - covers household contents and car
<superfly> depending on your car, it could cost as little as R400 per month
<kbmonkey> If I save R400 a month I could buy a new pc every year :D
<kbmonkey> hey maybe I should do that...
<Symmetria> in kenya you can hire a full time live in maid and a full time live in driver on call 24/7 for $700 for both per month ;p
<kbmonkey> how is the game going Kilos ?
<kbmonkey> who is in the lead?
<Kilos> we behind 14/3
<kbmonkey> eish
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> frog ref is blind and sucks
<kbmonkey> the money must have talked loudly
<Kilos> yeah
<Symmetria> ugh I gotta pack up and start getting ready to fly again
<kbmonkey> thats a lot of flying Symmetria :(
<Symmetria> I worked it out, its been 6 months since I went more than a week without at least one international flight
<Kilos> pale toe
<Symmetria> heh kbmonkey tell me about it, I realized I was flying to much when the kenyan immigration guys started greeting me by name when I land before even seeing my passport ;p
<kbmonkey> I hate flying. takeoff is the best part, the other 99% of it is dredgingly boring
<Symmetria> kbmonkey lol luckily most of my flights are only 4 or 5 hours at a time
<kbmonkey> lol!
<Symmetria> I generally sit and read on my ipad or fall asleep
<Symmetria> today is a pain though, flying back to joburg, hanging around for 4 and a half hours and then taking off again to Kenya
<kbmonkey> *ibad ;P
<kbmonkey> that's what RMS called the iThings at his talk last week. 
<Kilos> 14/10
<kbmonkey> I have never flown more than 2 hours
<Symmetria> heh I dont care what anyone says about the ipad, it makes for a damn good battery efficient e-reader ;p
<kbmonkey> yay Kilos !
<Symmetria> kbmonkey lol, Ive done 18 hour flights before
<Symmetria> those are hell
<kbmonkey> that is madness
<Symmetria> heh the problem is that flying as much as I do, takes its toll on your body and your health 
<kbmonkey> I am sure!
<kbmonkey> best to move closer to work, eh?
<Symmetria> heh, problem is work is rather distributed
<Symmetria> I move between south africa, kenya, uganda, rwanda, tanzania,  mozambique, zambia and zimbabwe
<Symmetria> with the occasional trip to mauritius, london and the US thrown in
<kbmonkey> sounds like you are spread too thin, need more hands and feet in that dept 
<Symmetria> lol yeah need more people, but at the same time, more people drives down the price I can charge ;p
<Symmetria> always a trade off :)
<Symmetria> anyway time to go pack
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi psychicist 
<charl> how's poland
<charl> in NL it is raining cats and dogs
<Kilos> charl, ask theblazehen if he can help with the im thing
<charl> Kilos: i'll do, i just want to get some stuff down on paper first
<Kilos> somewhere youll get help with java and whatever
<charl> the last week has been very busy at work so i haven't had the time
<Kilos> ah
<charl> yeah or python is cool too
<charl> i always hate asking for help if i can't even do the start by putting things down on paper :)
<charl> btw i made some great progress with centerim and openpgp yesterday
<charl> centerim seems to segfault as standard when i try to register a new user
<charl> i tried to register a user on swissjabber.ch and ended up using freetalk to do that instead
<charl> but then i generated two rsa/dsa keypairs using gnupg
<charl> i put one on my machine at work and one on my laptop at home
<charl> and then imported the public key of the other on each
<charl> i opened centerim on each and assigned the local private key to my jabber account
<charl> and then i could chat between the two machines using full openpgp end-to-end encryption over xmpp
<charl> works perfectly, the only problem is while googling i could find absolutely no howto so had to figure everything out myself
<Kilos> ai!
<charl> i also figured out another irritating problem
<Kilos> so you pioneering
<charl> i have this problem on my cable provider (ziggo) that it seems to "timeout" tcp connections on high numbered ports
<charl> this affects ssh connections on non-standard high number ports which is often the case these days due to the random scans on port 22
<charl> in my ~/.ssh/config i have two settings set: ServerAliveInterval 30 and ServerAliveCountMax 10
<charl> that fixes the problem by frequently "
<charl> "pinging" the other side (sorry hit enter by mistake)
<Kilos> np
<charl> but with xmpp i still have the same problem when i connect to ports 5222 (tls) and 5223 (old-school ssl)
<charl> and i can't find an option in centerim to "ping" the server and keep the connection alive
<charl> however, swissjabber.ch actually allows you to use a non-standard port 443 (https)
<charl> and that seems to be working perfectly for the moment
<Kilos> timeouts suck
<charl> anycase, now i still have to write up a draft document of this new protocol of mine
<charl> will need to make time for it over the next week
<charl> quite a pity though, just ran wireshark and all the traffic from centerim to swissjabber.ch over port 443 is plaintext
<charl> if i enable secure mode it complaints that an unexpected tls packet was received
<charl> seems like it doesn't actually support tls
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you got lotsa figuring out to do
<charl> yeah indeed
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy you here onna weekend?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> moving some VMs across the country
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: up or down?
<ThatGraemeGuy> up
<ThatGraemeGuy> svn and git. not making sense to host them from the office anymore with the other guys being back in Century and we've moved to Obs
<superfly> OK
<Kilos> Maaz, seen squirm
<Maaz> Kilos: squirm was last seen 1 day, 7 hours, 35 minutes and 19 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-09-13 08:32:38 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-09-13 18:30:25 SAST
<charl> Maaz: seen cantide
<Maaz> charl: cantide was last seen 7 days, 23 hours, 34 minutes and 41 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-09-06 16:36:07 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-09-13 16:36:26 SAST
<charl> he's probably in korea now
<Kilos> he didnt even let us know he be going
<Kilos> grrr
<charl> hahaha how dare he :P
<Kilos> yeah
<kbmonkey> greetings all
<Vince-0> g'day
<kbmonkey> its a quiete day here
<kbmonkey> err, quiet
<kbmonkey> that game called Fez breaks my brain, a great puzzle game indeed
<charl> hi kbmonkey, Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> hi charl . oh hi vinc	
<Vince-0> Fez got boring after I couldnt find all the shinies
<kbmonkey> it is so wrong to be buffering a 3 minute youtube video
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: yes :(
<theblazehen> oh, hi guiys
<charl> hi theblazehen 
<charl> how's it going
<theblazehen> good and you charl ?
<charl> good
<charl> listening to the latest episode of hak5, very interesting
<charl> this is a good episode
<charl> everyone is getting crypto paranoid now and moving off the cloud etc
<charl> it's so funny first it was about getting people on the cloud now it's about getting people off the cloud
<theblazehen> charl: would you recommend it? How big is each episode? I only have around 15 MB HDD space left
<charl> lol that would be a problem :P
<theblazehen> charl: :(
<charl> if you watch the hd versions it's about 400-500mb per episode
<theblazehen> charl: and SD?
<charl> i just stream it though, play directly off the network
<theblazehen> Maybe I can clear some log files
<theblazehen> charl: Yeah, can try
<charl> 15mb... what the heck :)
<charl> are you on an ssd?
<theblazehen> or mount my netbook over SSH, has a larger HDD
<theblazehen> Nope, just a over 11 year oldHDD
<theblazehen> it's 40GB, and IDE
<charl> latest episode is 352.2 in SD
<charl> MB
<theblazehen> :(
<charl> what ?! 11 year old, and it still works?
<theblazehen> charl: well enough...
<charl> ok now i've heard it all again :0
<charl> :)
<theblazehen> Lol :p
<theblazehen> It's a WD BTW
<charl> western digital is good stuff
<charl> i trust those much more than seagate
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> you use finalterm ever?
<charl> doesn't ring a bell
<theblazehen> really nice
<theblazehen> have a look
<charl> whow this looks amazing
<nuvolari> Maaz: is facebook.com up?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Yes, https://www.facebook.com/unsupportedbrowser is up
<nuvolari> :?
<charl> lol unsupported browser
<charl> it sees the http lib maaz is using as an unsupported browser
<charl> hilarious
 * charl salivating over this final term
<theblazehen> charl: yeah :)
<theblazehen> charl: which distro? It's finalterm-git in aur for arch
<charl> running the ppa now under ubuntu
<charl> working !
<theblazehen> nice!
<theblazehen> breaks on tmux
<theblazehen> and nano
<charl> hmmm not terribly stable then
<theblazehen> yeah, still in dev
<theblazehen> But you can still use ed
<theblazehen> :D
<charl> hmmm how do i open a tab
<charl> the standard ctrl+shift+t doesn't do anything
<charl> i like the smooth scrolling and super smooth fonts, it reminds me of sublime
<charl> hmmm still very budggy, ctrl+u doesn't work well on long strings
<kbmonkey> it does look snazzy. but does not offer me anything I already miss :)
<charl> yeah i am still using konsole
<charl> the main reason for using konsole is that gnome-terminal and xfce4-terminal uses alt+1 alt+2 etc to move between tabs
<charl> that conflicts with applications like irssi
<charl> with konsole you use shift+left arrow and right arrow to move between tabs
<charl> the autocompletion in final term is amazing
<kbmonkey> Im loving urxvt now, it keeps out of my way 
<charl> wow talking about minimalist :)
<charl> nah doesn't run irssi either, this finalterm looks promising but still needs a lot of work
<charl> or i should say, irssi works but it doesn't display properly
<kbmonkey> I'm sure in time it will improve
<kbmonkey> man, I am trying to code some Pythons but I feel so lazy XD
<charl> me too i am supposed to be writing a draft right now and i am watching iptv :P
<kbmonkey> oh noes, crowded house is too depressing to listen to. skip..
<Kilos> wb Squirm what crashed
<Kilos> weather?
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za zere
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi zeref 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya morrow
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
<inetpro> good evening
<kbmonkey> evening
<superfly> hi
<kbmonkey> Im playing in python and pygame again. having a good time
<inetpro> fp
<Trixar_za> kbmonkey: Try Ren'py next
<Trixar_za> :P
#ubuntu-za 2013-09-15
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> i dont see system settings>advanced>autostart in 12.04 kde
<Kilos> who can tell me why
<Kilos> when i google i see conky stuffs, must that be installed
<Kilos> does one have to add plasma-desktop somehow in the startup and shutdown option
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> is it advisable to add this ppa for 12.04 kde?
<Kilos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<Kilos> oh my, 672m upgrade
<Kilos> sjoe
 * Kilos will cry if it crashes my kde
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> haha, I found a server that I probably need to upgrade but I have a feeling if I ever rebooted it, well, that would be the end of it
<Symmetria> 11:50AM  up 1844 days,  2:09, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<Symmetria> !
<charl> good aftenroon
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> hi smile 
<charl> how's it going
<smile> hi charl :) I'm fine :)
<smile> How are you? :D
<charl> i'm good thanks
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> kde keeps booting to password login
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i go try reinstall kdm
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> gonna go try rm ~/.Xauthority
<Squirm> hi
<Maaz> Squirm: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell squirm what happened there? got a warning shutdown coming now" 1 day, 6 hours and 53 minutes ago
<theblazehen> hi Squirm
<Squirm> tell kilos idk, was away. have you tried starting it again? someone must have restarted the server
<Squirm> hey theblazehen 
<Squirm> Maaz: tell kilos idk, was away. have you tried starting it again? someone must have restarted the server
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> evening all
<Squirm> Maaz: ?
<Maaz> Squirm: Excuse me?
<Squirm> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> hi Squirm  me needs somew advice about the bot please
<Kilos> some as well
<Squirm> Maaz: tell kilos idk, was away. have you tried starting it again? someone must have restarted the server
<Maaz> Squirm: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> I did that
<Squirm> and it didn't work
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> i got the message in pm
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, Squirm on freenode told me "tell kilos idk, was away. have you tried starting it again? someone must have restarted the server" 19 seconds ago
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> then why did it work now
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> yeah i got a message that it was going down now
<Kilos> but
<Kilos>    Maaz: nearly always works
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Squirm> hmm
<Kilos> if i start the bot from my ssh and close the terminal the bot dies too
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> how do you start it on your pc?
<Kilos> just type in ibid
<Kilos> i need to find out how they start them remotely
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> it doesn't seem to have a daemon mode
<Squirm> only other way is to run it in a screen session
<Squirm> or
<Squirm> Kilos: type 'ibid &&'
<Kilos> in the ssh?
<Squirm> yeah
<Kilos> or terminal here?
<Squirm> in ssh
<Kilos> aw i dont have the link here on kde
<Kilos> been fighting it all day
<Kilos> even disconnexted my unity
<Squirm> check private
<Trixar_za> Actually the server was down for a day and only came back like 8/9pm-ish yesterday
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> good evening all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> ibid problems?
<Kilos> upgrading
<Kilos> no good if she post twice for a link
<Squirm> Trixar_za: Kilos says thanks
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> gracias Trixar_za 
<Kilos> and the weather report must work
<Kilos> im scared to see data balance
<Kilos> did major upgrade to my kde today
<Kilos> methinks its kde 4.1.11 or something like that
<theblazehen> :/
<theblazehen> Kilos: no neighbours with wifi? /s
<Kilos> lotsa black screens, hangs and safe mode boots
<Kilos> and not getting past password login
<Kilos> yeah there is one but i dont have a wifi card in the pc Trixar_za 
<magespawn> Right back, again, data died on tablet
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> Kilos: s/Trixar_za/theblazehen lol
<Kilos> such a pain hey
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<magespawn> Yup next month going to get data contract, save money that way
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yeah with a permanent job thats the answer
<Kilos> you can get that 199 one
<Kilos> oh you not 8ta or telkom
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> QA: hi
<QA> hiya
<magespawn> Not a problem really, sim in tablet is pay as you go
<Kilos> QA: weather in pretoria
<QA> Kilos: In Pretoria, South Africa at 8:00 PM SAST on September 15, 2013: 26°C; Humidity: 5%; Wind: WSW at 6 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:04 AM SAST/6:00 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 2:03 PM SAST/2:39 AM SAST
<Kilos> see the diffs magespawn 
<Kilos> is there a correct way to end an ssh
<Kilos> or just close terminal
<theblazehen> ^D or exit or close. Same thing basically
<Kilos> cool ty exit works fine
<magespawn> I am off for now, i have work to do, later all
<theblazehen> bye magespawn
<magespawn> good night
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> oh thats right
<Kilos> night guys, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-08
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk  nlsthzn  inetpro  and others
<nlsthzn> good morning uncle Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty nlsthzn  and you?
<nlsthzn> good thanks
<Kilos> i need help again
<nlsthzn> don't we all
<Kilos> i want to connect through a switch box thing
<Kilos> must i use vpn for that
<nlsthzn> it is your switch at your home?
<Kilos> ya its right here
<Kilos> i want to connect to another pc im gonna install server on
<Kilos> i see vpn openvpn and more
<Kilos> im reading here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<nlsthzn> all you need to be able to see the other PC is if both of there IP's are configured to be on the same subnet... 
<nlsthzn> all to do with setting the correct IP addresses
<Kilos> ok ty thats a start
<nlsthzn> so both should be something like 192.168.1.xxx
<nlsthzn> and then you can use ssh to connect to the server
<nlsthzn> or if you use samba you can share folders etc. that way too
<Kilos> i want to run minetest on the server so must i choose the host option when installing it
<nlsthzn> I don't know minetest
<Kilos> its just a game
<Kilos> like minecraft
<nlsthzn> I know what it is I don't know how to configure it I mean
<nlsthzn> but hosting sounds right
<Kilos> i have it running on here in another user but it slows kde down too much
<nlsthzn> then all you would need is the ip address of the server to give to the client to be able to connect
<nlsthzn> you should be able to run the server and the client on the same user afaik
<Kilos> i get stuck with all the options
<nlsthzn> I see there are wiki's that help - http://wiki.minetest.net/Setting_up_a_server
<nlsthzn> etc
<Kilos> vpn and openvpn and domain stuff whew
<Kilos> i dont want it on here. it must be on another pc
<Kilos> but lemme look
<Kilos> if i can make a minetest server on other pc without first installing ubuntu server that will lessen headache
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> first let me try change my ip here on kde
<nlsthzn> you don't need a server edition of linux to run "servers"
<Kilos> on another pc?
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> i used nm to try change the ip but ifconfig shows it still the same grrr
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> found this http://www.wikihow.com/Assign-an-IP-Address-on-a-Linux-Computer
<Kilos> will read and try
<Squirm> I tend to have to disable and enable the interface when I change it with nm
<Kilos> aha ty
<Squirm> well, disabled "networking"
<Kilos> must i set a static ip address?
<nlsthzn> depends on how your system get an ip...
<nlsthzn> if they don't automatically get one from DHCP then you can set them manually
<Kilos> oi you see more options
<Kilos> well lets think
<Kilos> before i saw the wifi router with dhcp but now my ip is weird
<Kilos> so cant even see the router
<Kilos> thats why im trying the switch thing
<Kilos> hopefully its not a faulty one
<ThatGraemeGuy> how many PCs are you linking together?
<Kilos> 2
<ThatGraemeGuy> does 1 of them have a gigabit ethernet interface?
<Kilos> both do i think, 
<ThatGraemeGuy> you don't need a switch just cable them directly to each other
<Kilos> couple of years back i had to use a crossover cable to connect them
<ThatGraemeGuy> gigabit interfaces will automatically sort the out, no need for crossover
<ThatGraemeGuy> *that
<Kilos> ok let me connect directly
<ThatGraemeGuy> even if only 1 is gigabit and the other is 100M, it will still work
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, direct connection and they both ought to come up with a 169.254.x.y address
<Kilos> the other one has no os installed yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> doesn't matter, when your O/S or installer comes up it'll get an address like that
<Kilos> wbb gotta go make sheep food ready
<Kilos> been thinking or trying to anyway
<Kilos> i think i first must get my ip in the range of the router for when i want to use it
<Kilos> before i do other stuffs
<inetpro> good mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> lo inetpro  
<Kilos> in between Spekko  
<Spekko> more Kilos
<charl> morning all
<Joe_knock> morning
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Joe_knock> Kilos: I've been here before :P
<Kilos> lol well welcome back then
<Kilos> what did you break?
<Joe_knock> nothing. Just came to chill here. 
<Kilos> cool
<Joe_knock> Things are very quiet in the SA IRCs
<Kilos> yeah everyone is too busy making a living
<Kilos> and im doing manual labour
<Joe_knock> What do you do?
<Kilos> as little as possible but today im working with these things
<Kilos> Eisenia fetida
<Kilos> emptying a bin and restarting 2
<Kilos> http://home.howstuffworks.com/vermicomposting1.htm
<Joe_knock> are you retired?
<Kilos> yeah kinda
<Kilos> very tired
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> good afternoon Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Joe_knock> Maaz: Hi
 * Maaz waves to Joe_knock
<charl> Kilos: thanks
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<charl> sorry Kilos :)
<charl> i'm on holiday my head isn't thinking straight :P
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hello~
<Kilos> hi Private_User  Tonberry  Xethron  
<Cantide> Kilos is the new greeter bot '-';;;
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and the old one
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> oh my, again
<Kilos> [Notice] -orwell.freenode.net- [freenode-info] channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? Please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<Kilos> hi superfly  inetpro  and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> shellcomplex  whats with the nick change
<smile> bye ;)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-09
<Kilos> morning Squirm  StonedAlchemist  Trixar_za  Xethron  and others
<StonedAlchemist> Morning kilos
<StonedAlchemist> How are you?
<Kilos> not too bad ty and you?
<Kilos> just an unhappy head
<StonedAlchemist> Eh not bad I suppose.
<Trixar_za> Morning Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> lo nuvolari_  waar is jy nou
<nuvolari_> ek is in die kaap oom
<nuvolari_> :P
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> wel, by die werk
<Kilos> ek wens jou alle voorspoed me die nuwe werk seun
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk  
<nuvolari> dankie oom Kilos 
<Kilos> eks bly jy kan darem irc doen
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hello :p
<Cantide> dinner time here..
<Cantide> soooooooooooooooooo hungry
<Cantide> i need to cook some South African food... if only i had the ingredients >_<
<Cantide> what are you up to, oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> dont they have mealie meal
<Cantide> probably..
<Cantide> i need to go shopping i think .-.
<Kilos> make pap and fry onions and tomato for gravy
<Cantide> right now i'm just cooking rice and some processed stew
<Kilos> im just parking off and doing some gardening in between
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> nice
<Cantide> i wish i had a garden ._.
<Kilos> rice is good if you are chinese but za peeps need pap as well
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> i like rice :)
<Cantide> yeah, pap would be good
<ThatGraemeGuy> make biltong
<Cantide> eh...
<ThatGraemeGuy> and potjie
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmmmmm potjie
<Cantide> those are a bit tough in my tiny apartment
<Cantide> can't make fire anywhere ._.
<bduk> Dont you peeps got work or something to do
<ThatGraemeGuy> you make biltong using fire? :-o
<Cantide> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> and you can make potjie on gas
<Cantide> i meant for the potjie
<Cantide> eww....
<Cantide> no work here - 5 day weekend :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> normally unforgivable but we can allow it in emergencies
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i can buy biltong - much easier
<Cantide> can't get a pot or make fire.. .so potjie .____.
<Cantide> brb, rice is done
<inetpro> potjie? Eish! 
 * inetpro very hungry now
 * Cantide is eating now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Cantide  you can make potjie in a slow cooker as well
<Kilos> they must have slow cookers there
<Cantide> yeah...
<Cantide> i'd have to buy one
<Cantide> ,_,
<Kilos> they cant cost too much there
<Kilos> very handy machine that, start it just before bed and eat lunchtime
<Kilos> and supper and next day
<Cantide> yeah...
<Cantide> or make it so i can control it from my phone
<Cantide> then i can just start cooking at the right time, no matter where i am
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> you laugh, that isn't as far-fetched as you think
<ThatGraemeGuy> should prove pretty simple using a few basic arduino bits
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> i've been playing with arduino lately
<Cantide> got two unos lying around now
<charl> morning all
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Cantide> evening~
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> '-'/
<charl> how are you doing
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl  
<Cantide> charl, pretty good - i have a 5 day weekend :D
<Cantide> what about you?
<Kilos> hi Joe_knock  
<charl> Cantide: nice ! i'm also doing well
<Cantide> :)
<Joe_knock> charl you're a long way from ZA. which part of Europe are you in?
<charl> Joe_knock: NL
<Joe_knock> cool.
<charl> nothing is "a long way" on the internet though :P
<charl> it's about 100ms away :P
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> hi somaunn  
<Kilos> i go eat now
<somaunn> hello Guys
<somaunn> Whoa good Kilos 
<somaunn> i have a question here
<somaunn> everytime i browse the web for some reason i get redirected to gen.xyz
<somaunn> what does it mean ?
<somaunn> i didn't experienced that with fedora
<somaunn> but now Ubuntu is giving that ***** stuff which i can't find the fix on google
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> using firefox somaunn  ?
<somaunn> yes, Kilos 
<Kilos> is that the only browser you have installed
<Kilos> methinks try another browser and if it also does it then its not the fox thats corrupt
<Kilos> Maaz  google opera browser for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "OperaBrowser - Community Help Wiki - Official Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser :: "Download Opera browser - Opera Software" http://www.opera.com/download :: "Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new Internet ..." http://www.opera.com/download/linux :: "Install Opera Web browser in Ubuntu
<Maaz> 13.04/12.10/12.04/11.10/Linux ..." http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-opera-web-browser-in-ubuntu.html ::…
<somaunn> opera ??? i don't really like opera 
<somaunn> i'm considering using chrome even if i prefer firefox
<somaunn> the integrated ubuntu browser doesn't seems to work
<Kilos> try epipany then
<Kilos> it is alot like the fox if i remember right
<Kilos> epiphany
<Kilos> im not a chrome fan 
<Joe_knock> Nobody should use chrome. Chromium is the "safer" option.
<Joe_knock> Which ubuntu are you using? somaunn 
<somaunn> epiphany ??? it's gnome web browser right ?
<Kilos> epiphany should be in the repos
<somaunn> hi Joe_knock thank you will go for chromium
<somaunn> Joe_knock, ubuntu 14.04
<Joe_knock> I have some other browser installed when chromium died on me. It's lightweight.
<Kilos> apt-get install epiphany
<Joe_knock> What exactly is happening when you say "I am being redirected to gen.xyz"?
<Kilos> sorry apt-get install epiphany-browser
<Kilos> otherwise you get epiphany game
<Kilos> hehe
<somaunn> case: trying to access a link from google.com search result by right clicking > open in a tab. the page loading work starts then endsup showing http://gen.xyz...... with advert of web hosting to GoDaddy
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like a dodgy browser extension
<ThatGraemeGuy> or plugin or addon or whatever firefox calls it
<Joe_knock> Yeah, sounds like something is sitting in between and turning your browser into an ad bot.
<Joe_knock> The technique for this is to normally go through each addon and disable it whilst keeping the others active.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wb somaunn  is it sorted?
<Joe_knock> wb
<somaunn> not really
<Kilos> oi
<somaunn> i think i have a problem with my 3G by the same way
<somaunn> what CLI tool can i use to do QoS measurement of my internet connection ?
<Kilos> what is QoS
<somaunn> i'm also fighting with my ISP to get better signal but i have to prove things when i say " your internet connection is problematic "
<somaunn> QoS= quality of service
<Kilos> run ping command and mtr
<Kilos> lemme find them
<Kilos> i also run iftop all the time
<somaunn> iftop ?
<Kilos> apt-get install iftop
<Kilos> then in cli you do sudo iftop
<somaunn> okay doing it now
<inetpro> hmm....
<somaunn> tell me what kind of details does iftop gives ?
<Kilos> dont hmm... man tell him what to use
<inetpro> Pidgin Unity Integration Returns in Ubuntu 14.10 
<somaunn> Kilos, i've launched iftop but it looks like an interface monitoring tool
<Kilos> iftop shows all data in and out\
<Kilos> amounts
<Kilos> ya that thing
<somaunn> i everytime use mtr which gives me couple of additional infos such as :packet loss, packet sent, average, best, worst
<Kilos> somaunn  try mtr -i2 -s0 -n 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> and here is a ping command
<Kilos> time ping -i2 -s0 -c10 8.8.8.8
<somaunn> but looking for something more accurate than mtr
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> tcpdump
<somaunn> inetpro, let me google about and come back here
<somaunn> did someone here tried iperf
<Kilos> oi i looked at the --help. you work it out then tell me
<inetpro> somaunn: you trying to do network throughput tests
<Joe_knock> seems like there's no love from SA ISPs these days.
<somaunn> inetpro, yes u right
<Kilos> Joe_knock  i like 8ta
<Kilos> telcom
<Kilos> telkom too
<Joe_knock> 8ta is basically MTN.
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> telkom mobile
<inetpro> uh, I meant to put a '?' at the back... not saying anything
<Kilos> mtn sucks here
<somaunn> inetpro, but i also want to track bootleneck and problematic node (if possible)
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> Joe_knock  8ta rocks especially if you have a telkom d-link modem
<Joe_knock> Kilos: 8ta runs mostly on MTNs network (their wireless parts)
<Kilos> well mtn here is edge and i get full 3g
<Kilos> i think telkom just has an arrangement with mtn to use their towers to put up telkom transceivers
<somaunn> guys, talking about that gen.xyz stuff 
<Kilos> yes somaunn  what did you find
<somaunn> i've tried to access http://translate.google.com but guess what ?
<somaunn> the browser displayed this : http://www.gen.xyz/availability-checker.php?src=translate.google
<Kilos> you went to  time ping -i2 -s0 -c10 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> something in your fox is corrupt
<somaunn> okay, how can i fix it then 
<Kilos> did you deactivate all the plugins/addon things
<somaunn> i'm even thinking about looking at DNS entries etc... other web browsers are not displaying that gen.xyz page but epiphany said "Ooops"
<somaunn> this is my mtr result: http://slexy.org/view/s2TqR3Ymwi 
<Kilos> lol
<somaunn> can someone translate it for me please ?
<Kilos> eish i see lotsa bad stuff
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  comment?
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh
<ThatGraemeGuy> summary?
<Kilos> you understand the mtr output
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> is that mtr from the Mars rover?
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> its pretty hideous
<Kilos> somaunn  which mtr command did you use?
<Kilos> he definitely wont do minetest online like that hey
<somaunn> Kilos, mtr -i2 -s0 -n yahoo.fr
<Kilos> lemme try it from here
<Kilos> somaunn  http://slexy.org/view/s20xjoaAgc
<Kilos> bit of a difference
<somaunn> kilos, please try this one for me mtr -i2 -s0 -n syn73.com
<Kilos> ok sec
<Kilos> somaunn  http://slexy.org/view/s20toXjGnq
<Kilos> try showing your 3g provider your mtr results and see what more they want
<Kilos> and go past the peeps at the help desk and talk to a data technician
<Kilos> or even better email their CEO
<somaunn> Kilos, lol that's ... loooool
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thats what i did here when mine was slow
<somaunn> the you get results... good move
<Kilos> somaunn  isnt there somewhere in firefox where you can disable redirects?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> that frightened him
<Kilos> wb somaunn  
<somaunn> thanks
<Kilos> hi acherv  
<acherv> hi kilos
<Joe_knock> Even a slow connection wouldnt cause that ad thingy to pop up. This is strange behaviour for linux.
<Joe_knock> unisa has a proxy? acherv 
<Kilos> it a bug in the fox methinks
<acherv> Joe_knock: help
<acherv> Joe_knock: sorry yep
<Joe_knock> link? acherv 
<Kilos> what would one use for a domain name on a home server install?
<Joe_knock> the regular ip address Kilos. Or localhost.
<Cantide> good night!
<Kilos> ty Joe_knock  
<Kilos> no need for .anything
<Kilos> eish now it wants a morror
<Kilos> mirror
<Kilos> and wont go past it
<Kilos> grrr
<somaunn> coming back in few hours
<Kilos> i wonder if purging firefox will help somaun
<Joe_knock> So I'm not the only axxess user on the internet :'D
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<lint_obscura> ...
<Kilos> hi lint_obscura 
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i didnt even grrrrrrowl
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wb
<Lionlkjklsajdlak> ...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> someone got a bad connection or playing lekker
<Kilos> or trying to spam us
<Kilos> nuvolari, hoe was jou eerste dag seun?
<Kilos> i go eat now
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ai! sick net again
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> inetpro  dont forget the topic updating please
<Kilos> wb Joe_knock  
<Joe_knock> Thanks. Freenode acting up tonight.
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> what does (Max SendQ exceeded). mean
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> they have a spammer messing around
<Kilos> i wonder why its just affecting you Joe_knock  
<Joe_knock> wont be the first time.
<Kilos> Joe_knock     cant you change hosts or something
<Kilos> or servers or whateva they call them things
<Joe_knock> Freenode hosts? Kilos
<Kilos> ya
<Joe_knock> I did try before, but freenode doesnt like south africa.
<Kilos> you must be on one thats beeing bombed
<Kilos> what host are you on?
<Kilos> its only you getting bombed
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Joe_knock> Kilos: fixed
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-10
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk  Spekko  nuvolari  Squirm  inetpro  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<nuvolari> more oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy, Xethron, bduk 
<Squirm> morning
<nuvolari> oh hi Squirm 
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there inetpro  
<Kilos> what did you break?
<nuvolari> oh hi inetpro 
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos, nuvolari, inetpro
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<nuvolari> oh hi superfly 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  ston
<Kilos> oi
<magespawn> howdy Kilos
<magespawn> off and on again so fast i do not even get disconnected 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ha not that time
<magespawn> ahh well
<magespawn> now that has been happening off and on for the past two months
<magespawn> 3 months sorry
<Kilos> your isp's fault?
<Kilos> or net in general
<magespawn> this looks to be the telkom hard line
<Kilos> Squirm, ping
<Kilos> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<Kilos> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Kilos> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<Kilos> i tried adding 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> how did you get me to sort it last time
<Kilos> thats the ip i see in ifconfig and if i dont get into the 192.168.0.254 range i cant get into my router
<Kilos> rename and create new?
<Kilos> i have googled and on links info crashed my kde so now im on unity to sort the prob before messing on kde again
<Trixar_za> I'd probably mess with /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/000resolvconf to use the nameservers I want
<Kilos> i just want to change my ip addy Trixar_za 
<Kilos> but it shows that 127.0.1.1
<Kilos> the nameserver thing Squirm gave me a workaround on 12.04 and i think the same thing will work here whatever it was we did
<Trixar_za> So does mine - probably because it should be handled by NetworkManager
<Kilos> i changed it in network manager to manual and by ipv4 made it 192.168.1.0
<Kilos> but ifconfig keeps the 127 one
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> if i remember right he did echo something
<Trixar_za> sudo su; echo "nameserver 192.168.0.254" > /etc/resolv.conf; exit
<Trixar_za> ?
<Kilos> whew i dunno Trixar_za it was 2 years ago
<Trixar_za> Off the top of my head
<Trixar_za> Yeah, that doesn't work
<Kilos> what does echo do?
<Trixar_za> sudo su makes you root
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i wonder if i try edit it as root
<Trixar_za> the next part writes nameserver 192.168.0.254 in the /etc/resolv.conf file and the exit exits root
<Trixar_za> But you can't do it like I did it :P
<Kilos> is sudo su and sudo -i the same thing
<Trixar_za> Looks like it
<Kilos> Squirm, worked it out there at work because he had to do it there
<Kilos> lets hope tonight isnt party night for Squirm 
<Trixar_za> Probably not
<Kilos> ping him dizzy
<Kilos> you see Trixar_za my router goes online with 3g but i have to be able to get in to tell it to allow the server to go online
<Trixar_za> Which is always fun to try figuring out hey
<Kilos> haha if you can get in ya
<Kilos> but them routers also are a challenge
<Kilos> a whole book of reading to not understand anyway
<nuvolari> home time
<nuvolari> \o/
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> so late
<Kilos> dont geek types knock off at 4 bells
<Kilos> or is that clerical staff im thinking of
<Kilos> Maaz, seen superhuman
<Maaz> Kilos: superhuman was last seen 4 months, 6 days, 7 hours, 12 minutes and 19 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-05-07 02:08:37 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-05-07 02:12:49 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> oi
<Xethron> io
<Kilos> hows things by you Xethron ?
<Xethron> Good and there?
<Kilos> good here too ty, summer coming fast
<Xethron> Jup
<Xethron> Very fast
 * Kilos smiles again after months of shivvering
<smile> hi :p
<Maaz> smile: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell smile I need to talk to you" 1 day, 1 hour, 28 minutes and 36 seconds ago
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi :D
<smile> You need to talk to me :p
<Kilos> why didnt you answer yestrerday man
<smile> so idea? :p maybe I left my computer open?
<smile> * no idea
<charl> good evening
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> for those that haven't seen it already: http://www.fsf.org/news/free-software-foundation-statement-on-the-new-iphone-apple-pay-and-apple-watch
 * tumbleweed assumes he can predict everything it'll say
<charl> hi tumbleweed 
 * tumbleweed waves
<Kilos> ohi tumbleweed  
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<charl> he's too quick for me
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hi tumbleweed!
<tumbleweed> hi all
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> how things tonight Kilos?
<Kilos> ok ty magespawn  and you?
<Kilos> im waiting for Squirm  to arrive
<Kilos> need some command or workjaround from him
<magespawn> all good Kilos 
<magespawn> what command or work around?
<nuvolari> oh my word :-/ my internet where I stay is utter cow poop
<nuvolari> Vodacom is dancing between edge, gprs, HSDPA and 3G. 8ta is edge only, Afrihost/MTN seems best so far, Provided wifi has some weird filters so apt-get won't do nothing
<nuvolari> I'm stuck in the middle.
<magespawn> hey nuvolari, sounds like fun
<magespawn> i have found that modems and mifi devices will choose the strongest signal even if it is not the fastest, especially when set in auto mode
<magespawn> if you change them to 3G/HSDPA mode only that might work
<Joe_knock> it is probably better to determine the strongest by seeing what the network prefers and then setting that as your main setting (ie. 3G only).
<Kilos> hehe nuvolari  are you in a block of flats or where are you staying
<Kilos> as in what is between you and the nearest cell tower
<magespawn> looks like maybe it has dropped him completely 
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> must be from work he shows online here then
<Kilos> or he is sleeping
<Kilos> whew kinda late hey
<Kilos> Joe_knock  your connection here is better tonight hey
<Kilos> hehe
<Joe_knock> Kilos: The error seems to be that I think freenode was flooding me with messages before I could receive them, and then I was getting thrown off.
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> are you on ubuntu?
<Kilos> once before someone here had something running that oinged freenode all the time so they banned him
<Kilos> i think it pinged them all the time
<Kilos> might have been private user
<magespawn> good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Wraz> Lalalala Gn
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-11
<bduk1> Morning Everyone
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos Good Morning
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nuvolari> o/ morning
<nuvolari> oh hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> morning bduk1, plustwo
<Squirm> morning nuvolari 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> how's slaapstad treating you so far nuvolari?
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> it's treating me well thank you ThatGraemeGuy!
<nuvolari> well, except for this morning's traffic :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> luckily you just missed the really crappy weather
<nuvolari> I tried to get in earlier... almost got to work at the same time as when I leave 30 minutes later
<nuvolari> I'm trying to get rid of the GPS travelling from work to home and vice-versa
<nuvolari> got a little lost twice :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> where are you travelling from/to?
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  inetpro  nuvolari  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo pro
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> fiddling with ip addy made my unity's nm-applet disappear
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Squirm  do you still have that info on how to fix the resolve conf i think it was. i lost all that when my drive crashed
<Kilos> i want to find a way to change my ip to 192.168.1.1 not the 127.0.0.1 thats forced in here and cant be changed
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> Kilos: try add it here
<Squirm> nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Squirm> nuvolari: where are you these days?
<nuvolari> Squirm: Cape Town
<Squirm> nice
<nuvolari> for a couple of days now :P
<Squirm> where abouts?
<Kilos> ok lemme try
<Kilos> remember Squirm  DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Kilos> you did something last time, i dont member if it was rename or echo or what
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> put it at the bottom of that file
<Kilos> there is nothing in there
<Spekko> morning morning Kilos, nuvolari & Squirm
<Kilos> hi spekko
<Squirm> what do you mean Kilos ?
<Kilos> that file is empty
<Squirm> maybe in /etc/resolconf/head ?
<Squirm> /etc/resolvconf/head
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> also empty
<Squirm> look around there
<Squirm> for the head file
<Squirm> somewhere
<Squirm> should be somewhere in /etc/resolvconf
<Kilos> i find in root/etc/resolvconf there is resolv.conf.d
<nuvolari> Squirm: Claremont/Southern suburbs
<Kilos> and update.d and update-libc.d
<Kilos> and interface-order
<Kilos> in  resolv.conf.d there is head and base files
<Squirm> nuvolari: hmm... that's a little far
<Squirm> I MIGHT be moving to Westlake
<Kilos> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head.
<Kilos> and i did nano after sudo su
<Kilos> if root cant write to it who can
<Squirm> sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<Squirm> nuvolari: I'm looking for accommodation as well
<Kilos> the ip addy i put in is there but i see nothing else in there 
<Squirm> then that's wrong
<Squirm> you have to find the head file
<Kilos> i see it
<Kilos> and it shows the ip i put in
<Kilos> i need my ip to be that so i can access my router
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi what are you up to?
<nuvolari> Squirm: yeah, it's quite expensive over here :-/
<nuvolari> well, I guess I'll adapt
<Kilos> my router is in the 192.168.1.254 range and wont let a pc with an ip that is out of that range in
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  you are on kde right?
<Kilos> what do you see in that head file
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> what do you mean by "wont let a pc with an ip that is out of that range in"
<Squirm> Kilos: what are you trying to do? change your IP address or DNS servers?
<Kilos> my ip on this pc
<ThatGraemeGuy> doesn't your pc get its IP via dhcp on the router?
<Kilos> so i can tell the router to allow the server to connect with 3g
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok never mind
<Kilos> once before i had to activate something in there to allow internet connection
<Kilos> the server cant complete its install because it cant go online
<ThatGraemeGuy> which server?
<Kilos> the one im installing on a second pc
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<Squirm> Kilos: you can always use ifconfig to change it temporarily
<ThatGraemeGuy> its plugged in to the same router that your normal pc is?
<Kilos> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> and during setup does it automatically get an ip or do you need to configure it manually?
<Kilos> i have no idea, because the install gets to where you choose a repo
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it ubuntu server?
<Kilos> yes 14.04
<ThatGraemeGuy> during the install at some point it will say configuring network
<Kilos> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you didn't need to do it manually
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it still in the installation process?
<Kilos> i had to fiddle and try the auto thing a few times before it passed there
<ThatGraemeGuy> is it still in the installation process?
<Kilos> nope i have it on the floor now till i get the router sorted
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh ok, can't help then
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry
<Kilos> np 
<Kilos> ill change them over. i put xp there to see if i could get in to the router and that works so now i can change it back if i can just get this pc to get into the router
<Kilos> thats why i want to change my ip addy
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you have a strong tendency to try and troubleshoot something and come to some idea of what the fix is in your head, when sometimes maybe you made an earlier assumption or misunderstanding
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then you come asking how to do "X", when a lot of the time you shouldn't even be messing with X
<Kilos> could be, my head dont work good
<ThatGraemeGuy> in this instance i'm not understanding at all why you need to change your IP
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless you have some exotic network setup, things should just work
<Kilos> so i can access the router
<ThatGraemeGuy> my point is that you are assuming the solution is to change your IP, but there is a very good chance you are just not understanding the problem correctly
<Kilos> nope 14.04 in unity and kde dont even see the router when its plugged in
<ThatGraemeGuy> ugh you know what forget it
<ThatGraemeGuy> good luck
<Kilos> what did i miss now
<Kilos> hi pipedream  
<ThatGraemeGuy> same as always you do not listen, i am trying to make you understand where you might be going wrong but you keep hammering on the same idea
<Kilos> sorry
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't be sorry :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> no loss to me
<Kilos> sorry for upsetting you man
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not upset, really
<ThatGraemeGuy> its frustrating when we try to help you by starting from the beginning and you just ignore what's being said and keep hammering on what you think the issue is
<ThatGraemeGuy> but anyway
<Kilos> just a sec ThatGraemeGuy  please help me understand
<Kilos> this pc cant see the router
<ThatGraemeGuy> what does "see the router" mean though?
<ThatGraemeGuy> your normal pc?
<Kilos> so do i connect the server pc to the router and leave this one disconnected
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have a room full of PCs from what i can tell, saying "this pc" isn't useful to someone on the other side of the country
<Kilos> yes my normal pc cant use the router
<ThatGraemeGuy> the PC you are sitting at right now
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> my running kde
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you are IRC'ing via? magic?
<Kilos> no man with modem plugged into pc directly
<ThatGraemeGuy> ...
<ThatGraemeGuy> then what's the router for?
<ThatGraemeGuy> in fact, what is the make and model of the thing you are referring to as a router?
<Kilos> billion b7300nx
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok so does the usb 3g thing plug into that?
<Kilos> yessir
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, so what's the problem
<ThatGraemeGuy> not "i need to change my ip", what is actually going wrong when you plug things in the way they should be
<Kilos> the router only accepts pcs with an ip in the same range
<ThatGraemeGuy> lets try again
<Kilos> it doesnt connect with dhcp
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> so the router can't do dhcp? or someone turned it off for some reason?
<Kilos> nm doesnt see there is an eth connection
<Kilos> the router does dhcp
<ThatGraemeGuy> what is plugged into the router's ethernet ports?
<Kilos> worked on 12.04 after lots of setting changes in it
<ThatGraemeGuy> what is plugged into the router's ethernet ports?
<Kilos> nothing now
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have another working pc you can plug into it without messing with your main pc?
<Kilos> yes i used a pc with xp on last night
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok boot that up
<Kilos> sec
<ThatGraemeGuy> does that pc manage to get internet access?
<Kilos> i didnt try as im bang of windows on internet without antivirus and firewalls
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> let me get that pc setup
<Kilos> ok xp shows the bipac router in my network places
<Kilos> and the modem in the router shows it is online to 8ta
<ThatGraemeGuy> can you browse to a web site?
<Kilos> nope server not found
<Kilos> i tried google.com in firefox
<ThatGraemeGuy> does the pc have an ip?
<Kilos> yes i gave it 192.168.1.20 last night
<ThatGraemeGuy> can you ping the router from the pc?
<Kilos> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> and there is a 3g modem plugged in to the router?
<Kilos> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> then i'm lost further
<Kilos> lol somewhere in the router settings i had to tell it to allow 3g in place of adsl before
<ThatGraemeGuy> well then see if you can find that again
<Kilos> or to allow each individual pc to use the 3g if i remember right
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh right, that's an adsl router with 3g meant to be the backup
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i ahd to go to the modem via browser and then tick allow where it showed the different pcs
<Kilos> was a major job for me
<Kilos> haha thats why i wanted my main pc to be able to browse to the router
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah but none of the reason was mentioned at all i just had to drag all that information from you
<Kilos> man you okes are clever , you are supposed to see and know what im battling with
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> from my experience it seems you are battling with yourself more than any technical problems :P
<Kilos> yip have been for over 10 years now
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> hello
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> Kilos: seems you're struggling there ^^
<Kilos> haha i get into the router with xp squirm and with the browser and i can see it connect with 3g but pcs cant use the 3g
<Kilos> still looking for what i have missed
<Kilos> all i want is for ubuntu to allow me to change its ip addy then i can park the xp pc away
<Kilos> or even use it for my server 
<Kilos> but ram is min on it
<Squirm> Kilos: it should get a static IP...
<Squirm> what happened to network manager
<Squirm> ?
<Squirm> s/static/dynamic
<Kilos> i have changed it in nm but ifconfig still shows it as 127.blah blah blahg
<Kilos> inet addr:127.0.0.1
<Kilos> if i can change that all probs will be gone
<Kilos> i followed an online link to setting a static ip and now unity doesnt even show the nm-applet anymore
<Kilos> so bang to follow online info from kde as well
<Kilos> i wonder why they made the ip unchangable
<Squirm> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Squirm> or cat
<Squirm> is there much in that file?
<Kilos> 2 lines
<Kilos> auto lo
<Kilos> iface lo inet dhcp
<Squirm> are you sure you're network cable is attached properly ;)
<Squirm> oh wait
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> Kilos: ifconfig
<Squirm> send to me in private
<Kilos> ok
<nuvolari> I'm out
<nuvolari> o/
<Squirm> bye bye nuvolari 
<Kilos> toods nuvolari  
<Kilos> wbb
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: every PC has an ip of 127.0.0.1 on the loopback interface, you must not mess with that
<Kilos> ok
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: his PC thinks he doesn't have a network card
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, but then stop worrying about IP addresses and DNS servers and fix that
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21pz4XwpK
<Squirm> lspci shows no network interface
<Squirm> no ethernet controller
<Squirm> ifconfig -a only shows loopback and his 3G card
<Squirm> Kilos: this is what I have
<Squirm> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 06)
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: you have something with an ethernet port? is it onboard or a card?
<Squirm> onboard
<Kilos> oh my now where could mine be, since buying this m.board i havent use the eth
<Kilos> onboard
<ThatGraemeGuy> go into BIOS setup and check if there's a setting to enable Onboard LAN
<ThatGraemeGuy> perhaps its turned off for some reason
<Squirm> yes
<Squirm> go there
<Squirm> I would have no idea if it were a driver issue
<Squirm> :/
<Kilos> cool ty guys now we getting somewhere
<Kilos> wbb
<Squirm> .:Squirm:. when did it stop working
<Squirm> .:Kilos:. it has never
<Squirm> :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> it would be a driver issue if lspci said there were some ethernet controller but you still had no eth0 interface
<Squirm> I now realise that means it has never worked
<ThatGraemeGuy> ai
<Squirm> we're getting somewhere now, because we know where to look :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> i tried to get him to slow down and explain earlier but he kept hammaring on his need to change the ip
<Squirm> I asked him to paste me ifconfig
<Squirm> and there was no network interface
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> well,
<Squirm> I'm off
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Kilos I'm off, might bbl.
<Maaz> Squirm: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Squirm> cheers all
<nlsthzn> sup ya'll
<nlsthzn> just in time for uncle Kilos :p
<Kilos> hithere all
<Kilos> 2 things
<Kilos> onboard lan controller disabled and onboard lan PXE OPROM disabled
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hope they must both be enabled
<Kilos> ty Squirm  now i can go on without worrying about the ip hopefully
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> gotta go pump water
<Kilos> but took forever to boot
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21Yv0Nz7j
<Kilos> now we got ethernet stuffs
<ThatGraemeGuy> PXE doesn't really matter either way
<ThatGraemeGuy> does eth0 come up with an ip?
<Kilos> how do you see that
<Kilos> in nm?
<Kilos> in nm under wired i see eth0 (30:0E:D5:12:0B:9B)
<Kilos> New 802-3-ethernet connection
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hmm... Xethron  you the yoyo tonight
<nlsthzn> yolo
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  hows ya
<nlsthzn> :) fine thanks uncle Kilos 
<magespawn> good evevning
<magespawn> evening too
<Kilos> hi magespawn  sorry was watching idiot box
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<inetpro> good evenin
<Kilos> lo my pro
<superfly> hi Kilos
<magespawn> hey looks like all the boys come out to play
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> uh?
<superfly> ZZZzzzzzz....
<inetpro> +1
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> you up late
<magespawn> Kilos, you waiting for night surfer?
<Kilos> ya but getting kinda tired here
<Kilos> wanna go see if my minetest online game is still good
<Kilos> and i need to do some update/upgrading
<magespawn> i am pretty tired too, just cannot seem to stay up late anymore
<Kilos> lol you getting old
<magespawn> indeed, sometimes it amuses me just how old, but everything is relative
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> right on that note i am off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> eish 180m upgrade on kde 14.04
<Kilos> mB
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-12
<bduk1> More almal
<Squirm> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<Kilos> morning inetpro  ThatGraemeGuy  nuvolari  Squirm  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Kilos> hi StonedAlchemist  
<StonedAlchemist> Morning Kilos how are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<StonedAlchemist> I'm well thank you.
<StonedAlchemist> Just went for a jog
<StonedAlchemist> I am really unfit.
<Kilos> lol
<StonedAlchemist> It's 2014 and people still have to do physical exercise. What ever happened to the future?!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> that will never change
<Kilos> peeps will always be peeps
<StonedAlchemist> Sloths don't do exercise and they are perfectly healthy.
<Kilos> for them breathing and slow movements seems to be enough
<Kilos> and eating of course
<Kilos> but its because they dont do much that they only have the energy to move so slowly
<StonedAlchemist> I would be content with moving that slow.
<StonedAlchemist> I do anyway.
<Kilos> hahaha
<StonedAlchemist> I need tea. afk
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<nuvolari> morning oom Kilos, ThatGraemeGuy, StonedAlchemist
<StonedAlchemist> Mornin nuvolari 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo :)
<nuvolari> bah, what is this_kind_of_use called?
<nuvolari> compared to camelCase?
<nuvolari> ah, snake_case
<Kilos> hoi Private_User  you winning?
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Private_User> that depends on your definition of winning
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> btw has anybody seen this article? http://plusnova.net/sam/mentak.php?t202id=9108&c1=tor&c2=smio&t202kw=nr41
<Kilos> getting ahead thats is with what you are working on
<Private_User> just wanted to know if its a scam or is it for real
<Private_User> Kilos: eish no I seem to be at a stand still but I will just continue to push hopefully I will get to where I want to be sooner than later
<Kilos> anyway Private_User  was it you about 6 months or a year back that was kicked off freenode because of some running program bugging them?
<Private_User> yep
<Private_User>  and I did nothing on my machine and got back on with no issues after
<Kilos> we had a guy couple of nights back with a similar prob i think but didnt know what to tell him
<Kilos> joe somebody
<Private_User> they said it could be that my ISP is sharing IPs so it could have just been some other person who uses the same IP
<Kilos> i didnt think at the time to tell him to go chat to them on #freenode to find out why
<Private_User> or he could just send them an email
<Private_User> is he on today?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> ill give you a shout when he comes on
<Kilos> nick is joe something
<Private_User> joe blogs?
<Private_User> or maybe joe soap?
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> so otherwise hows things Kilos
<Private_User> and hows everybody else in #ubuntu-za?
<Kilos> everyone very busy
<Kilos> and i spend quite a bit of time out in the sun
<Squirm> hi
 * Squirm falls asleep
 * Kilos wakes Squirm
<Kilos> i just woke too
<nuvolari> I'm going home
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> have a good weekend
<Trixar_za> Bye nuvolari :P
<Kilos> toods nuvolari  
<Kilos> see you monday
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> you watching some rugby uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> no nlsthzn  whats on
<Kilos> i dont see any
<nlsthzn> bulls vs kings
<Kilos> tomorrow yes us and them blacks
<Kilos> aw they mot showing it here
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> ah ok... on the net but that costs data
<nlsthzn> and it isn't a good game in any case
<Kilos> oh ya no streaming allowed here
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nuvolari> o/ night
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-13
<Kilos> ohi not_found  
<Kilos> hi inetpro  and all others
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * superfly is moeg
<Kilos> ai! so vroeg al?
<theblazehen> Hey guys
<theblazehen> Who's all going to SFD?
<Kilos> hi theblazehen long time no see
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Was procrastinating with installing IRC client
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> %
<Kilos> on what os?
<theblazehen> oops, not tmux
<theblazehen> Kilos, linux. Wanted to use quassel
<theblazehen> But now just using old hexchat on craptop
<Kilos> lol thats a kde thing
<theblazehen> yeah, well..
<theblazehen> Gonna run core on a VPS
<Kilos> im on hexchat here too
<theblazehen> Got an android phone now
<Kilos> i use konversation on kde
<theblazehen> ah
<Kilos> eeek those things are too much for me
<theblazehen> I'd prefer to use weechat, but I kinda like having it on my phone
<theblazehen> Kilos: You going to SFD?
<Kilos> i dont go anywhere lad
<theblazehen> lol, ok
<theblazehen> Kilos: How much storage space you got? Found something to mine, makes me around R50 / 3TB /day
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> ill get a new 1TB drive next week, atm on 80g
<theblazehen> kk, nice
<Kilos> but mining eats data
<superfly> quasseldroid on phone == awesomeness
<theblazehen> superfly, can confirm
<theblazehen> Kilos, not much, I used 120 MB over last month
<Kilos> oh thats ok
<theblazehen> 1 TB = R613 / month at current rates
<Kilos> explain what you go in normal english
<theblazehen> http://theblazehen.com/burst.html for 3 TB
<Kilos> lemme go see
<theblazehen> basically instead of mining on you GPU, you store data on your hard drive
<theblazehen> Makes magic money
<Kilos> i need real money not magic money
<theblazehen> well sell the magic money! bitx.co.za
<Kilos> you didnt say what you gotta do, that link tells me nothing
<theblazehen> Ceate huge file on your hard drive, then run the miner, and it pays you every couple of hours. You then sell that on c-cex.com to get bitcoin. Sell that then on bitx.co.za to get rands
<Kilos> how huge a file
<Kilos> and what mines where
<theblazehen> As big as possible. The bigger, the more you earn
<theblazehen> Mines using your hdd's file onto the burstcoin network
<Kilos> you mean it lets something else use your pc
<theblazehen> Just your storage space. Basically like normal mining, but with HDD instead of GPU
<Kilos> you got time on your hands go check clickworker they got lots of stuff needs fixing or checking and pay in eu cents
<theblazehen> yeah, I told ya about clickworker, remember!
<theblazehen> They pay you yet?
<Kilos> oh ya well they got lots now
<theblazehen> great! :D
<Kilos> i havent done anything
<theblazehen> kk
<Kilos> there are 40,000 pages and links to check
<theblazehen> nice!
<Kilos> i dont savvy what needs doing on them so left it
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<Kilos> one of those sites where you buy stuff
<Kilos> ill remember the name just now
<Kilos> didnt they mail you?
<theblazehen> Mail me about?
<theblazehen> more work?
<Kilos> the mail says something is back and needs checking
<theblazehen> ah, can't remember
<Kilos> ill see it when i swop drives and will leave you a message here with maaz
<Kilos> oh theblazehen i think it says ebay is back
<theblazehen> yeah, ty
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i wonder what they aim is in attacking irc servers
<Kilos> their
<Kilos> oi
<grant1_> does anyone have advice in starting a LUG in port elizabeth, there does not seem to be much of a community here. I'm doing my Masters in CS at NMMU
<Kilos> hi grant1_ welcome to ubuntu-za
<grant1_> Hi Kilos
<grant1_> I've been getting a few students at NMMU interested in raspberry pi projects, but not sure how to develop a proper community
<Kilos> i dont think we have many pe peeps here,  but hang around maybe someone from one of the other lugs will popin with advice
<Kilos> superfly, can you help/
<Kilos> ?
<grant1_> I'm giving an Open Source talk for my department next week, I want to get more people interested 
<Kilos> we also have the new headman of the durban lug here when he isnt too busy
<Kilos> lets see what we can find for you
<Kilos> we had some guys here last year that were there
<Kilos> superfly, what is the ct lug channel
<Kilos> patience grant1_ the fly is really busy
<grant1_> cool cool
<superfly> CLUG? #clug on Atrum
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> grant1_, ask there they might know the pe guys
<Kilos> i forgot they were on atrum not freenode
<grant1_> ok, thanks i'll try them too
<superfly> tumbleweed: ping
<tumbleweed> superfly: hi
<tumbleweed> superfly: btw, https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf16/Bids/Cape_Town
<superfly> tumbleweed: hi, I have a packaging question (again)
<superfly> oooo
<superfly> tumbleweed: there's a package for Debian unstable that is not in Ubuntu (will probably get into 14.10 though), that OpenLP needs. I figured the best way to do it was add it to our PPA on Launchpad. Thoughts?
<tumbleweed> superfly: 14.10 is past feature freeze, so you need to get a move on to get it in
<superfly> tumbleweed: it's already in Debian, so I think it probably made it for 14.10
<superfly> tumbleweed: I just want to back-port it for older versions of Ubuntu
<tumbleweed> right, official backports are an option
<superfly> http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/python3-alembic
<tumbleweed> if it's to support an official backport
<tumbleweed> if it's supporting the PPA package, backport it in your PPA
<superfly> Ja, I was thinking of sticking it in our PPA
<superfly> Just because then we don't need to worry about doing anything in Ubuntu
<superfly> I think it's just for 14.04 and 12.04
<tumbleweed> right
<tumbleweed> if you're interested in the bid, join the mailing list, hang out in the IRC channel
<superfly> I will do. Busy adding myself to the page.
<superfly> well, requesting access...
<theblazehen> Regarding the recent freenode server compromise: "/msg NickServ set password YOURNEWPASSWORD (maximum length 79 characters)" ಠ_ಠ
<Kilos> oi
<grant1_> what is the best way to detect if you laptop or server has been hacked?
<theblazehen> grant1_, Have you checked the logs?
<theblazehen> Check /var/log/auth.log as well as ~/.bash_history
<theblazehen> Although they might be cleared
<theblazehen> If they are empty then that's a bad sign
<grant1_> thanks theblazehen, i'll check them
<Trixar_za> or you just use bleachbit
<Trixar_za> used*
<theblazehen> Trixar_za, that works on linux?!
<Trixar_za> Yes - it can clear your logs
<theblazehen> also maybe check rkhunter
<theblazehen> Trixar_za, is that a feature? It's a antivirus right?
<Trixar_za> With Debian based Linuxes, it installs two shortcuts - One for normal users and one as root. And it's more like CCleaner for Windows. It's not an Anti-Virus
<Trixar_za> You're thinking of ClamAV
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<grant1_> lol, lot of Failed password for root from 183.57.57.147 port 3091 ssh2
<grant1_> someone is trying to brute force my password :/
<Trixar_za> Yeah, that's a sign somebody has been trying to hack you
<theblazehen> grant1_, yeah, you will get lots of that. Look for the success
<Trixar_za> Why do you have port 3091 open for ssh anyway?
<theblazehen> oh, 3091.. Hmm..
<theblazehen> root@theblazehen.com:~# cat /var/log/auth.log | grep -i failed | wc -l
<theblazehen> 16288
<theblazehen> heh
<grant1_> i'm not sure, i use port 22, not sure why he is trying to connect through 3091, maybe it is open for some reason
<theblazehen> mind if I do a nmap on your server?
<grant1_> sure, can't hurt, too much 162.248.161.42
<theblazehen> nothings open on port 3091...
<theblazehen> perhaps 3091 is source port of the guy doing burte force
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. see ya tomorrow
<theblazehen> I see you're running gitlab..  might be good idea to do a backup, then reinstall? Then disable ssh password auth, and do key only
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Trixar_za> Well, I just discovered gitprep
<Trixar_za> It's a github clone - and I like it
<Trixar_za> :P
<grant1_> theblazehen, yes, i need to completely redo that server
<theblazehen> Trixar_za, nice. Language?
<Trixar_za> Perl - but it's alright - CGI
<theblazehen> Only thing I don't like about gitlab is ruby on rails
<theblazehen> yay!
<theblazehen> well, as "yay" as perl can be...
<Trixar_za> http://gitprep.org/
<grant1_> is gitprep easy to install, gitlab is quite a mission
<theblazehen> grant1_, yeah, gitlab sure it. Ya know digitalocean.com has a gittlab image?
<Trixar_za> Looks easy enough
<grant1_> mmm, might go with them someday, i've been using github though for my masters project, don't really want the overhead of maintaining my own server for my project
<theblazehen> grant1_, any reason to not just use git on your own computer? Without github, etc?
<superfly> -_- Ruby on Rails... don't use anything based on RoR if you intend to use it for longer than 2 months. Dependency management is HORRIBLE
<grant1_> theblazehen, that is probably a good idea, but i like to have it online any sync my project with multiple computers, i need to run my project on windows and linux machines
<superfly> grant1_: you can still do that if you have some sort of central server
<grant1_> at home and varsity
<superfly> or you can just mirror the Linux kernel and e-mail patches around.
<grant1_> superfly: i'm not really sure how to do that, by using ssh tunnels?
<superfly> grant1_: well, let's say you have a Linux server accessible on the Internet, and you have an SSH account on it, you should just be able to git push git+ssh://myserver/repo.git
<superfly> actually... the url would probably be more like git+ssh://myserver.net/home/me/repo.git
<superfly> but I hate git, so don't ask me for exact usage
<grant1_> superfly, thanks, i'll definately try that, i have not read up on all the advanced git stuff
 * superfly prefers to use version control systems that don't require you to get out the manual every time you want to use it.
<grant1_> superfly, i usually write bash scripts to automate it and not have to memorize commands or i integrate directly with Eclipse
<superfly> My point exactly.
<superfly> have you heard of git-flow? It apparently makes git almost useable.
<grant1_> superfly, googling git-flow now, that is still a lot of commands to remember or am i just getting old :/
<superfly> grant1_: like I said, git is probably the most complicated DVCS you could have picked
<grant1_> superfly, i do like it, i mostly use Eclipse, so it mostly hides all the details with a pretty GUI
<arnaud> Hello guys 
<arnaud> sleeping already
<arnaud> wish i could find someone here who got knowledge of MTR and who can help me to get my hands on that tools quick quick
#ubuntu-za 2014-09-14
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi jpmeijers__ welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> yoy of the morning award goes to Xethron 
<Kilos> yoyo
<Kilos> morning grant_ nice to see you back
<grant_> morning Kilos
<Xethron> haha
<Xethron> sorry Kilos
<Kilos> np lad
<Kilos> gives me something to comment on
<grant_> i've been looking at some presentation software, https://github.com/hakimel/reveal.js this is amazing
<Kilos> grant_, did you get hold of the other lugs and ask for info on pe area?
<Kilos> there must be linux users there, its just finding them that is a job
<grant_> Kilos, was not able to get hold of anyone, i'll try again today
<Kilos> maybe better during the week too
<Kilos> you can ask on #glug.za thats the gauteng guys , but i see they are few as well
<Kilos> maybe more action during the week
<Kilos> they are on freenode as well
<Kilos> oh grant_ another idea too
<Kilos> join out mailing list
<Kilos> there are many peeps that dont come on here
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ 
<Trixar_za> Doesn't MTR act exactly like the generic traceroute command?
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> run them both and see
<Kilos> and tell me too
<Trixar_za> Well, all MTR does is run a traceroutes and lists the hop points between the user and the end point he's tracing to, while showing the ping details for each hop point
<Kilos> ok
<Trixar_za> Looks like it has a github set up and a launchpad repository
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/traviscross/mtr and https://launchpad.net/mtr/ respectively
<Kilos> aha
<superfly> so tumbleweed, what I actually wanted to ask you was, how do you backport a package into a ppa?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> superfly, please just advise, in the following command do i change the ip addy to my pc i want to share 3g from
<Kilos> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<Kilos> and the ppp0 to wwan0
<Kilos> dunno why this modem shows up as wwan0
<Kilos> or will that ip cover 192.168.1.1
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
 * Kilos was filling my face
<magespawn> dinner time?
<Kilos> my/his
<Kilos> over now tummy full
<Kilos> eyes wanna pull closed
<Kilos> is your home network going yet magespawn ?
<magespawn> no but i am moving one step closer at a time
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what you got some cat5 or wifi stuff
<Kilos> i see they have cat6 now, i wonder what the improvement is
<tumbleweed> superfly: depends. backportpackage, if you're lucky
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> hi there
<Kilos> inetpro_, ping
<Kilos> double job for you
<Kilos> first fix your tail
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> ohi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos 
<Kilos> googd ty summer is here, and you?
<Kilos> good as well
<gremble> I am well thank you. Keeping having to fish cockroaches out of the house because of the warming weather
<gremble> So that sucks
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> we have none, i wonder what my sis uses
<gremble> I live against the mountain. They like to breed in the foliage on the floor
<Kilos> she says they sell cockroach houses she calls them , you shove them under stoves and cupboards and all hidden places
<Kilos> she also sprinkles carbadust all over too
<somaunn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi somaunn what did you break now
<gremble> Ah ok. They're not really a problem, the cats eat them fast enough so they don't actually move in.  My sister just screams like someone is tearing her limbs off everytime she sees one
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> tell her rats are worse
<somaunn> Kilos, nothing was just looking for more info on how to use mtr
<somaunn> i found it very useful these last days
<gremble> I am sure that they are
<Kilos> whew somaunn just today someone said something about mtr
 * Kilos scrolls
<somaunn> yeah Kilos 
<Kilos>  https://github.com/traviscross/mtr and https://launchpad.net/mtr/ respectively
<gremble> Oh. I wanted to ask, has anyone updated to the latest KDE on Ubuntu/
<somaunn> okay let me quickly jump there
<gremble> There seems to be some memory issues
<Kilos> 14.10 gremble ?
<somaunn> gremble, not me 
<gremble> Not sure of the version Kilos.  I just know that it is the latest one in their repos
<Kilos> or just latest kde
<Kilos> kde or kubuntu?
<gremble> KDE
<somaunn> cool kilos
<somaunn> cool Kilos 
<Kilos> the fly spoke about it a coupla weeks back
<Kilos> hope that helps somaunn 
<gremble> Kubuntu 14.04
<gremble> The ram keeps spiking
<gremble> It is unpleasent :/
<Kilos> iirc he said kde5 am i right
<somaunn> i've found the switches -u -e -n to add when using mtr 
<Kilos> good somaunn 
<somaunn> it gives more info than just using mtr itself
<Kilos> and thats the dev guy so he will be the best to ask
<somaunn> would be great if the dev could also somewhat include tracepath and make even better
<gremble> Loads up to almost 1gb of ram use on startup :/
<Kilos> ask him to consider it
<gremble> I may have to switch to #!
<Kilos> wow gremble 
<Kilos> lets see what superfly has to say
<Kilos> but he is rather busy it seems
<superfly> "busy" is an understatement these days
<superfly> I loaded up KDE Frameworks 5 and Plasma 5
<superfly> they were nice, but still not 100% stable.
<superfly> KDE itself is usually fine for me.
<Kilos> gremble, you reading?
<superfly> gremble: how much RAM do you have, and what graphics card have you got?
<somaunn> brb
<gremble> Sorry, I was getting ready to to to bed :P I have 4GB ram and Nvidia GT9400 or something in that regard.
<gremble> Im running nvidia drivers
<gremble> it is a 512 if I recall correctly
<Kilos> are you experimenting?
<Kilos> wasnt kubuntu working lekker?
<gremble> No. Unity was causing shit, so I installed KDE
<gremble> and removed unity
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Now KDE is making my life difficult
<Kilos> but kubuntu as it comes should work finw
<Kilos> fine
<Kilos> just a bit slower than unity
<superfly> gremble: I have (now) 8gigs of RAM, but I used to have 3, and it worked fine
<gremble> Hmm. I don't know what it is, because htop does not show high ram usage (besides kde-ui at 55%)
<gremble> But something is leaking
<gremble> because the longer my computer is on, the more ram gets used
<gremble> Earlier it had almost filled swap as well
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> sounds really weird, I've never had anything like that, and I've been running KDE since the 3.4 days
<superfly> possibly even earlier
<gremble> Then I suppose I will tear everything out and start from scratch to see what it could be
<Kilos> can you turn off some of the stuff that runs from booting
<Kilos> i forget what its called
<Kilos> there was some command you can run to see what is using all the ram
<gremble> I use htop, it is like windows' task manager
<Kilos> ai! when i do that it tells me im not logged in
<gremble> Dammit. Now have to change all my passwords again >.>
<gremble> Anyway, I have to be off. 
<gremble> Have a good evening fellows
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro_> good evening
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> eh, how goes superfly?
<superfly> busy, as usual. counting down the days to friday
<superfly> inetpro: hows things on your side of the country?
<inetpro> hot
<inetpro> we went from winter to summer
<superfly> meh, still in the death throes of winter here... aka spring
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-07
<magespawn> good morning
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<superfly> good evening.
<superfly> It's Summer! It's Winter! It's Cape Town!
<magespawn> sounds a bit like hluhluwe, we only have two seasons
<superfly> magespawn: yes, hot summer and mild summer. In Cape Town we have 4 seasons, they are just random though.
<superfly> Yesterday was summer, today is winter.
<mazal> Mornings
<barrydk> More almal
<dlPhreak> Morning
<magespawn> superfly so i can then look forward to winter in 2 or 3 days time then
<superfly> magespawn: you coming down?
<magespawn> superfly unfortunately no, that is more or less how long the weather takes to get up here
<pieter2627> morning all
<magespawn> hi pieter2627 
<superfly> magespawn: ah, ok
<superfly> morning pieter2627
<Kilos> yay still morning
<Kilos> morning all and inetpro_ with a tail
<Kilos> and superfly too
<superfly> hi Kilos
<pieter2627> hallo Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 hoe gaan dit daar
<pieter2627> goed goed dankie, en by oom?
<Kilos> goed ook dankie
<pieter2627> Kilos: voor ek vergeet, is nog nie seker of my email die afrika pos lys gehaal het nie? 
<Kilos> ja ek het gese dit het
<Kilos> net die reply to ding wat nie werk nie
<Kilos> jy meen daai eerste een na ons meeting?
<Kilos> van ideas van iets op lys doen
<pieter2627> nee meeting tye
<Kilos> waneer was dit
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> dag na meeting
<pieter2627> yip
<Kilos> ja dit het uit gegaan
<pieter2627> ok, dankie
<inetpro> goed mornings 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> eh oom Kilos, jy's skaars
<Kilos> ek was heel dag hier man
<Kilos> miskien die helfde geslaap en met my meisies gesels
<Kilos> o nee ek was laat , skuus man
<inetpro> aha, uitgevang
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi mekiss 
<mekiss> Hi Kilos
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<Kilos> hi GnikLlort kulelu88 
<Kilos> i go sleep too. might everyome
<GnikLlort> hi 
<GnikLlort> night
<Kilos> night as well
<kulelu88> yo 0/
<smile> bye :p
<magespawn> good evening
<superfly> morning magespawn
<magespawn> where is Kilos, do i just keep missing him?
<magespawn> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: Kilos was last seen 32 minutes and 12 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-09-07 11:52:22 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-09-07 11:52:32 PDT
<kulelu88> superfly: Does it make sense for me to plot frequency data as daily, weekly and monthly on the same graph?
<superfly> kulelu88: it totally depends on what you're doing and what you're looking for
<superfly> in some cases, yes, in others, no
<kulelu88> superfly: I am trying to show trends of daily, weekly and monthly. I'm not sure about monthly though, cause my data is only for 4 months
<kulelu88> Then I plan on showing statistical analysis boxes of the averages, min, max, etc.
<superfly> mmmm, it's probably best to show them separately, unless you're wanting to compare the daily vs weekly
<superfly> but I don't see the use in that
<kulelu88> I think you may be right
<kulelu88> superfly: I just did a frequency count on the events that occurred per day and got some interesting results
<superfly> kulelu88: Glad to hear it's looking good. I gotta go, sleep well.
<kulelu88> peace superfly o/
<magespawn> kulelu88: what are you looking at, if i may ask?
<kulelu88> magespawn: Logs of an application
<magespawn> ahh
<magespawn> on that note, i am off too bed, good night all
<squish102> sadly I have to reboot
<squish102> david@Mine:~> uptime
<squish102>  18:46:30 up 157 days, 21:51,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.02, 0.00
<spinza> anone know how to enable webcam in chrome on ubuntu 14.04
<spinza> ?
<squish102> i cannot fix an nginx problem
<spinza> squish102: what?
<kulelu88> squish102: usb webcam or internal?
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-08
<squish102> kulelu88: i don't have a webcam problem, I think it was spinza 
<kulelu88> oh yes thats right
<barrydk> More almal
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pieter2627> morning all
<Squirm> Morning all
<Kilos> morning all and sundry and inetpro 
<Squirm> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> and Squirm too wb
<Squirm> It's been a while
<Squirm> What's new?
<Squirm> Hey Cryterion
<Cryterion> hi
 * thatgraemeguy wonders if he is part of "all" or "sundry"
<superfly> Good evening.
<thatgraemeguy> oh hai
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> lol you a crazy bunch
<Kilos> methinks sundry is those that just lurk like Guest48767 
<Kilos> sorry im so slow. taking rest break
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn Cryterion thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> and superfly 
<Kilos> slow head day
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> feel a bit like i am in another time zone myself
<kbmonkey> Kilos, hello meneer.
<Squirm> kbmonkey: Having issues there by any chance?
<kbmonkey> Hi Squirm. How goes it. What do you mean?
<kbmonkey> Must be telkom.
<Squirm> kbmonkey: http://pastebin.com/NEUwUV3A
<kbmonkey> Logging in/out of remote shell and into xchat Squirm 
<Squirm> Ok
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey wb lkad
<Kilos> lad
<Kilos> house things there kbmonkey ???
<kbmonkey> good Kilos and yourself?
<Kilos> good too ty. just slow to answer
<Kilos> i go eat
<kbmonkey> we catch up when you done eating :)
<Kilos> im back kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> you all sorted with work and stuff?
<kbmonkey> yes kind of mostly
<Kilos> nice
<kbmonkey> I get to work from home while they looking for new offices
<kbmonkey> You still playing minetest?
<Kilos> nope too much data
<Kilos> i sleep lots
<Kilos> got meds that make me tired
<kbmonkey> Ag well sleep is sometimes necessary oom.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and tara now running ubuntu live fash to try repair hdd
<Kilos> flash
<kbmonkey> Okay
<Kilos> and so fast and so argumentative 
<Kilos> sigh
<kbmonkey> Whipper snappers!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> why apt-get update
<Kilos> i dont want to update the flassh
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> kids
<kbmonkey> you can install apps in live but they disappear on reboot
<Kilos> ya but how do you use testdisk if you havent done update to see what packages arent on the iso
<Kilos> sigh
<thatgraemeguy> as always, if you are having that much trouble there's a decent chance you are doing something you ought not to be doing
<kbmonkey> recovering lost partitions? eek.
<Kilos> drive stuffed
<Kilos> so i get some rest
<Kilos> drives me nuts when i supply a command and get a why
<thatgraemeguy> o.o
<thatgraemeguy> -.-
<Kilos> like i say my kids are a bit rough on things and get this
<Kilos> TaraLynn: This one just decided that it wanted to leap off my lap
<Kilos> naughty lappy
<kbmonkey> laptops: good in theory, bad in practice
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> you forget about charger cable etc and move a bit and crash 
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> why did it break
<Kilos> why isnt my favourite word
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> the curse of spinning magnetic plates
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal peaks in
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch ?
<Maaz> mazal: Go get Chippies, your friends will love you
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> stil en daar
<mazal> Stil en undercover , raasie baie nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> tyd om weer te gaan slaap
<stucomplex> hrrrmmmm
<stucomplex> Herro
<Kilos> hi stucomplex 
<Kilos> wassup
<stucomplex> just saying hi :D
<Kilos> cool :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> oh my, did I even greet anybody here today?
<inetpro> hi everybody
<inetpro> at least now that I greeted everybody here I get to go sleep in peace
<superfly> inetpro: it's not bed time yet
<kulelu88> superfly: what phone do you use?
<superfly> LG G2
<kulelu88> android or cyanogen?
<superfly> LG stock ROM
<kulelu88> hard to find alternatives
<superfly> Haven't seen any clear advantage to go with CyanogenMod, though I am a fan.
<kulelu88> well cyanogen is not exactly a true alternative. 
<superfly> Well, they're all pretty much Android's version of distros
<kulelu88> There is genuinely no alternative to android and iphone. it's quite shocking
<superfly> kulelu88: I think Ubuntu Phone has potential, but it has no ecosystem.
<kulelu88> superfly: any phone that supports: encrypted messaging, email and a light web browser is all I need
<kulelu88> fekk those apps that want to know what underwear I wear just to play a game
<superfly> kulelu88: there should be a review of Ubuntu Phone on MyBroadband soon (in the next few weeks)
<kulelu88> superfly: I heard MTN had firefox OS phones. So I went into a few MTN stores and they didn't know what it was
<superfly> pffff
<superfly> Sales people don't know how to use  their own phones
<kulelu88> superfly: I'd take firefox OS over ubuntu though. Stringing apps together in JS/HTML will be a piece of cake 
<superfly> mmm. I'd like to play around with a FirefoxOS phone.
<kulelu88> and its lightweight, so for R1500 it could be a solid long-term replacement
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos where's that page where I apply for money to buy an Ubuntu phone?
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<kulelu88> superfly: Actually, we can buy them right now: http://store.bq.com/gl/smartphones/ubuntu-edition-e5
<kulelu88> superfly: I'm not too good on mobile specs, so is that price reasonable?
<superfly> kulelu88: I played around with one, it's fairly decent.
<superfly> it stuttered (very) occasionally
<kulelu88> if I kept it clean and only used it as a business phone would it suffice? superfly 
<superfly> I reckon so. I don't think it would become horrible. But, wait for the review on MyBroadband. HawkiesZA does good reviews, he tells it like it is.
<superfly> I must go to bed now though.
<kulelu88> yeah plus exchange rate, mehh. bye superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-09
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<dlPhreak> Morning barrydk 
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<dlPhreak> Hi thatgraemeguy 
<Cryterion> Morning
<Kilos> oh my superfly 
<Kilos> apply for the free one man
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> that includes thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> and inetpro and everyone else too
<inetpro> ohi oom Kilos and wb
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> hmm... and good mornings to anyone else as well
<inetpro> anyone and everyone*
<Kilos> lol
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<Squirm> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> and mazal barrydk Cryterion GnikLlort stucomplex  and lurkers
<GnikLlort> Good morning :)
<superfly> Kilos: that's what I want to do, but I can't find the page anymore
<Squirm> Maaz: tell kulelu88 That the Ubuntu phone, spec wise, besides the difference in camera, is quite similar to the galaxy s3 which will retail at about R3'000/R3'500
<Maaz> Squirm: Sure, I'll tell kulelu88 on freenode
<Kilos> ok superfly ill try fing it
<superfly> Kilos: that page with the contact form that you filled in
<Kilos> https://forms.canonical.com/cda/
<Kilos> that one
<Kilos> ill confirm tonight when svetlana comes online
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> elizabeth
<Kilos> superfly  http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<superfly> thanks Kilos!
<Kilos> yw sir
<Kilos> also maybe popeye can ask more if needed on locoteams
<superfly> Kilos: so basically, the answer is no
<Kilos> he is a difficult customer
<Kilos> i ahd to aggue back and forth for weeks to get the extra membeship timeslot added
<Kilos> apply man
<Kilos> and see irf there is a place to add your wiki page
<Kilos> dont just give up easy, fight for what you want
<gremble> Good evening
<gremble> I'm so bleak. The HDD in my desktop caught fire this afternoon.
<gremble> There was a short in the SATA power connector and the entire thing caught fire
<gremble> :<
<Squirm> Evening
<Squirm> Oh dear
<Squirm> I've only seen that with a SATA cd rom
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> that sucks gremble 
<spinza> gremble: had that the other day
<spinza> i was watching the pc so caught it in time
<spinza> pc survived for me
<spinza> looking for the power connector still
<spinza> mine is a strange one that powers both hd, and the cd rom
<spinza> like in this image on the left: http://www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2010/January/Reviews/ASRock_Ion330HT/asrock_ion330ht-bd_accessories_big.png
<gremble> spinza: I was also here, so I caught it in time. It is just the power connector and the HDD that is dead
<gremble> But I only have one HDD
<gremble> So my PC is out of commission at present 
<gremble> :/
<Langjan> Hi Kilos and all the young geeks 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit Kilos 
<Kilos> whats broken
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> goed dankie en self
<Langjan> lmga, I seem to have a reputation to uphold
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> ook goed dankie
<Langjan> let me see what I can break quickly...
<Langjan> hmmmm,...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> te moeg om te dink
<Langjan> well you should do what yu're good at and thats what I'm good at 
<Kilos> to what do we owe the honour of this visit
<Kilos> im getting good at sleeping lately
<Langjan> I miss you guys so am thinking of breaking something so I can come visit
<Langjan> Thats great, you sleeping well?
<Kilos> no man you welcome asnytime and all the time
<Kilos> too well, half of everyday as well
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> Sleeping too much?  
<Kilos> ya i think its the pills they gave me for prostate
<Kilos> but thats  not hassling anymore so some good is coming from them
<Langjan> eina, I'm allergic to pills
<Langjan> except the food-type
<Kilos> all your 14.04 converts happy
<Kilos> ?
<Langjan> yes thks, getting used to the great new world of Linux
<Langjan> Linda's adsl is online, shes very happy with the good connection
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> get them to promote ubuntu further
<Kilos> like kids and grandkids
<Langjan> So how is you power generator plan coming together?
<Langjan> Yes hopefully will happen 
<Kilos> eish im waiting for ian to bring the stuff still
<Kilos> and who knows when that could be
<Langjan> Lindas son-in-law Googled Ubuntu when he heard of the chaos I'm organizing for his mom, was quite impressed
<Kilos> but with no shedding i havent even thought about it to be honest
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> a helpfull community makes all the difference
<Kilos> not easy to switch to linux
<Langjan> Absolutely. Oh there is one thing you could help with 
<spinza> gremble: i haven't booted mine yet
<Kilos> what Langjan 
<spinza> any ideas for that power connector?  not sure where to find it
<Langjan> Lindas lappie keeps re-activating her touchpad when she restarts, I have Googled for some solutions but have not found any way to disable permanently
<Kilos> first time ive seen one like that spinza 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> Not serious, just nuisnace value
<Langjan> nuisance
<Kilos> my kde enables it as soon as i plud the mouse in
<Kilos> tyr unplugging and replugging mouse
<Kilos> ai! try
<Langjan> you mean disables it? sounds good, viva kde
<Kilos> both ways
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> good stuff
<Kilos> if you look in those settings look for a button that sayd make default
<Langjan> She will kill me if she has to learn another new system
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> dont think its there but will have a look
<Kilos> or boot up without mouse then plug mouse in and see if it enables automatically
<Langjan> ok will try but I don't think so, Ubuntu must wake up
<Kilos> did you look here
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/530937/how-can-i-disable-touchpad-while-typing-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Langjan> No, looks good, thks
<Kilos> and here
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/533266/how-to-disable-notebooks-touchpad-on-usb-mouse-connect-and-slower-the-last
<Kilos> if none of that works ask the clever guys
<Langjan> OK thks,you Google better than me
<Kilos> i use the bot
<Langjan> in your sleep...
<Langjan> whats the bot?
<Kilos> Maaz  google How To Auto-Disable The Touchpad When The Mouse Is Plugged In on 14.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "How To Auto-Disable The Touchpad When The Mouse Is Plugged In ..." https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-auto-disable-the-touchpad-when-the-mouse-is-plugged-in-fedora-13 :: "14.04 - How to disable notebook's touchpad on USB mouse connect ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/533266/how-to-disable-notebooks-touchpad-on-usb-mouse-connect-and-slower-the-last :: "How
<Maaz> To Automatically Disable Touchpad While Typing On Ubuntu ..." http://www.unixmen.com/aut…
<Kilos> i pm the bot and ask there
<gremble> Why not type it into google?
<Langjan> pm?
<Kilos> then no one sees how much help i need still
<Kilos> ill pm you
<Kilos> private message
<Kilos> look on your left
<Langjan> oh...learning - but sloooowly
<Kilos> np
<Langjan> np?
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> no problemo
<Kilos> Maaz  np
<Maaz> Kilos: np is de nada
<Langjan> how do you get there?
<Kilos> on your right you find the bots name and right click it
<Kilos> some say open query other say something else
<gremble> Or you can say /query Maaz <insert your message here without the angled brackets>
<Kilos> oh ya buts more to remember
<Langjan> no bot there
<Kilos> man you must live here
<Kilos> or on my channel
<Kilos>   ##kilos
<gremble> Its called Maaz Langjan. So right click that name and send it a query
<Langjan> Is Maaz not a person?
<gremble> no
<Kilos> no its a robot
<Langjan> how was I supposed to know that?
<gremble> :p
<gremble> We just told you
<Kilos> smell
<gremble> Maaz tell Langjan that you love him
<Maaz> gremble: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Lesson #1 after 3 years, when does #2 come?
<Maaz> Langjan: By the way, gremble on freenode told me "tell Langjan that you love him" 21 seconds ago
<Kilos> Langjan  have you never seen us order cyber coffee
<Kilos> as in
<Kilos> maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Langjan> Maaz, dance for me
<Maaz> Langjan: Excuse me?
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Its a he robot
<Kilos> ya
<Langjan> can't dance
<Kilos> Maaz  are you male
<Maaz> No. Us Bots are above that human failing
<Langjan> so what else can you ask a robot? 
<Langjan> and why the bot handle?
<gremble> Maaz what can you do?
<Maaz> gremble: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> well he records our meetings etc
<Langjan> Very interesting...
<Langjan> intriguing
<Langjan> wish I had bots when I was a young turk
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> did'nt even have comuters
<Kilos> ya 
<Langjan> computers
<Langjan> but survived
<Langjan> and thrived
<Langjan> and got in the sun and caught fish
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> yes less technology was easier
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Langjan> in some ways only
<Langjan> lekker...
<Kilos> same as cell phones
<Kilos> no one could bother you if you werent at home
<Langjan> Now I'll let my bot make me some coffee....hey Juanita, COFFEE!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Works every time
<Kilos> ya but your kind cost more to maintain
<Langjan> I thought Maaz  was your irc chairman
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> nee man, dis 'n bargain
<Kilos> when i first came here i even tried to chat to him
<Langjan> I'm sure I did the same
<inetpro> good mornings 
<Kilos> im sure everyone cracked up at me
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Langjan> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oops, is evening already? 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> you travelling inetpro ?
<Langjan> Watching tennis in USA?
<Kilos> you must drink something not as strong or smoke tobacco rather than weed
<inetpro> nope, was just another long and busy day 
<Langjan> Waar werk jy?
<gremble> Weed's better for your lungs :p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> normally busy days are short but some of them... 
<Langjan> inetpro, waar werk jy?
<inetpro> Langjan: I work as a SysAdmin jack of all trades in Hatfield 
<inetpro> Master of None 
<Langjan> Master of your trade for sure
<Kilos> he even fixes windows pcs
<inetpro> eish! 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> there you go!
<Langjan> OK guys I've wasted enough of your valuable time, will love and leave you
 * inetpro knows only about glass windows 
<Kilos> ty for the visit Langjan 
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> only my pleasure, always feel welcome here
<Kilos> ek hou daarvan om hom te terg
<Langjan> OK slaap lekker, hoop nie te veel nie...
<Kilos> dankie oom en jy ook
<inetpro> nag oom
<Langjan> Dankie Kilos  
<Langjan> 'night inetpro 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom 
<kulelu88> yo Squirm 
<Squirm> Night Kilos
<Kilos> oh gremble i use the bot to google because you get 4 top links not 500
<kulelu88> that's not bad spec wise. The ubuntu phone should be around R3000 from Euro conversion
<Kilos> you learn that from sukkeling for data
<Squirm> Not quite
<Squirm> Maaz: 3000 ZAR to EUR
<Maaz> Squirm: What?
<Squirm> Maaz: google 3000 ZAR to EUR
<Maaz> Squirm: "3000 ZAR EUR - Currency Converter" http://www.currencyconverterrate.com/zar/3000-zar-to-eur.html :: "3000 ZAR GBP - Currency Converter" http://www.currencyconverterrate.com/zar/3000-zar-to-gbp.html :: "3000 ZAR to EUR - LikeForex.com" http://www.likeforex.com/currency-converter/south-african-rand-zar_eur-euro.htm/3000 :: "XE.com - ZAR/GBP Chart"
<Maaz> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=ZAR&to=GBP :: "Euro to Rand - EUR to ZAR exchange rate - Fin…
<Squirm> Hmm
<Squirm> I suppose you're right :D
<Squirm> Night all
<gremble> hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo my man gremble 
<gremble> kulelu88: howre you?
<kulelu88> all good gremble and you?
<gremble> I'm pretty good thank you
<gremble> Besides for the fact that my computer caught fire
<kulelu88> how?
<gremble> Short on the SATA power connector to my HDD
<gremble> Dunno what happened, but there was fire and my HDD is dead for all intents and purposes
<kulelu88> you here on mobile?
<gremble> No. My laptop
<kulelu88> darn, I hope the HDD had a backup
<gremble> My data is backed up. But I don't have another HDD to install haha
<gremble> So right now I have a large ornament on my desk :P
<kulelu88> dual-screen your laptop then
<gremble> Ya, I'll probably do that over the weekend
<kulelu88> hows the haskell coming along?
<gremble> Slow hey. It makes me feel like I don't know how to program
<gremble> (which I guess I probably don't then XD)
<kulelu88> I'm going to tinker with a new language today/tomorrow (I hope)
<gremble> Oh? What are you planning on playing with?
<kulelu88> gremble: https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Genie#More_Resources
<kulelu88> Python at the lower level haha :D
<gremble> The syntax looks terrifying xD
<gremble> Oh no, that was just bad examples
<gremble> It looks fine
<kulelu88> it looks beautiful :D 
<gremble> This isn't bad. What do you want to use it for?
<kulelu88> gremble: I want to see if I can build small web apps with it or at the very least, try to run a few computations to compare against cython
<kulelu88> want to work with me on it? gremble . We can use koding.com :D
<gremble> Don't you have to pay to share a VM?
<gremble> But sure, we can play
<kulelu88> We just need a place to share code or code simultaneously. Imagine being able to use those powerful GNU libs to do file wrangling
<kulelu88> I found a use for it gremble :D 
<kulelu88> my docker project hahaha 
<gremble> Haha. Isn't that a data analysis thing?
<gremble> So wouldn't a play language for that be something like Julia?
<kulelu88> gremble: noo. my docker project is something else, related to image management
<gremble> Ah
<kulelu88> it would be nice to have people ask: So what did you write this in. and you'll be like "this weird language only 10 other people know about :tearface: :D"
<kulelu88> and then you be like "fekk Golang (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻"
<gremble> Hahaha "Rust"
<gremble> or D for that matter
<kulelu88> gremble: I am trying to buy into 1 of those languages, I even tried #nim , but none of them are beautiful like Python
<kulelu88> in 2015, syntax should be as close to pseudo-code as possible. Guido didn't fail there
<gremble> Abstraction such as that has both good and bad bits. It depends on what you want to focus on with the programming language
<gremble> Luckily we are allowed to use languages as tools, as needed :P
<kulelu88> gremble: Would you rather be reading PHP syntax? haha
<gremble> PHP is a lot like C. So reading it is fine. Understand what the fuck that shit does, that is a completely different ballgame. And that is because of the abstraction. Obfuscates what its doing.
<gremble> Abstraction should not obfuscate
<gremble> I just realised that my irssi is not aligning my messages anymore -_-
<gremble> This is weird
<kulelu88> hahaha
<gremble> lame. now I have to fix it
<kulelu88> after that language, we can try Elixir gremble :D
<gremble> I have. I rate Elm would be more interesting
<kulelu88> We can start a blog called "syntax fail" and see if we can code normal shit up just by looking at syntax basics and then blast the languages for being shit haha
<gremble> Hahaha what is "normal shit"?
<kulelu88> I was thinking of some type of standard set of programs. Maybe a command-like calculator? 
<gremble> Alright. Hello world, then calculator, reading in a file, printing to a file.. what else?
<gremble> Probably something that is flow-control specific
<kulelu88> I know, out-of-box support for speaking to sqlite/nosql
<gremble> That's quite the expectation haha
<kulelu88> Doesn't it piss you off when a language makes 100 promises and then you find out that you have to write your own lib to talk to postgres? 
<gremble> I've never had the urge to talk to postgres
<gremble> I've only ever spent time trying to code various interpreters/compilers
<gremble> because coding is a hobby, and that is all that I find interesting
<gremble> :<
<kulelu88> loool
<kulelu88> hopefully we do code something
<gremble> Yes, Then you can teach me
<gremble> :D
<kulelu88> lol, I don't even OOP man hahaha. I'd much rather you teach me functional coding
<gremble> Then we should start with something dirty like Elixir or lisp. Because I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around pure functional programming
<mekiss> Hey Guys
<kulelu88> yo mekiss 
<mekiss> Howzit Kulelu88
<kulelu88> I say we go Elixir and Phoenix then. Performant parallel web app serving an API
<kulelu88> lekker and you?
<mekiss> great, thanks. 
<kulelu88> you new here? mekiss 
<gremble> Hey mekiss 
<mekiss> Yes I am, I joined about a month ago... Hi gremble. 
<kulelu88> gremble: after we build the API, we can then launch our startup based on said API :D
<gremble> Then we sell it to google and become millionaires, right?
<gremble> We then invest said millions in tesla, and then we don't have to work ever again
<kulelu88> yes yes, sell to google/facebook
<kulelu88> i'm leaning more to facebook cause they pay stupid money
<gremble> Are we about to have our first founders dispute? :D
<kulelu88> hahahahahaha
<kulelu88> then we can tell stories of how we founded our internet company on the internet garage = IRC
<gremble> Exactly
<kulelu88> gremble: down to serious business now. Important issue number 1: macbooks or thinkpads?
<gremble> thinkpads
<kulelu88> <3
<gremble> so that Lenovo can see how awesome we are
<gremble> (with their spyware rootkits)
<kulelu88> hek, we can impress the chinese, and then convince naspers we are the next alibaba
<gremble> But yes, I like thinkpads because they're easier to get linux on than the macbooks
<kulelu88> I really wanted a System76, but it was out of budget back then
<gremble> I'm getting some money loose now, so I thought I would look at getting a thinkpad (I really need a new laptop, This thing is from 2009 with an 80GB hdd and 2GB ram) but they're so damn expensive
<gremble> :/
<kulelu88> whats your budget? I picked up a bargain
<gremble> Oh, it went from R15k to like R3 I think. I need to buy tyres and shit like that now as well
<gremble> R3k
<gremble> So I've stopped looking
<gremble> Now I just need to buy a HDD and perhaps pick up some new ram for my desktop
<kulelu88> you will only find celerons at that rate, and with R14: $1, they'll just bump prices up for all electronics
<gremble> Ya. I'll just have to deal with what I have. 
<gremble> My main gripe is that this laptop has zero portability
<gremble> It lasts like 20 min on battery 
<gremble> So it is an underpowered desktop :<
<kulelu88> the laptop battery issue is universal
<gremble> They keyboard is much nicer than the one I have for the desktop though. So for programming this is fine
<kulelu88> hows studies going? you should be thick in semester tests now
<gremble> Nope
<gremble> The new quater started today
<gremble> So I will start writing in the next two weeks
<kulelu88> aah spring break <3
<gremble> Just got all my tests back from the last bout of semester tests
<gremble> Got the distinctions that I wanted, so it wasn't too bad
<gremble> Bleh. that break is in October 
<gremble> 2 - 12 oct
<kulelu88> just in time for 19-21 year old females to start dressing appropriately for summer ;)
<gremble> I'm fairly sure all of them dress appropriately for summer
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Or do you not like postgrads?
<gremble> xD
<kulelu88> once you leave, you'll never see such dressing ever again
<kulelu88> women become concious of themselves when 21 goes to 35 and the body parts no longer look that good :D
<gremble> Hahaha
<kulelu88> we're all still waiting on you to arrange a tuksLUG
<gremble> Bitch please. I've done that already
<gremble> we're a mailinglist at present
<kulelu88> hahahaha
<gremble> It is Me, inetpro and one other person already
<gremble> It's a schlep to get the youth to get on board though
<kulelu88> I can see I'll have to be the marketing oke for the million dollar startup haha
<gremble> Since they don't know mailinglists or IRC
<gremble> they just know their facebook
<gremble> and twatter
<kulelu88> twatster.com ? 
<kulelu88> starts getting startup jingles for twatster.com
<gremble> twatstergrambook.org
<kulelu88> eeuuw .org . We are webscale, we only use .io or .co
<gremble> what is webscale?
<gremble> .io's are expensive
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> when you use node.js you webscale
<gremble> I like .xyz because its cheap :P
<kulelu88> how much is .xyz?
<gremble> I think I payed like $8 or $1 I cannot remember
<kulelu88> gremble: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2F-DItXtZs
<gremble> Rofl
<gremble> dude
<gremble> dude
<gremble> vim has a function built-in
<gremble> :TOhtml
<gremble> that converts your code into a stylized HTML
<gremble> :D
<superfly> Investigate the rot13 encoding in Python
<superfly> Good night (for reals) 
<gremble> https://breakingcode.wordpress.com/2010/07/23/quickpost-hiding-your-python-source-with-rot13/ Like this?
<gremble> I'm going to bounce. Cheers guys
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-10
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<dlPhreak> Greets
<Kilos> morning everyone
<pieter2627> morning all
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi pieter2627 barrydk Cryterion and inetpro 
<Kilos> and thatgraemeguy 
<Cryterion> Hiya
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<pieter2627> anyone have any experience of studying at Unisa?
<MaNI> yes - though its probably somewhat outdated by now
<MaNI> I mean I last studied there in 2008 - is there something specific you wanted to know? :p
<pieter2627> mainly opinion on their CS course and service
<MaNI> there service is not the greatest, though ideally you probably shouldn't have to deal with them much
 * pieter2627 observes that they may not know email has a reply feature
<MaNI> I found the CS course decent, in that it had a lot of the right subjects etc. - though I think what you get from it depends a lot on how much you put in as a person - I think if you focus on the exams and assignments only it is possible to come out without learning as much as you should have, if you 'play around' a lot with doing your own stuff on the side you can do well
<pieter2627> MaNI: overall did the material seem up-to-date?
<MaNI> at the time mostly, though its been a while
<MaNI> the syllabus was busy geting changed when I left so I imagine its changed quite a bit
<pieter2627> so you used the modules with 3 char codes?
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> well COS416-D etc.
<MaNI> depends I guess what you want to do in future as well, I enjoyed that they still had C++, while others in the industry will argue that everyone should be learning python now
<pieter2627> MaNI: were you able to do the assignments on Linux?
 * pieter2627 just happy that it is not java
<pieter2627> or delphi
<MaNI> depends somewhat on the subject, for some subjects yes, others no
<MaNI> at the time they used bloodshed dev-c++ for quite a few subjects and wanted assignments that worked with that - but I imagine they've probably moved on to something else by now
<MaNI> at least I hope so
<pieter2627> but atleast they did not have an issue if you didn't use Win?
<MaNI> well generally as long as it can compile on win when they get it
<MaNI> I can suggest the SOC forums to ask for recent experiences perhaps http://osprey.unisa.ac.za/phorum/list.php?668
<MaNI> they aren't overly active but the people who do respond there are usually helpful
<pieter2627> thanks MaNI 
<MaNI> but yeah the not replying to email thing is I'm afraid the norm, especially for registrations they aren't great with that
<pieter2627> yeah, also got that yesterday... "you will only be helped once registered"
<MaNI> once you are registered there is 'myunisa' with subject forums and stuff - and individual lecturers are a bit more responsive
<MaNI> in their defense they do have basically the largest number of registrations in the world to deal with, but yeah :(
<pieter2627> guess so
<MaNI> I always found it easier to get help in person for registration stuff
<MaNI> if you happen to be in driving range from one of the main campuses
<MaNI> though they may have done away with that and gone online only - hmm
<pieter2627> was there yesterday and got helped on questions that is not too advanced
<MaNI> what other unis you considering?
<pieter2627> tuks, but not really interested in it
 * mazal peaks in
<mazal> Afternoon everyone
<MaNI> http://wikistudent.ws/Unisa/Category:Computer_Science < you may find that slightly helpful to get a glimpse into some of the subjects
<barrydk> Afternoon mazal
<mazal> Gaanit oom barry ?
<barrydk> Sleg man baie besig nie eers tyd vir minecraft vandag nie
<mazal> :( ook so die kant
<pieter2627> thanks MaNI, wish some of the wiki entries had more info while also being very excited by others
<MaNI> yeah :(
<MaNI> there used to be this URL where you could get all the TUT letters for the previous years
<MaNI> so I used to trawl those to make my subject choices - but it seems that they took it down
<MaNI> dodging the crap subjects is probably key no matter what university :p
<pieter2627> that wiki, two others that are also floating around and the module brochure atleast helped to gain inside to all the modules
 * pieter2627 knows that he wants to dodge the visual modules
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> personally I hated most of the INF subjects
<MaNI> I did a dual COS/INF major (don't know if they still offer that) and the INF stuff was mind numbingly boring
<pieter2627> yeah, mostly looking forward to only the HCI and planning INF stuff
<MaNI> the various database subjects are a snore fest
<MaNI> though I suppose at the end of the day they have aided me in life a little
<pieter2627> speaking of which, was stored procedures handled when you did it?
 * pieter2627 knows he wants to cover that thoroughly
<MaNI> yeah, pretty sure they were
<stickyboy> unisa.ac.za is running a phorum?
<stickyboy> I'm not that into message boards anymore, but I kinda thought this was nice: http://flarum.org/
<stickyboy> Hipsters as F*** though.
<stickyboy> Right, Kilos?
<gremble> Good afternoon
<Kilos> hi gremble Cryterion 
<gremble> How arey ou Kilos ?
<Kilos> fine ty lad and you?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Cryterion thinks Kilos is confused on devices logging in ;)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> went to lappy
<Kilos> easier and closer when lying down
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> grumbles  ping
<Kilos> did you get the mail in our list from karl?
<gremble> Yup. I will send him a message tomorrow
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-11
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh my goodness...
 * inetpro need to remember to tell Karl that I will miss the SFD event
<inetpro> done...
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> morning inetpro thatgraemeguy and everyone else
<thatgraemeguy> ohhai
<inetpro> wb oom Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<linda_> hi Kilos 
<linda_> howzit from imposter
<Kilos> hi linda_ 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> what did you break
<linda_> lmga
<Kilos> lol
<linda_> Lida loves her suduko but it keeps hiding, will not lock to launcher - any ideas?
<linda_> Linda
<linda_> By thenway, your link to disable touchpad works like a charm
<Kilos> yay im glad
<linda_> thks
<Kilos> i dunno what suduko is
<linda_> used the startup apps option
<Kilos> im glad we winning 
<linda_> sudoko is a game
<Kilos> oh
<linda_> app installed from repositories
<Kilos> i play freecell and mahjong
<linda_> shows in launcher when enabled, but "lock to launcher" is ignored
<linda_> Me no have time for games
<Kilos> lets hope clever peeps have ideas
<linda_> hoping...
<linda_> Strange, she also plays patience, that one works fine
<linda_> Ok I'm clocking off this side, plse let me know if you think of any clever trick for this one
<Kilos> try dragging it to desktop
<Kilos> or right click and look for options
<Kilos> ok go well and good luck
<linda_> nope, drag does not work, right-click gives options but options dont work
<linda_> If I drag it just jumps right back on release
<Kilos> lol
<linda_> Thks Kilos go well 
<Kilos> you too linda_ 
<Kilos> keep well
<linda_> thks sweetie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lmga
<linda_> why its my dy for boys
<linda_> day
<linda_> go well Kilos 
<Kilos> lol you too
<mazal> Afternoon
<magespawn> good day
<magespawn> chat later 
<gremble> Good afternoon
<Kilos> hi gremble 
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<Kilos> still waking from whole avy asleep otherwise good and you
<gremble> I'm well thanks
<gremble> Afternoon naps are important in this heat
<gremble> It is too hot to work in the days
<gremble> :<
<magespawn> good evening
<gremble> Hey magespawn 
<gremble> How are you?
<magespawn> hi gremble
<magespawn> good and you/
<magespawn> ?
<gremble> I'm well thank you
<magespawn> cool beans
<gremble> About to see if I can make my laptop dual screen with my screen
<magespawn> maybe not then
<magespawn> and gremble?
<gremble> Works like a charm
<gremble> Practically worked by default
<gremble> I am pretty impressed
<magespawn> cool
<gremble> I have workspaces 1-4 on my laptop and 5-10 on my large screen
<gremble> It was a bit hazy, but I recalibrated the screen and then it was fine
<magespawn> maybe because of the different resolutions between the two
<gremble> No, I think it was just slightly out of sync. Its fine now
<gremble> This setup is fine
<gremble> I don't think I'm even going to buy a new HDD for my desktop
<magespawn> just run everything from the laptop?
<gremble> Yup. My back-up drive is an external with the case broken, so I just need a new external case, then I have all my data. The rest is saved on dropbox
<magespawn> those cases are now quite cheap
<gremble> That's nice to hear. I have no concept of prices regarding hardware anymore
<magespawn> i think i recall prices in the R150.00 range
<gremble> Apparently not at titan-ice
<gremble> xD
<gremble> For a 3.5" enclosure it seems to be between R300-R400
<gremble> 2.5" are cheaper ofc
<magespawn> hmm i thought i saw them at incredible connection for less
<gremble> I'll have a look there too then
<gremble> I usually skip them 
<magespawn> me too, might have been matrix warehouse
<gremble> It's not on their site. Might be in store. I'll go have a look though, there is one close to campus
<magespawn> i have a problem that i remember some of the facts just not all of them
<gremble> Haha That's life right there :P
<magespawn> indeed, really would like to get it totally under my control
<gremble> Life or your facts? :P
<magespawn> maybe they are the same thing, but if not, then i would opt for life, if i have a choice
<gremble> If you do end up getting life under your control, you will make so much money writing blog posts and doing motivational speeches
<Kilos> lol hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> good night kilo
<inetpro> good evening
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<inetpro> gremble: how are you doing?
<gremble> Well and yourself?
<inetpro> good, good
<inetpro> just sad that I'll be missing the SFD event
<superfly> woo! I just found a place where I can take the family on holiday... and it's in the middle of nowhere with no cellphone signal
<gremble> Why will you be missing it inetpro? :<
<gremble> superfly: If you switch to CellC, thats everywhere. 
<superfly> ah, I'm on Vodacom
<inetpro> gremble: something came up and I'll be out of town on the day
<gremble> inetpro: bleh
<gremble> superfly: :P It was just a poke at CellC's shitty reception
<inetpro> lol
<superfly> gremble: I know, my point was basically that Vodacom's is so good I might even have signal up there ;-)
<gremble> :p
<gremble> Guess I missed the joke then
<gremble> xD
<inetpro> superfly: you get too many calls a day?
<superfly> inetpro: no, thankfully I don't. I just am almost always online
<superfly> in fact, I am ALWAYS online
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> guess we can all learn to simply switch off from time to time
<gremble> I don't like being offline
<gremble> :<
 * inetpro hates it
<inetpro> need to be online 24h per day
<gremble> I don't even like not working
<gremble> If I could forgo sleep, I'd be fine too :/
<inetpro> work is more fun than fun
<inetpro> wb drussell
<inetpro> good night everyone
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo gremble 
<kulelu88> thought you might be asleep by now ;)
<gremble> Nah. I gat shit to do
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> me too haha. I will attempt installing that language via docker just now. 
<gremble> Elixir?
<kulelu88> we can try that 1 also. I actually found a program I'd like to write in Genie
<gremble> Oh, Genie
<gremble> yes ofc :P
<gremble> I forgot
<gremble> xD
<cryterion-> Hi everyone
<kulelu88> yo cryterion- 
<kulelu88> what you busy with? gremble m
<cryterion-> Nvm kulelu88 it got sorted
<kulelu88> cryterion-: ?
<gremble> Hey cryterion- 
<gremble> kulelu88: I'm busy catching up on my linear algebra notes. I've gotten a little behind in making notes for my subjects
<gremble> And it is almost semester test time again :x
<kulelu88> aah goeie seun, doen sy werk op vrydag
<gremble> I do my work all the time. I am exciting like that
<gremble> Rockstar life, you know
<kulelu88> you're the founder who will abandon the company after 1 year
<gremble> And then you realise the company was actually a pyramid scheme and I ran away with the simoleons to the Isle of Man.
<gremble> Where I will retire happily and do more math
<kulelu88> heh, why would you choose that kind of tax haven island :/
<gremble> Because it is a tax haven island
<gremble> And Mark Shuttleworth would be a neighbour
<kulelu88> there's a ton of warmer ones, like the virgin islands. isle of man is probably as cold as UK
<gremble> If it's too hot, my brain doesn't work
<gremble> So I'd prefer that
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> I'll confirm if the weather is good or not ;)
<gremble> Haha 
<gremble> Some moron down the street doesn't know how to work his damned house alarm
<gremble> -_-
<kulelu88> could be real danger
<kulelu88> time for grembleman to rescue him
<gremble> Daar is twee tipe kak, myne en syne. Daai is definitief nie myne nie.
<kulelu88> dis die eerste tyd dat jy afrikaans gebruik het. kyk my taal maar, alles is deurmekaar
<gremble> Sometimes Afrikaans just works better
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> do you watch suzelle DIY? 
<gremble> I've seen some of her video's
<gremble> I'm not such a fan of the whole idiot comedy genre though
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-12
<gremble> How's your installation coming along?
<kulelu88> completely forgot about it. I will search the dockerhub for vala installs and then yank code for my own
<gremble> What have you been doing the entire time then? Watching Suzelle vids? :P
<kulelu88> I was doing some work for an org I am part of, social media, emails, etc.
<gremble> Fun
<kulelu88> you'll probably be falling asleep by now :P
<gremble> Perhaps after I am done with the kernel and range of linear transformations
<kulelu88> you make math sound so fun
<kulelu88> haha
<gremble> It is though
<gremble> haha
<kulelu88> I do agree there (somewhat)
<gremble> What most people think math is, and what math really is are two different things
<gremble> Mathematics is more an art than a science
<kulelu88> True and it's less opinionated compared to other sciences
<gremble> And much prettier
<gremble> I changed my mind. I'm done haha
<gremble> Ill chat to you tomorrow
<kulelu88> peace 0/
<gremble> So apparently this doesn't disconnect when I close my laptop now
<gremble> haha
<gremble> Anyway, good morning
<gremble> You're up early kulelu88 
<kulelu88> yo gremble , trying to find a regular install of Vala and then dockerizing it
<gremble> Everything in a docker container, eh? :P
<kulelu88> gremble: When it comes time to remove the bloat of stuff I have installed, whilst being able to re-install it someday when I need it, is the reason why I dockerize things
<kulelu88> I believe there is a PPA for Vala, but I'm not sure if I should add the PPA to the dockerfile or not
<gremble> If I understand what I am reading correctly, I would say you should, because the dockerfile is the ruleset to build your container
<gremble> So if you don't have the rules to get Vala, it can't
<kulelu88> I could add the PPA as regular, but I'm not sure I want the custom PPA being global
<gremble> Add the PPA, install Vala then remove it?
<gremble> Sorry, I went to eat 
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> im back also
<gremble> WElcome back
<kulelu88> I think the guys in the Crystal channel are pissed at me for constantly asking noob questions :D
<superfly> \o/
<kulelu88> yo superfly 
<kulelu88> you cheering that chelsea lost or united won?
<superfly> huh?
<superfly> nope, my reservation for a farm out in the middle of nowhere has gone through. a peaceful new year, I can't wait
<kulelu88> holiday? sounds lekker
<superfly> mmm
<superfly> 30th dec - 2nd jan
<kulelu88> care to audit my dockerfile? superfly 
<superfly> I'll take a look. audit is a strong word
<kulelu88> hmmm, well I am installing Vala and just hijacking the regular install process
<kulelu88> gimme 10 or so mins
<superfly> kk
<superfly> I'm busy looking at what I need to backup in order to reinstall my server
<superfly> kulelu88: got your dockerfile yet?
<kulelu88> superfly: https://pastee.org/73usm
<superfly> looks fine to me
<kulelu88> how do I remove some of the install CRUD? 
<kulelu88> s/CRUD / FUD
<superfly> not sure what you mean?
<kulelu88> superfly: you know when you install something and there are deps that were required for install but not for functioning, how do I remove those?
<superfly> sudo apt-get autoremove
<superfly> that might not remove everything, but it ill remove what's not in use
<kulelu88> what about: sudo apt-get clean ?
<superfly> that just cleans your cache diretory, doesn't it?
<kulelu88> that might help also. Maybe using both? 
<superfly> could do
<kulelu88> gremble: installed :D
<gremble> Nice
<gremble> Now you just need an editor
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> hahaha. Sublime text!
<gremble> Sies man
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> vim? :s
<kulelu88> emacs? :S :S
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> I like both
<gremble> too be honest
<gremble> sublime is probably nice
<gremble> Idk
<gremble> xD
<gremble> So is gedit
<gremble> or notepad ++
<gremble> Whoever gave vim syntax-highlighting support for racket fucked up
<gremble> Then again, I should probably be doing this by hand
<gremble> :<
<kulelu88> I'm waiting for limetext to become a thing
<gremble> I'm waiting for neovim
<gremble> Why not atom?
<gremble> Looks like atom
<kulelu88> Atom is slow as hell 
<gremble> I hate waiting
<gremble> commandline 4 lyf
<kulelu88> lime is written in go, so should be reasonably quick
<gremble> The language something was written it doesn't make it quick. That wholly depends on the person doing the writing.
<kulelu88> lol, so you saying PHP can be faster than C?
<gremble> Yup. If I write PHP while adhering to proper coding standards and make sure that I am efficient, but I write C like I am a blind baboon, then my php will be faster and easier to maintain than the C
<gremble> As I said, the language may be "faster" on some set benchmark, but the effiency of the application will depend on the specific implementation
<gremble> Once again, it is probably still not even the language, but the specific implementation of a language
<gremble> I can write a C compiler now that will produce slower C than a Delphi program
<kulelu88> I guess you have a point there
<kulelu88> you can write C compilers? 0.o
<gremble> So a good language is probably one that makes it harder to not adhere to good coding standards, and make "all" the programs reasonably fast
<gremble> I have the standard here. So I 'could'
<gremble> But that would not be fun right now :P
<gremble> And it will probably be slower than a delphi program
<gremble> XD
<kulelu88> I sure would like to write a compiler some day also
<kulelu88> just not sure where to start
<gremble> The Dragon Book
<gremble> It's `the` text on compiler construction
<kulelu88> link?
<gremble> http://www.amazon.com/Compilers-Principles-Techniques-Tools-2nd/dp/0321486811
<gremble> I may have a "free" version
<kulelu88> oh its not free. darn
<kulelu88> heh lets not be complicit in petty crime :D
<gremble> Oh. Well then. Alright :P
<gremble> I'm thinking about writing a scheme that I can extend to be a language to do mathematics in
<gremble> by levereging the power of LLVM to make native code
<kulelu88> a language to do math in? like a DSL? 
<gremble> Yes, but unlike a DSL, not implemented within another language
<kulelu88> it will wreck your brain but worth a try
<gremble> Scheme lisp where matrix algebra is in the standard library pretty much
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> Should be fun
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> I'd try writing a compiler in another language until the language can compile itself
<gremble> I've been playing around with something written in C++, but that wasn't nice to work with
<kulelu88> i thought numpy was the solution
<gremble> It is
<gremble> It's nice
<gremble> But that doesn't mean I don't want to give it a whirl
<gremble> :P
<kulelu88> oh, NIS :D
<gremble> I want to functional program math :D
<gremble> What is NIS?
<kulelu88> Not Invented Here Syndrome :P
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> Technically nothing was "invented" by me yet
<gremble> So I have a lot to do
<kulelu88> compiling my first code! I suspect it will fail cause I'm missing a compiler
<gremble> Then how can you compile?
<gremble> XD
<kulelu88> I did install deps :D
<kulelu88> fekk, I found a project that uses this language :O
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I think I am going to hit the sack
<gremble> I'll chat to you tomorrow.
<kulelu88> peace gremble.
<kulelu88> Maaz: Tell gremble that it compiled
<Maaz> kulelu88: Righto, I'll tell gremble on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2015-09-13
<Symmetria> morning
<kulelu88> yo Symmetria 
<magespawn> good morning
<gremble> Good morning
<magespawn> hi gremble 
<Symmetria> mmmm
<Symmetria> iscsi chews cpu at high speed :(
<gremble> Chew ir back Symmetria 
<gremble> it* even
<gremble> How are you magespawn?
<magespawn> hey gremble
<magespawn> good thanks, a bit cold for thie part of the world but thatis nice
<gremble> It looks like it may rain. I just hope it hurries up and rains
<magespawn> we have had a little rain here lately
<magespawn> i am having a bit of a problem with ssh into a server i keep getting: Permission denied (publickey)
<magespawn> i am pretty sure it is something simple
<magespawn> cool beans got it sorted
<inetpro> good evenings
<Kilos> hi all, sorry for being missing, been very busy
<gremble> What was the problem magespawn?
<gremble> Sounds like a wrong passphrase for the public key (That's when I got that error)
<magespawn> wrong public key
<magespawn> i think
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn gremble 
<Kilos> and others
<gremble> How are you Kilos?
<gremble> Are you well? All your ailments better?
<Kilos> still same ty only been busy trying to sort drives for ian and once again wiping my drive with the zero command
<gremble> Why did you wipe your drive?
<Kilos> at least it killed the guide stuff on his drive as well
<Kilos> by accident
<gremble> Hahahaha
<gremble> Sorry :<
<Kilos> dd command wiped both drives
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i must remember to only use it from live cd
<gremble> That is why dd is also known as drive destroyer
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> whew everything gone
<gremble> Must just be careful how you use the command, just like rm
<Kilos> luckily i was slowly bringing stuff to lappy
<Kilos> otherwise i wouldnt even be here now
<Kilos> now im hoping i saved isos somewhere else
<magespawn> i have always been very wary of running that command
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kills the guid thing though
<gremble> :P Just go `dd if=/dev/urand of=/dev/*` :P
<Kilos> so from live cd should be safe as long as only one drive plugged in
<gremble> burn everything
<gremble> I don't have urand, so just make that /dev/random :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> now i bang that command
<magespawn> gremble: no /dev/null
<Kilos> second time i wiped drive
<magespawn> s/no/not
<gremble> magespawn: you can't write out from /dev/null 
<magespawn> ahh true
<gremble> it just gives you end-of-file 
<magespawn> nothing there
<gremble> Sysadmin got served
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> ?
<magespawn> who? me?
<Kilos> hopefully will be back. need modem for destop upgrade
<Kilos> be good
<inetpro> wb oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ty and hi inetpro 
<gremble> No I have no idea
<gremble> I just felt like saying that
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Hey inetpro 
<magespawn> i see
<smile|hetregent> tot later :p = see ya :p
<gremble> No one wants a mathematician
<gremble> :<
<gremble> SANAE wants either an electronic engineer or a physicist
<magespawn> gremble what would a mathematician do ?
<gremble> Like, I can count things for them. 
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> Find roots of stuff
<gremble> and such
<gremble> Explain knot theory while we all sit huddled together in the cold dark antarctic winter
<magespawn> okay then
<gremble> I'm assuming that you don't agree 
<magespawn> not at all, just have no idea what knot theory is
<gremble> It is literally the math behind untying knots
<magespawn> now that is pretty cool
<magespawn> somebody had a lot of time on their hands at some point
<gremble> Somebody got a Ph.D for that 
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> so somebody really had a lot of time on their hands
<magespawn> knots too
<gremble> Yup. And an interesting application for knot theory is the untying of DNA
<magespawn> trefoil knot looks a little like a triquetra
<magespawn> untying dna?
<magespawn> alright then
<gremble> http://www.tiem.utk.edu/~gross/bioed/webmodules/DNAknot.html
<gremble> The first paragraph is the interesting bit
<gremble> Unless you're keen on knot theory
<gremble> :P
<magespawn> always good to have a read on something completely new
<gremble> This is why I love what I study. There are so many clever people doing really interesting work. 
<magespawn> and jobs?
<gremble> Eh. I'd preferrably go into academia. But if I had to look for a job right now, I'd probably try for the publication industry. Working at the newspaper has been so much fun
<gremble> But I can do applied mathematics and probably programming
<magespawn> gremble: why would the newspaper need a mathematician?
<gremble> They don't
<gremble> They need a subeditor
<gremble> which is what I do
<gremble> among other things
<gremble> Haha. I can do layout, I've written for them and I've drawn some cartoons
<magespawn> okay you had me confused there for a second
<gremble> Certainly confuses my family haha
<gremble> "what are you studying?" "BSc mathematics." "What job will you do when you're done?" "I'm thinking of working for a newspaper."
<magespawn> i can't see why, it is a very logical grouping of jobs
<gremble> Sup fulelu88
<magespawn> i want to be able to monitor multiple adsl lines for uptime from the internet, and have the program report to me when they either go down or are not performing properly. any idea?
<gremble> I know you can do that with mweb, but it would be really hacking and require scraping. Would it not be easier to get a router that you can modify the software of and have the router report when the DSL goes doen?
<gremble> Since it has that hook already
<magespawn> how would the router report when the dsl is down?
<magespawn> i am not inside the network when they go down, if i am i notice right away most of the time
<gremble> Hmm, I'm thinking of a homebased solution, so that is already probably not right. You could have a process that pings out, and reports if the ping drops or times out?
<gremble> But if it cannot talk out, it wouldn't be able to report
<gremble> So you'd want something to ping in
<magespawn> yes
<magespawn> and if possible measure speed as well
<magespawn> and hopefully keep a log
<magespawn> of course this also assumes some other things too
<magespawn> like the connection between ping and the adsl never goes down
<gremble> If I were a programmer, I would say you have two programs, one on one side of the router, and one on the other. The one outside sends a packet in with a specified TTL, the one inside catches it and sends it back with the TTL+(some constant) then you can read the difference to get an average of up and down speed
<gremble> But yes, it does assume that the network beyond the internet doesn't go down
<magespawn> and of course all this traffic will use data and bandwidth, not much maybe, but there we go
<gremble> Not that much. You literally just want the packet header. I think it's 8 or 16 bits
<magespawn> would not make any difference really to the end users
<magespawn> now just to find such a program
<magespawn> could have cron run ping at a specific interval, send the result to a log file and send that to myself
<magespawn> or perhaps have it send an error only if it does not get a reply
<gremble> Or if the reply takes more than a specific amount of time
<magespawn> i would need to work out what would be a realistic time
<magespawn> i could also set up a ping from inside the network and have the external server log those ping and send me an alert when a specified period of time has passed without a ping being recieved from a specific source
<magespawn> that way i could log it from both sides
<magespawn> also the external server would by its position of being online have a public ip address
<magespawn> now to figure out how
<magespawn> i have found a couple of services that can be used monitor.us and uptimerobot.com
<superfly> *yawn*
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> hi magespawn
<kulelu88> gremble: fulelu?
<kulelu88> yo gremble , superfly magespawn 
<magespawn> hi kulelu88 
<superfly> hi hi
<gremble> I was being funny
<gremble> :P
<gremble> Hey kulelu88 
<gremble> Hey superfly 
<gremble> It's nice if there are already such services. If they aren't to expensive that is
<magespawn> these ones offer their basic stuff for free
<kulelu88> you guys listen to podcasts?
<gremble> I haven't found ones that I like 
<gremble> But I would like to listen to some
<gremble> Especially on the commute to campus
<gremble> Radio is starting to piss me off monumentally
<kulelu88> what radio stations do you listen to?
<superfly> I haven't listened to radio in years
<gremble> I hate all of them. Tuks plays nice music, but the presenters are presenting themselves as idiots. ClassicFM has poor reception, and the others play music that irks me. I'm a grumpy man.
<magespawn> all you need to do is add 'old' to that
<gremble> I'm getting there
<gremble> Give me a few years :P
<kulelu88> i'm listening to a podcast about this guy speaking about the zar currency. not bad and valid points
<superfly> I'm zonked, night all
<magespawn> me too, good night all
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> time gone without me saying much yet again 
<inetpro> guess that is a good thing 
<inetpro> good night 
<kulelu88> wow, solid podcast
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-12
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn superfly thatgraemeguy inetpro and all you other peeps as well also too
<thatgraemeguy> morning :)
<inetpro> good mornings
<pavlushka> good morning!
<nlsthzn> perhaps...
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> hows neelsie
<nlsthzn> ah a wild uncle Kilos appears :D
<Kilos> perhaps what
<nlsthzn> perhaps it is a good morning :p
 * nlsthzn was outside in high humidity, coming in it looks like you were out in the rain >.<
<Kilos> i was, went for a smoke
<nlsthzn> how is the land down under?
<Kilos> cold and wet
<nlsthzn> :) so the rain falls from the bottom up I guess :)
<Kilos> haha yeah crazy place
<Kilos> and i am being forcefed
<Kilos> most likely for the slaughtering
<nlsthzn> so at least you can go with a smile (and a full belly)
<Kilos> lol yeah
<Kilos> just had some eina days
<Kilos> boet passed away friday night
<Kilos> so weird, go to hospital with pneumonia and die 2 weeks later from cancer
<CraigZim> so sorry to hear that Kilos , My condolences
<Kilos> thanks CraigZim 
<Kilos> and he was 7 years younger than me
<CraigZim> and you still Smoking?
<Kilos> yes
<CraigZim> I quit 4 years ago.
<Kilos> dont want to die healthy
<CraigZim> no-one dies healthy :)
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> sorry to hear uncle Kilos :(
<nlsthzn> ... and now you are half way accros the world
<nlsthzn> across
<nlsthzn> accccrooossssss
<nlsthzn> stupid spelling
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<nlsthzn> bai
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-13
<andrewlsd> squish102: what was this for "hmm, interesting challenge.. take an ubuntu server on physical and put esxi underneath it"
<andrewlsd> squish102: why not just use KVM?
<dlPhreak> Morning
<jerit> I got my znc fixed
<jerit> apparently I just needed to add BindHost = 0.0.0.0 to the conf and now it works. Why I dunno but I've learned to never question a good thing
<superfly> jerit: 0.0.0.0 means "any IPv4 address ever"
<superfly> jerit: BindHost is the IP address that znc needs to listen on
<superfly> jerit: if you give it the external address of your server, you can access it externally. if you give it 127.0.0.1, you'll only ever be able to access it from the machine it is running on
<jerit> so what happens when you don't set a BindHost?
<jerit> I hadn't set a BindHost before
<superfly> It uses whatever its default is
<superfly> The documentation (or failing that, the source code) should tell you what the default value is
<jerit> heh I wouldn't have any idea where to look
<superfly> jerit: I find Google or DuckDuckGo useful in those sorts of situations
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak Every one :) \o/
<jerit> superfly apparently setting 0.0.0.0 forces znc to use IPv4 so that explains why it fixed my problem. If znc was for some reason trying to use IPv6 then that'd be why it broke
<magespawn> good morning
<pavlushka> Good Morning :)
<jerit> hello hello
<not_found> Good evening ZA peeps
<nlsthzn> o/ ZA land
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-14
<thatgraemeguy> morning all, any python nerds awake?
<kulelu88> thatgraemeguy: whats up
<thatgraemeguy> just want to hear what folks use for parsing command-line options usually
<kulelu88> bash commands? thatgraemeguy 
<kulelu88> this should be it: http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html
<thatgraemeguy> no, I mean if I want to pass options to a script that I'm writing
<thatgraemeguy> like for a bash script I'd use the getopts builtin
<thatgraemeguy> not to worry
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: argparse
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: https://docs.python.org/2/howto/argparse.html
<thatgraemeguy> thanks fly :)
<thatgraemeguy> how is all the arrangements going your side?
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: getting there. sent off my application for police clearance yesterday
<superfly> waiting for the consulate to tell me I can apply for my visa
<thatgraemeguy> eish, so much red tape :-o
<thatgraemeguy> is the Mrs still a US citizen?
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: yep, and so are the kids.
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: to be honest, there's more red tape to settle in SA if you're married to a citizen, than in the US if you're married to a citizen
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: I haven't even been living in the US yet and I am already elligible for permanent residence. in ZA you have to live here for at least 5 years on another sort of permit before you're allowed to apply for permanent residence
<thatgraemeguy> nice
<thatgraemeguy> thanks superfly, argparse is amazing
<superfly> thatgraemeguy: you're welcome :-)
<thatgraemeguy> (compared with getopt in bash) :-o
<superfly> there are times when I wish it were a little better, but for the most part it's a charm
<thatgraemeguy> don't need to write a whole lot of code to handle missing args and printing help, so cool
<superfly> yup, it takes a lot of the boilerplate out
<jerit> guys I did a sudo rm -rf / and now nothing works anymore
<superfly> jerit: that's impossible, you have to use an extra flag to get that right
<jerit> :P
<superfly> sorry to rain on your party :-P
<jerit> eh I just thought it was funny
<nlsthzn> alo?!
<nlsthzn> it's a me...
<nlsthzn> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<nlsthzn>  (╯︵╰,)
<paddatrapper> Hey nlsthzn
<paddatrapper> Lol
<nlsthzn> (òÓ,)_\,,/
<nlsthzn> :
<nlsthzn> :p
<paddatrapper> How you doing? 
<paddatrapper> Bored clearly :p
<nlsthzn> fine thanks paddatrapper , how about you?
<nlsthzn> and yes... I do seem to have more time on my hands than I know what to do with 
<nlsthzn> I see many (-(-_(-_-)_-)-) ...
<paddatrapper> nlsthzn: this week has been insane... But I'm good thanks 
<nlsthzn> good to hear, hope it quiets down now for the downhill run to weekend
<kulelu88> any Pythonistas lurking here?
<nlsthzn> print "Hello World"
<nlsthzn> can't help with more than that, sorry
<nlsthzn> cheers all, have fun ^_^
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: I know some
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: you familiar with REST APIs and asyncio?
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: no... Sorry 
<kulelu88> ok :)
<kulelu88> superfly: does it make sense to use a synchronous framework as a wrapper(for a REST API) on top of an async library? 
<superfly> kulelu88: I honestly don't know. and I can't help right now, my sleeping tablet has just kicked in
<kulelu88> sure thing. rest easy superfly 
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-15
<Symmetria> morning bunnies
<Symmetria> ;p
 * Symmetria discovers you can do some very interesting things with PHP and variable referencing
<Symmetria> heh, I wrote a function, that gets an array as an argument, but it also takes a boolean variable and the NAME of global array I'm passing in the first argument, if the boolean is set, it does a global reference to the global variable by referencing it through a string literal against the name of the global, then nukes stuff as it finds it and resets the global array 
<Symmetria> heh, thats pretty fucking awesome ;p
 * chesedo is reading about Symmetria 's php code with big eyes while nipping (front teeth only) a carrot held with both hands
<andrewlsd> morning all
 * andrewlsd disappears away for a bit
 * inetpro stepping into the room
<inetpro> good morning folk
<Squirm> Morning
<anton_may> ello all
<Squirm> Hi
<anton_may> anybody has experience with glusterfs?
<anton_may> or worked with it
<superfly> anton_may: thatgraemeguy might know a thing or two about glusterfs
<anton_may> yea all i need help with is permissions on the client mount points
<thatgraemeguy> what's the question?
<anton_may> permissions on the clinet mount point
<anton_may> obviously the volume is created in root
<anton_may> so when you mount on client side you don't have permissions
<anton_may> glusterfs
<thatgraemeguy> you mean "mount point" as in "the directory where you will mount the filesystem"?
<anton_may> yip on the client side - sudo mount -t glusterfs <server>:/<volume> /mount - now as the normal user I cannot create a file within the mount point on the client
<anton_may> permissions denied
<thatgraemeguy> ok, that's because the root of the mounted filesystem is likely owned by root.root
<thatgraemeguy> just like any newly-created filesystem, this is not special to glusterfs
<thatgraemeguy> if you want a particular user to own it then chown it as appropriate
<anton_may> ok so best bet is then to create a nfs share and export and for the windows users setup cifs
<thatgraemeguy> sorry no idea about windows
<thatgraemeguy> if you have windows users I find you will have less headache by running windows servers
<thatgraemeguy> ymmv, and a lot of folks would disagree
<anton_may> yea went through the docs of glusterfs and setting up a samba share is pretty straight forward. We are currently running Samba shares with no hiccups
<thatgraemeguy> but I am old enough that I just want things to work with minimal hassle and potential for disruption
<anton_may> Me too, but like any any new setup you have to start somewhere, but anyways thanks
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-16
<superfly> Ohi
<paddatrapper> Hey superfly
<superfly> Sup paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> superfly: today is so up in the air I don't know what to make of it. And it's not even 8am yet! 
<paddatrapper> How about you? 
<superfly> Still on the way into town. Two weeks of this left. 
<superfly> Still trying to wake up 
<chesedo> morning superfly paddatrapper and others
<paddatrapper> Morning chesedo
<dlPhreak> Mawning
<superfly> Molo! 
<dlPhreak> How are you superfly ?
<paddatrapper> Hey dlPhreak
<dlPhreak> paddatrapper hi!
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: how are you doing? 
<dlPhreak> meh, i'm okay just feeling very mush.. yourself paddatrapper ?
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: riding the adrenaline of a disrupted campus. I'm probably going to crash tonight... 
<inetpro> good mornings
<dlPhreak> morning inetpro 
<dlPhreak> that sounds quite epic, paddatrapper 
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<paddatrapper> dlPhreak: it is pretty fun
<superfly> dlPhreak: tired, mostly. and busy
<pavlushka-> ahoy za!
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-17
<inetpro> fp
<dlPhreak> Is apt broken in 16.04.1?
<dlPhreak> I can hardly install anything.
<inetpro> dlPhreak: what repository?
<dlPhreak> ubuntu main
<inetpro> egrep -v "^#|^$" /etc/apt/sources.list
<inetpro> I use http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and all seems fine
<dlPhreak> mine is all http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<dlPhreak> I get these sort of errors curl : Depends: libcurl3-gnutls (= 7.47.0-1ubuntu2) but 7.47.0-1ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<dlPhreak> with many packages
<dlPhreak> I'm trying to install steam and that just leaves a bunch of unresolved dependencies.
<inetpro> hmm...
<dlPhreak> Oh well I'll try again tomorrow.
<inetpro> maybe try the no-cache option
<inetpro> sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=true
<dlPhreak> I'll give it a try.
<inetpro> and for debugging you can always do this as well... -o Debug::Acquire::http=true
<dlPhreak> Doesn't seem to work.
<dlPhreak> I'll try with debug.
<inetpro> but looks like the repository might just be out of sync... trying later or tomorrow may help
<inetpro> or maybe just submit a bug report to be sure
<dlPhreak> I'll try again in the morning. Thanks inetpro 
<inetpro> you're welcome
#ubuntu-za 2016-09-18
<dlPhreak> inetpro: problem fixed itself.
<kulelu88> hey mates. anybody tinkers with BSD here?
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: I've used it once or twice. Mainly for ZFS 
<kulelu88> paddatrapper: is the setup complex? 
<kulelu88> openBSD specifically
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: ZFS? It's much easier under BSD than Linux 
<kulelu88> ZFS is the storage right?
<SEptic> ey all
<kulelu88> sup SEptic 
<dlPhreak> SEptic, kulelu88, hi
<kulelu88> hey dlPhreak 
<dlPhreak> How are you doing, kulelu88 ?
<kulelu88> lekker oom howzit?
<dlPhreak> I don't don't who you're calling oom but I'm doing okay XD
<kulelu88> you're either an oom or lyti in this room :D I am the latter :P
<dlPhreak> There is a third option as well.
<dlPhreak> It's called Viking!
<kulelu88> okay you can be a viking dlPhreak :P
<kulelu88> you new here? or old but never show up?
<dlPhreak> I've been here a while but mostly idle. 
<SEptic> hey boys
<SEptic> i haven't been on in a while
<dlPhreak> I'm mostly on atrum.
<kulelu88> what's the channel in atrum?
<kulelu88> everybody else in IT is on slack channels (unfortunately)
<dlPhreak> It's just #
<kulelu88> the server? irc.atrum.org ?
<dlPhreak> Yes
<kulelu88> the channel has no name? I tried joining "#" but it requires a name
<dlPhreak> It has no name but I think it might require a registered nickname to join. 
<kulelu88> I think it is #*
<kulelu88> so it's a general set of local servers it seems
<kulelu88> I assumed it was just techie stuff
<dlPhreak> atrum is actually more than just a techie place.
<kulelu88> is it a Cape-driven IRC network?
<dlPhreak> I think they have servers in cpt in jhb.
<kulelu88> dlPhreak: what is your programming stack and focus-field in tech? 
<dlPhreak> kulelu88: I wait for shit to break then I fix it.. XD
<dlPhreak> You?
<kulelu88> sysadmin? 
<dlPhreak> Yeah
<kulelu88> wait ... sysadmin for BSD/Linux or sysadmin for windoze? 
<kulelu88> I do analysis
<dlPhreak> Both Windows and Linux. 
<kulelu88> It'll be an epic day when government IT only uses Linux
<dlPhreak> Yes maybe, but realistically speaking, active directory is tough to beat. It has saved me personally many a heartache.
<dlPhreak> When you have to maintain a few hundred boxes and have to please a bunch of naggy normies who want to have their stuff right now! You thank windows and go on living your life knowing that you are using a real OS.
<dlPhreak> I need caffein..
<dlPhreak> Maaz
<dlPhreak> Maaz: coffee on.
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<dlPhreak> Maaz: Black no sugar.
<Maaz> dlPhreak: Huh?
<dlPhreak> Maaz: black please
<Maaz> dlPhreak: *blink*
<dlPhreak> where is kilos? Only he know how to operate this thing.
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for dlPhreak!
<dlPhreak> Maaz: thank you.
<Maaz> dlPhreak: Okay :-)
<dlPhreak> At least it's not instant.
<kulelu88> Maaz needs a neural network
<Maaz> kulelu88: Excuse me?
<dlPhreak> Lol you insulted her XD
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: ZFS is a file system, yeah
<paddatrapper> Sorry had to run
<kulelu88> np
<paddatrapper> Offers lots of nice things like snapshots, data corruption detection, replication, etc
<kulelu88> do any of you contribute to open source?
<paddatrapper> kulelu88: Yup - currently mainly iterum, anther IRC Bot and occasionally openage
<paddatrapper> The challenge is finding time
<kulelu88> what motivates you? paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> It's fun and a nice way to improve my programming skills
<kulelu88> interesting
<paddatrapper> Also I use so much FLOSS in my daily work flow I can't not
<paddatrapper> Alright I'm off. Night everyone
<kulelu88> night
<superfly> kulelu88: um, yes. 
<kulelu88> superfly!! howzit oom/lyti/viking ?
<superfly> Uh, I'm not an oom, but I'm not a lyti. Not a viking either. 
<superfly> I'm mostly Scottish, to be honest. 
<superfly> kulelu88: yeah, things are moving. My mom-in-law has given us (me) the go ahead to move my eldest and dearest cat with us. 
<superfly> kulelu88: you? 
<kulelu88> that is worthy of a cat gif! but honestly speaking, good to see you can take another 1 of your family with you (the cat)
<kulelu88> superfly: I am at a proverbial impasse
<superfly> Yeah, wish it could have been all the animals, but that's way too expensive. 
<superfly> kulelu88: and what is that? 
<kulelu88> do you need to do some medical eval on them?
<superfly> Yes, but it's actually pretty easy. Rabies certification and clean bill of health 
<superfly> No quarantine necessary. 
<kulelu88> I've only ever heard of rabies being associated with dogs, interesting to see you mentioning it regarding a cat
<superfly> Yeah, cats can also get it. 
<superfly> Pretty much any animal or human can 
<kulelu88> I need to research this. Wikipedia might have pics of Rabies (*shudder*)
<superfly> kulelu88: I wouldn't worry about it. The biggest reason we see so little of childhood diseases today is because of decent water and sanitation. As long as your stick to areas with decent water and sanitation , you should be fine. 
<superfly> *yawn* time for me to get some shut-eye. Night all. 
<kulelu88> night
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-11
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos> hi guys power gone
<magespawn> good evening all
<inetpro> good evening magespawn
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else as well
<magespawn> how's it going inetpro ?
<inetpro> all good thanks magespawn, and yourself?
<magespawn> well, thanks. hectically busy, the last year or so has flown past.
<inetpro> oh I know the feeling
<magespawn> inetpro i might have asked before, where do you work? i am in need of some advice.
<magespawn> mainly because of the job i find myself doing now
<inetpro> I'm just a Jack of all trades master of none sysadmin guy, see my PM
<inetpro> wb SugarHigh
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> firts time I see SugarHigh here, how are you doing?
<inetpro> first as well*
<inetpro> superfly: wb
<superfly> thanks. some issues in Atlanta, it seems.
<inetpro> irma?
<superfly> Nope, Irma hasn't reached there yet, and it'll just be a storm by that stage.
<superfly> https://spacecityweather.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/hurricanwinds.png
<inetpro> can't believe it's been going on for so long already
<superfly> it hasn't really. it hit Florida yesterday
<superfly> But it's been big and destructive. And the media has been hyping it.
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> hey magespawn!
<magespawn> hows it going?
<inetpro> superfly: Irma developed on August 30 near the Cape Verde Islands from a tropical wave that had moved off the west African coast two days prior
<superfly> magespawn: Mostly good, just sick at the moment. How are you?
<magespawn> good thanks, been up in jhb just over a year now.
<superfly> inetpro: Harvey probably also started developing a week before it hit, but wasn't big in the news until after it hit.
<superfly> magespawn: how's that working out? is the rest of the family with you yet?
<magespawn> the wife and kids are stayng in stilfontein, just outside klerksdorp
<magespawn> inlaws all live there and my son was going to high school there last year already, so seemed to make sense
<superfly> magespawn: ah, OK
<magespawn> and you? it has been awhile since we talked
<superfly> yeah, getting pretty settled here in the USA. Got a good job at Red Hat, great team mates, found a good church, making good friends.
<magespawn> awesome
<magespawn> i have to be off now, but i am trying to make an effort to be here more, so we can chat again sometime
<superfly> Cool beans, have a great evening!
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-12
<chesedo> morning all
<ebusuku> hi all
<ebusuku> does anybody here use django?
<poppingtonic> ebusuku: o/
<chesedo> hi ebusuku
<chesedo> a lot of the py guys do irrc
<chesedo> superfly theblazehen paddatrapper ^
<paddatrapper> chesedo: well sort of. Haven't touched python in a while 
<theblazehen> I do python, never really used Django
<superfly> rather use Flask
<superfly> there's this large myth that Django == Python, but honestly, Django is very unpythonic (I have to use it at work)
 * chesedo just learned something new
<paddatrapper> superfly: TIL - flask was started as a April Fools' joke 
<paddatrapper> http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2010/4/3/april-1st-post-mortem/
<superfly> paddatrapper: yep
<superfly> paddatrapper: be careful of these python guys, they do useful stuff :-P
<paddatrapper> superfly: yep, and they organise big conferences too :) (the flask discussion stemmed from a pyconza site visit today) 
<superfly> paddatrapper: oh, you getting into PyCon too now?
<paddatrapper> superfly: I'm already stuck :) tumbleweed dragged me in last year
<superfly> paddatrapper: yeah, that tumbleweed guy, he's good at doing that :-P
<superfly> (guess how I ended up at DebConf last year)
<tumbleweed> :P
<superfly> :-)
 * tumbleweed can be bad like that
<tumbleweed> also, o/ while I'm (briefly) in ZA
<superfly> tumbleweed: I enjoyed every minute of it, thank you!
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: o/ didn't realise you'd arrived already 
 * superfly <3's Amazon same day delivery
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: I'm in transit
<tumbleweed> I'm heading home to SF
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: ah I see. Safe travels 
<paddatrapper> superfly: I'd be happy with Amazon any day deliver (without massive import/shipping costs) 
 * tumbleweed has literally been in the country for a couple of hours, and can see his plane home, outside :/
<superfly> paddatrapper: Yeah, Takealot has nothing on Amazon.
<paddatrapper> superfly: and half the selection 
 * paddatrapper wants to get a yubi key
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: I can bring you one
 * tumbleweed has distributed quite a few of those in ZA :P
<superfly> paddatrapper: My dad is visiting us in November, I can get him to bring one back with him.
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: thanks, that would be awesome. When are you coming back? 
<tumbleweed> paddatrapper: whenever you guys tell me to (see the pyconza vido channel)
<paddatrapper> superfly: Hehe, thanks 
<paddatrapper> tumbleweed: set up is 5 October, event is 6 and 7. Will post more details to that channel in a bit 
 * tumbleweed must go and catch a plane in a bit too
<magespawn> good evening all
<pavlushka> evening magespawn 
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-13
<chesedo> morning all
<inetpro> good morning chesedo
<inetpro> and hi to everyone else
<theblazehen> Hi all
<CraigZim> Hello
<magespawn> good evening all
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-14
<inetpro> good mornings
<chesedo> morning inetpro and others
<chesedo> this seems interesting -> https://publiccode.eu/
<chesedo> although only in eu...
<pavlushka> morning chesedo 
<Kilos--> hello everyone
<inetpro> good evening oom Kilos--
<inetpro> what's with the tail?
<Kilos--> sorry inetpro internet very bad, many disconnects daily
<inetpro> haha, no worries oom, I'm just teasing as usual
<inetpro> how are you doing?
<Kilos> all good there?
<Kilos> im ok ty
<inetpro> busy but good thanks
<inetpro> dinner time...
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> power gone sigh
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-15
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> 88888888888000000000000000~=
<magespawn> sorry a cat just walked across my keyboard
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-16
<nlsthzn> \o
<magespawn> good evening all
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-09-17
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> magespawn: Kilos was last seen 2 days, 15 hours, 42 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-09-14 19:47:20 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-09-14 19:47:27 SAST
<magespawn> bye
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-10
 * Guest87795 sigh
 * afrodeity hiccough
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-11
<sakhi> morning #ubuntu-za
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-12
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-15
<squish102> anyone have an app that will log traffic going through router on wan side?
<squish102> something like prtg but i don't link running windows apps on ubuntu
#ubuntu-za 2018-09-16
<cryterion> squish102 try wireshark
<cryterion> it's lan side, but you can filter traffic that's going to/from wan
